# Project Runway 5



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 6, 2008)

The countdown is on for Project Runway 5 - ten days to go!

Wonder what's in store for this season? I haven't been watching Bravo lately, so I don't know if they've had an sneak previews running yet. 

Has anyone seen any previews or heard any gossip about the new season?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 6, 2008)

I haven't seen any, but I'm super-excited!!


----------



## goldilocks829 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've seen tons of promos for the upcoming season, but they haven't introduced the designers yet, at least not on the commercials. I'm going to run over to the website and see if they have them there yet. Nope, nothing. 

I LOVE this show and can't wait for it to begin.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 6, 2008)

I haven't heard any gossip but I am extremely excited. I looooove this show! :]


----------



## g-squared (Jul 7, 2008)

my mom seriously dvr's this show and then goes back and watches it without commercials, and i love this show by the way


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 7, 2008)

I recently downgraded my cable to limited basic, and they kept Bravo and Travel still open, so yippy for me, I will get to see it.


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh wow ... I just read this:



> We're less than a month away from the premiere of the new season of "Project Runway." Since the show will be making its move to Lifetime - and Los Angeles - for season six this could be the end of an era.



(It was posted here: http://tvfilter.spaces.live.com/Blog/cns!DB9D137CC0F754C9!27429.entry)

Los Angeles? Lifetime? Maybe it'll be okay, but I'm a little scared. I guess I don't do changes well.


----------



## Jes (Jul 14, 2008)

It's on, bitches, it's on.

What's on? Project Runway is on. On the TV on Wednesdays, I mean. Not here. But here, it's time for my special brand of PR blog. I would not forsake you, ladies. Not about PR. About the rest of the BSC stuff at Dims, yes. But not PR. Never PR.

Here, I will laugh and I will cry, and I will share the marriage of reality TV and fashion that is Project Runway Season 5 with all of you. I invite you few, you happy few, you band of sisters, to attend my special PR viewing parties, during which we will comment on fashion and personality meltdowns like only a pack of fat women driven by all that is right with the world can. 

Don't accept my invitation carelessly, though. There is much work to be done. There will be expectations, there will be reprisals, there may be beatings. There are no wallflowers* in fashion, people. This is not a thread for everyone; this is a thread for Superfans. Or at least for people who want me to be kind of mean to them sometimes. You must demonstrate your committment to the cause. In this thread, you're either in, or you're out, as a certain German dominatrix I know says.


So, are you ready? Can you handle the truth? 


Your first assignment:

1. Find and attribute the quote I've bastardized above

and

2. Check out the new designers and tell me which one looks most like a serial killer and why. You may cite supplied biographies as evidence

http://www.bravotv.com/Project_Runway/season/5/bios/index.php


Homework due by Wednesday, ladies.




*Angela's crazy fleurchons don't count! And if you thought they did, you may not have what this blog is looking for. For real.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 14, 2008)

Welcome back Jen!! Dims most lurkable and entertaining thread (PR) would've been desolate without you! 

And the semi-quote was from "A Few Good Men", wasn't it? Still what you're looking for, I take it?


----------



## imfree (Jul 14, 2008)

Welcome back, Jes, DimmerLand just hasen't
been the same without you!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey Jes!!! Missed you terribly! Good to "see" you around!


----------



## Red (Jul 14, 2008)

Jes said:


> It's on, bitches, it's on.
> 
> What's on? Project Runway is on. On the TV on Wednesdays, I mean. Not here. But here, it's time for my special brand of PR blog. I would not forsake you, ladies. Not about PR. About the rest of the BSC stuff at Dims, yes. But not PR. Never PR.
> 
> ...





I'm sorry, _who_ are you?

























 :happy:


----------



## jamie (Jul 14, 2008)

Damn it all to hell if there is no Malan. Sorry...I know you think I am a stalker, long lost one...but it really had to be said.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 14, 2008)

Jes said:


> It's on, bitches, it's on.
> 
> What's on? Project Runway is on. On the TV on Wednesdays, I mean. Not here. But here, it's time for my special brand of PR blog. I would not forsake you, ladies. Not about PR. About the rest of the BSC stuff at Dims, yes. But not PR. Never PR.
> 
> ...




I dont watch project runway, just wanted to say welcome back!


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 14, 2008)

She's back!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 14, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> She's back!!!! YAY!!!!



What she said!!


To answer the serial killer question, it's a tough one... on the one hand, in the headshot, Keith's buzz cut and eyeglass frames were all the rage for half a dozen notorious serial killers of the past, and his "hidden passion for women's clothing" can be interpreted more than one way and doesn't help his case. The full shot though.. well, I dig his frame. The dark wash jeans and flip flops don't say serial killer at all to me. I'm anxious to hear him talk. He seems like he might be the one worthy of my lust this season. SLC? Wonder if he's Mormon? I don't share... 

Stella? Her headshot looks like it should be posted on a grocery store bulletin board with a note: wanted for writing bad checks. I love that she's an older one in the bunch though and look forward to seeing what her designs are like.

Jennifer looks like she might be hiding some body parts in the kitchen cupboard. She's so simple and cute. She loves Schiaparelli, so she's already winning points with me.

Korto says she designs for the full figured woman! I'm excited to see what she does.

I'm excited to see them all. Two days to go!


----------



## Jes (Jul 14, 2008)

suddenly, my thread has a different title.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 14, 2008)

Your thread was merged with the one I created last week which I created with you and _Field of Dreams _in mind.


----------



## Jes (Jul 14, 2008)

yeah. so they say. more pisspoor shenanigans. Mixing threads is all fine and well so long as it's understood that this is my version of a PR blog, and I intend to yell at, and sometimes with, the people who post to it. I certainly hope I've made that clear, or what on earth is the point of the exercise? 

Get ready to be abused, mofos. I can play a German when I need to. And I see a whole bunch of blahblah chatter blah, but only 1 homework assignment has been turned in.


----------



## Jes (Jul 14, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> To answer the serial killer question, it's a tough one... on the one hand, in the headshot, Keith's buzz cut and eyeglass frames were all the rage for half a dozen notorious serial killers of the past, and his "hidden passion for women's clothing" can be interpreted more than one way and doesn't help his case. The full shot though.. well, I dig his frame. The dark wash jeans and flip flops don't say serial killer at all to me. I'm anxious to hear him talk. He seems like he might be the one worthy of my lust this season. SLC? Wonder if he's Mormon? I don't share...
> 
> Stella? Her headshot looks like it should be posted on a grocery store bulletin board with a note: wanted for writing bad checks. I love that she's an older one in the bunch though and look forward to seeing what her designs are like.
> 
> ...


Final answer, please.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 14, 2008)

Jes said:


> yeah. so they say. more pisspoor shenanigans. Mixing threads is all fine and well so long as it's understood that this is my version of a PR blog, and I intend to yell at, and sometimes with, the people who post to it. I certainly hope I've made that clear, or what on earth is the point of the exercise?
> 
> Get ready to be abused, mofos. I can play a German when I need to. And I see a whole bunch of blahblah chatter blah, but only 1 homework assignment has been turned in.



Aww... Jes is back! :wubu:

I have to pick one possible serial killer? I'll go with Jennifer. I think the heels on those gold peep-toed pumps have met with a few eyeballs in their day.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 14, 2008)

Am I really gonna have to be the first one to say it? Suede is my choice for serial killer. That blue-flame-thing on his head didn't tip me off at all.


----------



## Jes (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm not so cruel as to not give partial credit for the assignment, so keep the homework pouring in.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 15, 2008)

Jes said:


> I'm not so cruel as to not give partial credit for the assignment, so keep the homework pouring in.



Homework later (s00n), working on it.

First, though, how excited and gushy am I to see that another season has snuck up on us. It's close enough that I can feel its warm breath almost on my neck, right on that part that when touched makes my knees weak, and it's whispering sweet nothings in my ear....

"Suede," it says. And "Jerry" (come on, you know there's gonna be drama there.) And "Korto," too.

But most of all it says, "Jes is back, baby. Jes is back. Look over there."

And, damnit! JES is BACK! 

Welcome back, hunny bunny.

Vagina!


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2008)

Not unlike a famous figure in religious history, I would not forsake you.

Well, actually, this guy did pretty much forsake his son, but whatever. you get my point.

I'm liking the answers coming in, so far and will reveal the answer tonight.


In other news, how do we feel about the new time slot? I don't care for it. Not at all. I'm often busy after work. I got to the gym several nights a week, I have errands that run late and end up eating dinner at 8 pm or later, and on Wednesdays for the last 5 years, I've gone to my pottery studio to do work. This is going to severely cut into my pottery time and right now, that's a very bad thing. *sigh* 

Sometimes, it's hard to do the right thing, hard to make sacrifices. But I know that I, for one, feel a higher calling and I want to walk in the light that is a wholesome reality-tv-inspired life.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 16, 2008)

Heidi was on Regis & Kelly today and said that there is a lot of crying on this season so far. Quite a few people doing the crying. She also mentioned that one of the challenges will be ********SPOILER ALERT***************


























Taking apart the inside of a car and using the parts to make the clothes. She claims they made some amazing items using the seatbelts and leather seats and what nots. Can't wait till tonite. The 60 second preview during last night's Flipping Out, showed them going to a food store and the dude who won that first competition on season one was there. He made the dress from corn husks. Sorry, can't remember his name. He makes wedding dresses now.


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm not going to lie. I'm pretty much over the crying. We've had 2 solid non-stop criers ...cryers...? big babies: andre and ricki. And, really, isn't that enough? I like drama. Don't get me wrong. My god, I like drama. But crying drama gets to be boring drama pretty damned quickly. 

And I don't know that I like Heidi explaining a challenge and the results already. Not that I"m chastizing you, DAB--there will be plenty of time for that in the near future I'm sure, but I'm not yelling right now. It just seems like...well, the challenge is at least half the excitement of the show.

In other news, Jay McCaroll is set to debut his line on QVC on July 21st. I'm underwhelmed, as Tim would say. I understand that designing for a market is a good idea, but don't we want more from the first winner of PR? I mean, he did that fabulous Chrysler building dress...now he'll be doing leggings and stretch denim mini skirts and caftans with kittens and praying hands of Jesus on them for the big girls? bah. Anyone can do that shit. BUT I should hold off my judgement, I know, I know. Especially since I'm never going to be seeing that shit b/c I don't ever watch QVC and don't even know the channel it's on. I will say that Jay is home-y though and I think he thinks of a small market in many ways, so maybe this is what he wants for himself. And it'll be money, without a doubt. And he might just go in the direction of those handpieced quilt blocks he did (on the jackets and whatnot). Hmmn. I don't know. 

If anyone watches, please describe. Or, find pix to post.


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2008)

All right. I know I'm going to hear it from a *certain someone* but Malan weirds me out and you know what it is? He looks like a mannequin. From a James Bond flick. If there were mannequins in James Bond flicks, I mean.

to wit:
http://blogs.mt.bravotv.com/_mt/fashionforwardnews/_blogImages/2008/01/malan_lag_320x240.JPG

http://www.romanceonmaui.com/magazine/malan2.jpg

There's another shot that makes him look positively plastic (weird sheen included--and I don't mean Charlie) but I can't find the url. 

Anyway, it's preternaturally creepy, ok? 

But get this: He's working on a documentary. It's called Once Upon ... A Dress!

Sadly, I don't believe it's about Monica Lewinsky. How awesome would it be if it was!? Subtitle: Jizz-Stains That Brought Down Empires! I'm sure there's enough to write a book about, don't you think?


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 16, 2008)

Jes said:


> So, are you ready? Can you handle the truth?
> 
> Your first assignment:
> 
> ...



1.) I think someone else already answered this, but I'll do it again for the sake of completing the entire assignment: Isn't it from "A Few Good Men"? Jack Nicholson said, "The truth?? You can't handle the truth!"

2.) Keith.  It's the black shirt, the glasses and the buzz cut.

Homework due by Wednesday? Whew! Looks like I just made it in under the wire!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 16, 2008)

Jes said:


> So, are you ready? Can you handle the truth?
> 
> 
> Your first assignment:
> ...



OK, I'm in. Homework complete. Here it is.

1. "A Few Good Men" - Jackie N.

2. Daniel is the serial killer. Why? Because he looks like he might live on multi-packs of 20 oz. bottles of Mountain Dew and Crunchy Cheetos. The extreme rush from the soda and the overpowering cheesy goodness force him to choose between making clothes that are actually clean when finished, with straight sewn edges, or living in his true lifestyle. This makes him feel edgy during the crash. Being around sharp objects could prove to be fatal for more than one competitor.

Pretty teacher, can I have an A, please?


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Pretty teacher, can I have an A, please?



I see that someone has already begun to understand my brand of tough love. I want you to think of me as a Tim Gunn/Nina Garcia mix. On the one hand, I'm helpful and encouraging. On the other, I'll cut you. 

While you're right that there's a movie quote (sort of) in my original post, I'm pointing at something even more literary. For someone who knows the source, it should be pretty easy.

This might also be a good time to discuss the differences between paraphrasing and bastardizing. The movie quote above is basically paraphrased. Slightly different words, same intent. That's less true of my actual quiz-worthy quote.


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't know the quote, I think. Quote "All About Eve" and I'll be with you. I know every line of that movie.

As for the serial killer, I think it's Keith. The "pedophile glasses" are dead giveaway. Plus he is from Utah (no offense to any one) and he went to community college (again, no offense).


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 16, 2008)

First, let me say how thrilled I am that PR and you Queens of the Snark Age are in my life again.

It's like our own, private mini-version of that French movie, _Ridicule_. If you've seen it, you know what a snark fest that entire French court was. If you haven't seen it, let me recommend it highly.

Now... I am readying for tonight's event. I am cooking dinner and have taken some aspirin to alleviate my PMS headache. 

My Present Condition: Holding Steady with Possible Coming Improvements, AND DEFINITELY Quivering with Antici..............................pation.


OK... My homework assignment following:

(OH, I am racking my brains but can't remember the "It's on bitches." I'm going to have to take a zero on that one... BUT, I'm hoping to make up with extra credit on the Serial Killer assignment.)


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 16, 2008)

*Where's the Serial Killer?
*Three possibilities, in order of increasing probability

3. Leanne
I went with Leanne for this because she's from Portland and the Northwest is a veritable spawning grounds for serial killers: To wit: Westley Alan Dodd, The Green River Killer (Gary Leon Ridgway), and--of course--the most notorious Ted Bundy.

"This Portland native first got her itch for design at the early age of 12, after designing ballet costumes..." begins Leanne's PR bio. And, of course, if I were you I'd look into just what "itch" and "design" are shorthand for in Leanne parlance (if you know what I mean, and I think you do... HINT: For "itch," should we read "urge"? For "design" should we read "slashing into her victims"?)

Finally... As the designer herself tells us, Leanne's "feverish appetite for fashion and creation probably lent a hand in naming her line "Leanimal." If that doesn't spell "Serialkiller," I don't know what does.

2. Daniel

I'm going with Daniel for my first runner-up because Daniel is clearly schizoidal--not that there's anything wrong with that (some of my most beloved friends have been mentally ill, and mental illness happens to run in my family, too).

But check this out: 

"Daniel grew up in the Berkshires in Massachusetts before attending the Pratt Institute of Art and Design." 

Say what? Dannyguy?The Berkshires AND the Pratt Institute? One wonders why the country boy ends up choosing fashion, this most urbane, commercialized and decadent of the arts for his vocation.

Daniel attempts to explain himself, but manages to raise more doubts than he quells about his purported mental competence. Sure, the "zoologist" in his CV says "rational thinker;" and the "fashion designer" says "creative talent." But together the two vocations scream CONFUSED, maybe even CRAZED, maybe even MURDEROUS.

Think I've rushed to judgment? Well, go back and read the closing remark in Daniel's biography: "Aside from animals, the greatest fashion influence in Daniel's life has been his mother, whom he says always paid a great deal of attention to details in dressing and grooming."

Norman Bates, anyone?

1. Suede 

Yes. I'm going with Suede for my final answer. For simple reasons, really. Not the blue pompa-hawk (pompadour-fauxhawk, natch). Not the fact that he graduated from Kent State (a horrific enough association.) Not the fact that he refers to his jeans line as a "denim-based collection." 

With Suede, it's not about pre-text, subtext or even context, so much as about the straight-up Freudian slips his bio is chock-full-of. The thing is a virtual pre-killing-spree confession to the horror hatching in his heart.

Suede "describes himself as edgy, captivating, and alternative." Now, do I really have to spell it out for anyone, people? Suede is hinting... nay, screaming to the rooftops, that he has a knife--an edgy knife... that he likes to keep people captive--to captivate them... and that the serial killer's life is the only life for him--your "alternative" to staying alive is to meet your bloody fucking demise by Suede's homicidal hand. 

Whether by knife or by fashion, only time and Heidi will tell. Have no doubt, though, that things will be frightening, where blue-haired Suede is concerned.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok, I'm here!

Didn't do the homework assignment and frankly, I don't give a damn! I've purposely avoided all manner of spoilers and announcements regarding this seasons "players" as I want to start my 9 o'clock hour with pristine innocence!

Carry on...


----------



## saucywench (Jul 16, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Korto says she designs for the full figured woman! I'm excited to see what she does.


I just learned via the local paper that Korto lives in my area. It will be interesting to see how the homegirl (OK, the homegirl from Liberia) does.

Only I'm sick, and I'm going to bed. Someone tell me tomorrow.

Oh, yeah. Good to see you, jes. :wubu:


----------



## Paquito (Jul 16, 2008)

Battlestations people.
It has begun.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'm going to love or hate Blayne, but there won't be any "in-between."

Suede may get cut tonight, for speaking about himself in the third person. And then he's going to go postal. With a knife. Or with a pair of scissors.

Leanne has already referred to herself as "an assassin."


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm seeing a coming trainwreck with Korto's kale purchase.

Austin looks wonderful.

I'm making out with Tim Gunn.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok - I already hate hate hate "Suede" because anyone who refers to themselves in third person is much too pretentious (sp?!) for me! Grrr

My guess for serial killer is the guy with the button down shirt and shorts! LOL!

MOG - the heels Heidi is wearing on the rooftop - Ouchies! I thought she was hacking up a hairball when she "Hah'd" them!

Kenley, please - lose the frickin flower.

Tim Gunn at 4am? Holy Smokes! 
Ok - Suede - you're a frickin liar because everyone who ever watched PR thought about what THEY would have made an outfit from with stuff from the grocery store! Grrrr....


Commercial - snack time!


----------



## Paquito (Jul 16, 2008)

Most of them using tablecloths is a bit of a downer. Its the first challenge people, they're all playing it safe.

Didn't see anything that looked amazing, most of them looked solid, but nothings really standing out right now, although the mophead dress and the cup dress have caught my attention.

Hopefully they pull their looks together in time



And Tim telling them they might be perceived as slackers by the judges was great.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 16, 2008)

LMAO! He's the first to finish but WTF is it???????????

The woman with the trashbags - get over it - that's what you get for buying the cheap store brand!

Continuing to hate Suede!

LOVING the blue cup dress!


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2008)

Suede might not be the only one getting cut tonight. I might cut MIshe for blatantly disregarding the homework assignment. You can ignore, Mishe, but don't be brazen. It's a no no.

Jes likes posting jes' messages. Jes is ready to rock. If Suede keeps his shit up, I'm gonna start calling myself Jes all the time.

That could be our new drinking game. Every time Suede 'suedes' himself.


Homework answers to come.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote of the Night:

"She was the one designer who chose... some fresh produce."


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 16, 2008)

Jes said:


> Suede might not be the only one getting cut tonight. I might cut MIshe for blatantly disregarding the homework assignment. You can ignore, Mishe, but don't be brazen. It's a no no.
> 
> Jes likes posting jes' messages. Jes is ready to rock. If Suede keeps his shit up, I'm gonna start calling myself Jes all the time.
> 
> ...



But I _LIKE_ brazen - it suites Mishe!


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok, a shout out to the players. I thank you. And players kinds of figures into the quote question. I feel like Fasc will get the quote. I'll leave it up for a bit.

Anyway, for the reasons several of you noted, Keith is indeed our serial killer. The weird affect, the shiftiness, the groveling toward Heidi, the awkwardess and, yes, the 'obsession with women's clothing.' Have you ever heard anything so creepy? And the truth of the matter is, a gay man who is faced with the issue of lack of attractive eyewear can only be steps away from suicide. And it's only a fine line between suicide and homicide. Add that desperation to the awkward creepy obsessive traits already noted and... well, the result is obvious.

The final proof? That fucked up Unabomber hoodie sweatshirt he had covering his face in the confessional clip. PLEASE DON'T HURT ME, KEITH!


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2008)

HOLEE Shit. Did you SEE the previews for next week? I hope they didn't do that thing where they wrapped several shows up in 1 preview, thus overpromising the insanity/drama. 

But 'holla at ya boy' from Tim? come ON. ANd the gay Jurassic park. Shit. I might have to Tivo this one.

note to jes: get tivo.

Wait, can I record with Tivo in perpetuity? becasue i'll totally be watching it, i might just want to keep it forever. Can you do that with Tivo? I don't really even know what Tivo is.

The quote...

the quote...

the quote.

it's not the title, it's not Nicholson thing. It's a bastardization of a line from a famous monologue in a play. And a historic play at that.


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2008)

i will also say that if asian people tended to rank high on the serial killer demographic scale, then whatshisface (old mr. auf'd!) would be one for sure. He's batshit nuts and he made an outfit that a cleaner, like Harvy Keitel in that movie, would wear.

"she'd wear it going out in the evening."

Oh would she? Would she now? Really. I see. Glad I don't live in your neighborhood, crazy.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 16, 2008)

I liked the dyed paper dress, it was very creative. She deserved to win. And the cup dress and tablecloth-produce dress were great.

The diaper dress was bad. The trash bag was worse. But the weird trenchcoat dress bullshit deserved to go home. The only people it would be wearable for would be blind serial killers.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 16, 2008)

Jes said:


> It's on, bitches, it's on.
> 
> ...
> 
> I invite you few, you happy few, you band of sisters



Dude, I spent a day asking myself where "It's on bitches" was bastardized from.

Ahem.

I give you, from Shakespeare's _Henry V_:

"And Crispin Crispian shall ne'er go by,
From this day to the ending of the world,
But we in it shall be remember'd;
We few, we happy few, we band of brothers;
For he to-day that sheds his blood with me
Shall be my brother; be he ne'er so vile,
This day shall gentle his condition:
And gentlemen in England now a-bed
Shall think themselves accursed they were not here,
And hold their manhoods cheap whiles any speaks
That fought with us upon Saint Crispin's day"

Now grade me... Validate me. 



(Made me think, Jes. Made me think.)


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2008)

saucywench said:


> Only I'm sick, and I'm going to bed. Someone tell me tomorrow.
> 
> :



*disgusted sigh*

Not everyone is willing to suffer, I see.


(hi, C!)


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I'm seeing a coming trainwreck with Korto's kale purchase.
> 
> Austin looks wonderful.
> 
> I'm making out with Tim Gunn.


SOMETIMES yikes, caplock, sometimes i wonder how austin scarlet even exists. and his little lord fauntleroy thing weirded me out a little.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 16, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I'm making out with Tim Gunn.



While your making out with him, could you tell him not to ever say holla again, please?


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Dude, I spent a day asking myself where "It's on bitches" was bastardized from.
> 
> Ahem.
> 
> ...



A-freakin'-plus, miss lady!

the 'it's on, bitches' is just Me. I know some find it offensive and as a feminist, I should find it offensive too, but well...I'm a sinner. Mea culpa, bitches. 

(ps: tonight was a washout, flirt wise, miss lady. Nothing good to report. sigh)


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 16, 2008)

Jes said:


> his little lord fauntleroy thing weirded me out a little.



Yeah, but I like it somehow. Because it's weird and because it's truly weird.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 16, 2008)

Jes said:


> A-freakin'-plus, miss lady!
> 
> the 'it's on, bitches' is just Me. I know some find it offensive and as a feminist, I should find it offensive too, but well...I'm a sinner. Mea culpa, bitches.
> 
> (ps: tonight was a washout, flirt wise, miss lady. Nothing good to report. sigh)



There will be time to bunk later. But you may have to shelf PR next week in favor of. Or invite over for watching-party.

Thanks for the A+. I feel pretty and snotty. That can only mean someone is plotting my demise as I type. Don't hate me, bitches. I *want* my fifteen minutes.


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> There will be time to bunk later. But you may have to shelf PR next week in favor of. Or invite over for watching-party.
> 
> Thanks for the A+. I feel pretty and snotty. That can only mean someone is plotting my demise as I type. Don't hate me, bitches. I *want* my fifteen minutes.


No, you deserve your accolades. And my nicholson wasn't a red herring--i wasn't thinking of the film when I typed it. I know there's something just like it IN the film, but I wasn't using it b/c of that, ifyou know what i mean.

i'm not forsaking PR. Ever. Sorry, vagina! 

but we'll see what happens. I have crafted a plan and shared the info, so...fingers crossed!


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 16, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> There will be time to bunk later. But you may have to shelf PR next week in favor of. Or invite over for watching-party.
> 
> Thanks for the A+. I feel pretty and snotty. That can only mean someone is plotting my demise as I type. Don't hate me, bitches. I *want* my fifteen minutes.



OK, baby, you won the quote thing, but I kicked ass on the serial killer!!! Smell me!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 16, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> OK, baby, you won the quote thing, but I kicked ass on the serial killer!!! Smell me!!!



Ooooh. I love it when you talk that way, Smushy. Hubbahubba.

OK. And let me say that I think your idea to have an all-"All About Eve" quote night here at PR5 Thread could not be more fabulous. Kudos, darling. (I hope the management is watching and takes our desires into account. Also, yes, I realize that I am the poster most likely to be found murdered by Keith and clutching some dusty Renaissance tome.)


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 16, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Ooooh. I love it when you talk that way, Smushy. Hubbahubba.
> 
> OK. And let me say that I think your idea to have an all-"All About Eve" quote night here at PR5 Thread could not be more fabulous. Kudos, darling. (I hope the management is watching and takes our desires into account.)



"Imagine how snide and vicious we could get, and still be only telling the truth!"


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 16, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> "Imagine how snide and vicious we could get, and still be only telling the truth!"



It'll be like some crazy, cuckoo convergence of the real, the theatrical, and the snarky.

I'm impressed at how quickly you came up with just the right response. And I think an AAE night could be a lot of fun. You need to talk your Miss U-Know-Who into it.

But I have to admit I'd probably have to cheat, Smush. I have a poor memory and can't remember line one from even the movies I've seen dozens of times.  (I haven't seen AAE but maybe three or four... How many times have you?)


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 16, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> Ok - Suede - you're a frickin liar because everyone who ever watched PR thought about what THEY would have made an outfit from with stuff from the grocery store! Grrrr....



Yes, exactly! I even told him that (out loud) when he made that ridiculous statement.

I can't believe that Trash Bag Girl didn't get auf'd. Yeah, the guy who did go was bad, but Trash Bag Girl? 

Puh.Lease.


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 16, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> It'll be like some crazy, cuckoo convergence of the real, the theatrical, and the snarky.
> 
> I'm impressed at how quickly you came up with just the right response. And I think an AAE night could be a lot of fun. You need to talk your Miss U-Know-Who into it.
> 
> But I have to admit I'd probably have to cheat, Smush. I have a poor memory and can't remember line one from even the movies I've seen dozens of times.  (I haven't seen AAE but maybe three or four... How many times have you?)



More than I care to mention. I LOOVE that movie. I know every last line and can act out the whole thing!

Bone up, my dear!


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> OK, baby, you won the quote thing, but I kicked ass on the serial killer!!! Smell me!!!



Totes.


pants


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 16, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I can't believe that Trash Bag Girl didn't get auf'd. Yeah, the guy who did go was bad, but Trash Bag Girl?



I agree. I would have liked to see at least one more trainwreck design from Jerry. He would remind me of Marion from last season, if "milquetoast" were the most apt description of his persona, instead of "mass murderer in the making."


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 16, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> More than I care to mention. I LOOVE that movie. I know every last line and can act out the whole thing!



Go, you! There are worse things to be in life than a repository for scripts of Joseph Mankiewicz films.

For instance, you could spend your life reading mountains of dusty Renaissance tomes that nobody cares about.


----------



## Jes (Jul 17, 2008)

all right. As you know, I'm currently the Area Chair for a mid-atlantic academic association having a conference in Canada in the fall, and I'm in charge of putting out the call for proposals, and organizing panels and whatnot. 

So last night, after PR, I contacted all of the successful applicants and told them they'd been accepted, and explained the next steps, blah blah. At the end of the message, I was like: I'm outtie, gotta post to my PR blog!

and this morning, I get a message from a conference goer and she's thanking me for my information and asking questions and then at the end she writes:

And one last question: what is Project Runway?

All the best,

Sue


---

uh...? Huh? what? FIRST OFF, how do you not know the term, at least? Hell, it's a huge hit, and you should've heard about it once in 4 years or whatever it is. Next, this is a conference geared toward popular culture, not highbrow academia. You should at least have a passing interest in popular culture. Then, she's a chick. Finally, HOW ABOUT SOME GOOGLE? Unless I'm copping to being totally lazy, I google some shit when I don't know a term or a reference. Gah. What is happening to people?

I'm tempted not to answer her. She can figure out her own conference shit!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 17, 2008)

Okay, so I saw last night's premiere...my thoughts:

Blayne - got on my damn nerves with the girlicious mess and what in the baby gap hell was his model wearing?! Just awful!

Korto - I was a bit worried about the yellow dress, but she was able to pull it out, complete with the fresh produce broach...so lovely. Oh and her figure is killa!

Kelley - has the gift. Plain and simple. Her dress was creative and gorgeous. Coffee filters and dye served her well.

Jennifer - sort of an oddball out. Everyone is pretty edgey and she kind of reminds me of a Gap meets Stepford Wives kinda woman...I'm sure she'll make some one of a kind, ethereal designs though. 

Jerry - his design was a mess! Not creative at all...how hard is it to wrap a shower curtain around a person. I'm hoping he steps his game up, for serious.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 17, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Jerry - his design was a mess! Not creative at all...how hard is it to wrap a shower curtain around a person. I'm hoping he steps his game up, for serious.



Jerry was auf'ed last night so no chance of stepping up his game I'm afraid! I really thought Stella or Blayne should've gone based on what they designed. Jerry may have only made a coat out of a shower curtain, but it seemed like it was assembled well (though whoever referred to it as something out of "American Psycho" was spot on). Stella and Blayne's creations were a mess. I think producers wanting to keep the crazy factor in for entertainment purposes influenced the judging.

I loved the dyed skirt of Kelli's dress and Terri's crotched mop top and think Korto was most successful in the overall look.


----------



## Jes (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't know how Blayne flew in a plane to NYC because as I recall, there are still drug-sniffing dogs at airports and he is very clearly a nasal-drip-snorking coke head. I swear, even the editors picked up on it and kept showing clips of him doing the coke-nose inhale. Did you see that? And yes, i meant to type snork, not snort. Snorting is the putting of the drug in the nose but snorking is that ...sniffle thing. Is that clear?

I'm not sure which of the designers is the one I'm thinking of, but she's this nerdy mouse...I get that not everyone is bold and high fashion and full of flamboyant drama, but she looks like that girl who wouldn't talk to you in your 7th grade gym class even when you had to throw the ball to her or you 2 got paired up for an activity. Know the one I mean? I don't know how you don't grow out of that a bit. At the very least, you're on tv, girl. Comb your hair!


----------



## Rowan (Jul 17, 2008)

ok...i know im a little late on the boat here, but at least im getting in on the first episode of this season. I do love this show 

I agree with the thoughts on Suede...that dude bugged me the minute he did the third person thing... I HATE THAT!

The overly tanned guy creeps me out some.

And the challenge with the grocery store...i immediately liked the start of the cup dress, and the mop outfit was creative. However, I did not see the end results of them as I fell asleep 

But i guess it's a good thing that Bravo reruns everything to death, so i'll be able to catch up


----------



## Jes (Jul 17, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Terri's crotched mop top .



I really just wanted to see that again. It took 2 reads to figure it out.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 17, 2008)

OK, for me, not only was Blayne immediately annoying with his announcement that he is ADDICTED to tanning (gee, is that a new code word for some kind of street drug), 

BUT - didn't it seem that he kept saying "Licious" while he was working ALA our previous winner Christian, in an attempt to make his stupid word the new "fierce".

Sorry dork, you ain't no Christian! So don't even try to go there.

Enough said, I liked the blue cup dress and the winner's dress and the mop top. That mop top could actually work in the real world.

I agree that the bag lady should have gone. At least the "Bride of Frankenstein" outfit had some actual construction to it.

Can't wait till next week!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 17, 2008)

Jes said:


> I really just wanted to see that again. It took 2 reads to figure it out.



Ha! Spell check just doesn't cut it for me. I need idiot typo check.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 17, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> OK, for me, not only was Blayne immediately annoying with his announcement that he is ADDICTED to tanning (gee, is that a new code word for some kind of street drug),
> 
> BUT - didn't it seem that he kept saying "Licious" while he was working ALA our previous winner Christian, in an attempt to make his stupid word the new "fierce".
> 
> ...


Yep...all I could think of when I saw Blayne was an attempt at "Christian Redux". 

Sorry, babe....one is enough.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 18, 2008)

Another thing: Even in NYC, a roll of store-brand kitchen tall garbage bags does _not_ cost $75.


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Ha! Spell check just doesn't cut it for me. I need idiot typo check.



Well, it left me with the delightful experience of thinking: what WOULD a crotched mop top look like?

Maybe that will be next week's assignment.


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Another thing: Even in NYC, a roll of store-brand kitchen tall garbage bags does _not_ cost $75.



Right? A. and I were talking about this on the phone last night and I said: even when I'm NOT on a tv show, I sometimes poke* into a package of something at the store to see if I want to buy it. Mea culpa, I do it. If I was trying to find the thick shiny Hefty bags to do a 'patent leather' thing like she said, you know I'd be digging into that whole fucking thing and draping it around myself in the aisles!

*and no, not a package of cookies or something, but like: what does this soap smell like? or: what color is that thing REALLY?

Also, one of the models almost fainted a few times while her designer was fitting the garment on. I saw it on the extra footage on Bravo's site. Anyway, she hadn't eaten all day. Imagine how hard that must be! You're designing under pressure and your model can't sit up straight, let alone stand.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 18, 2008)

Jes said:


> Right? A. and I were talking about this on the phone last night and I said: even when I'm NOT on a tv show, I sometimes poke* into a package of something at the store to see if I want to buy it. Mea culpa, I do it. If I was trying to find the thick shiny Hefty bags to do a 'patent leather' thing like she said, you know I'd be digging into that whole fucking thing and draping it around myself in the aisles!
> 
> *and no, not a package of cookies or something, but like: what does this soap smell like? or: what color is that thing REALLY?
> 
> Also, one of the models almost fainted a few times while her designer was fitting the garment on. I saw it on the extra footage on Bravo's site. Anyway, she hadn't eaten all day. Imagine how hard that must be! You're designing under pressure and your model can't sit up straight, let alone stand.



Ah, but apparently she can roll over and play dead. 

And Jes, it is ok if you taste the cookies in the package, as long as you don't lick them and then put them back.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 19, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> OK, for me, not only was Blayne immediately annoying with his announcement that he is ADDICTED to tanning (gee, is that a new code word for some kind of street drug),
> 
> BUT - didn't it seem that he kept saying "Licious" while he was working ALA our previous winner Christian, in an attempt to make his stupid word the new "fierce".
> 
> ...



I was going to post something but Christine obviously read my mind and posted it before I did! lol I was going to say everything you just did! 
Oh, well, I'll try to post 'our' comments first next week!


----------



## elle camino (Jul 19, 2008)

two thoughts:

1. i can't even tell if i'm rooting for korto because she's talented (which she appears to be), or because she's the foxiest person i've ever seen on TV and i want to marry her and have ten thousand of her babies. 

2. blayne is annoying and terrible for sure, but what's fascinating to me is that according to his bio he hails from Yakima, WA. which is about the shit-kickinest eastern washington helltown a poor little queer could ever have the misfortune of growing up in. 
so as much as i hated the diaper and the relentless 'girlicious' xtian-rebranding attempts, i have to give him one or two minor props for surviving Yakima while maintaining those levels of flamboyance.


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 20, 2008)

I signed up to get Project Runway text messages from Bravo. Here's one that I received, written by Blayne (aka Diaper Boy):



> The Gristedes lady misunderstood me & rang up my materials wrong. I didn't have enough for a skirt. I hate that lady, I wanna go back & punch her.





Down, Blayne, down!

Last I knew, grocery store checkers ring up what you give them and don't ring up what you don't give them.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 20, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Last I knew, grocery store checkers ring up what you give them and don't ring up what you don't give them.




Oh, God! lol How aggressive he is! Our little coke fiend is going to be around a while, if only because he's so freaky. He's a mixture of last season's Christian and Crazy, yes? The producers aren't going to let him go just like that.


----------



## Jes (Jul 21, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I signed up to get Project Runway text messages from Bravo. Here's one that I received, written by Blayne (aka Diaper Boy):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent find, Ash. 

Here's MY question: what did dude buy that was so expensive (even if the cashier overcharged him) that he couldn't afford more product? And couldn't he make that determination as she was ringing him? "

"Oh no, that pile of nasty plastic shit that i'm going to make into corset 'lacing' should only cost $12, not $52, miss lady. You're NOT girlicious and if my extreme tan didn't make stretching my skin too painful, I would reach out and slap you in your face right now. VERY DRAMATICALLY."

Do you see what I'm getting at?


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 21, 2008)

Jes said:


> Excellent find, Ash.



Oooo, thanks! The Teacher likes me today. 



Jes said:


> Here's MY question: what did dude buy that was so expensive (even if the cashier overcharged him) that he couldn't afford more product? And couldn't he make that determination as she was ringing him? "
> 
> "Oh no, that pile of nasty plastic shit that i'm going to make into corset 'lacing' should only cost $12, not $52, miss lady. You're NOT girlicious and if my extreme tan didn't make stretching my skin too painful, I would reach out and slap you in your face right now. VERY DRAMATICALLY."
> 
> Do you see what I'm getting at?



Think maybe he spent most of his $75 on crack? Or Bain de Soleil?


----------



## Jes (Jul 21, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Oooo, thanks! The Teacher likes me today.
> 
> 
> 
> Think maybe he spent most of his $75 on crack? Or Bain de Soleil?



See? I can be fair and balanced, just like Fox News.

Anyway, I hadn't thought of that--what a scream. What do you think they might've spent some money on, if they were just picking up stuff they needed? Like, some lotion to keep you from looking ashy under the lights, or some cigarettes, or bain de soleil, as you say, or maybe latex gloves to cover your tracks when you stealthily kill all of your bunkmates at Atlas overnight? I would've picked up some clothing stuff, but then like, chapstick and deoderent and pressed powder (those lights are so unforgiving) and mints and a lot of M and Ms. Like, the big bags.


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 21, 2008)

Jes said:


> ... or maybe latex gloves to cover your tracks when you stealthily kill all of your bunkmates at Atlas overnight?



Well, the guy who got auf'd did go the latex gloves route and we see how far *that* got him.

Several huge bags of peanut M&Ms for me, please.


----------



## Suze (Jul 21, 2008)

I hate most television, but I _do_ watch Project Runway on youtube. 


I'm rooting for Jerell and Kenley!


----------



## Jes (Jul 21, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I hate most television, but I _do_ watch Project Runway on youtube.
> 
> 
> I'm rooting for Jerell and Kenley!


 i still don't know who all of these people are. Kenley--is she the Betty Paige type? She's cute and while I don't always like theme looks, I'm not tired of her yet, which is a good thing. I'm too lazy to google Jerell.


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 21, 2008)

Jerell is the guy who got annoyed with Blayne over all of the girlicious talk.


----------



## Suze (Jul 21, 2008)

yep, that's right! 

I suspect that Jerell can be a bitch, but i also suspect he can be a damn good designer. Even though his outfit is rather ridiculous in this pic. :/
Kenley is just overall lovely. :wubu:

But don't be surprised if i change my mind anytime soon...that's how i roll 

View attachment Kenley.jpg


View attachment Jerrel.jpg


----------



## Jes (Jul 22, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Jerell is the guy who got annoyed with Blayne over all of the girlicious talk.


I....think that was all of them, no?

I can't recall him, but I see someone posted a link below. I hope it features a photo.


----------



## Jes (Jul 22, 2008)

susieQ said:


> yep, that's right!
> 
> I suspect that Jerell can be a bitch, but i also suspect he can be a damn good designer. Even though his outfit is rather ridiculous in this pic. :/
> Kenley is just overall lovely. :wubu:
> ...



oh lord. I pegged jerrell as a whiner and a trouble maker right off the bat. I can't remember what it was that he said, but he strikes me as a sore, sore loser and someone prone to fighting bitchily and overdramatically.

he's like the black me.


----------



## Jes (Jul 22, 2008)

I just had a thought. Do you know what the coolest challenge would be? To make over Ronald McDonald. Bring him up to date, in your style, and less....creepy clown-y. 

I'd put him in boots, for starters. ANd not giant big clown boots, either.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 22, 2008)

Jes said:


> I just had a thought. Do you know what the coolest challenge would be? To make over Ronald McDonald. Bring him up to date, in your style, and less....creepy clown-y.
> 
> I'd put him in boots, for starters. ANd not giant big clown boots, either.



I would have them slick back his hair into a smooth pony tail and add extensions, no matter what the outfit was. But with a itty, bitty poof at the top, like a psuedo fauz hawk. At the TRESOMME hair salon, of course.


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 22, 2008)

Just so they don't put him in a trash bag or a diaper.


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 22, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I would have them slick back his hair into a smooth pony tail and add extensions, no matter what the outfit was. But with a itty, bitty poof at the top, like a psuedo fauz hawk. At the TRESOMME hair salon, of course.



He could use some highlights and lowlights!


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 22, 2008)

Maybe we could merge 2 shows for the Ronald McD episode ... Project Runway and Shear Genius??

Kathy Griffin could be one of the judges. I can't think of a more D List challenge.


----------



## Jane (Jul 22, 2008)

Jes said:


> I'm not so cruel as to not give partial credit for the assignment, so keep the homework pouring in.



Wesley. Anyone who wears tight shorts and a button down shirt...well something is WRONG.

Sorry I'm late to the party.


----------



## Suze (Jul 22, 2008)

Jes said:


> oh lord. I pegged jerrell as a whiner and a trouble maker right off the bat. I can't remember what it was that he said, but he strikes me as a sore, sore loser and someone prone to fighting bitchily and overdramatically.
> 
> he's like the black me.



i hope you're right.


----------



## Jane (Jul 22, 2008)

Rowan said:


> ok...i know im a little late on the boat here, but at least im getting in on the first episode of this season. I do love this show
> 
> I agree with the thoughts on Suede...that dude bugged me the minute he did the third person thing... I HATE THAT!
> 
> ...



People, he calls himself Suede.

I wrote him off at that moment.


And while we're at it, Jes (MS Thang) I can not BELIEVE you started this and didn't tell me.


----------



## Jes (Jul 22, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Maybe we could merge 2 shows for the Ronald McD episode ... Project Runway and Shear Genius??
> 
> Kathy Griffin could be one of the judges. I can't think of a more D List challenge.


I'm sort of thinking that a Ronald McDonald with high lights/low lights and boots...WOULD be kathy griffin.

j/k, KG! love you! bff!
(i really do adore her. People say we're very alike and frankly, I"m tres proud of that).

anyway, I had another thought: There's been some confusion and resulting discussion. Da rules is that spoilers (in terms of the upcoming challenges, season, etc.) aren't posted here, but speculation is deeply encouraged. But by spoilers, I mean all of those sites telling us who won the whole shebang. Those of you who *hushed whisper* don't watch an episode need to know that it will be discussed here with no spoiler space.

Just to be clear and to keep my yelling to a minimum.


----------



## Jes (Jul 22, 2008)

Jane said:


> Sorry I'm late to the party.



I will mull this over at great length, Jane. 

Perhaps you can give us Junior as a peace offering?


ps: started what and didn't tell whom? ha? I wouldn't forsake my PR thread (though it was merged with another before I could take a breath--who knew anyone here moved so quickly!) even if I've forsaked every other thing/person/clique/thread/board here. PR is a lifestyle. Like being gay. Or liking big band music. Or Filet-o-Fish.


----------



## Jane (Jul 22, 2008)

Jes said:


> I will mull this over at great length, Jane.
> 
> Perhaps you can give us Junior as a peace offering?



I promise to accurately report what he says, except this week when he was on his laptop throughout the episode. Yep, he agreed with the American Psycho, and said that as well.


----------



## Jes (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm counting on you to post for 2 now, Jane. Motherhood is forever.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 23, 2008)

Tonight I'm feeling the Wyrd sisters spinning at the yarns that are the destinies of Project Runway contestants-about-to-be-in-or-auf'd.

I see the scissors of fate closing in on the PR life-thread of one particular urban hipster, black-haired maven--one who wears her head wreathed in a thin gold-lame' headband--looking for all the world like some ambisexual gamine Phoebus Apollo in this season's taupe leggings and Betty-Page-as-Jane jungle print dress (_sans_ straps, but with emerald green boa trim at the decolletage) 

And that unhappy girl's name is Emily.

Which is to say, my sixth-sense tells me that Emily's a goner, y'all.


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Tonight I'm feeling the Wyrd sisters spinning at the yarns that are the destinies of Project Runway contestants-about-to-be-in-or-auf'd.
> 
> I see the scissors of fate closing in on the PR life-thread of one particular urban hipster, black-haired maven--one who wears her head wreathed in a thin gold-lame' headband--looking for all the world like some ambisexual gamine Phoebus Apollo in this season's taupe leggings and Betty-Page-as-Jane jungle print dress (_sans_ straps, but with emerald green boa trim at the decolletage)
> 
> ...



It's times like this I wish I weren't so plain spoken. Love your writing!:wubu:


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 23, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> It's times like this I wish I weren't so plain spoken. Love your writing!:wubu:



Hugs, sweetie peaches.  Thanks for the compliment. That's very kind.

PS - Do you think Keith is gay? Cuz I'm reading "bi" from him. Ms. J. thinks "gay," though. What about you?


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 23, 2008)

Gay, bi or straight ... he's the serial killer.


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Hugs, sweetie peaches.  Thanks for the compliment. That's very kind.
> 
> PS - Do you think Keith is gay? Cuz I'm reading "bi" from him. Ms. J. thinks "gay," though. What about you?



I was thinking like our Mistress, gay...and serial killer!


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 23, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> I was thinking like our Mistress, gay...and serial killer!



Yes, well, my soothsaying skills are actually crap. lol 

You all are right about the serial killer part, fer sure. 

I wonder if our hostess has anything for us to snack on tonight? (Maybe a dress made my Korto or Leanne, complete with salad and dessert?)


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Yes, well, my soothsaying skills are actually crap. lol
> 
> You all are right about the serial killer part, fer sure.
> 
> I wonder if our hostess has anything for us to snack on tonight?



It's storming here tonight, I hope she got to the store for supplies! I'm hungry!:eat2:


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 23, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> It's storming here tonight, I hope she got to the store for supplies! I'm hungry!:eat2:



Which one of the designers do you think is cute, Smushy?

--
I just noticed how Stella tries to make her garbage bags more authentic by referring to them as "a whole roll of 'garbage bag' "... lol Like, it's not garbage bag_*s*_, but garbage bag--like it's a real material... like organza or muslin. lolol Oh, Stella. Steeeeeeelllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaa. That's so semantically sneaky.


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I'm hungry for man. That's what I am.
> 
> Which one of the designers do you think is cute, Smushy?
> 
> ...



Stella is nuts. I mean doesn't everyone know to look for how many mils your trashbag is? How hard would that have been? Ach!!!

Jerrell is cute, Daniel and the guy with kids, Joe, I think. I dig Korto's look!


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 23, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> Stella is nuts. I mean doesn't everyone know to look for how many mils your trashbag is? How hard would that have been? Ach!!!
> 
> Jerrell is cute, Daniel and the guy with kids, Joe, I think. I dig Korto's look!



Yeah, agreed on Jerrell and Korto. However, I'm actually liking Keith's bod, even the weird glasses and the convict's buzzcut. I know that he's a homicidal maniac... but... I like bad boys.

Oh, and Tim just warned Korto that her look might be a "hot mess" if she's not careful.

And Suede would show some signs of sanity when he would say that he's concerned about time. (Since Suede is bypassing convention by speaking of himself in the third person, I'm only going to refer to him in a conditional tense from now on. Bring your grammar madness on, Suede! Bring it on.)

Smushy! I thought we were going to quote All About Eve tonight? Hmmm?


----------



## Jes (Jul 23, 2008)

This is what I have to say:

Did you see how the camera lingered on that cover of MaryKate?

well that's who we're gonna see on the runway, yes?

and girlfriend is not glamorous. GIRLFRIEND IS FUG. FUG FUG FUG FUG FUUUUG.


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 23, 2008)

I loved the "hot mess" comment.

I just received a text from Suede:



> Sometimes when I'm really emotional or passionate about something I slip into the 3rd person. It's just something I do. It's part of my personality!



Ashlynne does indeed think it has to do with Suede's emotions. As in, emotionally unstable.


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 23, 2008)

Jes said:


> This is what I have to say:
> 
> Did you see how the camera lingered on that cover of MaryKate?
> 
> ...



Oh nooooooooooooooooooo. Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.

There's more "liciousness" tonight, too. Barfaliciousness, if you ask me!


----------



## Jes (Jul 23, 2008)

is david the nice twerpy one? who almost didn't finish? i bet he's going to do well actually. I'm not sure i like the asymmetry back-to-front, but it has a cute baby doll type vibe that i actually like.

some of those dresses are pure hot messes, but so are some of the people on this show. it needs to be said.

and keith--what is whitey doing with the blue bandana like he's from South Central? It's like some super gay bloods 'n' crips West side story. South Central Side Story!


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 23, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I loved the "hot mess" comment.
> 
> I just received a text from Suede:



Do the texts use txt spk OMG?

OMG! It's Natalie Portman! And she's got vegan shoes! I need to check those out!!!


----------



## Jes (Jul 23, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Oh nooooooooooooooooooo. Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.
> 
> There's more "liciousness" tonight, too. Barfaliciousness, if you ask me!


did bitch fall on the floor ON his dress for emphasis when he was mocking the leatherwoman?

come ON.


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 23, 2008)

Wesley's dress makes me wince. Out loud.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 23, 2008)

Blayne is already starting to lose some of his tan, from being in more northern climes.

I'm afraid I'm going to have to change my coice of fashion victim from Emily to Wesley.

:blush:


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think Wesley is long for the Runway.

Leeann's is, however, a definite hot mess.


----------



## Jes (Jul 23, 2008)

i think leanne is out.

even though it should be wesley. but she's a cold fish and the producers can let her go.

wesley made an ugly dress that didn't fit. hers was not quite so ugly, but nicely made. So to my mind, He should go, but he won't.


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 23, 2008)

I know that brown is the new black, but you have to be very careful with it. Otherwise that hot mess you are referring to is a hot "steaming" mess, if you get my drift!


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 23, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Do the texts use txt spk OMG?
> 
> OMG! It's Natalie Portman! And she's got vegan shoes! I need to check those out!!!



Heeeheeeeeee! Nooo, Suede doesn't say OMG. Suede says OMS. (Oh My Suede!)


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 23, 2008)

Jes said:


> even though it should be wesley. but she's a cold fish and the producers can let her go.



OMG, he's even more of a cold fish than she is. But women are expected to be all cute and bubbly. So she'll go. You're right.


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 23, 2008)

OH! Did you see the previews for next week? It seems Keith will start exhibiting his homicidal tendencies.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 23, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Keith will start exhibiting his homicidal tendencies.



I know! It's gonna be hot, right?

:happy:


----------



## Jes (Jul 23, 2008)

NOTE TO CATS:

please do not drop stink bombs in the middle of PR, when they cannot be removed in a timely fashion.

---The Mgmt.


Well, I stand corrected. Wesley was right to ashamed and he was the right choice. But the crying? Leanne crying? And...Korto. I like her, but the crying is too much for one reason: crying in front of someone who is going to go home when you're not going to go home, is in bad form.

Also in bad form? That heinous dress you made with fins. Truly. If you took those off, I'd at least get the silhouette of the dress, though your model wasn't curvy, so doing the 'accentuating her curves' thing was a bit disingenuous.


Anyway, as I thought, the editors did the thing I hate, where they rolled a seasons' worth of promos into one trailer for this week, and there was no 'holla atcha boy!' with accompanying gang hand signals from TIm. 

Damnit.

Anyway, now everyone is seeing how nutso Keith is. Did you see that weird tick, that shifty eye-thing he had going on in the confessional?

we all know that that means, right? confessional? Holla atcha Jes if you don't.

Back to him: nutso! ANd i dont' know if he's gay or straight or bi or what. And I don't think he knows, either. he has that "my mom never hugged me, I have an ugly penis, wah waaah" thing going on, which means he wants to kill...everyone. WOmen who don't want him, men he wants to be, women whose skin he wants to cut off and wear to his birthday party, men who don't want him, etc. etc. Just everyone, basically. Kill kill kill!


----------



## Jane (Jul 23, 2008)

"Suede's dress was the ugliest one up there" to quote my son (just for Jes), but he does agree that the right one went home. He didn't think my rationale that "I'm sick of seeing his pukey shorts" was reason enough, but once he saw the dress, he agreed.


----------



## Jes (Jul 23, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Heeeheeeeeee! Nooo, Suede doesn't say OMG. Suede says OMS. (Oh My Suede!)


i also stand corrected on the guest judge, but if you bitches call me on that, you're not long for this thread. 

I wonder why they filmed the mag, then? Product placement, I guess? ONe of the sponsors? Evil foreshadowing?

Natalie is very pretty and has a rich hebraic voice. But girlfren' can't really act. Sure, The Professional, yes. But the rest? not so much, really.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 23, 2008)

Jes said:


> Back to him: nutso! ANd i dont' know if he's gay or straight or bi or what. And I don't think he knows, either. he has that "my mom never hugged me, I have an ugly penis, wah waaah" thing going on, which means he wants to kill...everyone. WOmen who don't want him, men he wants to be, women whose skin he wants to cut off and wear to his birthday party, men who don't want him, etc. etc. Just everyone, basically. Kill kill kill!



haha... this gave me a good laugh. Ugly penis. Kill. heheheha.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 23, 2008)

Jes said:


> Sure, The Professional, yes. But the rest? not so much, really.



Agreed. But she can act like she's channeling Audrey Freking Hepburn. And that seems to be enough for Hollywoood these days.


----------



## Jes (Jul 23, 2008)

suede's dress grew on me. You know why?

because a, he DID do something different in terms of texture and making a pattern and mixing yellow and red, and he accentuated it correctly with the shoes and 3, it IS the sort of dress seen on the red carpet. Now, does that equate to pretty? no, not necessarily. But it's striking. ANd it doesn't blend in, and it's worth paying money for and wearing in photos b/c you'll be noticed. Though i feel like it was unintentionally asymmetric in the bodice--one strap wider than the other? If that was so, I give it a Booo! Because ... well, in the library cataloging world, when dealing with a title that can be read different ways (let's say someting with a number or something with an ampersand--if someone told you the name of a book was Black & White, you'd look it up using an 'and,' if you'd heard it but not seen it, right? we also include an entry for the 'and' version. But we wouldn't include, say, an entry for Black 'n' white, because that's considered a variant of a variant, and it goes too far)

anyway, i get ahead of myself but my point is this: asymmetry and a crazy strip patchwork quilt would be too much. Stick to the conservative silhouette if your fabric is whack.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 23, 2008)

I did like the texture he came up with, yes. Wasn't crazy about the tutu look on the bottom. But you can't have the moon _and_ the sun.

Jes, can you 'splain this to me: Why do women want to look sassy? What is the mystery of "sassy"? Every other woman I see on TV (or in real life, for that matter) wants to look sassy--not _be_ sassy, so much as _look_ sassy.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 23, 2008)

OK, it's late but I'm avoiding work because I'm sick of working my butt off for people that can't appreciate my level of commitment and proficiency... ANd I am watching the show again and I just noticed that Keith was creepily making Daniel's bed while Daniel was in the bathroom gellin' his hair!!!! Jeez! That Keith is perfect for me.

Also, did someone say "Si, se puede" to Tim? And does Tim have a cold sore? Or just chapped lips?


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Get to work, sassy Miss! I am sitting up to watch the rerun of "Black in America" on CNN. Can't wait to see how that turns out!


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 23, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> Get to work, sassy Miss! I am sitting up to watch the rerun of "Black in America" on CNN. Can't wait to see how that turns out!



OH, with Soledad O'Brien? I was meaning to tune in for that. Let me go check that out. 

Then maybe I'll work.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> and keith--what is whitey doing with the blue bandana like he's from South Central? It's like some super gay bloods 'n' crips West side story. South Central Side Story!



I tell you, I've just placed it... the look Keith is going for: Urban hip hop white boy.

Surprisingly, Keith's inspiration look comes from an icon who shares his name. Yes, I'm talking about Keith Haring.

The evidence:







and 






and






and most importantly... the tail at the back of the head. Haring used to have one, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jane (Jul 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> suede's dress grew on me. You know why?
> 
> because a, he DID do something different in terms of texture and making a pattern and mixing yellow and red, and he accentuated it correctly with the shoes and 3, it IS the sort of dress seen on the red carpet. Now, does that equate to pretty? no, not necessarily. But it's striking. ANd it doesn't blend in, and it's worth paying money for and wearing in photos b/c you'll be noticed. Though i feel like it was unintentionally asymmetric in the bodice--one strap wider than the other? If that was so, I give it a Booo! Because ... well, in the library cataloging world, when dealing with a title that can be read different ways (let's say someting with a number or something with an ampersand--if someone told you the name of a book was Black & White, you'd look it up using an 'and,' if you'd heard it but not seen it, right? we also include an entry for the 'and' version. But we wouldn't include, say, an entry for Black 'n' white, because that's considered a variant of a variant, and it goes too far)
> 
> anyway, i get ahead of myself but my point is this: asymmetry and a crazy strip patchwork quilt would be too much. Stick to the conservative silhouette if your fabric is whack.



The neckline looked like a dog chewed on it.


----------



## Jes (Jul 24, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I did like the texture he came up with, yes. Wasn't crazy about the tutu look on the bottom. But you can't have the moon _and_ the sun.
> 
> Jes, can you 'splain this to me: Why do women want to look sassy? What is the mystery of "sassy"? Every other woman I see on TV (or in real life, for that matter) wants to look sassy--not _be_ sassy, so much as _look_ sassy.



being sassy can be a problem. looking sassy never is.

case closed.


----------



## Jes (Jul 24, 2008)

Jane said:


> The neckline looked like a dog chewed on it.



chewing dogs are very 2008, Jane.


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 24, 2008)

I can see why Suede won, even though it wasn't my favorite dress up there.

I felt bad for Korto. Even though her design didn't come out right (fins????? yikes!), I can sort of see the direction she was trying to go. She just took a wrong turn off of Fashion Highway and landed on 57 Chevy Street.


----------



## Jane (Jul 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> chewing dogs are very 2008, Jane.



The dogs are, but not the results of their chewing.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 24, 2008)

I need to mention something please. I watched part of the show again and I do believe that Jarell (oh he of last week telling Tanorexia to shut up) saying "hey liciousliciousness" to his model when she walked in.

Please, MAKE IT STOP!!!!!!! 

I can not and will not "carry on" in my life repeating that awfulness. I will have to sit in the corner rocking and singing "It's a small world" to myself to get *IT* out of my head.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 24, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I can not and will not "carry on" in my life repeating that awfulness. I will have to sit in the corner rocking and singing "It's a small world" to myself to get *IT* out of my head.
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I don't want to say "girlicious" ever. But I _do_ want to get in the habit of saying "My kids came out leather" a lot more often.

Either way, we know that Blayne's cocaine dollars are well spent, if they fuel Project Runway banter of such high entertainment value.


----------



## Jane (Jul 24, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I need to mention something please. I watched part of the show again and I do believe that Jarell (oh he of last week telling Tanorexia to shut up) saying "hey liciousliciousness" to his model when she walked in.
> 
> Please, MAKE IT STOP!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



You CAN watch Project Runway with the sound muted.

All the drama, none of the idiotic phrases.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 24, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I don't want to say "girlicious" ever. But I _do_ want to get in the habit of saying "My kids came out leather" a lot more often.
> 
> Either way, we know that Blayne's cocaine dollars are well spent, if they fuel Project Runway banter of such high entertainment value.



See, that one I like. I am formerly a Jersey girl, so she kinda reminds me of home. 

And am I the only one who thinks that Stella looks like Cher might have looked if Sonny never got her a singing gig and she ended up doing fashion?



Jane said:


> You CAN watch Project Runway with the sound muted.
> 
> All the drama, none of the idiotic phrases.



I know muting is an option, but really, they just need to say better things.

I am so going to make up a new word or phrase and get it popular, just so I can get my 15 minutes in.


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 24, 2008)

Jane said:


> You CAN watch Project Runway with the sound muted.
> 
> All the drama, none of the idiotic phrases.



But then I'd have to find something else to gripe about! 




DumbAssBunny said:


> See, that one I like. I am formerly a Jersey girl, so she kinda reminds me of home.
> 
> And am I the only one who thinks that Stella looks like Cher might have looked if Sonny never got her a singing gig and she ended up doing fashion?



We Jersey girls think alike!  I've been thinking along the lines of ... _she looks like Cher minus all of the plastic surgery_.


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 24, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I need to mention something please. I watched part of the show again and I do believe that Jarell (oh he of last week telling Tanorexia to shut up) saying "hey liciousliciousness" to his model when she walked in.



I watched the show again tonight and watched for this part. I heard the voice, but Jarell's lips weren't moving. I think it was a Blayne bleed-over. He must have been hogging the mic.

At least I _hope_ so.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 25, 2008)

Ashlynne,

What do you think of Keith? Isn't he sexy?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 25, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I watched the show again tonight and watched for this part. I heard the voice, but Jarell's lips weren't moving. I think it was a Blayne bleed-over. He must have been hogging the mic.
> 
> At least I _hope_ so.



So not only is Blayne tanorexic, he really does have FIERCE envy. At least it is comforting to know that it is NOT rubbing off on the others. 
Maybe Keith is wearing those gangsta head wraps for when he needs to wrap something over someone's mouth to shut them up!

Oh well, mama always said, be prepared. "now, Keith, don't forget to bring a plastic bag with you so you can clean up after you dissect the kitty".


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 25, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Ashlynne,
> 
> What do you think of Keith? Isn't he sexy?



Um, yeah. In a Green River Killer kind of way.

  :doh:


----------



## Jes (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Keith is going to kill you, Fasc. Just for that comment. Even if you meant it, as I think you did. He wants attention but if he gets it...if he gets it, it's off with your head. I'm telling you now.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 25, 2008)

Jes said:


> I'm pretty sure Keith is going to kill you, Fasc. Just for that comment. Even if you meant it, as I think you did. He wants attention but if he gets it...if he gets it, it's off with your head. I'm telling you now.



I did mean it. I love that goofy transgression he's got going on. Plus, let's face it, he's got kind of a sexy bod.

Do you think that Keith is the type to hack off someone's head? I'm thinking he'd more likely give you The Death of a Thousand Cuts, then tan your hide or make a lampshade out of it. He might also use your bones to make soup for a cold winter's day.

He's mmmm... Dahmer-esque, isn't he?

I don't know why I'm going there. Just thinking about this here is going to give me nightmares tonight. 

Jes, I miss bantering with you here on Dimensions. Remember that time that I got up early and you were on and I was on and we talked about how girls' toys are so creepy, and about the My Little Pony baby pony doll that calls its owner "Mama"?? Remember that? That was a fun day.


----------



## Jes (Jul 25, 2008)

Personally, I think he's not really methodical, but he does have a rage problem. Which means that he'd totally hack you to death, but then move past the anger, and wonder why you weren't talking to him anymore (and you wouldn't be talking to him anymore b/c your tongue and lower jaw would be in one part of the room and your head in another). KNow what I mean? Like a child, in other words. That anger and rage and lack of foresight (hint: thick fugly glasses!). Like that guy in Florida who dug up his imaginary GF and carried her around for years, or Juana La Loca and the Spanish King. Or, and I hate to say this, but those delusional men who rape unknown women by force and then afterwards, act like they've been on a date and tell the women to be careful of strangers, and all of that insanity.

And i'm starting to think his South Central handkerchief is the fashionable, or should i say "fashionable," version of a tinfoil hat. He doesn't want people to read his thoughts.

He might be a Scientologist now that I think of it. Unless, oh god, he's too crazy for even those people to accept! *shudder*

And I don't miss our bantering, miss lady. I am always available via the email and we banter plenty, there. It's nice to keep certain relationships but get rid of countless amounts of detritus. It's what makes life good. And for the relationships that can't be salvaged? I'm good with it.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 25, 2008)

All of what you said. (Except that we don't talk about creepy ponies by e-mail.)

Plus two snaps.

Yes, your reading is right on, now that you mention it.

The part about the jaw was a great touch. haheheeh. 

I know the guy you mean in Florida. I don't know the guy, but I know about him. I wish they would re-run that episode of TruTV orwhereveritwasIsawthat. (Notice how truth finds a new spelling on TV? hehehe)

Sigh. I was looking for a picture of Keith (other than the one with his bio on PR) but having no luck. Sigh. Sigh.


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 25, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Sigh. I was looking for a picture of Keith (other than the one with his bio on PR) but having no luck. Sigh. Sigh.



I went searching for images and instead found this really creepy video.

He talks about "filthy" in a weird way, plus he's got a whole *Unibomber* look going on the entire time. Yes, really. *Unibomber*.

(You have to sit through a 30 second commercial before the video plays.)

*shiver shiver shiver*


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 25, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I went searching for images and instead found this really creepy video.
> 
> He talks about "filthy" in a weird way, plus he's got a whole *Unibomber* looking going on the entire time. Yes, really. *Unibomber*.
> 
> ...



Boy howdy!

Good find, Ashlynne. Thanks for that.

Yum. I'm now practically in love with him. How weird is he? The whole "not sleeping at night because I'm thinking of designs"???? That's genius for you!

I almost believe he can win it, if only because he seems genuinely driven. Drive is 80% of success, you know?

Only when he started faltering, in his corny riff on admitting-notadmitting his weakness, did my confidence in him falter as well. 

But he kind of redeemed himself a little, either way, with the chocolate brown hoodie, half unzipped to show his lissome neck.

OH! And what about the fact that he grew up surrounded by women? Norman Bates? Norman Bates? Anyone?


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 25, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> OH! And what about the fact that he grew up surrounded by women? Norman Bates? Norman Bates? Anyone?



Yes!!!

I wonder how many of those many many women have found their way _into_ his fashions, if you know what I'm sayin?


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 25, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Yes!!!
> 
> I wonder how many of those many many women have found their way _into_ his fashions, if you know what I'm sayin?



I know the answer to this: exactly 2 and 3/4 of those women have found their way into his fashions.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 25, 2008)

From Bravo's "The Dish" - Wes and Daniel are dating. 
Now I wish Wes hadn't been knocked off.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, I went searching for images too and look what I found. It appears that someone has been holding back on us. 

View attachment poster25348674[1].jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 25, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Well, I went searching for images too and look what I found. It appears that someone has been holding back on us.



OMG!!!!!


DAB, my heart just skipped a beat. :wubu:

That's so hot. I love that my name is written in gothic caps, so that it looks like a cholo's love tatoo. Sooooo sweet!

He's got the headband; now all he needs is the Charlie Brown shirt buttoned up top and unbuttoned below. Oh, and the pressed chinos.


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 25, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> From Bravo's "The Dish" - Wes and Daniel are dating.



So then what was up with Keith making the bed?


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 25, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Well, I went searching for images too and look what I found. It appears that someone has been holding back on us.



Ohhhhhhhhhhh, that's GREAT!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 25, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh, that's GREAT!!!



See the hint of bulge in Keith's crotch, Ash?


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 25, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> See the hint of bulge in Keith's crotch, Ash?



Must be because he's thinking of _you_.


----------



## Suze (Jul 25, 2008)

This is a link to the designs...http://projectrunway.auction.seenon.com/
It come in handy for dorks like me who doesen't remember shit after each episode.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 26, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Maybe we could merge 2 shows for the Ronald McD episode ... Project Runway and Shear Genius??
> 
> Kathy Griffin could be one of the judges. I can't think of a more D List challenge.



Project Genius here we come! 

Suede says this. Suede says that. Lisa says stfu. 

And the dress with the 'fins'? I thought it reminded me of a maxi pad with 'wings'!

And even though Blayne is annoying as hell I thought the funniest thing tonight was when he was making fun of 'Ms. Leather' (I am really bad at remembering names!). "I luv letha. I watch a letha tv. My kids that came out of me..letha." I was cracking up! My kids and I were imitating him for the next 5 minutes trying to think of how many 'letha' things she loves!


----------



## Jes (Jul 26, 2008)

1. I already said Unabomber.

2. We've already discussed Daniel and Wes!

All right. I'll settle down.

But a True Crime shout out--the Unabomber is from my town! And it's quite sad, really. Our Moms knew one another through my mom's work, and b/c Wanda (his mom) was, like, the only other Democrat in a town full of 'Publicans. A sea of red with 2 small dots of blue. ANd then my mom wrote a letter and it got publishededed in Time Magazine.


----------



## Jes (Jul 26, 2008)

susieQ said:


> This is a link to the designs...http://projectrunway.auction.seenon.com/
> It come in handy for dorks like me who doesen't remember shit after each episode.



that's really a problem, so thanks for the find. When there are this many designers, in the beginning, the runway is a blur. Plus, I depend on Tim's blog and it hasn't appeared yet. I am destroyed.


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 26, 2008)

Jes said:


> that's really a problem, so thanks for the find. When there are this many designers, in the beginning, the runway is a blur. Plus, I depend on Tim's blog and it hasn't appeared yet. I am destroyed.



Tim started his blog already. It was up a couple of days after the first episode. I'm smelling demerits!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 26, 2008)

Jes said:


> 1. I already said Unabomber.
> 
> 2. We've already discussed Daniel and Wes!
> 
> All right. I'll settle down.



We discussed romance between Daniel and Wes?? Where? I didn't see it. Besides Andrae and Tim and Santino and himself, how many on-air PR romances have we seen?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> See the hint of bulge in Keith's crotch, Ash?





Ashlynne said:


> Must be because he's thinking of _you_.



Oh yeah, she's the one who put it there fo'sho'!


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh! Ohhh!!! I need assistance!

I got a PR text today from Bravo. I'm allowed to ask a question of one of the designers! Who should I ask? What should I ask?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Oh! Ohhh!!! I need assistance!
> 
> I got a PR text today from Bravo. I'm allowed to ask a question of one of the designers! Who should I ask? What should I ask?




Question:

Keith, when you and Fascinita spend your love weekends together, do you make the bed?


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 26, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Oh! Ohhh!!! I need assistance!
> 
> I got a PR text today from Bravo. I'm allowed to ask a question of one of the designers! Who should I ask? What should I ask?



Could you ask Keith to describe his ideal first date with someone? What does he do? Where does he take his date? How does the night end?

Please? Pretty please?

(If he answers, that should give me some good fantasy fodder for a while.)


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 26, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Question:
> 
> Keith, when you and Fascinita spend your love weekends together, do you make the bed?



He makes the bed while I gel my hair and shout out instructions for my breakfast (frittata and freshly squeezed OJ.)

And he's not allowed to get dressed the entire weekend. And he has to keep himself slathered in body oil.


----------



## Jes (Jul 26, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> Tim started his blog already. It was up a couple of days after the first episode. I'm smelling demerits!



*someone* who shall remain nameless but whose initials are Smushy Girl needs to share that information with the rest of us!


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 27, 2008)

All right, I sent two questions. It seems I can send as many as I like, so if anyone thinks of anything else, please speak up!

My question for Keith:


> Please describe your ideal 1st date: what do you do and where do you go?



And I also asked Stella:


> Are you tired of people saying you remind them of Cher?



I have no idea how/when they will be answering the questions, whether it's via text or on the website or on TV. (For that matter, they may not even choose mine, but it was worth a shot!)


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 27, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> All right, I sent two questions. It seems I can send as many as I like, so if anyone thinks of anything else, please speak up!
> 
> My question for Keith:
> 
> ...



OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You made me laugh so loud I startled my husband. These are awesome questions. And I would love to know the answer to both. And I know someone named Fascinita that can't wait to start her first date planning.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 27, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> someone named Fascinita that can't wait to start her first date planning.



I'm not sure I can wait until Keith answers. I'm all aflutter.

The Cher question was great.


----------



## Jes (Jul 28, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I went searching for images and instead found this really creepy video.
> 
> He talks about "filthy" in a weird way, plus he's got a whole *Unibomber* look going on the entire time. Yes, really. *Unibomber*.
> 
> ...



All them women raising him and no mention of men. KILLER. KILLER.

also, if you're cold enough that you need your hood up, maybe wear a shirt? even if it makes Lizzy cry. And it totally will.


----------



## Jes (Jul 28, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> He makes the bed while I gel my hair and shout out instructions for my breakfast (frittata and freshly squeezed OJ.)
> 
> And he's not allowed to get dressed the entire weekend. And he has to keep himself slathered in body oil.


I'm getting the feeling that our first homework assignment should have been: Which PR thread poster is the serial killer. Answer: FASCIN "it puts the lotion in the basket" ITA.

You might need to settle down, miss lady. I don't want your head being turned from good fashion or good gossip b/c of young love...er, lust.


I am currently working on this week's homework assignment.


----------



## Jes (Jul 28, 2008)

This week's assignment (due before the show begins, please):

How many times will He of the Freakish Tan and Coke Problem* declare something to be 'licious? Girl- or otherwise? 

And keep in mind, your answer needs to be in the form of a que--oh, no. Wrong assignment. But seriously, keep an open mind. It's possible our B-boy won't use the term at all, and the winning answer will be: Zero. Also known as: Oh, thank god, because that shit was getting on my last black lesbian nerve!



*allegedly--but you totally know I'm right, come ON.

Bring it.


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 28, 2008)

Jes said:


> This week's assignment (due before the show begins, please):
> 
> How many times will He of the Freakish Tan and Coke Problem* declare something to be 'licious? Girl- or otherwise?



My answer: 3.141592653589 (Preferably apple. Warm, with vanilla ice cream.)



Jes said:


> *allegedly--but you totally know I'm right, come ON.



Yup, totally.


Oh, did anyone notice that in last week's episode, he'd written "Team Licious" on the chalkboard in his apartment? It flashed on the screen for about 2 seconds toward the beginning of the show.


----------



## Jes (Jul 28, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> My answer: 3.141592653589 (Preferably apple. Warm, with vanilla ice cream.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, and I had hysterical blindness through the first commercial break.

Anyway, I'm going to need to ask for your answer in a whole number, please. No fractions, no decimals, no percentages and definitely no f(x).


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 28, 2008)

Jes said:


> Anyway, I'm going to need to ask for your answer in a whole number, please. No fractions, no decimals, no percentages and definitely no f(x).



Well, shoot. Sorry.

Okay.

42.


----------



## Jes (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm gonna take it down a notch, and bring back an old post. Recently, Fasc and I were discussing Austin and I knew I'd commented on his craziness earlier, so here you have it, a blast from our collective past:


Kara Saun? Oh, do I have a few things to say about KaraSaun...

Austin was batshit crazy and i loved every fucking minute of it. First, I don't know what's going on with him and I love that even more. I would argue he is most likely gay, but apparently he wants to be a thin Marilyn Monroe, which is just delightful. And he's so weirdly 19th c. to boot--didn't he show up in like...spats and a walking stick to the reunion show? Or some sort of Sherlock Holmes get up? OH GOD I LOVE IT. He's anacrhonistically weird! And he ended up with the perfect job. Never was something more perfect--couture wedding gown. That's so austin!

Now, kara Saun. Or as I like to call her, Boss Lady.

I don't mind when Jay or even Austin talked smack about themselves or their work. I mean, if you can't talk smack about yourself, what CAN you talk smack about? Moreover, you do have dominion over your own stuff. Sure, Tim can tell you: that is overdone and ugly. But if you want to talk about your reasons, your motivations, your choices, then that's all you.

But see now, Kara Saun wanted to talk about her work that way but she also wanted to talk about the fashion world that way. She did it with great subtlety and she's very poised and polished and a good businesswoman, so it was never egregious but she absolutely had that: Tim Gunn, et al., doesn't know WHAT he's talking about. Idiots! And, see, you can't do that, KS. You can't! Like when she was trying to tell Tim that the shoes for the show were $15 a pair and he's like: Honey, that wouldn't even cover the cost of importing them!! She looked at him like HE was the idiot. Only someone with a bit too much ego would KNOW the rules and think she could get away with that and not fear it would ruin her chances to compete. Now, she has real talent which is why her attitude was bearable; if she didn't have talent we'd all have hated her by week 1. 

The proof is in the pudding: end of the finale, she's on stage with jay, she's beaming, and....jay is told he's the winner. Look at the look on her face. She's not disappointed. SHe's not even jealous. She's disgusted! She's clearly disgusted first with the judges, and then with jay, ... but not with herself apparently! She gives him this stiff-armed hug and she is TOTALLY phoning it in! 

Jay didn't take the money b/c he said it would influence his work too much--the work he's not really doing, now. THough i'd argue that 100K isn't really enough to get much of anything done, which is sad but true, in business. And then he and Tim had that big fight...


----------



## Jane (Jul 28, 2008)

Yet time after time after time these people ignore what Tim Gunn says to them.

"No, my vision is (just fill in the word ugly and get over it."


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 28, 2008)

Jes said:


> also, if you're cold enough that you need your hood up, maybe wear a shirt? even if it makes Lizzy cry. And it totally will.



Please. I need to lick that chest and taste its every pore. I _need_ it!

Shirts are forbidden on that pasty, sultry torso.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 28, 2008)

Jes said:


> I'm getting the feeling that our first homework assignment should have been: Which PR thread poster is the serial killer. Answer: FASCIN "it puts the lotion in the basket" ITA.



When I fall, I fall madly. Keith's killer looks are slaying me. And I plan to slay him right back.

The difference between me and Buffalo Bill? I don't need a pit in the dirt in the sub-basement to keep my "victims" prisoners to my love. And I want to cuddle mine, not wear them.

I admit I may occasionally get bossy and require proof of their loyalty. But usually that involves housekeeping, rather than torture.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 28, 2008)

I admit, I have "Project Runway" fatigue. Just can't get into this season. I don't think next season's move to Lifetime will help either. I'll give it one more chance. Just one, though!


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 28, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> I admit, I have "Project Runway" fatigue. Just can't get into this season. I don't think next season's move to Lifetime will help either. I'll give it one more chance. Just one, though!



Toodles, do like I do: Find a designer to obsess over and imbue their every movement on the screen with lust-inducing meaning.

Meh. OK. Actually. Keith is cute and weird enough. But I do hear what you're saying. I think the producers have not innovated enough. They need to ratchet up their own creativity and come up with some new tricks. Thing is, too, that they've tried to copy the "talent competition" format made famous and profitable by PR, across every single artistic vocation there is out there. They have the dance show, the model show, the hair show... It's become a little stale, you know? 

I think my new favorite Bravo show is Life on the D-list, anyway. 

On the other hand, I still look forward to Heidi and the crew on Wednesday nights. But I need something exciting soon. Another Wendy Pepper... Another Christian. And I miss Chubby, from last season.


----------



## Jes (Jul 28, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I admit I may occasionally get bossy and require proof of their loyalty. .



This is an entirely unfamiliar concept to me. Entirely. A whole bunch.

[pause]

TOODLES, GET IN LINE.


ps: Fasc, i asked about the falls b/c of calling the hotel. fyi.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 29, 2008)

Jes said:


> ps: Fasc, i asked about the falls b/c of calling the hotel. fyi.



OH, Yes. OK. I will write tomorrow. Okie?


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 29, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I think my new favorite Bravo show is Life on the D-list, anyway.



I'd love to be a member of Team Griffin.

I've watched all of the D-List seasons so far. The only complaint I have is that they don't make enough shows each season. How many are there ... 6? 8? Anyhow, it's not enough.

Her mom cracks me up. So does Tom.


----------



## Jes (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been told for years that I'm very much like Kathy G. I think that's probably true and her family, and mine, are from Chicago's South Side, so I have no doubt that a certain midwestern funny bone thing is happening. 

I will say, though that I find her ...angrier, now? Meaner isn't really the word, b/c mean is her comedy schtick, but she seems angrier/darker now that Matt is out of the picture. ANd I wonder if that has profoundly changed her at a deep, core level. 

As someone who is flippant and funny and sarcastic, I know that those qualities can, and usually do, co-exist with kindness and compassion and empathy, and sometimes, I wonder about Kathy's heart. Bad Matt! Bad!


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 29, 2008)

I have noticed a difference with her, yes. Who knows what really went on with Matt -- we all know that relationship issues can seriously mess us up.

I really hope she finds lasting happiness. Not necessarily because of a guy, just deep inner happiness.

That and a new makeup artist. Have you noticed that whoever is doing her makeup for the conversational shots when she talks to the camera really has messed up her eyeliner? It makes her eyes look all funky.

I still maintain she'd make a great guest judge for Project Runway.  (Figured I'd better toss a PR reference in there, since this is the PR thread!)


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, what about the Woz? I only started watching this season, so missed out on seeing her divorce as it happened... but I was reading up on her and I read that she was dating Steve "The Geek" Wozniak for a while. But on the other hand, I just assumed that Wozniak was her gay--her gay bear, to be precise--when I saw them together at that bear convention. 

That would've been interesting, if the richest geek in the US turned out to be a gayster--and a bear, at that!

I'm not sure I buy, in other words, that Woz and Kathy were "dating," so much as "gayting."

OH! And, but why can't the gazillionaire-inventor of the Apple computer get more than six Apple desktops for Kathy's Leadership Academy para las Ninas?


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 29, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> OH! And, but why can't the gazillionaire-inventor of the Apple computer get more than six Apple desktops for Kathy's Leadership Academy para las Ninas?



Heck yeah!

I was watching that and wondering, "Why didn't Woz just put up a new building to house the school?" The roofs on those shacks will blow off in a stiff wind, probably leak and they only had .. what .. *one* measly cable to bring in electricity?

I looked for a :wtf: icon, but this will have to do.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 29, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Heck yeah!
> 
> I was watching that and wondering, "Why didn't Woz just put up a new building to house the school?" The roofs on those shacks will blow off in a stiff wind, probably leak and they only had .. what .. *one* measly cable to bring in electricity?
> 
> I looked for a :wtf: icon, but this will have to do.



Maybe he's one of those cheapskate rich people. You know? The more you have, the less you want to part with.

Knew someone like that once. Made me gag to see her counting pennies and skipping out on tipping people working at less than minimum wage. Not that I was judging... but just it made me literally sick. I don't know. Hard to explain.

And I'm with you on the number of shows. They need to make at least a dozen per season. The more I watch, the more I like it. That and _Madmen_, which is gearing up to be even better this season than last.


----------



## Jes (Jul 29, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Heck yeah!
> 
> I was watching that and wondering, "Why didn't Woz just put up a new building to house the school?" The roofs on those shacks will blow off in a stiff wind, probably leak and they only had .. what .. *one* measly cable to bring in electricity?
> 
> I looked for a :wtf: icon, but this will have to do.



He donated computers. That's enough if you ask me. This was Kathy's gig. She has the money to do it. 

Anyway, yes they were dating, though I have no idea what that actually meant. He's not gay that I know of, but again, what does 'dating,' mean? It depends on what the definition of is is. But anyway, he's engaged to someone else already, or married to her--wife no. 4. Let's hope dude has an iron-clad pre-nup. 



Now: homework. I have a gut feeling we might hear a 'lish, but I don't think it'll be over the top. Even the editors will be sick of slapping that soundbyte into the finished episode soon, so maybe just the 1. I can guarantee that it will enrage me when I hear it, though. For real.


----------



## Jes (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh, and I have a BATSHIT crazy 'Madmen-and-the-WW2-jews' story to tell you when I have the chance. And another crazy jewish story, for that matter. So much to discuss. I really need my own broadcasting network. Camera 1, camera 2. Camera 1, camera 2. And....STAR WIPE!


i'm giggling.


(and the woz is totally not niggardly in general, but he is frugal with his own stuff. Which I'll admit I very much like, even though it plays a little weird. His backpack? I kind of weirdly love that).


----------



## Jes (Jul 30, 2008)

Am I even talking sense?

Angie? Anyone?


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 30, 2008)

Jes said:


> Am I even talking sense?
> 
> Angie? Anyone?



Well, it sounds like you've been hanging out at the Bunker's compound. Otherwise, I have no idea what the WWII-jewish ref is. Please to explain.

My answer to the homework assignment is seven. Lucky seven: The number of disco balls you think you see as you look up to the ceiling from the dance floor, surrounded by a throbbing sea of half naked male bodies, lost in your glitter moment, the cocaine going to your head and singing to you: "You're the tops! You're the cat's pyjamas! And if, baby, I'm the bottom, you're the top! ALL YOU! WOO!" 

I believe the producers are just getting started with the girlicious crap. Just like they force-fed us a crying Ricky everytime, they're raring to shove as much "licious" power into every show as possible.


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 30, 2008)

Jes said:


> Am I even talking sense?
> 
> Angie? Anyone?



I dunno! I was just waiting for a story!


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 30, 2008)

Jes said:


> Am I even talking sense?
> 
> Angie? Anyone?




Have you ever?  
Actually it makes sense, but only in the context of the complete story, Boo. 



On to homework: I'l go with lucky number 3!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 30, 2008)

I am turning in my homework assignment.

If the question is how many times will "liscious" be used during the show, I am going with three. As in "lisciouslisciousness" counts as one time since it is said in a single instance.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 30, 2008)

For homework, I'm going with zero. I'm hopeful anyway.


----------



## g-squared (Jul 30, 2008)

ok, so i'm just wondering if anyone else heard, blayne call Tim,"Timlicious.":batting: I did, Blayne annoys me.:doh:


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 30, 2008)

I am SO sick of the NOT so liscious Blayne already!! Grrr! I pray he can't find the right accessesories on the bluefly dot com wall or something!

Suede is also on my last nerve and so is the rocker chick - enough alreeady with the I'm so cool and rock and roll... Insert major eye roll here!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 30, 2008)

g-squared said:


> ok, so i'm just wondering if anyone else heard, blayne call Tim,"Timlicious.":batting: I did, Blayne annoys me.:doh:



That was tonight? I failed the homework assignment already. Damn.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah Stella - who wears a dress with flouncy little fabric add ons - they'd much rather wear a garbage bag dress!! Grrr!!


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 30, 2008)

*gasp!*

Did Keith's model really "drop out" or did he KILL her????????????


----------



## Jes (Jul 30, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> For homework, I'm going with zero. I'm hopeful anyway.



Five minutes late! Oooh, I'm gittin' my spankin' spoon ready, miss lady!


Timlicious. Yes. And also no. No. no no.

And Keith wanting to create: Killer fashion.

Oh, i'll just bet he does. C'mon, gay in Salt Lake City with a family full of mormons? serial killer.

And that damned bandana. He's totally from South Central...South central Salt Lake City! I wonder if he's wearing his special temple undiepants with the number on them?

And...yes. I do kinda want to bone him, now. I admit it.


----------



## Jes (Jul 30, 2008)

Pilar and I like the tree grate dress and we also liked Daniel(?)'s, I think. I'm not a fan of pants/dress combos, but I can see what the judges liked about the overall look, there. She did look great in terms of accessories and attitude.

ps: saw bunky tonight.


----------



## Jes (Jul 30, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> You're the tops! You're the cat's pyjamas! And if, baby, I'm the bottom, you're the top! ALL YOU! WOO!"
> .



listening in on Daniel and Wes in the shower again, Fasc?


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, hello, biatches!

I'm here, I'm all done for the night, and I'm ready to party.

Had to miss PR cuz _someone_ made me work on something, but that's all done now.

Thanks to someone for pushing me today. I can only humbly hope that someone likes what I came up with, though--of course, I understand if it's not for her.

I'm fixing to eat something, then to catch some of Shear Genius, then to watch the re-run of PR.

PS _ THANK GOD. I just breathed a sigh of relief... I caught the end of the episode and I thought Keith was a goner. Whew.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 30, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> I am SO sick of the NOT so liscious Blayne already!! Grrr! I pray he can't find the right accessesories on the bluefly dot com wall or something!



Ha! So is Stella sick of Blayne! She can't wait for his face to turn to leather in ten years, from all that tanning and all.


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 30, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Ha! So is Stella sick of Blayne! She can't wait for his face to turn to leather in ten years, from all that tanning and all.



Maybe she can make a nice rock look from it! I think she should start from a seasoned leather face like Mick Jagger though. Perhaps she can collaborate with Keith on that!


----------



## Jes (Jul 30, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Well, hello, biatches!
> 
> I'm here, I'm all done for the night, and I'm ready to party.
> 
> ...



Did you make a dress? Did you? Did you make a dress? I bet you did. Did you? I bet you made a dress.


I want to be from the Republic of CocktailLand. I bet that's a military-inspired dress, right? I love it already. MIchael is definitely getting funnier. I'm surprised Kenley got the win, but you know what/ God love her. She's cute, she's working a theme and I'm not hating it (rare for me) and she seems smiley and good natured. 

Also, did you see the 1 straight dude, Joe? When Heidi came out on the runway in her leather bustier dress or whatever it was, the camera totally caught him zoning out and looking south of her eyes. He was like: What? What did you say? What's going on? Where am I? Show me your boobies! Boobies! Boooooobies!


----------



## Jes (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't want to see 12 rock looks from Stella, gang. It's the next big designer, not the next leather-pants-tailor. 

They only keep Keith in b/c they don't want to die from unnatural causes.

Finally, what's up with people not knowing how fabric stores work (Stella) or what things cost (forget who)? If you ... this is where I suspect I"m different than the average person. Because I'm crafty, and wiley, and I strategize. If I knew I was going on a show, I'd hit Mood every day for a week befor e the show started. I'd memorize the layout, make friends with a few employees and find out prices and policies. I don't know why, if you've seen the show and live in NYC and want to win, you wouldn't teach yourself how a fucking store works in your spare time. We know she has spare time. She's certainly not taking her time coming up with an attractive hairstyle.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 30, 2008)

Jes said:


> Finally, what's up with people not knowing how fabric stores work (Stella) or what things cost (forget who)?



It's cuz she gets her leather from Keith (who is planning on getting it from Blayne).


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 30, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> PS _ THANK GOD. I just breathed a sigh of relief... I caught the end of the episode and I thought Keith was a goner. Whew.



I know! I was so scared he was gonna go and *then* where would we be?

Leanne was quite miffed that she didn't win.


> Kenley just took a picture of stuff on a wall and then did her own thing. I thought my outfit was so much more what the challenge was about than hers.



Can we say ... meeeeeeeeeeee-owww?

I really enjoyed tonight's episode. We got several doses of crazy along with some really good stuff. I'm liking Kenley more. And, I have to admit, I'm liking Letha Lady too, even though she was a wild woman with the hammering.

And Blayne! OMG, crazy Blayne. "I'm going to eat you." _Whaaaaaattttttt_ was that about?


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 30, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> I am SO sick of the NOT so liscious Blayne already!! Grrr! I pray he can't find the right accessesories on the bluefly dot com wall or something!



Hahahahahaaaaaaa! Ohhh, that's a good one.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 30, 2008)

Tonight I liked the dress that Kerri made, as well as the dress made by whatshername who won last week, the blonde.

I was thrilled to see La Bernhard on as a judge, as I'm a longtime fan of hers. However, note to Sandra: "Without You I'm Nothing" is decades old now... What's going on? How comes no new material?

Also excited that the term "Cha cha" was used tonight.

Killer fashion!


----------



## Jes (Jul 31, 2008)

ps: not to toot my own horn (or, as my friend Big Gay Bob once said, unintentionally mangling the phrase: not to flaunt my own log), but I did win the challenge. ONE 'licious aired last night.

I think I get a prize. And the prize is...rubbing up against a Dimmer of my choice in that dirty, dirty way.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 31, 2008)

Watched it last night - can I just say I'm SO glad Bravo replays it, else I would have missed it...hey, a girl's gotta get her nails done - what can I say? 

Anyway...on to my thoughts.

LIKES:

-Kenley's creation was gorgeous; I could see one of my friends wearing it out to a party. The print was so 80's but with the tulle and the cut, it made the dress really fun, flirty and kinda quirky. Loved it.

-Daniel's design was elegant; could definitely see this for after five type dinner. Not super impressed, but it was pretty.

-Terri's model. WORK.IT.OUT. The outfit was bangin'! She had the perfect swag to pull it off too. I would so wear something like that to a club/lounge.

-Korto's design was simple and classic...I could see a woman in her 20's wearing that, as well as a woman in her 40's. Totally wearable...there's alot you could do with it to give it the feel you wanted. I could see mixing and matching colors/prints for accessories to take it up a notch.

-Leanne!!!! GORGEOUS design! Love how streamline her look was...and it really didn't look like she just threw it together. It had that, I just pulled it off the rack in Saks type feel. HAUTE!

BIGGEST DISAPPOINTMENTS:

- what in the high hell did Jennifer think she was doing?! That dress was awful! Why the raggedy, multiple hemlines? ...ain't nothing, NOTHING surreal about that 'ish! And to be honest her work is getting on my nerves...could be that it's just not my aestetic, but seriously...boring!

-Oh and oh! Tim should have bent Keith over his knee! His dress - WAMP, WAMP!!! No shape, no style, no oomph at all whatsoever. HE should have been the weakest link this go 'round.


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 31, 2008)

The first of the Bravo PR text questions has been answered. Some guy named Dave asked:


> Suede, how did you get your name?



Suede replied:


> One day in college we picked out fabric swatches and decided to be that fabric for the day. I got Suede and it just kinda stuck!



So, he could have just as easily been cashmere? Polyester?

Trash bag?


----------



## Jes (Jul 31, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> - what in the high hell did Jennifer think she was doing?! That dress was awful! Why the raggedy, multiple hemlines? ...ain't nothing, NOTHING surreal about that 'ish! And to be honest her work is getting on my nerves...could be that it's just not my aestetic, but seriously...boring!
> 
> -Oh and oh! Tim should have bent Keith over his knee! His dress - WAMP, WAMP!!! No shape, no style, no oomph at all whatsoever. HE should have been the weakest link this go 'round.



Yeah, terri's model did have it going on. She was working that outfit like it was a part-time job. It made me yearn for michael from 2 seasons ago, when he pulled off something funky chic every week.

That clock dress was a nightmare and you know what? When she took the photo I already knew it was going to be bad. Didn't you? Way too literal. Like...uh....the south african designer who did the black tube dress with the 'caution' stripe on it. Bad decision from the get-go.

I'm going to shock you all...I could kind of see Keith's idea. I didn't hate the dress as much as the judges did and I actually got, and liked, the inspiration. Terri's dress/pants--where did that really come from? There was no strong link to the challenge, though I liked the outfit. But I could see Keith's plan--the ripped clippings from the battered newspaper. He could have made a nicer garment, but the idea was to be sort of ...well, to look like that. I don't know if a fitted straight-hemmed thing would've been such a good equivalent to the mag on the ground. I thought his flavors were there, to borrow from Top Chef.

That clock dress. Good god. with the satin and the flounce, it was like Pierrot gone bad
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:WatteauPierrot.jpg
(i can't find a blue pierrot outfit but i know i've seen them)

mistake!

i tink the planter dress should have won b/c it was literal and beautiful. I wasn't a fan of kenlee's really. Sorry.


----------



## Jes (Jul 31, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> The first of the Bravo PR text questions has been answered. Some guy named Dave asked:
> 
> Suede replied:
> 
> ...


I think I know who picked out the piece of leather!

haha.


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 31, 2008)

Jes said:


> I'm going to shock you all...I could kind of see Keith's idea. I didn't hate the dress as much as the judges did and I actually got, and liked, the inspiration. ***snip*** But I could see Keith's plan--the ripped clippings from the battered newspaper. He could have made a nicer garment, but the idea was to be sort of ...well, to look like that. I don't know if a fitted straight-hemmed thing would've been such a good equivalent to the mag on the ground. I thought his flavors were there, to borrow from Top Chef.



*nods* I get what you're saying, too. When he first showed the photo he was using as his inspiration I thought it was a cool idea. I "got it" which is something I don't always do!

I think Ms. Sandra made a good point, though. There was too much white. I think it was the fluttery white stuff that reminded Michael Kors of TP.

So, yeah. Great idea, great inspiration. Just maybe a hair off in the execution, though.


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 31, 2008)

I got it too. I kind of liked Keith's dress, I thought it was only me. Maybe he should have had a waist band and a hem border to make it more fitted and finished. I don't know.

I didn't like the winning dress, but I guess I can see what they liked about it.


----------



## Jes (Jul 31, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> * I think it was the fluttery white stuff that reminded Michael Kors of TP.
> 
> .



Yes, but what doesn't? I hear Michael Kors has a wide stance.


----------



## Jes (Jul 31, 2008)

(fasc, check email asap)


----------



## Jes (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0eINGyJHz8&NR=1


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 31, 2008)

Jes said:


> (fasc, check email asap)



Just got it and responded. Yes.  Am thrilled.

You're the best.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 31, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> -Terri's model. WORK.IT.OUT. The outfit was bangin'! She had the perfect swag to pull it off too. I would so wear something like that to a club/lounge.



For sure! (I thought her name as Kerri, though... ?) For sure!. WoRkItOuT!

"I'll cut you. I'll cut you with my knife."

Sandra Bernhard, you're so funny. And you killed in _King of Comedy_.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 31, 2008)

OK, so I will concede that my I lost on the homework. However, I do think that "liscious" was uttered a multitude of times and was creatively *read - smartly* edited out by TPTB.

On to the show - 

- my husband who is a diehard FA commented on the fact that he thought Kenley was really cute and he liked her hair thing, twice.

- Tanorexic Blayne is a total psycho and if he wasn't so damn tan, he might actually be engaging, in a "gee is he gonna wait for me after work one day, lure me into his car, drive me somewhere remote, torture me and leave me for dead OR, he is just a harmless goof" kind of way.

- Stella TOTALLY cracks me up. The fact that she absolutely expected everyone to completely understand why she chose the horse buckle with her exclamation of "It's leatha!".

- I did see the vision that Keith had and agree that he did not execute it well.

- That clock dress was a joke and she should have gone home. 

- When Keith was in the final three, I muttered out loud, "Uh oh, Fascinita is going to freak out!". To which my husband replied, "Which one is Fascinita?"

- Emily's dress was so 80's and it did lose it for her, and does anybody else think that she looked a bit like a young Winona Ryder?

- I agree with what has been said by others about knowing the store. My goodness, are you kidding? I would have that damn store memorized, or at least do a study of fabrics and stuff so that I could have an easier time.

Oh well, I do believe that next week they will be going to the place that Heidi mentioned as a spoiler. We shall see.


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 31, 2008)

Christine, I wish I could rep you for that post, but I'm not allowed. Bah! I hope everyone else does.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 31, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> - When Keith was in the final three, I muttered out loud, "Uh oh, Fascinita is going to freak out!". To which my husband replied, "Which one is Fascinita?"



I did freak out! I panicked for a second, because not in my dreams did I ever consider that he might be leaving that early.

I mean, come on... He grows on you, right? He's cute in a demented, South Central Salt Lake City (as jes has noted--brilliant) way.

And when I realized he was going to be safe? I licked the TV screen in gratitude.

:happy:


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 31, 2008)

How many more times are we going to have to hear, "Holly Golightly goes to a Salvador Dali exhibit"????

I'm going to be watching Life on the D-list, if anyone needs me.


----------



## Jes (Jul 31, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> How many more times are we going to have to hear, "Holly Golightly goes to a Salvador Dali exhibit"????
> 
> I'm going to be watching Life on the D-list, if anyone needs me.



girlfriend made that shit up and phoned it in one day when some nasty design of hers tanked. Right? She made something, it looked all fucked up and she was like: uhmn.....it's...holly golightly with...that spanish guy with the fucked up mustache and the ants! in the desert...with the ...he had...watches, right? It was watches? Or ... ants and watches? I don't know, but it was crazy looking and kind of visually upsetting and that's just like my dress. And the holly part is me, but that's just because I'm actually a call girl. 

You know how I know? Because I've done it myself. Once, I didn't totally read the book in my postmodern-y class and I didn't get the parts i DID read and we had a class discussion and I said something to another student along the lines of:

I think we're speaking at cross purposes because *I'm* attempting to break through an Adorno forcefield!

And the instructor was like: yes. Yes you are. 

But everyone else knew I was just standing there in the emperor's clothes. 


oh, and I'm actually a call girl, too.

Killer fashion.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 1, 2008)

okay, so how have we not discussed the most hilarious moment in project runway history with the whole tim gunn "holla atcha boy" moment?

it is definitely my new voicemail message.

also, stella. i'm gonna make that woman my wife. not because i love her designs, but because homegirl is probably the baddest mammajamma to ever grace my television screen.

i was sad to see emily and her amazing bangs go home. heartbreaking, even if her dress had a big florescent vagina creepin' up the front.


----------



## Jes (Aug 1, 2008)

This may be a generational thing, Ivy, because I saw the 80s the first time 'round, but I couldn't stand that woman's hairline. It just looked supremely fug. 

And we did discuss holla atcha boy! I love how Tim didn't really get it at all. So cute! Aww, Tim. 

Someone I was talking with recently said that Tim was like a 'gay secret agent,' (i think that's the term used). And I love that, too. Awww, gay secret agent! 

He's like James Bond if JB worked circuit parties looking for clues, but never slept with any of the dudes. He would totally fit in at the White Party, wouldn't he? With that glorious hair? MMmmmm.


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 1, 2008)

I cannot believe that no one else thought that Keith's "creation" was his sorry-ass attempt to copy Suede's multi-strip dress. As soon as he started cutting itty bitty pieces of fabric, I thought....wow....so....if it worked for him, it'll work for you? Dunna think so, friend, dunna think so. 

I.don't.like.him.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 1, 2008)

Jes said:


> He's like James Bond if JB worked circuit parties looking for clues, but never slept with any of the dudes. He would totally fit in at the White Party, wouldn't he? With that glorious hair? MMmmmm.



Do you think he does the circuit parties? Cuz I heard he worships his mother. And somehow I can't reconcile those two would-be factoids together? I guess if he's going as a detective I might see it.

But you're right, he'd look great wearing just a pair of white jeans and his white crowning glory--and nothing else.

Tim is a sphinx, isn't he? A chimera. And the gay secret agent thing is so right on.

Ah, Tim.


----------



## Jes (Aug 1, 2008)

All I know is that thinking of a gay fashion designer surrounded by Mormons in SLC gives me the serious heebie jeebies. Hell, even *I* want to kill someone. Or watch Big Love 'til my eyes bleed (when is that shit coming back, btw? It's a summer show, what happened? Anyone? Look it up for me on the google! Then post). Maybe his unabomber hoodie is the new special secret underpants. Under the banner of heaven, indeed.

and, no, i can't see him doing the circuit parties...he might turn a little too Andrew Cunanan. eek.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 1, 2008)

CrankySpice said:


> I cannot believe that no one else thought that Keith's "creation" was his sorry-ass attempt to copy Suede's multi-strip dress. As soon as he started cutting itty bitty pieces of fabric, I thought....wow....so....if it worked for him, it'll work for you? Dunna think so, friend, dunna think so.
> 
> I.don't.like.him.



Cranky, what did Keith's tissue square dress have to do with Suede's crazy stripped creation? I don't see it. I'm sorry, but those two dresses were miles apart in vision. 

You're allowed not to like my man Keith, of course. But what do you have against him? Is it just your gut feeling? In that case, I would ask that you separate your visceral reaction to the man from your judgment of his talent. I grant you, so far he hasn't pulled out all the stops by any means. But I have full faith that my little psycho is going to turn it up to 11 in the coming weeks.

And is it too early to predict a winner? Because I'm getting a gut feeling.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 1, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Because I'm getting a gut feeling.



You mean like the kind you get after eating bad Mexican food?


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 1, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> And is it too early to predict a winner? Because I'm getting a gut feeling.





DumbAssBunny said:


> You mean like the kind you get after eating bad Mexican food?



Or like the kind you get when when you turn the corner in a dark alley only to be confronted by a freaky hoodie-wearing guy who's slashing at you with a gleaming pair of pinking shears?

Btw, Fascinita, I totally love your new sig. So so good.

Also, has anyone else noticed that our man Keith has camped out in the workroom right in front of the emergency exit? You know, that door with the huge sign on it that says, "DO NOT BLOCK"?


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 1, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> You mean like the kind you get after eating bad Mexican food?



Well, I was thinking more like the feeling one gets in the gut when Keith lunges at one's midsection with his pinking shears. 

:happy:


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 1, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Or like the kind you get when when you turn the corner in a dark alley only to be confronted by a freaky hoodie-wearing guy who's slashing at you with a gleaming pair of pinking shears?



Ash, I swear! We must be drinking from the same Coke can. How can we both have had exactly the same thought about Keith?! Well, you saw him in an alley, and I think I saw him lurking in a closet in Salt Lake City. (Except, he's out, right? Oh, well.... he is after Project Runway!)



> Btw, Fascinita, I totally love your new sig. So so good.



You noticed :batting:



> Also, has anyone else noticed that our man Keith has camped out in the workroom right in front of the emergency exit? You know, that door with the huge sign on it that says, "DO NOT BLOCK"?



No. But perhaps he's already piled some corpses in the trash dumpsters outside the fire door, and he's trying to prevent people from finding them out.


----------



## Jes (Aug 2, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> And is it too early to predict a winner? Because I'm getting a gut feeling.



uh, i kind of think your gut feeling is just you, touching your dirty, dirty lady parts. I think you might need to separate your visceral reaction from your pants. 

Or something like that. It's late and I've had one hell of a long day.


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 2, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Cranky, what did Keith's tissue square dress have to do with Suede's crazy stripped creation? I don't see it. I'm sorry, but those two dresses were miles apart in vision.
> 
> You're allowed not to like my man Keith, of course. But what do you have against him? Is it just your gut feeling? In that case, I would ask that you separate your visceral reaction to the man from your judgment of his talent. I grant you, so far he hasn't pulled out all the stops by any means. But I have full faith that my little psycho is going to turn it up to 11 in the coming weeks.
> 
> And is it too early to predict a winner? Because I'm getting a gut feeling.



I dunno, I suppose it was the cutting up the fabric into teeny bits and putting it back together to make a dress right after the dress that did the same thing won? 

It wasn't the design that was the same, it was the idea. 

And (no offense to younger members here), Keith being young, he's still in the imitation phase of his designing IMO--some young 'uns have extraordinary vision from the get-go, like Chris of last season, but most are still finding their way.

Having said that, I will say that some older designers get stuck in a rut, like if-she's-43-I'm-19-Stella, with her "Wanna be Strippers Out for a Night on the Town" style.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 2, 2008)

This is how much I love Tim Gunn.

Just so I can keep my breeder card...I fantasize that I am a Salvadorian fag hag living in Port Arthur, TX. named Honey Moutarde. Honey works as a call center rep for a leading sponge manufacturer and secretly dreams of switching bodies with the real me hoping that I would turn gay so that she (thru the newly gay me) can have a very small, yet remotely possible chance to have an affair with Tim Gunn's neck ties. 
(While neck ties are not specifically gay, they are curious which gives Honey that ray of hope that "makes it work" in her mind) 
She believes that the ties are within reach while Tim stands aloof, yet at a gay arms length away from Honey/gay me. Just to be close to something that is close to Tim Gunn is all the motivation she needs to save for that Greyhound trip to the Manzana Grande.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 2, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Just so I can keep my breeder card...



You do realize that there is such a thing as being bisexual, right? Bisexuals have the best of all worlds... But I'm not sure you can keep your breeder card, if that's the way you want to go. Cuz actually, bisexuals are even less popular than gays. Still, you get to be a "dirty bisexual" and pose as the ultimate rebel and (best of all) do Tim AND do Heidi. (Though of course, much of this depends on how good you are at seduction... and I imagine you'd have to be the world champ at it to lure Heidi away from Seal.)



> so that she (thru the newly gay me) can have a very small, yet remotely possible chance to have an affair with Tim Gunn's neck ties.



Boy is she repressed, Honey Mostaza. An affair with a neck tie? I think she should give herself permission to go whole hog and fantasize boinking the man himself. She can dream of what delights, what surprises wait for her underneath all that bespoke clothing--his gay secret agent physique lithe, even in middle age, a little wiry, the muscles long and defined and lean, rather than bulging... and speaking of bulges, Honey Mostaza dreams of asking Tim, "Is that a bolt of silk dupionni in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?"


----------



## Jes (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't know...I think Honey has a point here, Fasc. This place, this webboard of ours is a distinctly fetish-y place. An obsession with Tim's neckties makes a lot of sense here, given the context. 

I remember years ago, in my Medieval Italian Lit/Petrarch course, my professor talked about the fetish-y aspects of Catholicism and the body and blood of christ thing. And as a catholic, I'd never quite thought of it that way, but no wonder protestants thought catholics ripped the baby Jesus apart on the alter and ate him with spoons...it IS very weird, very 'take, eat, here is my body, take, drink, here is my blood.' 

And he likened that to a foot fetish, saying: take, smell, this is my shoe.

And I will never forget that. It's absurd and sublime at the same time, isn't it? It kind of goes along with your/our discussions of the body and the grotesque as they relate to sexual and social desire, no?

Anyway, I'm way off the point now, but I think Honey (and Vardon G.) have a point. And Vardon, your fantasy (strictly heterosexual, for sure) makes me think of Being John Malkovich. When Catherine Keener's character is very into Lotte, but only when she's being John? And she just says that straight out? Very similar.

Finally, you know when I most wish I were bisexual? When I'm watching Law and Order, SVU. Meeeooooow.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 2, 2008)

I actually felt a little quiver when Tim showed up at their doors wearing street clothes. I felt like I had stuck around long enough in his world to be able to see him in a "less dressed" way. And that just shivered me timbers.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 2, 2008)

Jes said:


> I don't know...I think Honey has a point here, Fasc. This place, this webboard of ours is a distinctly fetish-y place. An obsession with Tim's neckties makes a lot of sense here, given the context.



You know, of course you're right about this. So right. It's a fetish-r-us here at Dims, and if we can't fantasize about Salvadorian sponge reps fetishizing Tim's ties all Being John Malkovich and pomo-and-crap, I don't know what we _can_ do.

And this might be a good time to confess that I have a teeny toe fetish. I'm not the kind what dreams of tasting them. Eeeeeewwwww. Oh, God no! Freaky. (Sorry, toe tasters.... just not my thing.)

But I confess that I am always checking out people's toes. And I even fancy that I can tell something about character from the shape of toes. It's mad, I know.

And anyway, back to you, VG... Honey Moutarde, _is_ a great name for a fag hag.



> I remember years ago, in my Medieval Italian Lit/Petrarch course, my professor talked about the fetish-y aspects of Catholicism and the body and blood of christ thing. And as a catholic, I'd never quite thought of it that way, but no wonder protestants thought catholics ripped the baby Jesus apart on the alter and ate him with spoons...it IS very weird, very 'take, eat, here is my body, take, drink, here is my blood.'
> 
> And he likened that to a foot fetish, saying: take, smell, this is my shoe.
> 
> And I will never forget that. It's absurd and sublime at the same time, isn't it?



I know! It totally is of the sublime. And that's the crazy thing that Protestantism doesn't get about Catholicism--that religion has to touch on the sublime. If it's too utilitarian-mundane, it loses something. The Dyonisian has to be in there somewhere... 

Anyway, that's a convo for another day.

Jes,

My lady parts are clean. So clean they sparkle. They glint in the sun.


----------



## Jes (Aug 2, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Jes,
> 
> My lady parts are clean. So clean they sparkle. They glint in the sun.



Yes, but do they have that new car smell?

and your toe thing is very 19th century. I wonder what you'll think of mine. I find them subtly adorable and painted with a fantastic deep raspberry red polish right now.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 2, 2008)

Jes said:


> Yes, but do they have that new car smell?



Fabreeze.



> and your toe thing is very 19th century. I wonder what you'll think of mine. I find them subtly adorable and painted with a fantastic deep raspberry red polish right now.



I don't know. Yours sound pretty wonderful. We'll have to see.

The thing about toes is that they're honest. One can study them without being studied back. And I don't know if I can say it better than that. But I don't want to give away _all_ my secrets. 

DAB,

You put that very nicely... the thing about having stuck around long enough to get to see Tim in less invulnerable attire.

Why do we love Tim so? So universally, too? Everyone loves him. Everyone. Why's that? Someone explain it.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 2, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> DAB,
> 
> You put that very nicely... the thing about having stuck around long enough to get to see Tim in less invulnerable attire.
> 
> Why do we love Tim so? So universally, too? Everyone loves him. Everyone. Why's that? Someone explain it.




Thanks Fasc! And as far as Tim being universally lovable, I totally second that. Hubby usually "barely tolerates" my enjoyment of reality tv. But when I said the other night, "I don't care what anyone says, I freakin' love Tim Gunn", hubby shocked me by saying, "you know what, he really seems like one of those really nice people that everyone likes. And you know what, he is the coolest gay guy on tv." So, that is something, if he even notices it. He just seems so respectful and smart. I HEART Tim Gunn!


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 2, 2008)

Project Runway could survive without Michael Kors. Or Nina Garcia. Or maybe even Heidi herself.

But, IMO, it could not ... absolutely could *not* ... survive without Tim Gunn.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 2, 2008)

There's just so much in this shot to comment on:









His position in front of the emergency door. And please notice the fire alarm pull thingy on the wall. He could pull the alarm, block the door and the bodies would just pile up in front of him.

Plus, it looks like he's dancing with his dress form. Another question would then be: who's leading?


----------



## Jes (Aug 2, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Why do we love Tim so? So universally, too? Everyone loves him. Everyone. Why's that? Someone explain it.



Tim, like love itself, is implacable.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 2, 2008)

Jes said:


> Tim, like love itself, is implacable.


 
_You_'re up late, Boo Boo Kitty.


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 2, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> You do realize that there is such a thing as being bisexual, right? *Bisexuals have the best of all worlds...* But I'm not sure you can keep your breeder card, if that's the way you want to go. Cuz actually, bisexuals are even less popular than gays. Still, you get to be a "dirty bisexual" and pose as the ultimate rebel and (best of all) do Tim AND do Heidi. (Though of course, much of this depends on how good you are at seduction... and I imagine you'd have to be the world champ at it to lure Heidi away from Seal.)



Just as I always thought, bisexuals are just geedy!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 2, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> Just as I always thought, bisexuals are just geedy!!!



Greedy _and_ dirty. Oh, so dirty.

What are _you_ doing up so late, SmushSmush?

Come to think of it, I'm feeling pretty sleepy myself.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ivy said:


> okay, so how have we not discussed the most hilarious moment in project runway history with the whole tim gunn "holla atcha boy" moment?
> 
> it is definitely my new voicemail message.



Hahaha, I know. That was freaking hilarious.

I FINALLY GOT CAUGHT UP ON PROJECT RUNWAY! I watched all three episodes today. Holy shit I love this show. :]

Edit: Did I miss a convo about bisexual-ism? Darn.


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 2, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Greedy _and_ dirty. Oh, so dirty.
> 
> What are _you_ doing up so late, SmushSmush?
> 
> Come to think of it, I'm feeling pretty sleepy myself.



I'm trying to ignore my kitty, who rushed me when I came home and ran outside. (She's not allowed out)!!! Now she is trying to make up with me, but I am still mad!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 3, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> I'm trying to ignore my kitty, who rushed me when I came home and ran outside. (She's not allowed out)!!! Now she is trying to make up with me, but I am still mad!



Such a bad kitty! Mine does the same thing all the time. She waits by the door and runs out to chase lizards. Sometime she'll go stand by the door and when I pass by on my way to the kitchen she'll stand up on two legs, knowing I can't resist her when she does that. She's still not allowed out, but she sure knows how to try!

Well, don't be too mad at her


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 3, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Such a bad kitty! Mine does the same thing all the time. She waits by the door and runs out to chase lizards. Sometime she'll go stand by the door and when I pass by on my way to the kitchen she'll stand up on two legs, knowing I can't resist her when she does that. She's still not allowed out, but she sure knows how to try!
> 
> Well, don't be too mad at her



I won't be, I'm caving already! It's almost cuddling time. :smitten:


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2008)

I have been more tired the last 2 weeks or so than I have been in...recent memory. I can't remember another time I've been this exhausted. It's starting to have real physical side effects...chronic ones. Plus, I had screwy medical tests last Wednesday and I think I'm finally over the consequences of those, but I don't think so for sure. So I should NOT be up.

I also watched part of all 3 eps the other day and you know what I saw that really disappointed me? Michael Kors. Remember how, every now and then, he'd say: it's the right dress on the right girl: and how that made sense and seemed like really sharp insight?

Well guess what? Dude says it in every episode of the first 3! It's not some pithy unique declaration, it's his regular schtick! He's like a tired old queen robot. "beep bop right dress boop beep right girl beeeeep" Maybe botox rots your brain.

I wonder what Honey thinks?


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 3, 2008)

Jes said:


> I also watched part of all 3 eps the other day and you know what I saw that really disappointed me? Michael Kors. Remember how, every now and then, he'd say: it's the right dress on the right girl: and how that made sense and seemed like really sharp insight?
> 
> Well guess what? Dude says it in every episode of the first 3! It's not some pithy unique declaration, it's his regular schtick! He's like a tired old queen robot. "beep bop right dress boop beep right girl beeeeep" Maybe botox rots your brain.



Yes!! I noticed that yesterday when I had PR on for "background noise." Tim Gunn can say "Make it work!" 5 times an episode and it's okay. But the "right dress, right girl" thing is not okay.

I wouldn't be surprised about the botox. Maybe some of his injections went a little too deep.




Jes said:


> I have been more tired the last 2 weeks or so than I have been in...recent memory. I can't remember another time I've been this exhausted. It's starting to have real physical side effects...chronic ones. Plus, I had screwy medical tests last Wednesday and I think I'm finally over the consequences of those, but I don't think so for sure. So I should NOT be up.



Aww, I'm sorry.  I hope you can rest up today and feel much better soon.


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks, ash. Today was my Suck it! day. 

I was supposed to clean the kitchen. Suck it!
I was supposed to go to the gym. Suck it!
I was supposed to do grocery shopping. Suck it!
I was supposed to cook. Suck it!

Instead, I passed the morning on my balcony with my novel (from 1919, no less) and a banana peach smoothie, and the entire afternoon at the pool soaking in the sun in my falling-apart awful skimpy bathing suit and doing handstands in the pool like an idiot.

Everyone needs a Suck It! day. I sort of had 2 in a row, but I'm telling you people, I have really worked myself ragged. 

Anyway, damn you to hell swimsuit makers! I know what I want and I can't find it, and damn you to hell Michael Kors b/c I can't buy your bottom-only tankini part to match the top I'm wanting to buy from someone else (it has a bottom, but it's a skirt and I don't want to cover up that much. I'm happy with a regular bottom--i've got a great ass. I shouldn't hide my light under a bushel).


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2008)

ps: I was supposed to finish an assignment for my Gemological Institute of America Colored Stones course .... SUUUUUCK IT!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 3, 2008)

Project Runway: SUCK IT!

My new favorite show is Mad Men.

The repression bubbleth over in the world of that show. I only wish they showed even more of it. Tired of all the Oprah 'touchy-feely' goodness all over TV these days!


----------



## Jes (Aug 4, 2008)

i'll tell you what my favorite conservative nutball said about that show and the jews. 

www.cuckoo.com


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 4, 2008)

Jes said:


> i'll tell you what my favorite conservative nutball said about that show and the jews.
> 
> www.cuckoo.com



Hmmm... Are you sure that's the link? It leads to a flight-tracking analysis thingie.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 4, 2008)

I know, I know. I haven't formally made application to Jes to make a post to this thread. I just lurk occasionally and furtively, wary of the armed guards and the hounds. 

But I step into the glare of the searchlight in the yard because Fascinita asked why Tim Gunn is universally loved. I normally reply via rep, but have repped her too much to allow, and I'm filled to bursting with the secret in my mind's eye:

Tim Gunn is Santa Claus. I know, he's lean, and his voice is more clarinet than bassoon. But look at the twinkle, the kindly gleam that bespeaks of great depth. PR is easy for him, because he has history with elves in a workshop. "Make it work" is only missing the pixie dust for assurance; it's a benediction.

There, now I've let my crazy come out to play. I'll have a hell of a time getting it to come in and wash its hands for supper.


----------



## Jes (Aug 4, 2008)

QT, I like your work, and would consider hearing more from you. Give me today to contact your references and I'll get back to you. 

Keep in mind that not having a definite response doesn't mean you shouldn't be reading and preparing and viewing, of course. 




Fasc, I can't tell if you're joking with your question or not. If not, I'll let smushy explain.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 4, 2008)

Jes said:


> Fasc, I can't tell if you're joking with your question or not. If not, I'll let smushy explain.



I'm dead serious. I'm trying to put it together. Flight-tracking... Mad Men.... WWII. The Chosen People.

I got nothing.

On the other hand, I have some thoughts about Keith--about Keith's last design, to be specific.

I was standing at the bus stop today and--I do some of my best thinking at the bus stop--I think I came up with a fix for Keith's "toilet paper in a windstorm" dress.

The thing is, I too see his vision now, I think. I think he was going for that "newspaper blowing in the wind" look. Very conceptual, very pomo, very much a comment on our media-saturated age. Am I right? And, as Queen Jes and others suggested, it was the execution that fell short.

But what if he'd thrown in some contrasting bits of "newspaper" in another color... to suggest chaos and randomness, but in a controlled, designed way? So that the expanse of white bits might've been broken up with some squares in red, or in black even. And what if he'd cut the bits not so uniformly, but in different sizes, and place the different sizes so as to sculpt the dress in an interesting, feminine shape? Smaller bits at the boobs, larger pieces of "newspaper" on the lower half. This way, the thing might've had more definition, and looked like a dress, and not just a concept gone wrong.

Ashlynne. Would you be able to text that suggestion to Keith, do you think? And send him my love. And tell him I'm his number one fan. And tell him I'll never let him go. Thanks :happy:


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 4, 2008)

Jes said:


> I wonder what Honey thinks?



Honey thinks that the threat of having her call center job outsourced to Calcutta sucks the balls she wishes she had.








Honey doesn't mind Michael Kors, but her favorite is Michael Corona-lite whose motto is "Even if the wrong dress hits the right floor of the "wrong" girl-it's muy ALLRIGHT!"


----------



## Jes (Aug 4, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> But what if he'd thrown in some contrasting bits of "newspaper" in another color... to suggest chaos and randomness, but in a controlled, designed way? So that the expanse of white bits might've been broken up with some squares in red, or in black even. And what if he'd cut the bits not so uniformly, but in different sizes, and place the different sizes so as to sculpt the dress in an interesting, feminine shape? Smaller bits at the boobs, larger pieces of "newspaper" on the lower half. This way, the thing might've had more definition, and looked like a dress, and not just a concept gone wrong.
> 
> :



I feel like different shapes would've been a hot mess. Especially a black dress with a ruffle of those papers or something. That would be too literal and just a black dress and Nina would've told us we bored her. And then she would have drunk the blood of virgins from the town below. Think about Michael's coffee filter dress. If he could've stuck with that model but made it work, I think he might have had something. But I also think they don't like him and he could do good work and perhaps not be seen, which is a mistake, b/c one of them (MKors) is going to end up with a horse head in his bed. A gay horse head.

RE: santa. That is pure brilliance and I love it. Yes. I think that's exactly right.

Somewhat related, did any of y'all ever read that porn story about a chick who bangs a fat santa? (and I don't mean Bad Santa, which I loved).


----------



## Jes (Aug 4, 2008)

Honey is incorrigible. 

And horny. Horny Honey.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 4, 2008)

Jes said:


> Honey is incorrigible.
> 
> And horny. Horny Honey.



I think Honey's a hoochie.

Holla atcha Honey!


----------



## Jes (Aug 5, 2008)

ok, i'm going to take a brief fashion break to let my ugly come out, as they say. I'm going to bitch and vent. 

I'm the Travel & Tourism area chair for this conference and I wrote to
tell everyone: congrats, you're accepted! And then I asked them: Before
I assemble panels, are there any of you who cannot present on a certain
day b/c of scheduling needs?

I thought that was a very kind and genteel thing to do. I mean after
all, the conference goes from Th night to Sunday, and you need to
realize you'll be busy for those days and carve it out of your schedule.

So I hear from 2 people and I do my best to hook that up for them
(especially the dude coming from the UAEmirates).

And then this morning, when I've turned everything in, I get a message
from someone speaking the first day: Oh, hi, I have a question, I just
noticed that the Amtrak schedule can only get me to the conference 
Friday night, so can I speak on Saturday please? I have class on 
Thursdays!

Well look, numbnuts, did you not get the message where I asked you about
your schedule? More to the point--if YOU hadn't thought of it, I had. 
And when I asked that question, THAT was the time for you to put your 
finger to your temple and ask yourself: Gee, how will I get there? I'd
better check both my class schedule AND the train/plane schedule!
Because it's not like the rest of us don't have work/school,but when you
sign on for a conference, it supercedes your other shit for those 3
days. I can tell she just now looked at the train schedule, which I did 
back in...April?

Anyway, I wrote her back and I just flat-out said: I already turned my
panels into the director, I don't make the decision on which panel comes
first, I did my best to accomodate those people from whom I heard back 
and did you not get the message in which I asked about scheduling 
preferences? I understand mistakes, but not when I put that shit right 
out there in a message. How does that not jog your memory or make you
think: Gee, DO i have any scheduling problems? Am I free for the whole
conference? Her class schedule is the same, the Amtrak schedule is the same, and the conference schedule is the same.


----------



## Jes (Aug 5, 2008)

grrr. I'm still melodramatically annoyed, and I want Honey to snuggle me to her bosom...his...bosom? Someone's bosom, tranny or not, I don't care.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 5, 2008)

Jes said:


> ok, i'm going to take a brief fashion break to let my ugly come out, as they say. I'm going to bitch and vent.



Okay, that is just plain freakin' aggravating. Not to mention rude (on the other party's part, of course).


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 5, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Ashlynne. Would you be able to text that suggestion to Keith, do you think? And send him my love. And tell him I'm his number one fan. And tell him I'll never let him go. Thanks :happy:



Done did it. His reply:


> Please tell Fascinita to meet me just outside the emergency exit. I'd like to show her the new "notions" that I picked up at Mood.


----------



## Jes (Aug 5, 2008)

And by 'notions,' he means: duct tape and a sickle.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 5, 2008)

Jes said:


> grrr. I'm still melodramatically annoyed, and I want Honey to snuggle me to her bosom...his...bosom? Someone's bosom, tranny or not, I don't care.



Honey is NOT a transexual nor a transvestite. She is a fag hag. (Which comes from the Scottish phrase "Faggus Haggis" which means "lover of blood engorged sausage")
If that's cool for school with you...snuggle all you want.

I would love to have a bro-mance w/ Sir Gunn just to have him update my wardrobe and to hook me up with Season 3 auf'd maven Laura Bennett. (who has suspiciously never been seen in the same room with Mary Tyler Moore or the Joker at the same time.) 

As for the conference-I have it under good authority that Honey has been putting together a puppet show to tour the shanty towns of south Texas and could step in to fill open time slots at your conference. Her puppets are made from patacones, which comes in handy if she gets hungry after a performance. The name of the show is "Don't Cry For Me Tina Turner"


----------



## Suze (Aug 5, 2008)

Terri, talk to me.

Keith, talk to me.

Emily, talk to me.

Suede, talk to me.

etc..

I love Tim Gunn. :kiss2: 

View attachment 285.gunn.tim.040507.jpg


----------



## Jes (Aug 5, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I love Tim Gunn. :kiss2:



[speaking to the image i can't replicate]

This worries me.


----------



## Suze (Aug 5, 2008)

^
me too.

Jes talks to me.


----------



## Jes (Aug 5, 2008)

Now don't be over silly, people. Of course you can and should post to this thread...but do know that I run a tight ship and that you will be beaten into my gang just like you would into any other. OR you can sleep with everyone in the gang, but I warn you now that I take longer for the sexin' than I do for the beatin', and I've been so busy lately that I think we'll have to stick with beatin'. GIRL GANG!

Now, speaking of that...would it be pat and cliche for me to admit that I am a lover of blood-engorged sausage and that I would like to be snuggled to some? I've begun to realize that Honey brings a certain something out, in me. I will leave what that thing is to your imaginations.

Vard, I can see you with Laura. She seems to be the witty, self-assured type...and tall. The tall type. But how do you feel about being step daddy to like...9 kids. How many kids? 6, right? That's a lotta kids. 

And my conference is in the Honeymoon capital of the world...or the US. Or something. But either way, you should come! How fun would that be?!


----------



## Jes (Aug 5, 2008)

ohmahgah, look what I just found! 

View attachment KEITHposter.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 5, 2008)

Jes said:


> I would like to be snuggled to some? I've begun to realize that Honey brings a certain something out, in me. I will leave what that thing is to your imaginations.



He keeps telling you, honey: Honey doesn't have a sausage!

What does Honey bring out in you? The Ecuadorophile?

I don't blame you. She's Ecuadorable!


----------



## Jes (Aug 5, 2008)

Is it so wrong for me to hope Honey would a. have a sausage and b. share it with me? Is it?

Ok, I suppose it is. Look, I'm a young and simple girl, and I need to be told things twice. And by twice, I mean: like 4 or 5.

thanks!


----------



## Jes (Aug 5, 2008)

i want to take honey on my honeymoon!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey, Jes, did you make that Keith picture for me? lol That's sweet of you. He looks so demented with his pixelated self.

You know, I can't believe your presenter would be so stoopid as to not raise her voice when it mattered.  Dilettantes: the world is filled with them. My kids try to pull this kind of shit all the time, and then they have the nerve to try to suggest that it's somehow my fault. I've started laughing at them right to their faces.


----------



## Jes (Aug 5, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> to not raise her voice when it mattered.  .



I know! and i think you'll agree with me when I tell you that the only answer to that problem is a firm hand! A FIRM HAND.

However, I'm trying to be messier and more open to the universe and to bunkbeds everywhere.

*HOMEWORK:*
Due tomorrow, before the show...Without consulting blogs, zines, boards or balls, who do we think is going home tomorrow?


also, that honey knows the term 'auf'd' makes it quite clear that she (I finally got it) knows more about PR than she let on.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm saying Joe's going to be out. Let's face it, his taste level is a little lacking. But of course, maybe he'll work magic tonight. Either way. He's the logical choice to go next.

Unless it's Miss "Holly Golightly at Salvador Dali."


----------



## Jes (Aug 5, 2008)

You know what my design ethic is? 

Steak and Shake at the OK Corral with a side of mermaid.


I mean honestly, who are these people and what the hell are they on about?


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 5, 2008)

Jes said:


> ohmahgah, look what I just found!



Ha!

HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 5, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Please tell Fascinita to meet me just outside the emergency exit. I'd like to show her the new "notions" that I picked up at Mood.



What time? What time should I plan on meeting him outside the emergency exit? Did you get a time, Ash?

Can one of you gals come over and help me get ready? Oooooh, I'm so nervous I don't know if I'll be able to get my Spanx on! 

Bring your straightenin' iron and your can of good hair spray, y'all! I'm fresh out of Aqua Net and I broke my iron last week when I was trying to use it to press my cream linen trousers.

Gawd, I don't think I'll sleep a wink from now until then!

Thanks, Ash! :wubu:


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 5, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> What time? What time should I plan on meeting him outside the emergency exit? Did you get a time, Ash?



He said to meet him right after the runway show on Wednesday. He wants to "celebrate" his first win with you. (And the duct tape. And the sickle.)


----------



## Jes (Aug 5, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Gawd, I don't think I'll sleep a wink from now until then!
> 
> :


and it's a good thing, too because when Keith is your man, you're gonna wanna sleep with 1 eye open!


----------



## Jes (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm having a lot of trouble with the homework assignment.


----------



## Jes (Aug 6, 2008)

a brief diversion b/c I feeling like sharing what's making me giggle right now:

I grew up with Alexander Solzhenitsyn, sort of. My father was fascinated by him when I was a kid, and had read the whole Gulag, etc. etc. And I remember lots of times when I'd hear about ole Uncle Alex, like when I'd be innocently eating my oatmeal at breakfast and my father would say: Take that bowl of oatmeal. Now imagine it in one of our big garbage cans outside. And then fill that can to the top. That would have to feed 100 men in the Gulag for an entire day. And they'd have to wrap rags around their feet to walk... etc. 

A real ball of laughs, in other words.

So when I heard that Solzhenitsyn had died earlier this week, I had to hang my head in sadness for a minute. But then that sadness turned to inappropriate giggles when I came across this entry in the Chase Me Ladies blog. 

N.B.: I don't actually agree with this assessment of AS, but it sure did make me laugh!

------
Champion bore Alexander Solzhenitsyn has died.

They made us read his Day In The Life Of Ivan Denisovich when I was at school. It’s about some gloomy Russian guy in a labour camp in Siberia, who goes on and on about a spoon he hid in his boot. That’s pretty much all that happens. Our English teacher asked what the spoon represented and the class dunderhead said it symbolised the lack of cutlery under Stalin.

I take the point that the Arctic labour camps of the Soviet Union can’t have been many laughs, but what did he expect? Then he showed up in England and went around with a solemn disapproving face, moaning on about how we had a free press, but all they printed was drivel, and everyone said, yeah, good point, we’d never noticed.

Miserable bloody Russian. Everyone was glad to see the back of him.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 6, 2008)

Jes said:


> *HOMEWORK:*
> Due tomorrow, before the show...Without consulting blogs, zines, boards or balls, who do we think is going home tomorrow?



My first choice would be that Michael Kors, with his snooty 'tude and totally tired out "right girl/right dress" line. But since I know that isn't going to happen ...

My guess for this week, unless girlfriend _really_ turns things around, is Jennifer. I thought her dress last week was awful ... not quite as hideous as Emily's, but bad just the same. I mean look at it ...





It made her model look pregnant. (Not that there's anything wrong with being pregnant, of course ... but when you're not and the dress makes you look like you are, then there's some sort of construction issue going on.)  Plus, the trim on the sleeves is sort of "ewww."

_(Ohhhh, my first comment brought back a memory. Remember when Santino hinted that the "average woman" may not have ever heard of Michael Kors ... and the totally aghast expression Mikey had when the comment was made? Hahaha! But it's true. I'd never heard of him before I started watching PR. Or if I had heard of him, he wasn't memorable.)_


----------



## Jes (Aug 6, 2008)

I had definitely heard of Michael Kors, but I think it's fanTAStic that Santino said that. Hahaha. Way to bite the hand that feeds, Santino!

Now, when I handed out my homework assignment, the name that popped into my head was Terri. But do I think she's leaving? No! So why did that name pop into my head? No clue. But I can't think of anyone else, and so that's my answer even though I don't agree with myself (!).

Special treat tonight: we're going to have an after party. We'll be listening to the Ethel Merman disco album (called: Ethel Merman Disco Album) and eating vietnamese vegetable and spring rolls (no shrimp for me, thanks). I'm ordering in. Bring a drink and some lotion, ladies!

http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx/music/pid/5551680/a/Ethel+Merman+Disco+Album.htm


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 6, 2008)

Jes said:


> I had definitely heard of Michael Kors, but I think it's fanTAStic that Santino said that. Hahaha. Way to bite the hand that feeds, Santino!



Well, you know, I just don't travel in circles where it's the norm to wear something designed by Michael Kors. Plus, I've been shopping at Lane Bryant (and similar places) since I was about 14. He's never designed anything for LB, has he?

Just as I thought. He's hatin' on the fat girls. Yet another reason I think he should be auf'd tonight.


----------



## Suze (Aug 6, 2008)

edit:
i just realized that gif i posted was highly annoying, so i take this post back!


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 6, 2008)

Homework:

I think it MUST be Jennifer. Jennifer is a grainy, pale copy of Leanne. 
Wait:
Jennifer is to Leanne what Etch-a-Sketch is to the Mona Lisa.

We can't have *two* drab mousy little waifs, right? I can barely keep them straight, what was casting thinking? And only one of them can actually design.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 6, 2008)

Jes said:


> a brief diversion b/c I feeling like sharing what's making me giggle right now:
> 
> I grew up with Alexander Solzhenitsyn, sort of. My father was fascinated by him when I was a kid, and had read the whole Gulag, etc. etc. And I remember lots of times when I'd hear about ole Uncle Alex, like when I'd be innocently eating my oatmeal at breakfast and my father would say: Take that bowl of oatmeal. Now imagine it in one of our big garbage cans outside. And then fill that can to the top. That would have to feed 100 men in the Gulag for an entire day. And they'd have to wrap rags around their feet to walk... etc.
> 
> A real ball of laughs, in other words.



Do you mind if I laugh at your story? It's so cute in a "crazy dad" kind of way. Of course I know stuff like this is no laughing matter... Crazy dads only look funny from the outside. I'm thinking of my own, maybe not so much yours... Mine used to have us take turns telling the story of the pilgrims and the indians before we ate every Thanksgiving. It's funny now, but wasn't oatmealey then.



> Our English teacher asked what the spoon represented and the class dunderhead said it symbolised the lack of cutlery under Stalin.



This is priceless.

I do remember being asked to think about the damned spoon, as it happens. We read DLID right before we read Animal Farm. Our teacher hated communists.



> Miserable bloody Russian. Everyone was glad to see the back of him.



I hope to get an opportunity to use "Always glad to see the back of you" as an insult. This is a good one.

RIP AS

---

PS - After a long stressful day at work, complete with people acting totally bored with my presence and taking everything I do for granted, I come home ready for a nap and a quick shower, followed by a long session of nookie with my favorite gay designer late into the night.

How far gone am I at this point? 

Love you, Keith!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 6, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Just as I thought. He's hatin' on the fat girls. Yet another reason I think he should be auf'd tonight.



Ooooh, Ashlynne. No. He has a plus-sized line with some pretty nice pieces. Some of his stuff can look resort-y--apparently he took a cue from Ulli. But he's actually got some nice, upscaly-looking but not terribly expensive stuff for mid-size girls. Sadly, I do think he stops at 24W. Still... he's doing *something* for the fatties.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 6, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Ooooh, Ashlynne. No. He has a plus-sized line with some pretty nice pieces. Some of his stuff can look resort-y--apparently he took a cue from Ulli. But he's actually got some nice, upscaly-looking but not terribly expensive stuff for mid-size girls. Sadly, I do think he stops at 24W. Still... he's doing *something* for the fatties.



I don't even consider 24W truly fat. Pleasingly plump, yes ... fat, no.

I could probably fit my thigh into the waist of a 24W.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 6, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I don't even consider 24W truly fat. Pleasingly plump, yes ... fat, no.
> 
> I could probably fit my thigh into the waist of a 24W.



It's all relative, isn't it? And then again, I think only we can define fat for ourselves, each of us.

I'm a 20w or 22w, depending, and I'm pretty sure many people consider me uber-fat. 

And I do think of myself as fat, too.

And Keith has told me he thinks I'm fat and fabulous.


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 6, 2008)

Homework:

I'm feeling that someone black will be eliminated tonight. Either Korto or Jerrell. It's just a feeling. That is all.


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 6, 2008)

Fasc, I love your love for Keith, but I am sore afraid for you!


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 6, 2008)

Ashlynne, if I haven't said so before, I will say it now: You are hilarious!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 6, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> Homework:
> 
> I'm feeling that someone black will be eliminated tonight. Either Korto or Jerrell. It's just a feeling. That is all.



Much as I hate to admit it, I'm afraid this might be only too typical. The black guy always dies first in the horror movie, right?

On the other hand, I can't see Korto or Terri being eliminated. They're too talented. Jerrell is iffy... He's been OK, but not one of my faves, I must say. Certainly, judging from the designs so far, I think Joe is a far tackier designer than Jerrell.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 6, 2008)

OK, I'm officially changing my answer.

I'm going out on a limb and saying that Stella will go home.

Sure, she looks like Cher. But I think the producers at this point are watchful of being too predictable. We all know Stella's not going to Bryant Park, so why not send her home now, when it's totally unexpected and the move will draw gasps of surprise?

That's my final answer.

Plus, she's stuck in a rut, right?

Smushy, how's your bad girl kitty cat doing?


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 6, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Much as I hate to admit it, I'm afraid this might be only too typical. The black guy always dies first in the horror movie, right?
> 
> On the other hand, I can't see Korto or Terri being eliminated. They're too talented. Jerrell is iffy... He's been OK, but not one of my faves, I must say. Certainly, judging from the designs so far, I think Joe is a far tackier designer than Jerrell.



Oh I love Korto, I just feel a disturbance in the Force. Either that or it was the cold pork chop I had for dinner.


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 6, 2008)

My running commentary...

I didn't notice last week but in the "Last week on PR..." I noticed how splotchy "Timiliscious"'s T-zone was! He was having a BAD makeup day! Ouch!

OMG!! Stella has an actual 'hairdo"!! Well, in the little confessional thing...

Blayne's hoodies have GOT to go... I'd like Suede to put Suede;s stupid Suedename into Blaynes hoodie and toss them into the incinerator!

LOL - You're using black?... what ELSE would Stella use!!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 6, 2008)

It's tanlicious!

(It's not like leatha.)


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh No! They're doing the background thing on Korto - that usually means "you are out!". 

Does anyone else think that Blayne looks like a younger blonder Gilligan?

Is there something wrong with my ears? I've not heard a "liscious" yet and it's 9:30!! Woo hoo! Holla at ya boy!

Ok - I'm done with Joe at this point - wah wah wah... nobody likes a crybaby, Joe!

I'm done with Kenleys stupid hair flower too! LOL!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 6, 2008)

OMG!

What were they thinking?

Daniel
Jennifer
Jerrell
Kelli Martin (I know she's safe, but, damn! too much like a ladies' lunch suit)
Kenley (Yuck! Where the Olympics in that?)

Horrible. Just horrible.

Liked: Keith's, Joe's, Blayne's, Korto's, and most of all Terri's. 

Wow, can Terri whip it out!


hahaahah I'm dying here with Michael Kors and the meshugenah thing.


----------



## Jes (Aug 6, 2008)

*yech*

i'm trying to get my mind in the game (as it were). Tonight, on the walk home to watch the show, horrible people yelled horrible things at me on the street. And, you know, you have to wonder...how old will I have to be before strangers stop hurling insults at me? I always thought it was... a kind of playground thing. BUt I haven't been around a playground since I was a kid--so roughly about the start of America's involvement in WWI.

*sigh*

ANYWAY, some of tonight's looks were so ridiculous.


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 6, 2008)

Jes said:


> *yech*
> 
> i'm trying to get my mind in the game (as it were). Tonight, on the walk home to watch the show, horrible people yelled horrible things at me on the street. And, you know, you have to wonder...how old will I have to be before strangers stop hurling insults at me? I always thought it was... a kind of playground thing. BUt I haven't been around a playground since I was a kid--so roughly about the start of America's involvement in WWI.
> 
> ...



Cheez and rice, Boo!!! I hate that happened to you!!! I'm up doing laundry if you want to call.
**********************************************
And I guess it was the cold pork chop, serves me right! But I was close with Jerrell. That thing was hideous!


----------



## Jes (Aug 6, 2008)

I actually really liked Blayne's too. Now, that might be b/c we've seen it before--ON the track for opening ceremonies, but still, I liked it. For a 23 year who is too high to know what the olympics are, he was a fast study.


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 6, 2008)

You know I almost passed out when Blayne said, "Sgt. Pepper, I don't know what that is". Tim would've had to catch me if I was there!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 6, 2008)

Jes said:


> *yech*
> 
> i'm trying to get my mind in the game (as it were). Tonight, on the walk home to watch the show, horrible people yelled horrible things at me on the street. And, you know, you have to wonder...how old will I have to be before strangers stop hurling insults at me? I always thought it was... a kind of playground thing. BUt I haven't been around a playground since I was a kid--so roughly about the start of America's involvement in WWI.
> 
> ...




Listen, JayJay...

It may never end. If the world were not an eternal playground with BS rules, people like (short-fingered vulgarian) Donald Trump wouldn't count for nothin'. And yet...

But that doesn't mean that those that choose meanness aren't fucked. They're going to hell! (That's what I'd say if I believed in hell.)

You can't let BS like this even make you miss a step in your stride. Snap your fingers and raise an eyebrow and roll your eyes at them.

Having said that, I'm sorry to hear that assholes got hold of you tonight. Shake it off! Shake it off.

I'm up late as always, should you need comfort and/or a pep talk.

I will cut them!


----------



## Jes (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks. But I guess the after party is off. I'm feeling very, very sorry for myself for the moment. And anything anyone could say is, of course, correct and true but not, of course, anything I can agree with at this very moment. Capisce? But I'll be fine. Tomorrow is another day. 

What did we think of Terri tonight? Should she have won? I think the losers tonight were just....so bad.... Yellow and white...Hmnn. And the big scary hat...when MiKor said that he couldn't imagine a strong female athlete wearing that, I had to laugh. On models, everything somehow becomes a bit more wearable. The setting is different, it's a runway and not real life. But yes, think about our volleyball players and swimmers and, oh dear god, GYMNASTS wearing that floppy hat monstrosity. It's the United States of Fugmerica! J. made that outfit too gay for a WOMAN to wear--and that is saying something.


----------



## Jes (Aug 6, 2008)

ps: i am currently available for being snuggled to a bosom, or other part.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh, I am glad that Jennifer did indeed go home. She can take her little Butterick/McCall self and go teach Home Ec 101. "Didn't understand my surrealism," my ass. It was dowdy. *Blayne's* was more surreal than hers, though I can't stand his neon-80s valley girl flashback self in general.


----------



## Jes (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, her whole outfit was bizarre. Getting inspiration from a uniform for a specific event? And not the idea of the opening ceremony team attire? That's very bad, right from the get go. What was on the neckline of that cardigan? She said something about it being the USA emblem or something but it didn't end up looking like that. And to think of real athletes wearing that outfit...bad. I did think that Korto's outfit was sporty. Not sports-related, but sporty. And we all know that if you give MiKor sportswear, he jizzes all over himself (but certainly not all over Nina or Heidi...quite possibly Apollo--but then, who wouldn't?). Remember when the South African made that outfit for Santino? I think that was the only thing the judges liked of hers, or just about.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 7, 2008)

Daniel ... what was he _thinking_?? Or maybe that was the problem. He wasn't thinking.

But yes, I agree with the judges. Jennifer's was just plain wrong, on so many levels. I just can't picture those strong, muscular Olympic athletes wearing her little party dress. I don't know how she could picture it either.

Joe's outfit made sense, was sort of cute (the zipper thing was smart) and was different from what everyone else did, but I thought that both Korto and Terri blew him away and I would have been happy had either of them won. Korto was a good choice.

So nice that the judges have the good taste to agree with me! 

As for the rest of the show ............. oh. my. gosh. I so loved it. Is it my imagination, or did they load the show with more of The Crazy this year than usual? I don't remember laughing so much since Santino did his Tim Gunn impression.

_"Andre ..."_


----------



## Jes (Aug 7, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-S1mBlVHXNM&feature=related

i like to think i have a zany sense of humor and...for some reason, the choice of Tim and Andre going to Red Lobster is unbelievably hysterical, to me. I mean, it makes me cry laughing, you know? I know I'll hear from its fans, but it's just...SO pedestrian a place to go eat. Tim Gunn does not go to Red Lobster. Nor does Andre, certainly not when he's in Manhattan. That they would have a date there, and a lovers' tiff...it's too funny.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 7, 2008)

I predict Jennifer will get auf'd

Honey says the same

Honey's I'monlyhelpingyougetagreencard love child that she named after me says Suede. V. Geena Moutarde is a precocious little imp who loves PR5 and Wonder Pets equally...because of the similarity of the 2 shows.


----------



## Jes (Aug 7, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> I predict Jennifer will get auf'd
> 
> .



boobookitty, now how are you gonna turn in your homework the day AFTER the show airs?! c'mon! Also, you didn't bring a 6-pack to yesterday's after party and I could REALLY have used one.



in other news, i just ordered the cutest pair of red ballet flats. I'm going to wear them with non-red things just to be subversive (and I realize that's not really subversive, but let me have this).


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 7, 2008)

I am stuck on a indian reservation casino outside of Fresno. I am shooting nites and and operating on a few hours of sleep because housekeeping can't/won't read the DO NOT DISTURB sign on my door. Because a reservation is considered a sovereign nation, they decreed that PR will air on Thursdays here because...they can do such things. (I think its because PR normally airs at the same time as reruns of Walker-Texas Ranger and the Chukchansi people don't want to have to choose.)

So technically, I am not late.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 7, 2008)

p.s.-free bosom snuggling this week


----------



## Jes (Aug 7, 2008)

yes, yes, we've ALL been stuck on an indian reservation casino outside of Fresno before, but some of us manage to...

ok. This is your one silver bullet. You all get one. ONE. But you'd better not have been taking a tone with me, Mr. Grip. 

Walker, Texas Ranger. *snicker*


----------



## Jes (Aug 7, 2008)

wait--have I told my Sherman Alexie story here?


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 7, 2008)

OMG!! LMFFAO!!
I forgot how much FUN PR used to be! Please please please - get rid of these flower in the hair bad leather tan hoodie wearing third person name using rock star wanna be people and bring back the likes of Andre and Santino!!

Jes - thank you for the trip down memory lane with that clip.

BTW - I saw Chloe Dau (dow?) hawking her wares on QVC the other night! (I wasn't watching - I was surfing - I swear!)




Jes said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-S1mBlVHXNM&feature=related
> 
> i like to think i have a zany sense of humor and...for some reason, the choice of Tim and Andre going to Red Lobster is unbelievably hysterical, to me. I mean, it makes me cry laughing, you know? I know I'll hear from its fans, but it's just...SO pedestrian a place to go eat. Tim Gunn does not go to Red Lobster. Nor does Andre, certainly not when he's in Manhattan. That they would have a date there, and a lovers' tiff...it's too funny.


----------



## Jes (Aug 8, 2008)

Because I liked Daniel V. so much, I often think he won that season, and not Chloe D. I wonder why he didn't?


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 8, 2008)

Jes said:


> Because I liked Daniel V. so much, I often think he won that season, and not Chloe D. I wonder why he didn't?



I dunno.  I liked him, too. Chloe's stuff was nice, but I liked Daniel's more.

Plus, he's a cutie patootie.


----------



## Jes (Aug 10, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Plus, he's a cutie patootie.



he IS, isn't he? And likeable, I think. Dan Savage, the sex columnist, popped some major wood off of Daniel (and that similar-looking guy on SNL...Andy something).

I honestly wish I knew why I know these things. I suppose it's true that 'somethin' ain't right' about me, like I'm always being told...


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 10, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I dunno.  I liked him, too. Chloe's stuff was nice, but I liked Daniel's more.
> 
> Plus, he's a cutie patootie.



Plus, isn't he Tim Gunn's sperm donor child? I swear those two fabulous mens must be related in some way. 

.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 10, 2008)

Genarose54 said:


> Plus, isn't he Tim Gunn's sperm donor child? I swear those two fabulous mens must be related in some way.
> 
> .



EEeeee! Well, we must be talking about an Immaculate Emission here... Because Tim is too pure for base carnal instincts--even when they are mechanically aroused in the sanctity of a donor clinic.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 10, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> EEeeee! Well, we must be talking about an Immaculate Emission here... Because Tim is too pure for base carnal instincts--even when they are mechanically aroused in the sanctity of a donor clinic.



Oh.

Now you've got me trying to picture certain things in my head and it's just too far out of the scope of the believable.

My brain hurts.

:doh:


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 10, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Oh.
> 
> Now you've got me trying to picture certain things in my head and it's just too far out of the scope of the believable.
> 
> ...



It's Gena's fault! She put the same images in *my* head! It's spinning right now.

Impure! 

God, no.

Ashlynne, I'm watching Kathy Griffin now--missed episode with geeks on Sedgeways, Thursday. Did you catch it? It's got Peggy Fleming and everything. I like Woz, but he's a suck a wonk. 

"37 is the first whatever prime number!"

Pfffft.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 10, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> It's Gena's fault! She put the same images in *my* head! It's spinning right now.
> 
> Impure!
> 
> God, no.



Ok, then I blame Gena! 



Fascinita said:


> Ashlynne, I'm watching Kathy Griffin now--missed episode with geeks on Sedgeways, Thursday. Did you catch it? It's got Peggy Fleming and everything. I like Woz, but he's a suck a wonk.
> 
> "37 is the first whatever prime number!"
> 
> Pfffft.



LOL, yes I saw it! It made my Thursday night. I don't know what I'll do when this season is over.

Woz was on overdrive during this episode. Didn't you want to stuff some fries in his mouth when they were at dinner and he didn't let anyone else get a word in edgewise?? LOL!! And the sad sad sad thing is, I know people like this.


----------



## Jes (Aug 10, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Did you catch it? It's got Peggy Fleming and everything. I like Woz, but he's a suck a wonk.
> 
> "37 is the first whatever prime number!"
> 
> Pfffft.



I'm not going to lie to you: I think the idea of dinner at Bob's Big Boy is actually the PERFECT date in my mind.*

That said, if my BF had a katrillion dollars, I might ALSO like to go out to someplace fancy, or be taken away to a hotel for a night, or whatever. Maybe it's not his favorite thing, but he wasn't dating himself. 

When K said that he was cockblocking himself, I swear to god, I'd been thinking the same thing and burst out laughing. And I thought the one geek (not george) was pretty cute. I find it really fascinating that these guys can't muster any kind of social skills. I understand not being good at it, or being shy, but being a full-grown adult and wanting to date a woman and not getting ANY better at the rudimentary stuff....I don't get it. Honestly. Why can't these guys memorize 2 or 3 questions and let the woman talk about herself? Why must they stare mute and then talk about prime numbers? How is that going to work out? If you don't have a katrillion bucks, I mean. And insanity being the 'keep trying the same thing' jawn, why are they not trying new material? Honestly. Ask a woman what music/movies/books she likes, and then asking her where she got those shoes (or necklace, if you don't want to look like a shoe perv--and I say perv in a christian and a loving way) is going to give you a good 20 minutes of small talk before the burgers arrive at your table.



ETA: If you have never heard Kathy's bit on a drunken Mrs. Shields coming up to her at Brooke's wedding and grabbing her...uh...peach in public...you have not lived.

*not just for the obvious diner fun, but b/c we had one of these on the corner of the Main Street in the town in which I grew up. I remember back to my pre-literate period when I wouldn't have known street signs or restaurant names, but I couldn't mistake the giant big boy named Bob! And we didn't have the money to go out to eat a lot, but I think my mom took me to BBB every now and then by foot or on her bike--she didn't drive when I was very young b/c she was European and had never learned. BBBoy has long since left that town, but I have nice memories of it, way down deep in my brain.


----------



## Jes (Aug 11, 2008)

just checking in, but has anyone explained to me why synchronized diving is a sport yet?

ok, thanks!


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 11, 2008)

I dunno.

Remember that ribbon dancing stuff? Is that still a sport?


----------



## Jes (Aug 11, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I dunno.
> 
> Remember that ribbon dancing stuff? Is that still a sport?



NO! But those are awful memories. And the ball dancing? If you think about it, it was kind of like cat toys on an Olympic scale. Go get the ball! Get it! Get it! Where's the ball? Get it! Grab the string! Good boy!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 11, 2008)

I've been thinking about Joe, and how he is trying to style himself the Wendy Pepper of this season... You know: someone with questionable taste, but willing to paint herself the bad guy so long as it gets her another episode. It's all about exposure, right? And for certain designers, just _being_ on Project Runway is a step up the ladder, you know?

But he's going to have to try a little harder to be a villain. Right now he's just the slightly homophobic, slightly wannabe-alpha-male of the pack. But underneath that, he oozes milquetoast.

Milk! Toast!

Looking forward to Wednesday here.

Is there a homework assignment?


----------



## Jes (Aug 11, 2008)

i don't know if i'm going to say he's a bit homophobic. Being the only straight in a room full of queens isn't for the weak. He's got a point. 

I wonder, as always, about the editors and how much they decide what we see. 

Wendy Pepper, like crack, was whack. I just wanted to say that.


I'm brewing up a storm in my mind about photos and Facebook. Stay tuned for my mean spirited rant!

I'm also feeling like I was a bad girl.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 11, 2008)

Jes said:


> I'm also feeling like I was a bad girl.



Why? It's not so bad to wait around in your negligee for Michael Phelps' next swim on the TV. It's not even that bad to pretend to be making out with Phelps's face on the TV screen as he gives a post-swim interview.

Listen, there's no shame in that. No shame at all.


----------



## Jes (Aug 11, 2008)

I want to make a joke about being wet. But I will refrain; I will refrain.

Did you see the giant american guy though? 6 ft 8 inches or something? DANG.


Homework: If a designer should cry this week (and we need to see eye moistness or someone saying: I'm crying: to qualify) who will it be? The first, I mean. THe gold medalist in tears.

I wanted to ask you to tell me who was going to go batshit crazy first, but it's so hard to determine that, because a good number of them are kooks.


----------



## Jes (Aug 11, 2008)

(I want to add that tall men actually really intimidate me, being the short lady-like flower that I am. I just don't know what to do with all of their...extra stuff. There's like a full foot of extra height there. It's overkill! 5 ft 8 or 10 works very nicely for me. I know you are keeping track at home. Thank you.)


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 11, 2008)

Jes said:


> (I want to add that tall men actually really intimidate me, being the short lady-like flower that I am. I just don't know what to do with all of their...extra stuff. There's like a full foot of extra height there. It's overkill! 5 ft 8 or 10 works very nicely for me. I know you are keeping track at home. Thank you.)



For the most part, tall men are usually very gentle, no need to be intimidated. Also it is good to remind them of the old adage: The bigger they are...


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 12, 2008)

Jes said:


> Wendy Pepper, like crack, was whack. I just wanted to say that.



Cracked pepper? I love it on my whack McSalad!

I liked the Pepster. She had moxey! She had to fight off the ankle biters from the get go and gave most of them the Pepper spray to the face. When a PR5 designer wins 2 challenges and almost makes it to the final runway...then you can start to compare. Bitches!*





*Whenever I get bored at work, I tell the whole crew that everything I say for the whole day will start or end with the word "bitches".


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 12, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> For the most part, tall men are usually very gentle, no need to be intimidated. Also it is good to remind them of the old adage: The bigger they are...



I agree with this. All of it.

Gentle giants, they.

With big, giant feet.

Have y'all noticed how much attention is paid to how big the swimmers' feet are? Ian Thorpe supposedly has size 19, flipper-like feet (I may be exaggerating). Phelps wears a size 14.

PS - Homework: I'm saying there'll be multiple criers: Korto, Kenley, and Suede. Korto cries whenever she loses. Kenley is going to have a smackdown with Daniel, and I predict she will end up in tears. And Suede is this season's Ricky, though a lot less overt: he's the mama's boy with a core of salty tears waiting to burst forth at the right provocation. That provocation this week will come in the form of some kind of bad news. We're ripe for some mini-tragic news, a la Jack having to leave the show. Perhaps Brooke Shields (whom I've met, and who is six foot tall, JES) will bring back some memory of Suede's inavertently--perhaps about his teenage crush on a tragic boy who looked just like Christopher Atkins in _The Blue Lagoon._


----------



## Jes (Aug 12, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> *Whenever I get bored at work, I tell the whole crew that everything I say for the whole day will start or end with the word "bitches".



That's kind of hot.

See you at the debates, bitches!

I didn't have a huge problem with Wendy as the season was going on, actually, now that I think of it. I think in retrospect, seeing how few of the other seasons had enfants terribles (at least in the genuine sabotage way), I realized how odious she was, at times. But I think her way of framing the exercise was different from everyone else's. Much more competitive and cut throat and "i'm not here to make friends," without realizing it wasn't THAT kind of reality show.


----------



## Jes (Aug 12, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Perhaps Brooke Shields (whom I've met, and who is six foot tall, JES) will bring back some memory of Suede's inavertently--perhaps about his teenage crush on a tragic boy who looked just like Christopher Atkins in _The Blue Lagoon._



DId her mom drunkenly grab your peach at a wedding? ...No? Oh. What a delight (James Lipton via Will Ferrell).

The taller they are, the harder they fall (for me?). Or the dumber they are? Which one?


----------



## Jes (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey, everyone, is murder still illegal?


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 12, 2008)

Jes said:


> Hey, everyone, is murder still illegal?



Yes it is, especially if you're in Philadelphia.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 12, 2008)

Jes said:


> Homework: If a designer should cry this week (and we need to see eye moistness or someone saying: I'm crying: to qualify) who will it be? The first, I mean. THe gold medalist in tears.



I think it'll be Leanne.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 12, 2008)

Jes said:


> (I want to add that tall men actually really intimidate me, being the short lady-like flower that I am. I just don't know what to do with all of their...extra stuff. There's like a full foot of extra height there. It's overkill! 5 ft 8 or 10 works very nicely for me. I know you are keeping track at home. Thank you.)



Too big for his bitches? 










Bitches!*


----------



## Jes (Aug 12, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Too big for his bitches?
> 
> You are truly making me laugh today, vardon_bitch.
> 
> ...



You are truly making me laugh today, vardon_bitch.

Fasc, the only way we could make M. Phelps more aero dynamic in the water (er, what's the term for that?) is if we waxed his eyebrows!

He should totally shave his head. How awesome would that be? 'I'm bald because I'm an Olympic champion, bitches!'


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 12, 2008)

Jes said:


> You are truly making me laugh today, vardon_bitch.
> 
> Fasc, the only way we could make M. Phelps more aero dynamic in the water (er, what's the term for that?) is if we waxed his eyebrows!
> 
> He should totally shave his head. How awesome would that be? 'I'm bald because I'm an Olympic champion, bitches!'



HW.....Stella will break-bitches! 

View attachment mrclean1 copy.jpg


----------



## Jes (Aug 12, 2008)

i laugh and laugh and laugh. i should mention i'm also exhausted but still, it's funny. 

after i typed aero dynamic in the water, i realized it was probably hydrod---ok, no. I didn't. I gave up thinking b/c my brain hurt. And because I knew that one of you bitches would find out for me. What I did NOT expect was an awesome little graphic. From now on Vardon, you're my go-to for awesome little graphics. Never show me a skill, gang, because I WILL capitalize on it.

Let's you and me and Smushy go to the pool this weekend and hang out. You can bring the food for the grill, and I'll bring the sass. And Smush will bring the smarts. She's so damned smart. 

I'm leaving Pilar at home, though, even though she is my life partner. She doesn't need to share everything.


I think Korto will be the first to cry. Either her or someone out of left field. No, wait. I bet it will be me. When Suede references himself for the nth time. I'll cry.

Korto.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 12, 2008)

Just to keep it balanced around here, I'm going to use the word 'prick' in every other sentence I type. I'm not sure how it'll be received. But then, major pricks always seem to get the warmest welcomes! Perhaps I should slip forth with more confidence here. Yes, I think I'll let the prickery begin!

Back to fashion--do excuse me. Pricks!

:happy:


----------



## Jes (Aug 12, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> . I'm not sure how it'll be received. But then, major pricks always seem to get the warmest welcomes! Perhaps I should slip forth with more confidence here. :



I look forward to receiving your prick.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 12, 2008)

Jes said:


> I look forward to receiving your prick.



Good. You won't be disappointed. Cuz it's made of awesome.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 12, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> LOL, yes I saw it! It made my Thursday night. I don't know what I'll do when this season is over.



You know, Ash, I started seriously watching MLDL only after a conversation with a certain lady in Philadelphia. And I have to say, I got hooked very quickly. Now, like you, I'm thinking I don't know what I'll do on Thursday nites.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 12, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> You know, Ash, I started seriously watching MLDL only after a conversation with a certain lady in Philadelphia. And I have to say, I got hooked very quickly. Now, like you, I'm thinking I don't know what I'll do on Thursday nites.



Oh! So you've only seen this season, then? Do yourself a favor ... if they ever have a marathon day where they show a previous season, watch it or DVR it or whatever other modern technology you have. Because it's all good ....... really. Allllllllllll goooooooooood.


----------



## Jes (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm no lady!

Wait, was it Angie?

The woman who does commentary for the synchronized diving sounds just like Nancy Grace. That's 2 signs of the apocalypse right there.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 13, 2008)

Jes said:


> The woman who does commentary for the synchronized diving sounds just like Nancy Grace. That's 2 signs of the apocalypse right there.



She was driving me nuts last night.

TGIW - PR night!


----------



## Jes (Aug 13, 2008)

Ladies, and Vardon, tonight looks like we're going to get a good dose of Keith losing.his.shit. And you know how I love that. I hope he gets drunk and rips off his super secret mormon undiepants and threatens people and gets arrested. By Tim. A butch Tim in leather chaps and a D-ring halter thingie with studs. Mmmm.


in other news: you know how Suave says in the commercials that their stuff is really good and just like other brands? 

They lie. 

(i've chosen my deodorant unwisely). 

in other, better news, i had a man tell me 'you look gorgeous!' this afternoon. Thanks vietnamese dude who painted my toenails!


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 13, 2008)

My homework: Leanne. I just want her to cry.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello.

I just saw Jerrell in his undies (re-run of last week's show). And I have to say, he's got the nicest little bubble butt.

You know who _doesn't_ cry?

Terri.

She just has that tough broad thing going. 

I like that.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 13, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> You know who _doesn't_ cry?
> 
> Terri.
> 
> ...



Yeah. I loved what she said last week: _Sista's gotta keep one eye open._ No whining, no crying ... she just stood up to that serial killer and told him how it was gonna be.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 13, 2008)

OMG, Keith looks so adorable sketching!


----------



## Jes (Aug 13, 2008)

leopard print, black and....green? what?

and did blayne put a wing thing on that shirt like whatserface and that brown satin eco dress with the extra crap? 

I think some of them aren't thinking about how colors and silhouettes come across when filmed. That's something to think bout, too.


----------



## Jes (Aug 13, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> My homework: Leanne. I just want her to cry.



damn you, angie! damn you to hell!

when I saw Korto go off on joe and throw her jacket (and I thought that was over the top--he wasn't dissing her and I think she got overly defensive and then pissy) i was hoping she'd cry, so i'd win, but no. but I think leanne just cried.

and i think jerrell hit it on the head more than keith. His looks more professional and sassy, like Brooke would wear.

and the first fabric kenlee picked was so fucking awful i don't even know what to say.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 13, 2008)

Yup. Leanne definitely broke first. And then there was a flood when Kelli left.

Now, to me, Daniel's another Jennifer, with a misguided, head-strong sense of his own qualities. He does not have high-end taste so much as schticky WASPy poor-man's-version-of-good-taste taste. It's just bad. He needs to go home soon.


And yeah, Korto gets pissy, doesn't she? Not pretty, Korto. Not pretty.

I loved the sleeves that could be worn two ways, on Keith's dress.

But I also loved Jerrell's outfit.


----------



## Jes (Aug 13, 2008)

I was surprised Korto made that big giant jacket. Think about how badly that would photograph. Plus, BS is 6 ft. tall. I'm not saying tall women can't pull of a big look, but she is already big and bold and powerful. That jacket with simpler sleeves, would have been lovely.

The dress was very poorly constructed as well. It gave the model a third tit.

and, whenever any of you have referred to jennifer, i keep thinking you mean me. and i'm like...indignant. 'I do NOT have bad taste! oh... you mean on the show...'


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 13, 2008)

Jes said:


> I was surprised Korto made that big giant jacket. Think about how badly that would photograph. Plus, BS is 6 ft. tall. I'm not saying tall women can't pull of a big look, but she is already big and bold and powerful. That jacket with simpler sleeves, would have been lovely.
> 
> The dress was very poorly constructed as well. It gave the model a third tit.



I kind of thought that she may have been aiming to get Joe kicked off, since she had immunity? She sort of suggested as much. Kinda.


----------



## Jes (Aug 13, 2008)

Hmmn. wiley! that would have been smart, in a way. If she could have done it well.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 14, 2008)

I was browsing at Etsy, and I happened to run across this, totally randomly.

View attachment 47763


----------



## Jes (Aug 14, 2008)

oh good lord. that stupid &mdash. Who can't get that right?

I know someone you should look up on the etsy.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 14, 2008)

Jes said:


> I know someone you should look up on the etsy.



If you're talking about Pilar's life partner, I looked her up, and couldn't find her! Link?


----------



## Jes (Aug 14, 2008)

Smushygirl!

And what does she win, you ask? Well, I have scoured the internets high and low for something worthy of her gold-medal win. I love this story and picked it just for her. HiLARious.

http://kissingsuzykolber.uproxx.com/tag/charles-haley


and the tags are priceless: 'just like the diving board scene from y tu mama.' 
hahahaha. GOD i love the internet. I really do. 

A story: back when I was a lass, in college, I met this guy who was a grad assistant in my grad school's computer lab. It would have been......oh..'89 maybe? No, '90 or '91. Anyway, 100 years ago. Bill Fisher. And I remember Bill saying one day: You know, without the internet, you might as well be dead.

true dat.

(and that was in 1990!)


----------



## Jes (Aug 14, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> If you're talking about Pilar's life partner, I looked her up, and couldn't find her! Link?



try the name of the business. or, should i say, the bidness. 2 words together i think. or just one. I don't know. jeri...wink wink.

A rousing 2 items!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 14, 2008)

Jes said:


> try the name of the business. or, should i say, the bidness. 2 words together i think. or just one. I don't know. jeri...wink wink.
> 
> A rousing 2 items!



Found it! Hey, whose hair is that in the 3 coins photos? Gaw-geous! I'm guessing it's you, since the blond about matches, from what I've seen yet.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 14, 2008)

omgomgomgomg ladies, i have a potential serious finale spoiler.
as in somethings or someone(s) i saw out on the town tonight leads me to believe i know who one of the final three is. 

i won't say any more than that in here, if you wanna PM me you can, or you can just think about where i live and where certain contestants live and which two people i might have seen today. 
ahem. 


eeeee it is really hard for me to not just SAY IT. ARRRG.


----------



## Jes (Aug 14, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I'm guessing it's you, since the blond about matches, from what I've seen yet.



no. but thanks!


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 14, 2008)

FWIW, my favorite quote from the show (which I didn't see until this morning): 

"I don't know what he's packin, balls or va-jay-jay, but he needs to work that out 'cause I aint got to babies, aint nobody suckin on my titties, so please man up!" Terri Stevens

I live in Columbus too and aint nobody suckin on my titties either! 

.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 14, 2008)

elle camino said:


> omgomgomgomg ladies, i have a potential serious finale spoiler.
> as in somethings or someone(s) i saw out on the town tonight leads me to believe i know who one of the final three is.
> 
> i won't say any more than that in here, if you wanna PM me you can, or you can just think about where i live and where certain contestants live and which two people i might have seen today.
> ...



NO WAY!! Ugh.... Kellie really got screwed last night (though I thought her ensemble was way off). It shouldn't have been her auf'ed last night. Poo.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 14, 2008)

Is it Wednesday yet?


----------



## Jes (Aug 14, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Is it Wednesday yet?



I'm still waiting for Angie to enjoy her homework!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 14, 2008)

OK, elle. I did some thinking and here's what:

You saw Blayne and Tim Gunn on one of Tim's visits to check up on the final three's progress, somewhere out on the town... possibly at a Red Lobster.

I have to say, if this were so, I'd be a little baffled. Blayne's just a weirdo. I can think of at least three designers on that show who have more talent than him, at least in terms of what's wearable.

We'll see how it plays out though. It'll be interesting.


----------



## Jes (Aug 14, 2008)

i don't know if i care for this spoilerism miss lady! gah!

maybe i'm just cranky b/c i had another run in with the most sullen, attitude-y 16 year old you could ever hope to meet and i thought i was going to kill her.

luckily for me, i could use a camera phone to snap her surly antagonistic face, present it to the jury and be acquitted of all charges immediately. The closer I get to my AARP membership card, the less shit I have to take from teenagers!


----------



## elle camino (Aug 14, 2008)

ok well for the record it wasn't me who laid it all out there like that. and 


Fascinita said:


> if this were so,


i'm a lot of things, ladypants, but a straight up liar is not one of them.


----------



## intraultra (Aug 14, 2008)

elle camino said:


> ok well for the record it wasn't me who laid it all out there like that. and
> 
> i'm a lot of things, ladypants, but a straight up liar is not one of them.



Wow, if Blayne makes it to the finals...I just don't know. I personally feel like he should have went home last night and that Jerrel and Stella should have won.

I also have to ask...is anyone else a little bored this season besides me?


----------



## elle camino (Aug 14, 2008)

i dunno guys, i like blayne. 
his personality schtick can be tiresome, but i've really liked his clothes so far (with the exception of the diaper catastrophe from first challenge - ugh), and if you watch his audition tape on the bravo site you can see more of what he does when left to his own devices, and i think it's really quirky and interesting and if that yellow jacket came in my size i'd wear the hell out of it every day. 
and his outfit last night didn't deserve to be in the bottom two, imo. it wasn't exactly right for brooke shields or anything, but it was visually interesting and stylish and reasonably innovative and really well tailored, from what i could see. 
whereas korto and joe's outfit was appropriate, but for another show entirely where brooke shields plays a wiccan priestess and crystal healer or something like that. 

honestly the only contestant i truly loathe this season is daniel, and you can already see them positioning his head underneath the blade at this point, so hooray.


----------



## Jes (Aug 14, 2008)

daniel is a loser wimp. He's like: i'm half jewish (is that what he said? israeli? i don't recall) and half moroccan and I was like: WHAT ABOUT HALF LOSER? WHAT ABOUT THAT HALF, DANIEL?! HUH?

well, i said it in my head, but still. I'm sure he heard it.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 14, 2008)

Jes said:


> i don't know if i care for this spoilerism miss lady! gah!
> 
> maybe i'm just cranky b/c i had another run in with the most sullen, attitude-y 16 year old you could ever hope to meet and i thought i was going to kill her.
> 
> luckily for me, i could use a camera phone to snap her surly antagonistic face, present it to the jury and be acquitted of all charges immediately. The closer I get to my AARP membership card, the less shit I have to take from teenagers!




Listen, JayJay. You don't know from surly teenagers until you've spent an hour-and-a-half everyday, for six weeks, with a roomful of them. Thank goodness I get a week and a half off before I have to do it all over again. 

I'm just sayin'...

And you've always said that spoilers were fine, so I'm not going to feel bad in the least about putting my guess out there.

So there.

----

elle,

The "if this were so" was only relation to the uncertainty of guessing. I don't doubt for a second you saw what you saw. And if it were me who'd seen Tim Gunn, I'd be bursting to tell, too.


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 14, 2008)

Jes said:


> i don't know if i care for this spoilerism miss lady! gah!
> 
> maybe i'm just cranky b/c i had another run in with the most sullen, attitude-y 16 year old you could ever hope to meet and i thought i was going to kill her.
> 
> luckily for me, i could use a camera phone to snap her surly antagonistic face, present it to the jury and be acquitted of all charges immediately. The closer I get to my AARP membership card, the less shit I have to take from teenagers!



Just tell them they stink! It would probably be true too, haha! Making them look bad in front of their peers is a teacher's first line of defense. In a loving way, of course. Do this only after you fix your deodorant problems, though. 

As for my prize, I found it a bit scary! Football players are the only big guys that scare me because they are actually encouraged to rape and pillage for their sport. The blog writing was HIlarious though.


----------



## Jes (Aug 14, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Listen, JayJay. You don't know from surly teenagers until you've spent an hour-and-a-half everyday, for six weeks, with a roomful of them. Thank goodness I get a week and a half off before I have to do it all over again.
> 
> I'm just sayin'...
> 
> ...



a guess is a guess. a spoiler is a spoiler. that's all i'm saying. and now, I will kill you with a single look.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 14, 2008)

Jes said:


> I will kill you with a single look.



Listen, you can try. But I'm like a cockroach. I can survive virtual nuclear winters. And I'll keep coming back.

I'm into the whole Medusa thing. Laugh of the Medusa, right? It's very Kathy Griffin, very "vaginal humor." Don't you think that's a good way of describing her? Have I toadied enough yet to earn a reprieve?


----------



## elle camino (Aug 14, 2008)

another thought re: blayne making it: it's definitely a spoiler, but for me it doesn't detract from my interest in the rest of the season. for one because obviously we don't know who the other two (maybe three?) are, but also because if he made it, you know that probably means that he really pulls off something spectacular down the line. because i mean love him or hate him, if you watch at all you know that right now he's not doing so well in the game, so in the next few challenges he must really...knock nina's socks off or whatever. 

so that should be fun to watch. also i just plain cannot WAIT for the drag challenge next week. arguably the second one (the first being the lady wrestlers in s4), but i'm always excited to see the PR contestants have to dress a fat girl, and some of those queens were definitely queen size.


----------



## Jes (Aug 14, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Listen, you can try. But I'm like a cockroach. I can survive virtual nuclear winters. And I'll keep coming back.
> 
> I'm into the whole Medusa thing. Laugh of the Medusa, right? It's very Kathy Griffin, very "vaginal humor." Don't you think that's a good way of describing her? Have I toadied enough yet to earn a reprieve?


i will kill you with 1 finger but not b/c you did anything wrong vis a vis a spoiler. Yours was a guess. And I love you for it. I do. I just want to state for the record that I.love.this.woman. But, it's all good. Truly.


Smush, glad you liked your prezzie. I looked long and hard for something befitting your stature in my life.

elle--your line made me laugh and then i thought: i think all queens are queen sized.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 14, 2008)

elle camino said:


> another thought re: blayne making it: it's definitely a spoiler, but for me it doesn't detract from my interest in the rest of the season. for one because obviously we don't know who the other two (maybe three?) are, but also because if he made it, you know that probably means that he really pulls off something spectacular down the line. because i mean love him or hate him, if you watch at all you know that right now he's not doing so well in the game, so in the next few challenges he must really...knock nina's socks off or whatever.
> 
> so that should be fun to watch. also i just plain cannot WAIT for the drag challenge next week. arguably the second one (the first being the lady wrestlers in s4), but i'm always excited to see the PR contestants have to dress a fat girl, and some of those queens were definitely queen size.



No, man. Definitely. It's irie. Now I actually feel like we have some inside info. Plus, six degress of Tim Gunn, and all that.

Jes:

You will do me with one finger? Whaaaaaaat? 

I'm a likle hard-a-hearing tonight. Booyaka!


----------



## Jes (Aug 15, 2008)

Smush, this was the 2nd choice for your homework gold star, but I just looked at it again and laughed, so here you go:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3066/2761191559_18c3de7602_o.jpg


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Jes said:


> Smush, this was the 2nd choice for your homework gold star, but I just looked at it again and laughed, so here you go:
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3066/2761191559_18c3de7602_o.jpg



Sweet Lord!!!


----------



## Jes (Aug 15, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> Sweet Lord!!!



should I be worrie?


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Jes said:


> should I be worrie?



About the South rising again? I think not!


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 15, 2008)

Genarose54 said:


> FWIW, my favorite quote from the show (which I didn't see until this morning):
> 
> "I don't know what he's packin, balls or va-jay-jay, but he needs to work that out 'cause I aint got to babies, aint nobody suckin on my titties, so please man up!" Terri Stevens
> 
> I live in Columbus too and aint nobody suckin on my titties either!



I've said it before and I'm sure I'll say it again ... I really like that Terri. To paraphrase Mikey: it's the right attitude, and the right designs, with the right designer.

Other than that, I'm very out of it this week. I think part of me went on vacation without telling the rest of me. I sure hope I'm in a nice place somewhere, having a good time.


----------



## Jes (Aug 15, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Other than that, I'm very out of it this week. I think part of me went on vacation without telling the rest of me. I sure hope I'm in a nice place somewhere, having a good time.


I think I saw you in my courtyard, howling at the moon.
Ah, you do amuse me, Ashlynne.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 15, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> About the South rising again? I think not!



Like you, Smush, I wasn't worried when I lived up north. But now that I'm down here, you bet I'm afraid. Very afraid.


----------



## Jes (Aug 15, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Like you, Smush, I wasn't worried when I lived up north. But now that I'm down here, you bet I'm afraid. Very afraid.



man oh man, all this talk makes me want to take my dick out at a board meeting!!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 15, 2008)

Jes said:


> man oh man, all this talk makes me want to take my dick out at a board meeting!!



Like, take it out of its box?


------

What did everyone think of last nite's finale of KG's MLDL, by the way?

PS - Am I the only who sees yonic overtones at the Olympics? For example, when the "Bird's Nest" is lit all in red and viewed from above, don't you think it looks like a giant vulva in the middle of Beijing?


----------



## Jes (Aug 15, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Like, take it out of its box?
> 
> 
> ------
> ...



Wouldn't surprise me. With all of the selective abortions of female fetuses* in China, many men probably haven't ever seen a vagina, so it's not a bad idea to build a giant one that can be seen for miles.

*ALLEGEDLY. They never admit that shit!


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 15, 2008)

Jes said:


> man oh man, all this talk makes me want to take my dick out at a board meeting!!



If I had a dime for every time I've heard that statement........


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 15, 2008)

Okay..did anyone else think it was a little scary when Terri was like "I AIN'T NOBODIES MAMA, AIN'T NOBODY BE SUCKIN' ON MY TITTIES" to Suede?!? 

Yiiikes.

Oh, and p.s. WHAT THE HELL WITH KELLI GETTING KICKED OFF. Should've been Daniel.


----------



## Jes (Aug 15, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Okay..did anyone else think it was a little scary when Terri was like "I AIN'T NOBODIES MAMA, AIN'T NOBODY BE SUCKIN' ON MY TITTIES" to Suede?!?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I...suppose I should say: yes i did! But I can't...the truth is I sound exactly like this most of the time. Ladies who have spoken to me on the phone--do you agree? It's one of the classy things about me, and why I have the mens trailing after me.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 15, 2008)

Listen ladies, for I have a grim story to share. 

A few years ago--I don't know if you're familiar with this story--some would-be Americans became lost at sea during a hurricane, trying to make the trip to these shores on a flimsy raft.

After days of starving, one of the men had the bright idea to "nurse" from the woman onboard, who had been nursing an infant (lost, unfortunately.)

They sucked that woman dry, the parasites. She died. They survived.

If this doesn't give you nightmares, as a woman, I don't know what will.

So, no. I don't need any grown men nursing on my titties, thanks.


----------



## Jes (Aug 15, 2008)

wait, what?

you lie. 

gah. I'm having weird...flashback memories. Like, when you hear something really awful and then you forget about it and the next time you hear it, you think it's made up...

*sadface*


----------



## Jes (Aug 15, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Like, take it out of its box?



No, take it out of MY bo^^^UNSUBSCRIBE


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 15, 2008)

Jes said:


> I think I saw you in my courtyard, howling at the moon.



Yep, sounds like something I'd do on vacation. I wonder what else I'm up to?




Jes said:


> Ah, you do amuse me, Ashlynne.



Good thing!  Otherwise you'd toss me out of this thread faster than Tim can holla at ya boy.


----------



## Jes (Aug 16, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Yep, sounds like something I'd do on vacation. I wonder what else I'm up to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ash, I do not toss. Alas, I do not have the power. I encourage people to come and frolic with us in the grass of reality fashion tv. I've heard from some lurkers and to them I say: come out, come out, wherever you are. I've often heard at Dims that people are too shy or too nervous to come and join a thread because everyone is in a clique and we will....I don't know. What are we going to do? Nothing. So I don't know what their fear is. I think you have to be willing to take some knocks in this thread, but not personal ones. And you can give out some too. Not to me, of course, but to everyone else. haha.  

Initially, this had been my thread, my PR blog, so that another kinder, gentler thread could co-exist. I came back to find my thread merged to the kinder, gentler thread. Not my doing! But certainly lurkers should feel free to join in. I really do like the senses of humor I've come into contact with here; everyone has an opinion! And I love it when you do the homework. And also, when you tell me how attractive and desireable I am.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 16, 2008)

I will second what Jes said: Lurkers, please come out, and let us all suckle the teat of reality television together.

If that doesn't draw you out, I'm not sure what will.

Oh, OK. How about this?

Let us all worship at the altar of his Mightiness, the Mother Superior of Project Runway, Tim Gunn!


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 16, 2008)

Jes said:


> I've often heard at Dims that people are too shy or too nervous to come and join a thread because everyone is in a clique and we will....I don't know.



I think the appearance of cliques is a natural one in a place where many people have known one another for years and have numerous inside jokes and such.

I'm a relative newcomer to this site, so naturally I don't get a lot of the things people say to one another, but I just let that roll. 

What's nice is that, here in this thread, I don't feel hesitant to post at all. I think that's because we all have our love of Tim Gunn, the Mother Superior of Project Runway, as a common factor.

So yeah, as a newish member of Dims, I would also like to encourage the lurkers to unlurk and say a little something. It's fun! You know you want to ...

Besides, the first one's free!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 16, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Besides, the first one's free!



But you have to talk about Keith in your first post, lurkers!

If Tim is Mother Superior, Keith is the miracle worker novice--Sister Keith Agnes of the Angels.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 16, 2008)

Jes said:


> wait, what?
> 
> you lie.
> 
> ...



Jes,

My mother told me this story, and my co-worker confirmed it, several years ago. Apparently it was in the news, on TV. I found it so horrific that I've never been able to look it up to corroborate it. It just is one of the worst things I've ever heard. But I also find it outrageous, as in "How dare those mofos do that?" It makes me want to storm the castle bearing pitchforks, you know?


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 16, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I found it so horrific that I've never been able to look it up to corroborate it.



I wouldn't even begin to know how to Google that one. My stomach turned at the words I'd need to use in a boolean search.


----------



## Jes (Aug 16, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Jes,
> 
> My mother told me this story, and my co-worker confirmed it, several years ago. Apparently it was in the news, on TV. I found it so horrific that I've never been able to look it up to corroborate it. It just is one of the worst things I've ever heard. But I also find it outrageous, as in "How dare those mofos do that?" It makes me want to storm the castle bearing pitchforks, you know?


that's how i feel about the stories of what happened in the stadium with the katrina victims. Awful conditions, no privacy or safety and apparently, a number of women were raped by strangers. it's terrible being the victim of something like Katrina. It's especially terrible if you happen to have a vagina, I guess.


----------



## Jes (Aug 16, 2008)

Let's go back to funner, happier times: lurkers, here are the rules...

1. I guess you have to talk about Keith?
...I think that's about it.

Oh! But also, kinda like the first cut on Lee Morgan's album The Gigolo, the prevailing attitude here for me is: 'Yes I can, No you can't.' That really says it all. *snap* Feel free to adapt for your own use!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 16, 2008)

OK ladies. I am not a lurker but haven't been around for the past week since I have been suffering from tendinitis. Don't ask how I got it. 

Anyhoo, I would love to discuss Keith. I thought it was just a blessing when he chose Kenley since I really wanted to see them interact. I suppose they did learn a thing or two from each other. Like see Keith, you don't always have to be stabbing someone while you laugh maniacally. You can be pinning a mannequin. You can all do your own interpretation of the word "pinning".

Well, I thought the dress was beautiful and am very glad that he/they won. I guess he has reconciled the "cutting of material into little pieces and then sewing them back together again" into something that has wowed the judges.

I also thought that Jarell and Stella were a great pairing. Can we just call them Jarella? I never realized how tall he was, or how short she was.

Oh, and yeah, Daniel needed to go home. He is a whiny, sweaty little wimp who cannot produce more than a cup dress. Maybe plastic is his best working medium.

And Jes, I just want you to know that you are the most desirable fan of PR that I have yet to meet. And by desirable I mean snarky and intelligent with just enough *ohh la la* to keep a large crowd captivated. or too scared to leave.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 16, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> OK ladies. I am not a lurker but haven't been around for the past week since I have been suffering from tendinitis. Don't ask how I got it.



Ouch! I'm sorry.  I hope you feel better soon.



DumbAssBunny said:


> Anyhoo, I would love to discuss Keith. I thought it was just a blessing when he chose Kenley since I really wanted to see them interact. I suppose they did learn a thing or two from each other. Like see Keith, you don't always have to be stabbing someone while you laugh maniacally. You can be pinning a mannequin. You can all do your own interpretation of the word "pinning".



Ha! Hahahahahaaaa!!! Ohhhh, just ... LOL!



DumbAssBunny said:


> I also thought that Jarell and Stella were a great pairing. Can we just call them Jarella? I never realized how tall he was, or how short she was.



I loved what Jarella put together. I think they balanced one another out really well. It was really pretty and cool and neat. Neat-o. Peachy keen.



DumbAssBunny said:


> Oh, and yeah, Daniel needed to go home. He is a whiny, sweaty little wimp who cannot produce more than a cup dress. Maybe plastic is his best working medium.



Maybe we'll all get lucky and he'll go home to Wesley next week.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 17, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> since I have been suffering from tendinitis.



Sorry to hear this.



> Anyhoo, I would love to discuss Keith. I thought it was just a blessing when he chose Kenley since I really wanted to see them interact. I suppose they did learn a thing or two from each other. Like see Keith, you don't always have to be stabbing someone while you laugh maniacally. You can be pinning a mannequin. You can all do your own interpretation of the word "pinning".



Was he blocking the fire exit again?

Doesn't Keith have kind of nice shoulders? I tell you what, he can pin AND mount me anytime he likes!

Oh, I admit it! He's bonkers and I know I shouldn't, but I'm crazy about him! Crazy, I tell you! There I've said it. Suppose I were to say I'd go to the moon for him? Suppose I were to say I'd move mountains for him? 

(In my mind, I'm Lana Turner and Sister Keith Agnes of the Angels is William Holden and we're living out some crazy dangerous noir love affair. And mmm I'm also re-reading that and I'm realizing it sounds pretty loopy. :doh: But not as bad as the time Blayne told Kenley he wanted to eat her!)



> snarky and intelligent with just enough *ohh la la* to keep a large crowd captivated. or too scared to leave.



She's great, isn't she? (And I'm not just saying that because she's looming over me with a can of whup ass ready to go if I step out of line.) I love her.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 17, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> But not as bad as the time Blayne told Kenley he wanted to eat her!



You know, at first I kinda liked Kenley. Now, not so much. She's acted a little too silly a few times for my taste.

Of course, I could change my mind again. Never know with me. Fickle. I'm fickle.

And hungry. Where's the Sunday breakfast buffet?


----------



## Jes (Aug 17, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> And Jes, I just want you to know that you are the most desirable fan of PR that I have yet to meet. And by desirable I mean snarky and intelligent with just enough *ohh la la* to keep a large crowd captivated. or too scared to leave.



Mission accomplished!

And Bunny, I truly laughed out loud at your line about K stabbing and laughing maniacally.


----------



## Jes (Aug 17, 2008)

Hungry too. I went out to lunch yesterday with a friend after we did some work at our pottery studio. Normally, I get a very special insanely good sandwich at this restaurant but I went brunch-y instead. Brioche french toast with mascarpone and strawberries, canadian bacon and a side of home fries. Mmm, home fries. I had to take some food home, even. My friend who is a photographer is coming by in 2 weeks to take some piccies of me, so we're going to go there and get my sandwich then. Which is good. It almost killed me to not get it yesterday. I am in love with a sandwich. 

Fasc, it's weird you talked about lana turner...I was at the gym yesterday having mindless thoughts on a mindless treadmill and I remembered reading about how for awhile Lana T was dating this older man, someone in the business I think, and he never wore underwear. And he was perhaps a bit slovenly and his clothes needed mending, and she'd be mending the pockets of his pants and whatnot, and they were ...full of balls. You know? Like, she'd be sewing the spots his balls had been allover. And her daughter thought it was insanely distasteful.

I have been thinking and talking a lot about balls lately and I wish I knew why. I remember when our dear Dims Mango said the funniest thing about balls to me and I did a spit take.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 17, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> You know, at first I kinda liked Kenley. Now, not so much. She's acted a little too silly a few times for my taste.
> 
> Of course, I could change my mind again. Never know with me. Fickle. I'm fickle.
> 
> And hungry. Where's the Sunday breakfast buffet?



The Sunday breakfast is in Philly, evidently. And now I want French toast.


I think I know what you mean about Kenley. She looked really together at first, and then she did that thing last week where she started giggling on the runway and told the judges to ignore her. Very uncool, no matter how much I agree with her that Daniel has no taste. I don't know how no one said anything about it later. Michael Kors should've at least rolled his eyes at it. Come to think of it, I'm not sure he's as edgy and sharp this season as he has been in the past. He's kind of phoning it in, yes?


----------



## Jes (Aug 17, 2008)

Michael Kors looks like a gigolo for older women who know they can't sell a hot 24 year old 'boyfriend.' It would be obvious. So they go for someone like a Kors. 

Like Liza M. and David G.!


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 17, 2008)

Jes said:


> Michael Kors looks like a gigolo for older women who know they can't sell a hot 24 year old 'boyfriend.' It would be obvious. So they go for someone like a Kors.
> 
> Like Liza M. and David G.!



True, but I would expect Michael Kors, unlike David G., to know that _beards_ are SO last decade! 

.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 17, 2008)

The only really good line I remember hearing from Mikey this season so far is the crack about Daniel's Olympic dress being worn by someone from the Republic of Cocktail Land.

Of course, Bravo played the line soooo much on the commercials for the show that when I saw him actually say it in context, it had already lost some of it's oomph.

Shame, that.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 17, 2008)

Ladies, this thread is still one of the most readable in my subscriber's list. Thank you, PR fans!

Let's all go rollerskating next Thursday night. Yeah? I know this place with a great disco ball and killer banana daiquiris.

(Yes, it's located in the Republic of Cocktail Land.)


----------



## Jes (Aug 18, 2008)

S-A-TUR-DAY NIGHT!

I was singing this to Angie the other day and laughing. And now, I can sing it here. Hopefully the ear bug will stay with you for days.

When I was young, I loved going to the roller rink. I could never do anything but skate in the circle--no tricks, no going backwards, but man did I love it. And the music. And the singing along and the seeing your friends. And I remember I'd whip myself off the track and hurtle myself toward the bathroom (where all the good hair-feathering and lipgloss-applying action happened along with a running commentary of who was skating with whom) and kind of...slam into the door to open it. I wasn't a good enough skater to go slowly or stop myself so I just kinda flew toward the bathroom 'til I made contact. It was cool to pee in skates. 

So yes, I will gladly attend. I will need it after this week, which is going to be an absolute doozie. Doozy? Floozie? Should I be worrie?


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 18, 2008)

I will gladly be there, on two conditions:


The banana daquiris are unlimited
I don't actually have to wear skates

Jes, please don't worrie ... be happy! (Now there's an ear bug you'll all hate me for.)


----------



## Jes (Aug 18, 2008)

Who is going to take me to Bob's Big Boy?


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 18, 2008)

Jes said:


> Who is going to take me to Bob's Big Boy?



There's a Big Boy in Burbank...I'll buy the burger if you pay for gas from Philly and back.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 18, 2008)

It's been forever since I've eaten at a Bob's Big Boy. Are they BYOD?

(Bring Your Own Daquiris)


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 18, 2008)

So fun! Rollerstaking. Bob's Big Boy. Burbank! Driving to Burbank from Philly for a burger. Bottomless daiquiris!

Is anyone else getting in a good mood?


----------



## Jes (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't want to sound demanding but...I _would_ expect to be picked up. And then driven home. From California. 


Seriously, I've gone on roadtrips for less, ladies. I've driven to Indiana for ice cream after dinner and I've driven to Delaware for Krispy Kreme. Cali-for-ni-a might be a bit farther but I'm moving up from snack to dessert to main course so I think I'd be up for it.

But I get to pick the soundtrack! 

You know what's funny? Ever notice how bottomless foods leave you anything but bottomless? Mmm. Food!


----------



## Jes (Aug 18, 2008)

oh and once! when we were broke and crazy we were like: what are you doing for new year's eve? and we didn't have plans so the next day we rented a car and drove to NY to watch the ball drop. And then we drove home again after. On a whim. I'm not really that spontaneous anymore but I'll give it my best shot for you!


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 18, 2008)

Jes said:


> You know what's funny? Ever notice how bottomless foods leave you anything but bottomless? Mmm. Food!



Ha!

Yeah ... and I've got the bottom to prove it!


----------



## Jes (Aug 18, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Ha!
> 
> Yeah ... and I've got the bottom to prove it!



well, we'll load you into the car and head out to Burbank.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 18, 2008)

Jes said:


> well, we'll load you into the car and head out to Burbank.



Shotgun!

I called it!

:happy:

Where's Honey Moutarde? Are we swinging through Texas to pick her up? Isn't that where she lives?


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 18, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Shotgun!
> 
> I called it!
> 
> ...



Port Arthur. Yes.

Honey is TEMPORARILY on a "Keith kick" and has been reading up about the Beehive state. She says that if you haven't smacked your forehead enough lately, check out the Dear John letters to/from Mormon missionaries.

http://www.dearelder.com/index/inc_name/dear_john_display/

Be sure to have your W's, T's and F's ready!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 18, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Honey is TEMPORARILY on a "Keith kick"



Please let her know to TEMPORARILY tread gingerly, in that case. Keith is mine. 

I keep him in my basement.

I could be tempted to share, if Honey were to play her cards right.

Keith Agnes of the Angels and I have been talking about getting ourselves a sister-wife, in any case.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh! Also, vardon, I wanted to tell you about the time when I was being "missionaried" by this red-headed team of elders. I forget their names now. But anyway, they used to come around to visit me as part of their missions and I'd let them in and we'd have lemonade and whatnot.

And I think they relied on their clean-cut, fresh-scrubbed good looks to get women to convert. I swear it's the only reason I let them in. They were hot. They talked a lot of nonsense, mind you. But they were so polite. And so hot. 

After a few visits, they moved on. I think they knew I was just ogling them.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 18, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> After a few visits, they moved on. I think they knew I was just ogling them.



Maybe they were ogling you!


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 18, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Please let her know to TEMPORARILY tread gingerly, in that case. Keith is mine.
> 
> I keep him in my basement.
> 
> ...



No worries, Honey doesn't like him THAT way. She just likes to be FilthyGorgeous.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow, those Dear John writers are bonkers.

The following, for instance, is all kinds of crazy:


_"Before my missionary left for his mission he asked me to "Dear John" him - to which I told him, Hey, if you don't want me to write to you just say so. But he did want me to write, and he wanted me to send him a fake Dear John for the sake of his mission buddies. He left in April and about Halloween time I made up a wedding invitation with a picture of myself and an old boyfriend, having my sister write it out in caligraphy etc. Come December, I met an RM and after three days we got engaged. I then sent a real "Dear John" to the Elder telling him that this was a real "Dear John", unlike the earlier one that I sent as a joke. Unfortunately, due to transfers he received the real "Dear John" before he did the fake one. That fake one would have been funny if... 

And for you who wonder about getting engaged to a guy after 3 days and only one date, we just celebrated 20 years and 5 kids together (with our oldest on his mission now)."_

Is "asking someone to 'Dear John' him" the same as breaking up with said someone? What an odd, passive-aggressive gesture.

Poor Keith. Does anyone know if he's still in the flock?


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 18, 2008)

I warned you......

I used to deal with people of that nature all the time during my sentence in the new promised land. 

In other news...Honey wonders when the new movie about the secret (agent) life of the Gunn-slinger comes out? (lol, comes out!) She hears its called
"On Top Gunn" and stars Tom Cruise as Tim "Fashion Maverick" Gunn
Rounding out the cast is: Tim Curry, Tim Allen, Tom Wilkinson, Tim McGraw, Tom Ford and Tom Waits as Nina Garcia
Music by Tom Tom Club feat. Tom Jones and Tiny Tim
Written by Tom Stoppard
Costumes by Tom of Finland


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 18, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> I warned you......



Even crazier:

_"Dear Amber,

I want you to know that you mean the world to me. I will always treasure the moments we spent together, and I know we will have many more of those moments in the future, considering that I'm marrying your sister Emily in two weeks! Yeah, isn't it crazy! We had wanted you to come to the wedding, but we decided we couldn't wait that long. We're getting married on May 6th in the DC Temple. I know you waited for me on my mission and I promised to wait for you, but I know God had something better in mind for both of us. But we're thinking that we might name our first daughter after you. That would be nice, wouldn't it? I hope we can still be really good friends, otherwise Emily would feel bad. Anyways, have a great day!

~Mike"
_
He hopes they can still be good friends! Because otherwise Emily might feel bad!


----------



## Jes (Aug 18, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> I warned you......
> 
> I used to deal with people of that nature all the time during my sentence in the new promised land.
> 
> ...



I.... well, there's so much to say about this post, so very much, but the fact that you know who Tom of Finland is...well, there are no words, there are no words. Speechless. Totally.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 18, 2008)

Jes said:


> I.... well, there's so much to say about this post, so very much, but the fact that you know who Tom of Finland is...well, there are no words, there are no words. Speechless. Totally.



Besides bon mots and bon mitts (he's a photog, and they need steady hands... ergo), he's got good Tims and good Toms.

He's a photog. And he (not so) secretly wants to be a woman. Of course he knows who Tom of Finland is.


----------



## Jes (Aug 18, 2008)

who can blame him? I want (not so) secretly to be a woman, too.

Speaking of TOms, I ever tell you all the story about how I went into this little mom and pop drug store while waiting for a trolley, looking for deodorant? ANd I like the more natural stuff, so I was looking for Tom's of Maine products? And I asked this 19 year old kid and he was frowning and said: No, we don't have that, I don't know what it is. And then I said ok, and he said he'd ask the boss and then he turned and yelled over his shoulder: Hey, do we carry any stuff by TOM OF FINLAND?

And then I realized that I'd said ToF and not ToM and I was so afraid that the boss would know what/who ToF was that I fuckin' hightailed it outta that store as fast as I have ever moved. I literally brought up dust from the floor like a cartoon. I think the kid turned around and thought I disappeared into thin air.

hahahaha. D'oh!


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 18, 2008)

Tom's of Maine and Tom of Finland
Why is it a shock that people (Honey and myself) know about both?
She likes art and I like all-natural, pearly whites.




and Jes...great story


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 18, 2008)

Speaking of ToF, here's one about "going postal:"

http://thefilter.blogs.com/thefilter/images/2007/12/24/postal.jpg

I like how the top is making such a huge deal out of such a tiny faux pas. 

lol

Great story, Jes.

Soundtrack to this post: Berlin, "Sex"


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 19, 2008)

Remember this exchange?



Ashlynne said:


> Remember that ribbon dancing stuff? Is that still a sport?





Jes said:


> NO! But those are awful memories. And the ball dancing? If you think about it, it was kind of like cat toys on an Olympic scale. Go get the ball! Get it! Get it! Where's the ball? Get it! Grab the string! Good boy!



Well, guess what I just saw on the Today Show. Yep. Matt Lauer and Al Roker being schooled in the finer details of rhythmic gymnastics. Matt and Al dancing with ribbons, balls, hoops and all manner of cat toys while the song "Dreamweaver" played in the background.

I'm not certain that this was a good start to my day.


----------



## Jes (Aug 19, 2008)

http://tcritic.com/archives/michael-phelps-t-shirt-fom-the-hotness-factory/


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 19, 2008)

So .. um ... anyhow.

Is there homework for this week?

:blush:


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 19, 2008)

I see some bellies I want to rub.

I'm sure I couldn't get too close, though. Mine lies on his back all the time, inviting me to rub his tum-tum. And as soon as I get close, he snatches my hand and wrestles it like it's a squirell.

Anyway. Yes. Homework? It's Tuesday.


----------



## Jes (Aug 19, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> http://www.dearelder.com/index/inc_name/dear_john_display/
> 
> Be sure to have your W's, T's and F's ready!



These are dreamy. And they all sound like they're written by 17 year olds, because they are. At least mental 17 year olds. I wonder what would've happened if I was a mormon. Do elders make passes at girls with big asses?


----------



## Jes (Aug 19, 2008)

There is indeed homework--I was working it up on my way into the office today.

Who will be the biggest drama queen of the group, this week? Like flat out lose.his/her.shit. This will require us to come to a concensus on what constitutes a drama queen of course. We'll discuss it over burgers at BBB. I'm buying the Diary Queen for everyone. 

I think I know who I'm picking.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 19, 2008)

I propose we use Lindsay Lohan as our gold standard for drama-queen-ness.

True she's been out of the headlines for a while. But while it lasted, her train-wreck life was absolutely, royally, fantastically a drama fest.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 19, 2008)

Jes said:


> I'm buying the Diary Queen for everyone.



Can I have the Dear Diary Blizzard with extra dreamy beau chunk?


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 19, 2008)

BBB and DQ. I'm in heaven.


----------



## Jes (Aug 19, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Can I have the Dear Diary Blizzard with extra dreamy beau chunk?



*tap*tap* Honey, is this you?


----------



## Jes (Aug 19, 2008)

Crrriiiiiipes.

I just went to an office function and stuck so many sweets in my face that I think I gave myself diabetes.

Me and my blissfully distended underbelly will now lie down next to Ash's synchronized swim kitties so that Fasc has 3 bellies to rub.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 19, 2008)

Homework assignment-My prediction of drama queeness


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 19, 2008)

Ashlynne,_I_wanted_to_wish_you_a_happy__irthday,__ut_as_you__an_see,_my_key_oard's_spa_e__ar_and____se_eral_letters_are_not_working!
:wubu::wubu:
Sending_you_lo_e_anyway!!!


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 19, 2008)

Aw, Smushy, thank you so much!  It was sweet of you to battle through your uncooperative keyboard like that.

Cake for everybody, to go with the BBB and DQ.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 19, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Aw, Smushy, thank you so much!  It was sweet of you to battle through your uncooperative keyboard like that.
> 
> Cake for everybody, to go with the BBB and DQ.



Happy birthday, Ashlynne! Had I known earlier, I would've asked Keith to pay you a visit and act as your houseboy for a day! That can still be arranged, if you're so inclined!

In any case, I hope it's been a good one. And many happy returns!


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 20, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Happy birthday, Ashlynne! Had I known earlier, I would've asked Keith to pay you a visit and act as your houseboy for a day! That can still be arranged, if you're so inclined!
> 
> In any case, I hope it's been a good one. And many happy returns!



Thanks, Fascinita! 

Your offer of loaning out Keith for a day is, of course, very generous. Because, as you well know, with houseboys like that, who needs axe murderers?


----------



## Jes (Aug 20, 2008)

uh-hmmn. and what about me, eh? what about me and MY birthday? No one is going to wish me a happy birthday?! Or, should I say a :happy_irthday?

GOSH.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 20, 2008)

Jes said:


> There is indeed homework--I was working it up on my way into the office today.
> 
> Who will be the biggest drama queen of the group, this week? Like flat out lose.his/her.shit. This will require us to come to a concensus on what constitutes a drama queen of course. We'll discuss it over burgers at BBB. I'm buying the Diary Queen for everyone.
> 
> I think I know who I'm picking.



I debated over this. Suede is a good choice. I wouldn't be surprised at all if Suede got mad at Suede and had a blue-hair-pulling slap-fest with Suede.

*But* ... I'm going to guess Joe. We saw a little of the drama last week, when he got pissy with Daniel for taking "his" machine and changing the thread and I think he was one of the ones who expressed annoyance at Kenley and her trilly laughter. So, yeah. Joe.

Assignment completed!


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 20, 2008)

Jes said:


> uh-hmmn. and what about me, eh? what about me and MY birthday? No one is going to wish me a happy birthday?! Or, should I say a :happy_irthday?



*:happy_irthday Jes!* You want Keith when I'm done with him?

Or maybe rather .. when he's done with me?


----------



## Jes (Aug 20, 2008)

i don't need anyone killing me on my _irthday, thank you very much!


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 20, 2008)

"I guess a drag queen's like an oil painting: You gotta stand back from it to get the full effect." 
---Harvey Fierstein

Can hardly wait to see Michael tonight in all his glory! 

Let's go girls! *cue Shania Twain singing, " I feel like a woman!" 

.


----------



## Jes (Aug 20, 2008)

All right. It's been that kind of week, so I want you all to come over extra early, tonight. I have to be at the pottery studio to do some work, but I am hightailing it home to relax and, though I hate this term, 'chill out.'

ANd tonight, we're going to have a signature cocktail, everyone. We're going to be drinking mojitos. Well, without the lime. Or the soda. So they're nojitos, really, but that's what we're going to have. Fasc, bring a baguette and some of that...cheese I like...boursin. Bring the bread and the boursin. Smushy, bring Rosie for tummy rubs. Honey and Ash, just bring yourselves. And $5.

I think whoever guessed Joe is probably on the money (and I'd love to see Korto lose it even more) but I just want to see Jerrell. I think he's the queen i love to hate b/c he's so over the top. Final answer.

Prize awarded to the winner, of course.


----------



## Jes (Aug 20, 2008)

*sniffle* All I know is that one of my high school students used Catherine MacKinnon in her bibliography! Momma's so proud!


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 20, 2008)

Jes said:


> ANd tonight, we're going to have a signature cocktail, everyone. We're going to be drinking mojitos. Well, without the lime. Or the soda. So they're nojitos, really, but that's what we're going to have. Fasc, bring a baguette and some of that...cheese I like...boursin. Bring the bread and the boursin. Smushy, bring Rosie for tummy rubs. Honey and Ash, just bring yourselves. And $5.



Nojitos, cheese and baguettes ... sounds delish.

I'll bring $5 if Fasc will let me tuck it into Keith's temple garments.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 20, 2008)

Jes said:


> *snip*
> 
> Prize awarded to the winner, of course.



Hey! I got no prize when I guessed Jennifer was going! Hmmmph, I shall skulk about and pout. Oh, and do my homework. 

I think Daniel will lose his nut. He's been riding the caboose of shame rather often, and I think he's due to crack. 

2nd choice: Kenley, because she's already partially cracked, and her inner radioactive mess is heaving around visibly. Atomic giggletearscackle storm, anyone?


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 20, 2008)

Nojitos?

So...just crack the bottle of Bacardi and start slugging it back?

I LOVE youse hahd drinkin' bitchez!


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 20, 2008)

Jes said:


> Smushy, bring Rosie for tummy rubs.



Yours_or_hers?


----------



## Jes (Aug 20, 2008)

QuasimodoQT said:


> Hey! I got no prize when I guessed Jennifer was going! Hmmmph, I shall skulk about and pout. Oh, and do my homework.



You are right and you have my apologies. This will be rectified soon.

And I love your 'daniel will lose his nut!' line. It's so true. I think what I like about him is that he has this interesting mix of drama-queen and not-so-queeny moroccan. So he says crazy things, but he says them seriously (whereas Jerrell just sounds like something out of the Birdcage, let's not kid ourselves).

And when Vardon starts quoting me lines from the Birdcage (to go along with his Tom of Finland 'impression') I'm going to lose MY nut.


----------



## Jes (Aug 20, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> Yours_or_hers?



YES!



pants


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 20, 2008)

I had totally forgotten what tonight's challenge was going to be! Yes, I definitely cast my vote for Joe now ... if he was unhappy with the number of "queens" last week, just wait until tonight! LOL!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 20, 2008)

Tropical storm Fay is a hahd drinking bitch. And the bitch won't die.

grumblegrumblegrumble

Ok, I'd love to guess Kenley, for tonight, because I think Quasi is right on about that--she's been marinating in stressy-stress since she arrived on that set, internalizing it, pretending it doesn't bother he--the laugh is the sign. And she's ripe for a major eruption of neurosis, Mount Vesuvius-style.

But I'm going to guess Stella. Just to be random.

Ladies, it's no country for old women. That's my pearl of wisdom today.

Now I'm off to Paris on the Concorde to fetch a dozen freshly baked baguettes.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh, also...

Can't wait to see CHRIS MARCH again!!!!!

:wubu:


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 20, 2008)

OH GOD!

I'm in love!

Hedda Lettuce!

Annida Greenkard!

"I eat sequins for breakfast!"

Swoon!

And Joe bettah shut his mouth about Keith, or I'm going to cut him.

Let's get some German food, y'all!

I need it glam, I need it over the top... And I want it to be tasteful.

lol

Best show this season... and there's still 50 minutes to go.

I predict Joe will be auf. He's just not in his element, and it will show.

PS - *app4 bi%thday", Jes.


----------



## Jes (Aug 20, 2008)

Not until I saw the antics of Hedda Lettuce did I realize that I'm a *gasp* drag queen! Seriously--other than the fake tits, I am totally that dude. TOTALLY.

I am both aroused and horrified.

You know, I kind of just love Blayne. Because he's childlike, not childish, and there seems to be ... a kindness to him? Loopy yes, but attack-y, no.

Keith is getting scarier by the minute. That weirdly-veiled rage he has, and the South Central (SLC) look he's working (chollo Mormon?) and then how he's flirting with the drag queen but not as a gay dude, as a straight dude, and then ...'stroking a woman'--which is actually a mannequin...I don't know. I see the signs, people. I see the signs.


----------



## Jes (Aug 20, 2008)

ladies, if the one dude who doesn't have a tv is the winner of this challenge, I do not know what I'll do.

But VG seems to be gaining on all of you. But not gaining gaining, just gaining. It amuses me to think about all of the times that term will be searched and this post will pop up and dudes with zippers open will be like: drag queens? what?? i was lookin' for fat bitches!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 20, 2008)

oh no, is keith going home? 

---

Oh, whew. Was worried.

And I think he just lost it, too. 

Tears. Tears. Diamonds of water and salt. From sweet, psycho Keith's eyes.


----------



## Jes (Aug 20, 2008)

well, our very own drama queen, vardon grip, has won this challenge...And he shall receive his rewards in heaven.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 20, 2008)

Jes said:


> Not until I saw the antics of Hedda Lettuce did I realize that I'm a *gasp* drag queen! Seriously--other than the fake tits, I am totally that dude. TOTALLY.



I actually thought this when I heard her lay down the law on wanting to be over the top AND be tasteful. I think it was the timing that reminded me of you. 

But you're way cuter than Ms. Lettuce.


----------



## lily352 (Aug 20, 2008)

I so love Hedda Lettuce. I've seen her perform. She really shouldn't have backed down. The gloves were ridiculous.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 20, 2008)

lily352 said:


> I so love Hedda Lettuce. I've seen her perform. She really shouldn't have backed down. The gloves were ridiculous.



Yeah... Baby bib lettuces on the sides. What the hell was that about?


----------



## Jes (Aug 21, 2008)

I gotta disagree--of course it was ridiculous but it was supposed to be. Suede's story about grandpa was a bit cuckoo. 

Still, you say iceberg and I say romaine.

I'm disappointed: This ep would've been the PERFECT (and only?) chance for Michael to bastardize my favorite overused ditty:

IT'S THE RIGHT DRESS ON THE RIGHT BOY


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 21, 2008)

Jes said:


> I gotta disagree--of course it was ridiculous but it was supposed to be. Suede's story about grandpa was a bit cuckoo.



Mmmm.... well, it was a bit _too_ ridiculous--not fabulous-ridiculous (like Korto's), but ridiculous-ridiculous.

But it was better than Keith's!

I may have to rethink my love for Keith. He really acted like an uptight turd when he was complaining about Blayne's "lishious" thing. Oh! and you never see him fraternizing with anyone else. That's true to Ted Kaczynski form, I guess.

And anyway, I think I'm really in love with Terri. What a girl. Solid. Solid as a rock. She's the kind of woman you want for a best friend, you know? Sooooo real.

We'll have to see. I'm not saying I'm leaving Keith. Just kind of peeved at him tonight.


----------



## Jes (Aug 21, 2008)

Did you see the look on Terri's face when straighty Joe came into the green room with the win? Now, the editors put a lot of things together and I know that, but she looked like: BITCH, PLEASE. 

I love that the straighty won. And I'm ashamed to say it, but Varla's ass looks almost as good as mine. ALMOST. She worked that aye aye captain look though. Loved it.

But Terri's outfit was insanely good. That giant scary drag queen...most go for the loveable or ridiculous but Acid Betty really did go for the ...frightening/menacing/otherworldly look and a japanese '80s gladiator thing was on the money. And that reminds me of the 80s...even *I* worked that japanese look. I had a few of those japanese 'rising son' tshirts and handkerchiefs and when I wore them, I felt TOTALLY badass.


----------



## jamie (Aug 21, 2008)

When I was picking favorites before the season started...I had kind of taken Daniel on as my true love for the season...he was like Malan-lite....but as the episodes have unfolded he had really started to let me down. Always with the whining, and not interesting whining, just maudlin, syrupy whining.

This was my favorite episode of PR ever ever. It is hard having a drag queen obsession in the middle of Kentucky, I tell ya...just hard.

When Terri's dress came out it just took my breath away..so dramatic and fierce. I loved Varla Jean's hot pink sailor and that zippy little kick she gave on the way off. I really liked Korto's because I felt she listened and stayed authentic to her talents while giving Sweetie something to work. I think it may come down to a Korto/Terri showdown this season. Kenley was my other pre-season favorite, but I thought her dress last night was a snoozefest.

Appy Irthday Es.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 21, 2008)

Cassie Blanca ( the drag queen persona of Honey when she imagines that she is me) has these comments on the dresses from last nite

Jerell-His model and dress looked like Liza AND David Gest after a date with an atom smasher.

Joe-Jane Fonda called...she wants her Barbarella dress back.

Keith-It is illegal to kill a panda and just plain tacky to take that dead panda and drape it across your shoulders.

Kenley-Bea Arthur the morning after she fucked an ostrich

Terri-DOA "You Spin Me Round (Like A Record)"

Blayne-Priscilla, Queen of the Ninja throwing star pinata

Daniel-Rip-off of Marissa Tomei in The Perez Family

Korto-Tulips on an organ beat a rose on a piano every time.

http://www.bravotv.com/Project_Runway/season/5/photos/gallery.php?e=episode_6_rate_the_runway


Cassie needs to take her Pirin tablets to calm down after such a big dish


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, I really called this one wrong. I thought Joe would be freaking out because he was out of his element. Instead, he pulled off something that I thought was really cute and definitely showed off the _assets_ of his Queen.

I was holding my breath for Keith, because I thought he had a really good chance of being sent home. I was hoping, of course, that it would be Daniel, but Keith was about a thread's width from being auf'd.

Fascinita, when Keith was doubled over and sobbing at the end, was it because he felt the judges were too hard on him, or was it because he's going to miss Daniel oh-so-very-much? I'm curious about that and I figure that you're in the know.

I enjoyed last night's show, also. I'm definitely going to have to catch a re-run, because there was so much packed into the show that I know I missed some stuff.

The whole "licious" tangent had me rolling my eyes and laughing at the same time.

Oh, was anyone else surprised that Blayne's outfit didn't get him into the bottom three? I thought it was pretty horrid. Not as bad as Daniel's, but definitely worse than Jerell's.


----------



## Jes (Aug 21, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Cassie Blanca ( the drag queen persona of Honey when she imagines that she is me)



It's not just Honey, Vardon...we ALL imagine we're you. 


I have been remiss...I haven't read Tim's blog in the last few weeks. Damnit. I'm too busy for my own good, of late. That's just not right.



QUASI: here is your homework reward gold star:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPKGLaGmcsg


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 21, 2008)

Jes said:


> well, our very own drama queen, vardon grip, has won this challenge...And he shall receive his rewards in heaven.



Does this make me the King of Queens? I don't look or feel like Kevin James.


Is my reward to be...7 minutes in heaven?


----------



## Jes (Aug 21, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Does this make me the King of Queens? I don't look or feel like Kevin James.
> 
> 
> Is my reward to be...7 minutes in heaven?


I never type LOL b/c I think it's dumb, but this actually DID make me laugh out loud. Every now and then I turn back the hands of time to that 8th grade graduation party I went to when I was in 7th grade, get it together with that guy who kept touching my leg while we sat outside, and pull him into the closet for the 7 sweetest minutes of my whole life. 

Let me make it clear that those 7 minutes never actually happened, btw. They're entirely in my mind. But they could've happened. They should've happened. Ah, why have I always been such a scaredy-cat?


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 21, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Fascinita, when Keith was doubled over and sobbing at the end, was it because he felt the judges were too hard on him, or was it because he's going to miss Daniel oh-so-very-much? I'm curious about that and I figure that you're in the know.



He's not speaking to me today, because I called him a turd last night.

But I'm guessing the whole sobbing thing was due to his temple garments cramping him in the wrong places. He's got no emotions at all, that one. But his pain threshhold is nil, and he cries at the merest hint of discomfort. Big cry baby.

Either that, or he suddenly realized what a close shave he'd just had, and those were tears of relief.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 21, 2008)

Not sure if it's been mentioned before but I get annoyed with the seriously tanned guy who keeps adding "licious" to the end of things. I think he's trying too hard to have a catchphrase like Christian Siriano with fierce.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 22, 2008)

Jes said:


> QUASI: here is your homework reward gold star:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPKGLaGmcsg




Wow, thank you, O Supreme Administress! It's... it's an object lesson not to let your booty groove get in the way of common sense! Ahhhh, well played, and perhaps more apt than I am willing to share. 

As for Wednesday's antics, I'm also surprised how well Daniel held it together during his downfall. I hope he didn't absorb Keith's vibe and go home to vent his frustration by pulling wings off flies and such. I truly did think he's snap, and the moment that impulse died unborn was when he was defending his Sunset Lime Chiffon creation and his hand jerked up to his head in a defensive posture, but the moment passed and you could see the instant where defeat washed over him instead.

Now all my drama explosion hopes pass to Kenley.


----------



## Suze (Aug 22, 2008)

I never thought I'd say this, but Suede is a sweetheart! I like him more and more for each episode.


----------



## Jes (Aug 22, 2008)

[an aside: today, my rough and tumble 18 year old gangbanger-looking young man bought me flowers. *sniffle* I am so touched].

I am wearing aqua and red today and feeling fabulous. Tired, but fabulous.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 23, 2008)

Jes said:


> But VG seems to be gaining on all of you. But not gaining gaining, just gaining. It amuses me to think about all of the times that term will be searched and this post will pop up and dudes with zippers open will be like: drag queens? what?? i was lookin' for fat bitches!



What about the dudes that are like "fat bitches? what?? I was lookin' for drag queens!?" 



Ashlynne said:


> Oh, was anyone else surprised that Blayne's outfit didn't get him into the bottom three? I thought it was pretty horrid. Not as bad as Daniel's, but definitely worse than Jerell's.



I was definitely surprised! But the only reason I think his outfit didn't get him in to the bottom three was that the other's were just SO spectacularly bad that they made his look good! He lucked out on that one!

Did anyone catch Suede NOT talking in the third person during one of his interviews? He was talking about his outfit and the conflict with the gloves and he said something like "*I'm* not going to let someone tell me how to make the outfit". He was so flustered about it he forgot to say "*Suede* isn't going to let someone tell him how to make the outfit."


----------



## Jes (Aug 23, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Is my reward to be...7 minutes in heaven?


You shall have your 7 minutes in heaven, but you'll be wearing this:


http://www.modestswimandsport.com/?m=r&cat=11

Isn't swimming so refreshing? Even if the water never touches your skin because you're immodest and no man but your husband should ever look upon you? Surf's up! or is that Sufi's up?


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 24, 2008)

I want this one:


----------



## Jes (Aug 24, 2008)

it's so horrible, isn't it? Yesterday I spent all afternoon at the pool (in a new suit, holla) and at the kiddie pool, with 500 kids of her own was a woman in the head to toe burqua with the whole 'only the eyes showing' headscarf. All in black, of course. While Dad was in his shorts, jumping up and down in the pool like an overgrown kid. And the little girls were there in their cute suits and water wings and you just wonder: at what age will their iron curtain fall? At what point will they have to sit on the sidelines wearing all black and watching dad and brothers swimming? 

My personal beliefs only, of course, and if you're a burqua-loving and -respecting woman, so be it. But not me.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 24, 2008)

New suit?

_Holla!!!!_

Pics?


----------



## Jes (Aug 24, 2008)

It's actually a suit that Smushy gave me, from her sister. It didn't fit either of them well and it still had the tags on it, so it's working for me. It's black with a little skirt (I've never worn one like that before--it's pretty but a bit hard for the acrobatic swimmer that I am) and this ...lingerie mesh over my boobies, and it makes me hourglass-y, apparently. I haven't really seen myself in it yet. But it's nice to have another suit. And I am suddenly quite tan.


----------



## Jes (Aug 25, 2008)

i said boobies.


VARDON here is your prize, since there seems to have been some confusion.

ENJOY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fmban3Fio14


----------



## Suze (Aug 25, 2008)

this was kinda fun actually. apparently i'm Chloe Dao!


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 25, 2008)

It seems that I'm Chloe, also. Who knew?


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm a praying mant...

Oops!

I mean, I'm also Chloe Dao.


----------



## Suze (Aug 25, 2008)

Hehe I love quizzes.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 25, 2008)

Jes said:


> i said boobies.
> 
> 
> VARDON here is your prize, since there seems to have been some confusion.
> ...



Sadly, this something that I am familiar with. (in the past)

Thank you for the handjob, sad or otherwise. One should never waste a HJ. Starving people in Africa and all that.

BTW-What is the next challenge?


----------



## Jes (Aug 25, 2008)

What makes me laugh, hardon_grip...er, Vardon_grip (speaking of sad handjobs! one IS the loneliest number) is that you want the homework assignment but you can't even watch the show! 

Anyway, I may be sinning in the near future--I might go down to Baltimore this week to see my boyfriend, in which case I might not catch the show! *gasp*


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 25, 2008)

Jes said:


> What makes me laugh, hardon_grip...er, Vardon_grip (speaking of sad handjobs! one IS the loneliest number) is that you want the homework assignment but you can't even watch the show!


It matters not why you laugh as long as you are laughing.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm wondering where Michael Kors is going to hide his candy THIS week. 

*cue Sammy Davis Jr., singing "Candy Man"


----------



## Jes (Aug 26, 2008)

HOMEWORK:

Ok, as we all know, celeb stylist Rachel Zoe is this week's guest (how many celeb guests are we gonna have this season?). A. She's crazy. Her patter is even weirder than mine and that's really saying something. B. Her appearance is cross promotion for her new Bravo show called:...uh...I'm a Crazy Bitch But I Got My Own Reality Show. No, that's not really the name but I don't know the name and that name is certainly accurate and fitting.

So the homework assignment is this: how many times, from the very start (commercial breaks b efore and after the show, breaks during the show, and mentions by anyone in the cast conversationally) to the very end will Rachel's new show be mentioned by name or concept (i.e., 'your new show' would count as product placement). 

PAYOLA. Ding Ding!

The closest number, without going over, just like Bob Barker used to say, takes the cake.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 26, 2008)

Homework... I'll take 7.

I like your show title better than theirs, I don't even know her from Adam, but the promos have made me hate her already. Me and my legions of invisible friends arec staying away from that hot mess in droves.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 26, 2008)

Homework: 8, please, Ma'am.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry if this has been posted before
http://www.nypost.com/seven/08032008/tv/runway_love_122437.htm
Ah amore!

oops-yes, I see its old news


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 26, 2008)

Great article, Vardon!  This was my favorite part:


> "If anyone looks at 'Project Runway' as 'Project Hookup,' they're going to be disappointed," Gunn says.



Ha ha! Project Hookup. That should be the next Tim Gunn show.

Episode One: Project Hookup goes to Red Lobster where the participants make eyes at one another over the cheesy biscuits.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 26, 2008)

Jes said:


> Ok, as we all know, celeb stylist Rachel Zoe is this week's guest (how many celeb guests are we gonna have this season?).



Diane von Furstenberg, Francisco Costa, Cynthia Rowley & LL Cool J are scheduled for the rest of the season


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 26, 2008)

Homework - I will take 9 please for the "I will die. d.i.e." Rachel Zoe.

And sorry so late, but I have not commented on last weeks show. Can I just say that I LOVE LOVE LOVE RuPaul.

The best part was when Ru was chewing out ole Daniel telling him that "the girls need to make some coin, honey. They don't want to be selling no hormones up in Harlem". His reaction was just priceless. He was like, coins? hormones? what, they are going to send me to Harlem? Huh?

And when little mousy brown girl said in her interview "barflicious".

I loved Joe's outfit and glad that he won. Also loved Koto and Terri. I have realized that I totally hope that Terri for sure makes it to the final three. I always look forward to what she makes.

And can I say that I totally loved Hedda Lettuce. When she was talking privately to Suede and they kissed and made up. It really make me like her as a person, and I loved her catwalk as well.

I believe this is the week that Heidi (and me) spoiled about, so I am looking forward to the results.

Oh and did anyone else notice that Heidi did not say "auf" to Daniel?


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 26, 2008)

Homework-16
There will be 7 commercial breaks and Rachel will get a 15 sec bumper each time.
Heidi will say it when she introduces her.
6 Lower third banners (the banner at the bottom of the screen that pops in briefly)
1 before and 1 after the show


----------



## Jes (Aug 26, 2008)

QuasimodoQT said:


> Homework... I'll take 7.
> 
> I like your show title better than theirs, I don't even know her from Adam, but the promos have made me hate her already. Me and my legions of invisible friends arec staying away from that hot mess in droves.


QT, you and Ash are really making me laugh. I wish you hot, hot bitches could come over tomorrow night.

maybe by then, I'll have electricity back. I don't have it now...black out? brown out? the night the lights went out in Georgia? I'm keeping the freezer closed. That's where I keep the good stuff. 

If anyone is trying to call me about tomorrow, hint hint...keep trying?? I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Jes (Aug 26, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Diane von Furstenberg, Francisco Costa, Cynthia Rowley & LL Cool J are scheduled for the rest of the season



SOMEONE IS GETTING A SPANKING FOR THIS. No spoilers, hardon! come ON. 

Anyway, I want to report that the 'Which designer are you?' quiz is hopelessly flawed b/c we're all Chloe Dao. Maybe normal people are Chloe and batshit crazies are Christian. I should've answered the question while wearing my toga, so that I could have ended up as Rami. I would've answered every question with E: Draping.

I am using my laptop on the battery. Oh, electricity, please come back! I am missing Judge Judy! And i hate missing JJ.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 26, 2008)

Jes said:


> SOMEONE IS GETTING A SPANKING FOR THIS. No spoilers, hardon! come ON.



Spoilers???!!!
Don't you take that tone with me Dial-up

Bravo released the description to the whole season. Wikipedia has all the info as does IMDB. Anybody who Googles Project Runway can get this info. 

(You know that the show was sold to Lifetime don't you?)


----------



## Jes (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh, VG, that's one of hte funniest things anyone has said to me in a long while. Your line to me, I mean. There's an inside joke there that you hit right on the head.

Anyway, I think your homework answer is quite good...I hadn't thought about running commentary on the screen and that definitely bumps up the numbers.

ANd okay, okay. You're forgiven for the spoiler transgression. And yes, I know about the sale.

Bunny: I noticed how confused Daniel looked too! Yes! ANd I think HE said Auf to Heidi, still mired in his deep confusion, as you were so right to point out.

I also wanted to say something about RuPaul. I know that time isn't kind to most of us, so perhaps it's just age but...Ru looked...not good. And I don't mean not pretty I mean not healthy. Sunken cheeks and whatnot. And for a bit, I worried that perhaps he was ill? I don't know. But I worry.

Once, when I was in the Castro, I left my camera (in a camera bag) sitting right out on a table in a coffee shop and then walked away. Halfway down the block I realized I didn't have it, and I ran back and it was right there, just as I left it. That memory makes me happy. 

I also left my camera on the bar about 200 times in New Orleans while I danced half naked in the street for cheap plastic trinkets. THat story makes me even happier.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 26, 2008)

Jes said:


> Oh, VG, that's one of hte funniest things anyone has said to me in a long while. Your line to me, I mean. There's an inside joke there that you hit right on the head.
> 
> Anyway, I think your homework answer is quite good...I hadn't thought about running commentary on the screen and that definitely bumps up the numbers.
> 
> ...



Dear Dial-up

One cannot be forgiven when one has not transgressed. An APOLOGY from the accuser would normally be warranted in such a case. I will assume that it is the fault of your slow connection that you are unaware of the guest judge line-up for the Project Runway 5 season. 

It will take a lot of concentration to keep a running count of lower thirds in addition to commercials and plugs from the cast. 

If they do run lower thirds-the number of "plugs" could be up to 30

Are you of the body of Landru?


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh my gosh. I can see that I've severely underestimated the number of plugs for Rachel Whosieface. Oh well.

Jes, I'd love to head over to your place for the show, but if you don't have electric then there ain't no teevee and I don't wanna miss nothin.

P.S.:
I just have to say it. I already miss Ms D-List, Kathy Griffin. *sigh*


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 26, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Oh my gosh. I can see that I've severely underestimated the number of plugs for Rachel Whosieface. Oh well.


The Rachel Rosenzweig Project.

Bravo's ad cost has increased (mostly due to the success of PR) and the network may push the hell out of The RZ project in hopes of another hit and higher revenue!


----------



## Jes (Aug 26, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> I will assume that it is the fault of your slow connection that you are unaware of the guest judge line-up for the Project Runway 5 season.
> 
> ?



i am a hungry woman with no electricity and a freezer/fridge full of food I don't want to go bad. If you take a tone with me, you're gonna get it. 

I don't even have cell phone reception! I have a bunch of candles going, it's very romantic, I look very hot in candle light and NO ONE IS HERE.

It's a crying shame, I tell you.

And, you can't change your answer, VG. 

hungrily, 
jes


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 26, 2008)

Jes said:


> i am a hungry woman with no electricity and a freezer/fridge full of food I don't want to go bad. If you take a tone with me, you're gonna get it.
> 
> I don't even have cell phone reception! I have a bunch of candles going, it's very romantic, I look very hot in candle light and NO ONE IS HERE.
> 
> ...




Um......so the apology will be delayed?

Maybe you should call a Wah-mbulance to bring you some French Cries


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 26, 2008)

Commercial bumpers should not be allowed. It should be plugs/product placement "in-show" only.


----------



## Jes (Aug 26, 2008)

BUmpers are in play. Bumpers are good. Bumpers are not 'out.' Let's play ball.

And there's no such thing as an apology in this thread. From me, anyway.


----------



## Jes (Aug 27, 2008)

Fasc, your fish is FUCKED UP.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 27, 2008)

Jes said:


> Fasc, your fish is FUCKED UP.



Yes, he's been hittin' the Boone's Farm. He's headed home to sleep it off. Tomorrow's going to be a bitch.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 27, 2008)

Does anyone notice any similarities? Or am I just seeing things?

*Keithy-Poo*






*"Clark Rockefeller"*



Also, I thought this clip was fun: http://video.bravotv.com/player/?id=286333


----------



## Jes (Aug 27, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Yes, he's been hittin' the Boone's Farm. He's headed home to sleep it off. Tomorrow's going to be a bitch.



I'm in no position to judge--I was on my 12th Zima when I posted that message.


----------



## jamie (Aug 27, 2008)

My bid is $1.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, crap, I forgot about the bumpers as well, Vardon is absolutely right. The numbers will skyrocket. How could I forget about those? They turn me into a gnashing, frothing pile of hate... regularly! Perhaps I was trying to forget.

I would love to watch in team formation, too, but mah kittehs have taken me hostage. Again. Pray for me.

In penance, I will greatly and publicly shame myself. Deep breath, here goes. I actually watch the Tori Spelling show. How is this topical, you ask? Well, RuPaul was on, attending a party. You are right, looking awfully thin, but seemed perky and relaxed. I'm crossing my fingers. HE has always seemed funny and smart, and SHE is quite the pioneer icon. In short, a fave.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 27, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Does anyone notice any similarities? Or am I just seeing things?
> 
> *Keithy-Poo*
> 
> ...



Daddy, is that you?

On another note - I just watched that video clip and it showed RuPaul chastising Keith with "Did a dingo eat your baby, mate?" "You've got a lot of excuses!" How funny is that? Keith looked like for just one minute, he was in his head sharpening his "special" scissors and needles and getting ready to make a RuPaul garment. Mind you, not a garment for RuPaul, but a garment OF RuPaul. 
And along these same lines, I have seen this episode way too many times. Every time that I see Keith petting that damn jacket, my mind automatically flashes to the scene in Silence of the Lambs with the girl in the hole. (who by the way is the new lesbian doctor on Grey's Anatomy). You know, maybe Keith makes garments out of pieces of material because he really wants to make them out of pieces of you, or me, or anyone.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 27, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Mind you, not a garment for RuPaul, but a garment OF RuPaul.



Ha! Yes!!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 27, 2008)

Everyone is lying about Keith!

I'm not listening.

(For homework, my answer's 12--but only because we're counting bumpers.)


----------



## Jes (Aug 27, 2008)

it puts the sequins in the basket or it gets the gold lam'e again!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 27, 2008)

Don't you make me hurt your guest judge!

View attachment 48575


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm gonna say 10 for homework. Heidi and Tim will probably say it and there may not be as many avails for the bumpers.

On a completely different note:

Did any of you all know that when our fearless leader gets in a swimming pool, she turns into a 5 year old? I do!!! It is glorious to behold!


----------



## Jes (Aug 27, 2008)

15. Why not? 

I can make any swimming pool into a fountain. A yellow one.

I LOVE TO SWIM. I am a little brown nut now, people, and my hair is like...white blond from the sun and the salt. And it looks like Sun/Mon is gonna be hot and sunny again. thank you jesus!


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 27, 2008)

Do I watch the Big Dog give his speech or PR? I'm so confused!!!


----------



## Jes (Aug 27, 2008)

BD says the same thing every time so... decision made.

Anyway, wtf? Where's my RZoe? I'm lost! Naked and confused!

I LOVE the black on black crime tonight though with Jerrell, Terri and Korto!

And how TIm did an Ed Grimley gesture, I must say.

How did korto connect the strips on her garment? I couldn't even tell. 

Oh, suede.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 27, 2008)

Uh oh. 

I'm worried.


----------



## Jes (Aug 27, 2008)

lord, i love it when suede talks to his dead relatives. Where he's like: and I know my dad is up there watching me right now---watching you make a dress out of a car? really? he doesn't have better shit to do? 
and Joe with his: I'm from Motor City, I'm in my element! Becasue people wear bras made out of headlights in Detroit, maybe? 

Even Tim was weirded out abotu this challenge. He had such a look on his face atop the parking ramp like: Wtf, they've finally gone too far with this shit.


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 27, 2008)

My condolences to Fascinita!!! :kiss2:


----------



## Jes (Aug 27, 2008)

wait==you're my fan? my superfan? do you want to stalk me and wear my skin to your birthday? I think you do.

i want everyone to do a 'fan of jes' under his/her piccie. I'll take over this board, I will. Or all of Dims maybe. And no one even knows I came back to post on a thread so they'll wonder why dozens, nay, HUNDREDS of people have avatar tag lines reading 'fan of jes.' 

Now, who wants to come and rub soothing lotion on my back?


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 27, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> My condolences to Fascinita!!! :kiss2:



Sob.

My poor Keith was so tortured about going back to Utah.

He's told me that he's taking at least one of the alread-auf'd home with him, in his suitcase.

Poor sweetheart. I wanted to comfort him as he bawled.

(He was *very* psychotic tonight, though. I have to say. He snapped at everyone and talked smack out of the wazoo.)


----------



## Jes (Aug 27, 2008)

A moment of silence, please, for the untimely demise of F and K's love connection.

[pause]

Ok, here's the thing. It's sad to get booted and I think his tears were genuine but. BUT. but but but. Dude is like: I don't get any chances in Utah! *sob* ...and? So? You're a young, strong, healthy, middle-class (probably) white dude. You have more chances to get out of Utah than like...ANYONE else. So take it. I'm supposed to feel bad for you b/c you're going back home in your secret undies, never to leave again? Hey, look, I'll write you up a Temple Recommend, as your elder (though I don't look a day over 25, motherfuckers!) but quit your whining! Move to NYC where all the gays live! And kill them! Errr.... befriend them.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 27, 2008)

So much to say and it's late and I have to go to work tomorrow and ... oh.


Fascinita, I'm so sorry. You and your love, separated once again. Your love affair was fleeting but strong. Strong as ... well, just strong.
Poor us, now we have to come up with other things to post besides all of the different ways Keith reminds of us a serial killer.
I couldn't tell who was singing "The Roof Is On Fire" while they were in the elevator, but whoever it is, I love them. L.O.V.E.
This is the 2nd week Suede has talked to dead people. Is M. Night Shyamalan directing PR this season?
Kenley was in need of a waaahmbulance tonight.
Ratbones?
No, really. RATBONES?
One of the texts I received during the show was from Korto. She said she didn't mind Terri laughing about her garment because she's the one who started the jokes. If she jokes about it, then it's fair game. She also said her coatdress weighed 30 lbs. 30! She felt sorry for her model.
I got what Blayne was going for. If he could have made the bust fit better, he probably wouldn't have wound up in the bottom 3. I liked the concept and the 7-years-of-no-sex decorations.
*R a t b o n e s* ??????

Night night. Sweet dreams. :wubu:

*P.S.:*
I was totally shocked by the lack of Zoe promos.

Okay, okay, now I'm going. *yawn*


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 27, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> [*]I couldn't tell who was singing "The Roof Is On Fire" while they were in the elevator, but whoever it is, I love them.



I believe you're in love with Blayne, then, Ash. MMMM hmmm. Snap snap snap. 

OK, my early favorite for PR 5 winner: Leanne. 

The girl thinks on her feet. And while right now I feel she's the underdog, to Korto, that's all the more reason to cheer for her. I just love a come-from-behind... err... _win_.

I'd love to see Terri take this season, but I think she can be just a touch off-key at times.


----------



## olwen (Aug 28, 2008)

I didn't wanna read this thread cause I was afraid there might be spoilers, but if blayne is in the final three then Nina and Michael and Heidi need new fashion goggles. That boy is just plain weird. I wouldn't want to wear anything he's made.


----------



## intraultra (Aug 28, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> OK, my early favorite for PR 5 winner: Leanne.
> 
> The girl thinks on her feet. And while right now I feel she's the underdog, to Korto, that's all the more reason to cheer for her. I just love a come-from-behind... err... _win_.



Yes, yes, yes. I am 100% rooting for Leanne...at this point.

Also I'm feeling like Suede should have been in the bottom 3. I dunno. That pom pom skirt was pretty bad.


----------



## olwen (Aug 28, 2008)

intraultra said:


> Yes, yes, yes. I am 100% rooting for Leanne...at this point.
> 
> Also I'm feeling like Suede should have been in the bottom 3. I dunno. That pom pom skirt was pretty bad.



I root for Katto or however you spell her name. She keeps getting passed over by the judges. They tell her how much they love her designs but she doesn't win. What the heck is that about? I have liked everything she's made. 

And Suede can't go yet. I love how he refers to himself in the third person. Seriously. I can't get enough of that. I'd love to see what would happen if he were stuck in a room with Peter O'toole or Robin Williams. Olwen would be pleased.


----------



## Jes (Aug 28, 2008)

olwen said:


> I didn't wanna read this thread cause I was afraid there might be spoilers, but if blayne is in the final three then Nina and Michael and Heidi need new fashion goggles. That boy is just plain weird. I wouldn't want to wear anything he's made.



hey miss lady--the rulez is: if you're guessing, then it's fair game. If you're tellin' stuff those of us watching the show haven't seen/heard yet, then I destroy you using only the power of my mind. KNow what I mean? Like, if I guess that Blayne takes it, that's not a spoiler. If I post that I read he takes it well...then....I have to destroy myself.


----------



## olwen (Aug 28, 2008)

Jes said:


> hey miss lady--the rulez is: if you're guessing, then it's fair game. If you're tellin' stuff those of us watching the show haven't seen/heard yet, then I destroy you using only the power of my mind. KNow what I mean? Like, if I guess that Blayne takes it, that's not a spoiler. If I post that I read he takes it well...then....I have to destroy myself.



Hey hey hey, I'm just goin by what's been posted up thread. I have no idea if he'll win. I'm just saying I hope not.


----------



## Jes (Aug 28, 2008)

olwen said:


> Hey hey hey, I'm just goin by what's been posted up thread. I have no idea if he'll win. I'm just saying I hope not.



yessss, I KNOW, what I'm saying is: you wondered if reading this thread would spoil things for you and I'm saying that the goal is for it NOT to spoil anything for anyone. That's the rule. Also a rule: time waits for no one. Meaning: if you didn't catch the ep, we're not holding off discussions. Finally, last and most important rule: i'm always right.

the end.

also, blayne has that thing that christian had that i appreciated which is a positive spirit and excitement at the challenge. A lot of the other desingers are like...holding back. And glass half empty-ing and freaking out. ANd he's like: wow! a car! into a dress! Ok!


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 28, 2008)

I was really disappointed they didn't use more car like stuff in the dresses. Jerrelle should have won just being the only person to do that. Using the seatbelts was just a cop out by everyone.

I am by no means an expert or pretend to be in the world of fashion, actually i am pretty much as from it as you can be.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 28, 2008)

I would have liked to see working headlights! Seriously. I kept wondering why one of the designers wasn't going that way. Then again, who among them knows zilch about circuitry? Suede? Highly bloody unlikely.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 28, 2008)

they woulda need a battery to make it happen and a way to hide it. It seemed like no one really wanted to take the slightest risk this week.


----------



## Jes (Aug 28, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> I was really disappointed they didn't use more car like stuff in the dresses. Jerrelle should have won just being the only person to do that. Using the seatbelts was just a cop out by everyone.
> 
> I am by no means an expert or pretend to be in the world of fashion, actually i am pretty much as from it as you can be.



yeah, the seatbelts were overused, but the winner used 2 leather car seats (the very tops of them) to make a cocktail dress. Think about that for a second. You know?

Did anyone see blayne's sketch? The dress broke above the knee and had fringe to just under the knee. Much nicer than what he ended up with. And I like the mirror detailing. BUt I knew the top was a trainwreck---er, car wreck!--from the start.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 28, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I believe you're in love with Blayne, then, Ash. MMMM hmmm. Snap snap snap.



_Ashlynne and Blayne,
sittin in a tree.
L-I-C-I-O-U-S!_

*shrug* I could do worse!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 28, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> _Ashlynne and Blayne,
> sittin in a tree.
> L-I-C-I-O-U-S!_
> 
> *shrug* I could do worse!



Only problem is, it's going to be seven years before you can have sex with him.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 28, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Only problem is, it's going to be seven years before you can have sex with him.



Good. He'll be of age by then.


----------



## Jes (Aug 28, 2008)

i'll tell you what, people--I am not waiting 7 years to have sex with ANYONE. Or 1 year. Or, hell, 1 week. 

And that's that.

Bring it!


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 28, 2008)

Jes said:


> i'll tell you what, people--I am not waiting 7 years to have sex with ANYONE. Or 1 year. Or, hell, 1 week.
> 
> And that's that.
> 
> Bring it!


B-b-b-but you said you ain't no holla-back girl


----------



## Jes (Aug 28, 2008)

If I'm callin' the shots, then how can I be a hollaback girl? You dig?

Remember: I'm a fighter, not a lover. Or something like that.


----------



## jamie (Aug 28, 2008)

I actually loved Suede's dress last night. I dug the little blingy skirt thing.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 28, 2008)

It seemed to Ashlynne that Suede was channeling Keith (along with Suede's dead relatives).

Interesting that Keith didn't channel Keith, and so Keith went home.


----------



## LalaCity (Aug 28, 2008)

Jes said:


> I'm a fighter, not a lover. Or something like that.



What -- is this the only thread you post to anymore? Come back to the rest of the boards or I'll sic my (normally peaceful) dolphins on you.


----------



## olwen (Aug 28, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> It seemed to Ashlynne that Suede was channeling Keith (along with Suede's dead relatives).
> 
> Interesting that Keith didn't channel Keith, and so Keith went home.



I'm sooo glad keith went home. I didn't like him from the start and the one challenge where he could have gone fringe crazy and gotten away with it, he toned it down and he was a total crybaby. I just hope that Katto, Suede, that other black chick, and Jarrel, and make it to the final four at least.


----------



## Jes (Aug 29, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> What -- is this the only thread you post to anymore? Come back to the rest of the boards or I'll sic my (normally peaceful) dolphins on you.



i'll tell you what--sometimes, those dolphins were the only thing to get me through my day.


----------



## Jes (Aug 29, 2008)

So, I'm underwhelmed by the Rachel Zoe cross promotion. Gee, I wonder what the reason for that could be...? a little help?


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 29, 2008)

I was really surprised by that. I expected her show to be plastered all over the screen. Her show only got one mention, right? When Heidi introduced her?

Anyhow, I don't even remember ever hearing of her until I started seeing commercials for the show. "Rachel, who?" I just looked her up on Wiki. (Because it's all about the Wiki.)



> Zoe's influence on her clients' weight has been questioned by the media; in response, Zoe said, "I don't think it's fair to say that I'm responsible because I'm a thin person, that because I'm influencing their style I'm influencing what they eat. There was this crazy rumour that I was getting diet pills from Mexico and distributing them. I was like, 'Okay, I've never even tried cocaine. I don't do drugs  I'm too much of a control freak'."



Okay, that's weird.

"I've never even tried cocaine." Is cocaine a _lite_ drug? You know, similar to when one of us normal folks says, "I don't like taking drugs ... I don't even take aspirin."


----------



## Jes (Aug 29, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I was really surprised by that. I expected her show to be plastered all over the screen. Her show only got one mention, right? When Heidi introduced her?
> 
> Anyhow, I don't even remember ever hearing of her until I started seeing commercials for the show. "Rachel, who?" I just looked her up on Wiki. (Because it's all about the Wiki.)
> 
> ...



I caught 2. A banner at the bottom of the screen and Heidi's mention. I was sad she wasn't as crazy as I've read about her being--she's a total wackadoo.

Anyway, I think someone has a good answer to this conundrum so put your hands together and pray to hear it.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 29, 2008)

Okay, okay...this just speculation why there was little promotion for The Rachel Ho-ee Project.

I was talking to my source inside Bravo, codename: Shallow Tonsil

Bravo's Parent company, NBC Universal is suing TWC (The Weinstein Co.) for breach of contract. In a complaint filed in a New York court in April of this year, they contend that TWC can't sell Project Runway season 6 to Lifetime because they were denied their "first refusal" option. TWC has a 5 season contract with NBCU that is up this season.
They also state that because of this breach, they are denied first refusal on a proposed SPIN-OFF.

(Fingers crossed-Tim Gunn gets his own show???!!!)

Project Runway 5 is “presently scheduled to begin airing in July 2008,” the complaint says, a part of a January agreement NBCU and Bravo now says was not in their best interests. The season “would be produced and exhibited earlier than Bravo desired … concessions [which] left Bravo with *a substantially less optimal schedule for producing, airing and selling commercial time and product integrations on Cycle Five*, as well as a much shorter interval between the airing of Cycles Four and Five than Bravo would normally have preserved, and that it believed was most advantageous for it,” the complaint says.

Long story short-The moved up the air date left Bravo inadequate time to prepare ad/promo time for the show.


----------



## Jes (Aug 29, 2008)

Man oh man--the inside scoop! And I didn't even have to hang out in a parking garage to get it! Thanks, VG!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> codename: Shallow Tonsil



aka Google?



> SPIN-OFF.
> 
> (Fingers crossed-Tim Gunn gets his own show???!!!)



Uh, hello? He has his own show. It's called Tim Gun's House of Style (actually, it's Tim Gunn's Guide to Style.. the "guide" being Veronica Webb, evidently... There's zero chemistry between Tim and Veronica (don't get me wrong, I love her). I want to see them try another model... Linda Evangelista? Will she get out of bed for less than $20K this decade?)



> *a substantially less optimal schedule for producing, airing and selling commercial time and product integrations on Cycle Five*,



Well, they certainly seemed to work in Brooke Shields quite efficiently.



> as well as a much shorter interval between the airing of Cycles Four and Five than Bravo would normally have preserved, and that it believed was most advantageous for it,” the complaint says.




One phrase: Hot mess.


----------



## Jes (Aug 29, 2008)

i need to know why someone isn't my fan anymore. my no. 1 fan. *waiting*


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 29, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Uh, hello? He has his own show. .



Sorry I wasn't specific enough for some people.

Is it possible that Tim Gunn will get the proposed Project Runway spin-off? I hope so.

Better?


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Sorry I wasn't specific enough for some people.



Some people need to know that some people don't appreciate being referred to as "some people."

Some people have names, honey.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 29, 2008)

Geeeeeeeze. *Some people*!

I guess this explains why PR is squeezed in during the 9:00 (Eastern) time slot, also? They had to put it there because they didn't have any 10:00s open?


----------



## Jes (Aug 29, 2008)

I seriously hate the 9 pm time slot. It cuts into my time at my pottery studio (where I make some fugly shit and then glaze it!). 

The whole thing is enough to make me snarf painkillers and put Fast Times at Ridgemont High on a loop tape and watch it 'til my eyes bleed.


----------



## Jes (Aug 29, 2008)

some people should check some people's cell phone voicemail.


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 29, 2008)

Jes said:


> some people should check some people's cell phone voicemail.



Some people should call some people!


----------



## Jes (Aug 29, 2008)

some people are headed out to the elliptical machine but some people will be in touch with some people with the T. And some people think Sunday is gonna be 86 and sunny! And some people have face pains so severe that some people called the dentist.


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 29, 2008)

Jes said:


> some people are headed out to the elliptical machine but some people will be in touch with some people with the T. And some people think Sunday is gonna be 86 and sunny! And some people have face pains so severe that some people called the dentist.



Some people think that it's about some time!


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 29, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivBwsJ32CDU


----------



## Jes (Aug 29, 2008)

some people have dial up.

some people know the mocking will now begin. some people accept its inevitability.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

Jes said:


> some people have dial up.
> 
> some people know the mocking will now begin. some people accept its inevitability.



[channeling Suede:] Don't worry. It's Leann Rimes.  You'd be clicking the X in the corner faster than your up could dial, anyway. Wackadoodle.

[channeling Keith:] Some people are going to pay for causing me to hear three notes of that song and see ten frames of that video.

[channeling Blayne:] Somelicious!


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 29, 2008)

Grandpa, what's dial up?


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 29, 2008)

Some people are sorry they clicked the link.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 29, 2008)

I guess I shouldn't ruin my street cred here and tell you that I know that her birthday was yesterday, huh? And BTW, I only listened for two minutes. (out of four)


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 29, 2008)

Nahhhhh, your street cred isn't ruined with me.  I liked her, once upon a time. But now her voice just sounds ... I dunno ... heavy. Or something. Makes it hard for me to listen.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I guess I shouldn't ruin my street cred here and tell you that I know that her birthday was yesterday, huh? And BTW, I only listened for two minutes. (out of four)



Fasci doesn't care for Leannlicious (and still may have to open a can of whup ass on VG), but she respects your taste.


----------



## Jes (Aug 30, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Grandpa, what's dial up?



it's rare that i'm speechless but.... *sputter*


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 30, 2008)

Jes said:


> some people should check some people's cell phone voicemail.



I think I _just_ recognized this as belonging to me.


----------



## Jes (Aug 30, 2008)

Falls view, baby. Falls view. 

stoked.


----------



## Jes (Aug 30, 2008)

some people have turned out to be a real disappointment. But some people are good as gold. Some people just need to try hard to remember that.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 31, 2008)

Jes said:


> some people have turned out to be a real disappointment. But some people are good as gold. Some people just need to try hard to remember that.



Amen to every last word of that! Amen!

How was your Saturday, Jes? I just came home from having mediocre Thai. It still tasted fabulous because I hadn't had it in a year. You people in the NE cities need to treasure what you have. It's not that easy to find good ethnic good outside of major metropolitan areas. 

Now getting ready to watch a mediocre Nicole Kidman flick.


----------



## Jes (Aug 31, 2008)

i was just watching part of one! with daniel craig! i turned it off.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 31, 2008)

Jes said:


> with daniel craig! i turned it off.



He's dreamy. He turns me on. (Or he would, if he were standing in front of me.)


----------



## Jes (Aug 31, 2008)

John, I'm only dancing, you turn me on.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 31, 2008)

I am working on a peanut butter cookie recipe, but thought I'd post the results on the Snickerdoodle's I made a few days ago. The PB cookie pix will have to wait until I return from Mexico.








[/IMG]


----------



## Jes (Aug 31, 2008)

honey, you can't eat a picture of a cookie. Am I being clear?


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 31, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> I am working on a peanut butter cookie recipe, but thought I'd post the results on the Snickerdoodle's I made a few days ago. The PB cookie pix will have to wait until I return from Mexico.



One word: Cruel.


----------



## Jes (Aug 31, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> I am working on a peanut butter cookie recipe, but thought I'd post the results on the Snickerdoodle's I made a few days ago. The PB cookie pix will have to wait until I return from Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mexico? Are you going to have kitchen privileges there?


----------



## olwen (Aug 31, 2008)

Peanut butter cookies - yuk.

So, I went past 42nd street on the bus and saw people setting up the tents for fashion week. This means the final three will be here soon. If I find anything out shall I keep it to myself?


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 31, 2008)

There might be an uproar if you post it here.

However ... feel free to PM me! LOL! I love scoopy stuff.


----------



## Jes (Sep 1, 2008)

olwen said:


> Peanut butter cookies - yuk.
> 
> So, I went past 42nd street on the bus and saw people setting up the tents for fashion week. This means the final three will be here soon. If I find anything out shall I keep it to myself?



yes. 

and pbcookies: YAY.


----------



## Jes (Sep 2, 2008)

what is this shoah against peanut butter cookies?? I'm not a huge fan of PB though in sweets, as american as it is (and it IS), I do like PB. There used to be this PBMaxx monstrosity that I liked eating. 

My vacation ends tonight, people. I've taken a sleeping pill, put freshly laundered sheets on the bed and written out the latest copy of my will. 

a moment of silence, please...


----------



## Jes (Sep 2, 2008)

Awww....not in a world, anymore. Not in ours, at least:
http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/Movies/09/02/obit.lafontaine/index.html


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 2, 2008)

Jes said:


> Awww....not in a world, anymore. Not in ours, at least:
> http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/Movies/09/02/obit.lafontaine/index.html



I heard this today on NPR. RIP. In a world.

PS - Homework this week?


----------



## Jes (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes.

But I must say...I am in such crazy pain that I can scarcely hold my shit together right now. Like trying-not-to-vomit pain. 

Homework:

What will I be wearing during PR tomorrow night?

Winner gets a pie.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 2, 2008)

Jes said:


> Yes.
> 
> But I must say...I am in such crazy pain that I can scarcely hold my shit together right now. Like trying-not-to-vomit pain.



I'm sorry, you're in pain, Booboo Kitty. Is it because Aunt Flo is in town? 



> Homework:
> 
> What will I be wearing during PR tomorrow night?



I need to think about this. But I'm seeing a guava-pink item of clothing.

[quote
Winner gets a pie.[/QUOTE]

Oh, please, let it be blueberry.


----------



## olwen (Sep 3, 2008)

Jes said:


> Awww....not in a world, anymore. Not in ours, at least:
> http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/Movies/09/02/obit.lafontaine/index.html



That's actually really really sad. Let us bow our heads in a moment of silence. 


Who will voice movie trailors now?


----------



## olwen (Sep 3, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> There might be an uproar if you post it here.
> 
> However ... feel free to PM me! LOL! I love scoopy stuff.



I won't post it then. But I will PM.



Jes said:


> what is this shoah against peanut butter cookies?? I'm not a huge fan of PB though in sweets, as american as it is (and it IS), I do like PB. There used to be this PBMaxx monstrosity that I liked eating....



Yuk cause I'm allergic to it now. I used to love the stuff but now it just makes me gag.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 3, 2008)

Jes said:


> Yes.
> 
> But I must say...I am in such crazy pain that I can scarcely hold my shit together right now. Like trying-not-to-vomit pain.
> 
> ...



My guess is: Nothing but a smile?   

Either that or a robe and slippers with a heating pad on your stomach and an ice pack on your head, if you're still not feeling well. (Hope you feel better!)

If I'm right do I get my choice of pie? :eat2:


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 3, 2008)

Jes said:


> Yes.
> 
> But I must say...I am in such crazy pain that I can scarcely hold my shit together right now. Like trying-not-to-vomit pain.



Oh no!  I'm sorry. I hope you feel better by today.



> Homework:
> 
> What will I be wearing during PR tomorrow night?
> 
> Winner gets a pie.



Well, I'm not rightly sure. But I can say I'm positive that it won't be this:


----------



## Jes (Sep 3, 2008)

jamie said:


> My bid is $1.



Well, Jaime won the last challenge and for you, Jaime, PR Challenge Winner, we have this special prize:

Crazy disjointed not-overly-timely jokes (the sort of stuff I was randomly saying all the time a while back):

http://www.mcsweeneys.net/2005/7/21alexander.html

Congrats!


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 3, 2008)

Jes said:


> Homework:
> What will I be wearing during PR tomorrow night?
> Winner gets a pie.


I am going out on a limb here....my guess is-CLOTHES! Jes will be wearing some type of clothes. (The non-specific question opens a loophole answer that must guarantee me a win-unless of course Jes purposely tries to put the kibosh on my answer and goes buck nekkid which makes Jersey the winner. Either way, this sets into motion the first step in my plan for world domination.)


Honey...what are doing on my computer? Why are you looking at me that way? Get back! I am warning you...


fFFG*^%kjsdfvbilt
asfv
156fg6g6
v

vfv
b

t
b23de


END TRANSMISSION


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 3, 2008)

My answer tonight is "leatha."

I'll probably be late coming to the party, as I'm working into the wee hours. Start without me, but leave some of those canapes for hungry, hard-working me.


----------



## Smushygirl (Sep 3, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> My answer tonight is "leatha."
> 
> I'll probably be late coming to the party, as I'm working into the wee hours. Start without me, but leave some of those canapes for hungry, hard-working me.



I'll keep the light on for you, Boo!!!

My homework:

Pilar, you will be wearing Pilar.


----------



## Jes (Sep 3, 2008)

i wish. Mmmm. Pilar. She smells nummy on her tummy. *sadface*


----------



## Jes (Sep 3, 2008)

which one of you bitches is bringing the fried chicken? I want it done in wesson oil just like mrs. brady made it!


----------



## Jes (Sep 3, 2008)

first off, thanks for the no chicken, ladies.

second:

outfit: fur suit. Racoon. 

winner: Smushy (guessing Pilar was damned close)

prize: me. Saturday night. Do with me as you wish.

(actually, I have an idea).


the end.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow. I just got here. I'm kind of glad no one posted, because I'm going to have 'til 11 to see the episode and I'd be spoiling it for myself right now by reading through everything.

Uh oh. I hope to hell they're not trying to foist that interior design show on us in place of PR. Was it even on? Is that why no one posted?

Smushy: :happy:

Jes: Wesson oil! I hadn't thought of that in decades. Love it.


----------



## olwen (Sep 3, 2008)

PR aired. And I have a bit to say about it, but I will wait till after it airs again to post.


----------



## Jes (Sep 3, 2008)

no, no, olwen, bring it. 

I have things to say. I was very happy with Leann as the winner. She did a great job. I also liked Korto's dress. The woman can work a print (for a second, I thought it might be shades of Uli coming through. "We are on ze beach. We are having a parteee."). I like Kenlee's dress and I see why she wanted to do a single piece but that's her era, to some extent and I would've liked to have seen her do another piece. And...I think Joe should've gone home. His was nasty and badly made and I think Stella's was just badly made (the cape was nasty-ish though). I'm surprised they kept him around-- he's milquetoast-y and she's not. BUt I also believe she isn't going to cry all the way home like a 20 year old would. But then again, how much did she grow in these challenges? 

I like the way Blayne does his sketches.

And the part where Jerrell humps that dog in the studio was just...weird.


----------



## olwen (Sep 3, 2008)

Jes said:


> no, no, olwen, bring it.
> 
> I have things to say. I was very happy with Leann as the winner. She did a great job. I also liked Korto's dress. The woman can work a print (for a second, I thought it might be shades of Uli coming through. "We are on ze beach. We are having a parteee."). I like Kenlee's dress and I see why she wanted to do a single piece but that's her era, to some extent and I would've liked to have seen her do another piece. And...I think Joe should've gone home. His was nasty and badly made and I think Stella's was just badly made (the cape was nasty-ish though). I'm surprised they kept him around-- he's milquetoast-y and she's not. BUt I also believe she isn't going to cry all the way home like a 20 year old would. But then again, how much did she grow in these challenges?
> 
> ...



Oh man, I wanted Korto to win. She got jypped yet again!! You know she was pissed - again. And what the hell did Blane make? What the fuck was that? How did he manage to go thru again. I want his tanned ass to go home. But Leanne's dress was beautiful. 

I also think Joe should have gone home. While both his and Stella's outfits were both sloppy at least she had a coherent look. What's up with the judges? Perhaps Stella's problem was that she wasn't being true enough to her own vision?

You know what else I don't like about this group - they're too up in each other's stuff. I'm not saying they shouldn't talk to each other or be friendly but they seem to be a little too helpful with each other. I'm thinking tho that as the show progresses they will become more catty. 

I am a bit confused about the timing of the show to Mercedes Benz Fashion Week, which begins next week I think. It seems like they aren't far along enough in the show...hate to say it, but by the time they get to the final three the whole world will have already known who they were and so much for spoiler alerts. I wonder if all of this has anything to do with the whole bruhaha with Bravo and Lifetime.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 3, 2008)

I just stopped by jericas, where lots of nice blue stuff is happening. Someone may want to check my comment about the green flash, if she wants to get married soon, that is.

Now watching PR5. Shhhhh.


Oh lol I'm just seeing Jerrell's demented-happy smile and head-bob when he's told that he can pick a sample from Diane VF's showroom. How adorable. Perfectly.

And Kenley's having a breakdown. ahahaah


----------



## Jes (Sep 3, 2008)

yeah, i could tell Korto was pissed. SHe's not good at hiding it... And Terri? God love the woman, she is nuts! And I like it!


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 3, 2008)

I tell you what.

Baby boy Blayne knows how to draw. There's talent in that boy, though I'm not sure it's in sewing.


----------



## olwen (Sep 3, 2008)

Olwen thinks Blane should spend less time tanning and more time sewing.


----------



## Smushygirl (Sep 3, 2008)

Jes said:


> yeah, i could tell Korto was pissed. SHe's not good at hiding it... And Terri? God love the woman, she is nuts! And I like it!



i think Korto just has that terminally surly face, like ice cube.


----------



## Smushygirl (Sep 3, 2008)

Jes said:


> first off, thanks for the no chicken, ladies.
> 
> second:
> 
> ...



Oh yay! I win!!!! BTW, I'm wearing my kitty afghan right now. The loveliest, softest, black and white afghan. Haha!


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 3, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> Oh yay! I win!!!! BTW, I'm wearing my kitty afghan right now. The loveliest, softest, black and white afghan. Haha!



I'm wearing my kitty afghan, too! (If it's what I think it is.) And my afghan is kneading my arm with its paws.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote of the Night:

"She loves a tan. It's in the bag."

---

I have to say, I don't hate all of what Stella does, but her vision is certainly very limited. I liked the idea of a cape tonight, and liked the pants. But that halter vest has kitschy-biker-vampire-rocker written all over it, even if it was done in tweed or herringbone, or whatever that was.

Joe's was an absolute disaster tonight. Kenley's was sad.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 4, 2008)

Leanne's dress was my favorite of them all. I'm glad she was rewarded. 

Misc. ramblings...
Does Stella remind anyone else of Patty Smith?
Or maybe she WISHES she could be as cool as this woman! Uh, Stella? Candy Slice called...she wants her look back
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMF7JrPHT74

I love the savings that you get when buying from an e-tailer, but I hate that your card is charged and you don't have the item in your hand. I just bought this today and have to wait 3-5 days before I can fondle it. http://www.nikonusa.com/Find-Your-Nikon/Product/Digital-SLR/25432/D300.html



okay, back to my joss sticks.


----------



## Smushygirl (Sep 4, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I'm wearing my kitty afghan, too! (If it's what I think it is.) And my afghan is kneading my arm with its paws.



Yes, you are right. My afghan is purring as well!


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 4, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> 3-5 days before I can fondle it. http://www.nikonusa.com/Find-Your-Nikon/Product/Digital-SLR/25432/D300.html
> 
> .



Honey, I'd be doing more than going to first base with that thing. I'd be trying to hump it.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 4, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Honey, I'd be doing more than going to first base with that thing. I'd be trying to hump it.


I can't hump it. Why do you think I need a new camera?


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 4, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Why do you think I need a new camera?



Naturally, you want to turn that thing out and put it to work for you. But pimps enjoy the best of both worlds--they can have their camera and hump it, too, if youknowwhati'msayingandikindathinkgyoudo.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 4, 2008)

Suede was back to talking in the third person again tonight. Thank God, now all is right with the world.
I'm not surprised Stella left tonight. I can't believe she made it this long. Leatha this, leatha that. Enough already. When I first saw her making her outfit tonight and I saw black material I thought "OMG is that leather again?" 
Also, did you catch Stella smiling when she was leaving? She actually looked cute and not her usual miserable. Where was that smile all these weeks?


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 4, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> looked cute and not her usual miserable. Where was that smile all these weeks?



I know! Maybe she's one of those people who are happier when they finally fail, because at least they don't have to keep _worrying_ about failing?


----------



## Jes (Sep 4, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I know! Maybe she's one of those people who are happier when they finally fail, because at least they don't have to keep _worrying_ about failing?



I'd prefer it if you stopped talking about my personal business here. Thanks.


----------



## Jes (Sep 4, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Leanne's dress was my favorite of them all. I'm glad she was rewarded.
> 
> Misc. ramblings...
> Does Stella remind anyone else of Patty Smith?
> ...



i get the patty smith connection, too.

you know, when i agonized over my lumix, and finally picked it, this guy i know was like: oh, in order to take the pix of the stuff you want to take pix of, you need at least a $700 lens. I hate men. I really do. Shut up! It's like that ep of the Simpsons where Apu says (to Homer): Shut up. Shut up! I can't believe you don't shut up!

But yours looks like you don't need the lens, so you don't have to shut up. Unless I tell you to shut up!

sorry in advance. Pain.


----------



## Jes (Sep 4, 2008)

sometimes, in the morning, i yell.


----------



## Jes (Sep 4, 2008)

hey, since i'm already yelling, can i start to rant more about the weird "'s" that people use when describing something in the plural? What in the FUCK is that all about? A lot of grammar mistakes I can understand. But this one is new, and brought about by the internet, I'm convinced, and it's really shameful.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 4, 2008)

Jes said:


> sometimes, in the morning, i yell.



At Pilar?! 

I can't believe you'd do that.  Maybe you mean "...at Matt Lauer."


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 4, 2008)

Please let's go out for veggie burger's and frie's later.

Afterward, let's go to grandmas house.


----------



## Jes (Sep 4, 2008)

I swear I will kill you. I swear it.

...I'm cranky. You all have my apologies. I'm yelling to yell, not yelling at any one of you specifically. 

I woke up on the wrong side of no one, this morning, if you know what I mean.

shoe's
camera's
flag's
baby's

it's insanity, i tell you. insanity.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh, no, apostophe s for plural has been around since before the internet. I used to spot in on menus in little dives, it's just getting more prevalent. When I moved to NYC 10 years ago, I even saw it on a few store awnings, and was appropriately horrified. 

The only comment I feel compelled to make about last night's show is that I really wanted a closer look at Fern's necklace- I couldn't tell if it was buttons or glass or what, and I WANTED TO KNOW. Sorry for caps, but I felt. very. teased about it.

Maybe I'll make a button necklace from my Giant Jar O' Buttons and see if it compares.


----------



## Jes (Sep 4, 2008)

QY, i wonder about your example--could it be that ESL speakers were putting those menus together? Know what I mean?

Either way, I will destroy them. My killin' finger is going to get a mighty fine workout today, I can tell.

You know what it is? I'm back at work now, and these passive-aggressive motherfuckers are going to get their shit handed to them on a plate. I'm not havin' it! Dirty fuckpigs!


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 4, 2008)

Jes said:


> I'm back at work now, and these passive-aggressive motherfuckers are going to get their shit handed to them on a plate. I'm not havin' it! Dirty fuckpigs!



The only problem that I can see with your proposed scenario is that you have to actually hold and carry a plate of shit. Dirty fuckpigshit.


----------



## Jes (Sep 4, 2008)

you think I won't? Oh please! I've handled worse!

Honestly...being away for 10 days in a row has thrown a wrench into this whole 'status quo/lowest common denominator' thing. I got a breath of fresh air, got to think outside the box (hate that term) and now that I'm back, I see just how full of bullshit some of these people are. And I'm not in a place to put up with that bullshit right now, and I have no qualms about saying so.

Who wants to go get a Hot Brown* with me right now? Speaking of shit, and all.


*google it.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 4, 2008)

Jes said:


> you know, when i agonized over my lumix, and finally picked it, this guy i know was like: oh, in order to take the pix of the stuff you want to take pix of, you need at least a $700 lens. I hate men. I really do. Shut up! It's like that ep of the Simpsons where Apu says (to Homer): Shut up. Shut up! I can't believe you don't shut up!
> 
> But yours looks like you don't need the lens, so you don't have to shut up. Unless I tell you to shut up!
> 
> sorry in advance. Pain.



Baby, NO LENS comes with the camera so I feel you on that $700. That's 18hundy for just the body! 

*I'll say it for you...* GTFO! 

The lens I want to get is 24hundy, but that can wait. I've invested in a good assortment of fixed and zoom lenses already so.....
I guess this is a good a time as any to shut up!

Sorry about your pain.


----------



## Jes (Sep 4, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> I guess this is a good a time as any to shut up!
> 
> .



sometimes i think you're the only one around here who understands me.


----------



## Jes (Sep 4, 2008)

(that wasn't an insult. well it was, but i don't mean it. i mean i want everyone to shut up. even people i really like. and especially people i don't like).


i am starting to panic about a trip to the dentist not being enough to help b/c i honestly don't think i can live like this. OY.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 4, 2008)

QuasimodoQT said:


> The only comment I feel compelled to make about last night's show is that I really wanted a closer look at Fern's necklace- I couldn't tell if it was buttons or glass or what, and I WANTED TO KNOW. Sorry for caps, but I felt. very. teased about it.
> 
> Maybe I'll make a button necklace from my Giant Jar O' Buttons and see if it compares.



The pic they have is very low res so I wasn't able to tweak it too much w/o it going to pixel hell. It looks like multi-color glass rings. (kinda like Lifesavers candy) Although, it may be some kind of lucite/bakelite/plastic-it looks like it would weigh a ton if it was made of glass or ceramic.


----------



## Jes (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah....maybe Czech druk glass?? Or acrylic/resin.


fasc, i don't know what a green flash is. Is someone going to marry me?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 4, 2008)

I wish this thread was actually a discussion about Project Runway.


----------



## Jes (Sep 4, 2008)

Do you now? 

Oh. Well, there was a PR thread that someone started and I started a different thread. But those threads magically became one.

So maybe someone can bring that other thread back, eh? Go ask! Couldn't hurt, thatgirl! good luck.


----------



## Jes (Sep 4, 2008)

i said pooping.



ok, did Michael, et al., use that term this season already? I'm having a brain fart. So to speak.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 4, 2008)

Jes said:


> i said pooping.
> 
> 
> 
> ok, did Michael, et al., use that term this season already? I'm having a brain fart. So to speak.



Heidi used it last season to refer to Crazy's first "grass-stained" dress.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 4, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I wish this thread was actually a discussion about Project Runway.



OMG. I totally agree with you!

Go ahead. Start off the discussion. We could use some cool factor.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 4, 2008)

Jes said:


> QY, i wonder about your example--could it be that ESL speakers were putting those menus together? Know what I mean?



It's not an ESL issue. ESL speakers tend to make other kinds of errors--errors of conjugation probably being tops. "It's" from "its" is a manifestation of a decline in standards in education at the same time that there is rapid entry into an age of communication. People are having to write more letters and words and sentences to do business, while the quality of education that might support that demand is not only not keeping up growth, but actually going in the opposite direction. 

It's related more to the proliferation of online "universities," I think--you can get a degree that gives you the gloss of having studied, without actually having studied--than broken immigrant English. It's a kind of illiteracy, but it's a native-born one.


----------



## Jes (Sep 4, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> OMG. I totally agree with you!
> 
> Go ahead. Start off the discussion. We could use some cool factor.



Yeah. We haven't been discussing the show at all, now that you bring my attention to it. At all.


Oh, and Fasc, I think the expression you wanted is: ZOMG!!1!!!
I think it's the z that pushes me over the edge to funny town.


----------



## Jes (Sep 4, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> at the same time that there is rapid entry into an age of communication. .



see, I want to pursue this b/c this is what I feel in my gut, as well. That it seems to be ALL over the internet when it wasn't 10 years ago (or even fewer) and it really isn't anyplace else, either (unlike, say, 'their' for a singular subject that you DO see on official documents, tv news programs, etc.). I feel like the people who do this now wouldn't have done it 5 years ago, and that's what I don't get--how can your knowledge REGRESS like that? How do you unlearn something? If you're not Charlie in Flowers for Algernon, I mean. I wish I could track this. I wish my evidence wasn't only anecdotal. I think many people are spending much of their lives online and text-based communication is in their faces all day and the more people that make the "'s" mistake, the more other people see it and take it to be correct. 

Oh, and...shoes.


----------



## Jes (Sep 5, 2008)

smush: as our homework winner, you deserve a prize. And here it is. Ever wonder what the previous VP candidates IM about late at night? Here you go:

http://www.236.com/news/2008/09/02/if_they_imd_loser_vps_1_8648.php


----------



## Smushygirl (Sep 5, 2008)

That was hilarious! Thanks, Chief!


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Sep 5, 2008)

Vardon, thanks be to you for that unexpected manna- a closeup pic of the desired object! I repped you, too. I'll have to swirl the concept around in my head a bit to see if I can think of a way to make one, without using plastic OR getting too heavy.

I didn't see the green flash comment, but is it a reference to the emerald flash seen infrequently at sunset? Google Images had a few rockin' pics of that.

And let me point out that half of this post has to do with something worn on PR.

Thatgirl08, if you were frustrated enough to post that, let me offer the perfect solution... post more! Notice that when someone offers up an interesting observaton or comparison, conversation swirls around that? If there aren't any thought-provoking posts, then the conversation digests itself and goes tangential. So provide some Runway meaty thoughts of your own and give everyone another cud to chew.


----------



## Jes (Sep 5, 2008)

QT, do you make jewelry? Did I already know this? Sorry if I did and forgot it. Tell me!

And yes, the green flash...but I don't know anything about it. ANd I haven't seen one...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 5, 2008)

STELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!



I am not sad to see her go, except I do believe that I will miss hearing "leatha" every week. But, Joe really sucked the big one this week. Is this not twice that he has shown that he can not hem straight? Isn't that a basic requirement of sewing? Isn't that what they teach in high school? Plus, was he on crack or what, when he thought he was going to win. Maybe he was missing his wife and made his model into a hoochy momma to get his juices flowing.

And Suede is one lucky boy, cause that rag was hideous. Although he is starting to grow on me. 

Leann has started to surprise me and her outfit was beautiful. Kotto was soooo close. Her outifit was amazing and she used that yellow perfectly. That jacket would look great with a pair of jeans as well. And I am really digging that her comments usually include the words, "something wearable by people of all sizes".

I thought Kenley was cute in the beginning, but I am wondering if she is suffering from cutegirlitis. And really, I have personal demons when someone blows their nose near me, never mind wiping their snot all over themselves while on camera. Hello, every hear of a tissue? 

Oh, and they showed them eating, twice! Who knew that they ever ate.

Now back to our girl Stella. I don't think she ever had a shot at the final three, but, she might have done better this week, if she used two eyes instead of the one she allowed to peek out of her, RATBONESiammissingyoulikemadhat!

And did anyone else notice Jerrel's cute undies?


----------



## mossystate (Sep 5, 2008)

I am really, as opposed to just kinda, starting to despise Kenley. She is an assssssssss. The laughing at whatever his name was, while ON the runway...the sneering at what other people are making, much more than pretty much any Project Runner to date. The eye rolling when she does not win a challenge. All this delivered with that irritating strangled/nasal voice and bulldog mouth. Now, we are seeing the tears. I laugh at her tears. If that makes me a bad person...so be it. Oh, and LOVED when she got smacked by Furstenberg. Trying to tell The Wrap Dress Queen what she needed...hehe.

Oh..yeah..the undies...they were cute and fit him...well.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Sep 5, 2008)

Jes-

Yerrrrs, I did jewelry/metalsmithing in college, now infrequently, or making my own jump rings or other such mundane tasks. 'Member when I gave you the envelope full of semiprecious beads and chips? All supplies I won't be using anymore. Won't give up my tray of faceted gems, though, no matter how impractical...! And I'd love to make my own dichroic pieces someday.

I did just put together the most mondo charm necklace of all time, though- hundreds of charms, each individually purchased over the years and each having its own relation to my life story.... hence the jump rings. I still have enough for another necklace! It's heavy, but I love it. And it's great when I have to go someplace and wait in line, to eliminate boredom.

As for emerald flash, here's a quick looky at two pics of what they're talking about from my large, geeky earth sciences collection.

Everyone-

Stella did look really good this last episode, as others have noted. She did smile more, and I was grooving on her hair and her eye makeup during the elimination. I actually liked the idea of each piece of her final outfit, just not together, and I wish the vest hadn't been completely lined in the black stuff, that's what made it pull so awkwardly. The collar part just needed to be be lined in a short flap against the skin, and the rest of the vest should have been lined in silk so it would sit right.

Joe surviving yet again is a travesty. Or considering past challenges and the losing outfit this time, a trans-vesty. 

View attachment emeraldflash12crop.jpg


View attachment emeraldflash9.jpg


----------



## Jes (Sep 5, 2008)

Actually, I think Stella was better than both Joe AND Suede. Or maybe...well, her sewing was bad, yeah... I saw it less though. My eye can't pick out a bulge-y crotch (boy, if I had a dime for every time i said that...) as much as an off kilter hem, so I didn't notice her bad sewing, but I'm sure it was there.She got something about the challenge, though she didn't realize the cape shape was wrong (and she called Berlin Paris!). She also pushed herself out of her zone, I think. Suede...really bad dress, and fucked up vest. And joe...the shirt had potential and i didn't mind the open back, but the pink and orange/red or whatever and the whole thing...bad.

I DID notice them eating! That's unusual. That's never happened before, I don't think. Maybe once, on the 1st season. I also have this gut feeling that DVF was looking at Korto's dress like: goddamnit! I should've paired that print with yellow like she did! (Did you notice that in her ads out with her in them for Amex right now--boy, that was badly worded!--she's making a long dress out of that print?). But now she can't, cuz it would be real obvious.

and jerrell's underpants? Were you watching the After Dark version?


----------



## Jes (Sep 5, 2008)

crap, QT. I know just who you are but...had forgotten the nick was yours! I know, I know. sorry. I've been outta the Dims game for too long!

I very recently (laast week?) discussed you with someone in NYC. And i mentioned that bag of goodies. In fact, my blog has a shot of exactly those goodies right now! 

So, my apologies for getting confused with the Dims Nick. I didn't realize it was you.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 5, 2008)

Jes said:


> and jerrell's underpants? Were you watching the After Dark version?



No, the regular show. It was in the morning when they were getting ready to go to Parsons for the finishing and the show. He was getting a carton out of the frig.

The thing is, he is soooooooo not my type in any way. Not that I am his type either, but for some reason lately, that cute little smile and long lean body in green striped boy shorts brought a little happy to me.


----------



## Jes (Sep 5, 2008)

I missed that!
I really like him when he's not full of attitude. Maybe that's true of everyone, eh? Myself included...

When he was at DvF's studio, he looked like a kid on xmas. A gay kid. Just really excited and awestruck and 'yes Jerrell, there really IS a DvF!" It was cute, I agree.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 5, 2008)

QuasimodoQT said:


> I didn't see the green flash comment, but is it a reference to the emerald flash seen infrequently at sunset? Google Images had a few rockin' pics of that.



Yes! If you see it, you will soon be happy in love.

Eric Rohmer, the French director, built an entire film around a woman's search for it... I can't say more without giving it away, but it's a must-watch film, if you love good European cinema AND love romance. (In French, the movie's called _Le Rayon Vert_, but it was translated as _Summer_ in English.)

I've been looking for the green flash for years, but haven't managed to see one yet.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 5, 2008)

I really wish that there was some discussion about Project Runway amongst all the dang talk about...uh....Project Runway.


Carry on.


----------



## Jes (Sep 5, 2008)

who wants to touch my monkey?




I don't see a green flash, but now I know what to look for. Do I end up marrying the green flash then, or...?


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 5, 2008)

magic will happen.


----------



## olwen (Sep 6, 2008)

Ha. My coworker and I were discussing Jerrell's undies yesterday. She was just freaked out that he was parading around in his undies on camera, and I saw them, but it just didn't even register. How could I not notice? :doh:

What I wonder is, how are they gonna keep the final three a secret after next week?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 6, 2008)

*raises hand in air*

I noticed Jerrell's undies! As soon as I saw him I was all "ooh look kids, he's parading around in his undies!"  What I'd like to see less of is him in those tank tops and vests. Or maybe there's just the two of them and he keeps wearing them over and over. Is this his signature look? Ugh. 
And it's probably just me (and my son), but Leanne reminds me of one of those Mormom women they showed on tv after they raided that compound. Did anyone see that clip that they played on tv over and over? With the lady walking around showing where the children used to be but weren't anymore. She was talking in that soft spoken voice "This is where the children sleep. But there aren't any children here now. This is where the children eat. But they aren't here now." It was creepy.


----------



## Jes (Sep 6, 2008)

i never know what to do with a young guy in a porkpie hat. I really don't. SOmetimes I like it and sometimes it's just over the top.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 6, 2008)

Right. I feel the same way about donkeys in sombreros. Sometimes it's soooo cute. But mostly it just smacks of bad taste and donkey abuse.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 6, 2008)

I believe it's definitely abuse if the said donkey and the said sombrero are immortalized on black velvet.

Anyhow, yeah, I noticed Jerell's cute little underoos. And I thought that Joe was sooooo gonna be auf'd. I was surprised that he wasn't. He deserved to be.

I was sorry to see Stella -- Ms Leatha, Ms Trash Bag -- go. She really did annoy me during the first challenge, but after that I kinda liked her.

As for non-PR chatter, eek:  ) Hanna has finally arrived. So far, so good. We are supposed to get some wild wind gusts, but I'm hoping she's weakened enough that it won't be as bad. I hate being alone during storms like this. Bleh.

Is anyone here watching Top Design? I didn't watch the first episode (darn politics!) and I'm wondering if I missed anything good. (Not that I want TD to take over the PR thread. No no no. Just askin, that's all.)


----------



## Jes (Sep 6, 2008)

you shouldn't have to be alone! some night, you'll have to come out and hang in Philly with us cool kids. 

i jest. you're totes a cool kid, too.

i watched a bit of TD. It's ... there's a bit too much going on, for me. So many designers that both the personalities and the challenges get muddied. What I like about it though is that Jeff Lewis (real estate rehab mogul) is gonna be a guest judge on a future ep and they previewed him saying:

...The name of this show is Top Design. NOT Over THe Top Design.

 I love that dry-sense-of-humor thing!

I also caught a bit of Who Are You Wearing (lifetime, maybe/ I don't know. TLC?) BAD. AVOID. DO NOT WANT. One of the contestants is like: I've never put a zipper in! I don't know how to do it!

now excuse me, I have delicious cookies I need to go eat. 

ps: last night i had candy for dinner. And that's not hyperbole or said for effect. I literally had handfulls of Skittles for dinner. I am an awful person.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 6, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Is anyone here watching Top Design? I didn't watch the first episode (darn politics!) and I'm wondering if I missed anything good. (Not that I want TD to take over the PR thread. No no no. Just askin, that's all.)



I watched this past week. Talk about boring. I hate to say it, but I saw not a shred of talent in that bunch. Actually, there was some giant hand-painted art that I liked. But that was all of it.

Oh, but Rick Schroeder's crazy wife is one of the contestants. She's the best drama on there. There's one chubby gay guy and several slim ones with five-o-clock shadows. Tacky. One token minority, I think. One of the judges sounds like he's going to be bitchy. But mostly it was just boring. I hope they pick up the pace soon.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 6, 2008)

Jes said:


> ps: last night i had candy for dinner. And that's not hyperbole or said for effect. I literally had handfulls of Skittles for dinner. I am an awful person.



Did you catch the rainbow?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 6, 2008)

I was mega pissed Stella got kicked off. Her outfit was bad, but Joe's was like out of control terrible. The skirt was so crooked! Plus I felt like that orangeish color shirt didn't match with the hot pink belt very well.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 7, 2008)

Yep, Joe's outfit was nothing short of a Hot Mess.

I liked Korto's the best. I loved the flash of yellow stuffs.


----------



## Ash (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been silently following the thread this season (I had a crush on Keith, too, you bunch of haters), and the Google ad at the top of this thread has really been disturbing me for the last few days. It has been for this. 

And that's all I came here to share. Enjoy!


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 7, 2008)

Oooooh! Hello! Surprise!

I lick that! 

Oops. I mean, "like." :blush:


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 7, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I've been silently following the thread this season (I had a crush on Keith, too, you bunch of haters), and the Google ad at the top of this thread has really been disturbing me for the last few days. It has been for this.



Haters??? I don't think I was a hater. It's more like he scared me to death. 

As for the Google ad, I think you just hit on an excellent idea for a PR challenge. I hope Heidi and Tim are reading.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 7, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Oooooh! Hello! Surprise!
> 
> I lick that!
> 
> Oops. I mean, "like." :blush:



So how much Windex did it take to clean the screen?


----------



## Jes (Sep 7, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I watched this past week. Talk about boring. I hate to say it, but I saw not a shred of talent in that bunch. Actually, there was some giant hand-painted art that I liked. But that was all of it.
> 
> Oh, but Rick Schroeder's crazy wife is one of the contestants. She's the best drama on there. There's one chubby gay guy and several slim ones with five-o-clock shadows. Tacky. One token minority, I think. One of the judges sounds like he's going to be bitchy. But mostly it was just boring. I hope they pick up the pace soon.


what about the trainwreck that is Wisit? He has this freaky Geisha thing going on that I'm apparently too conservative to handle. M. Butterfly, indeed.

Hey, you know what's worse than Skittles for dinner? Skittles and cookies for breakfast. FORGIVE ME FATHER, FOR I HAVE SINNED. It's been...20 years since my last confession.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 7, 2008)

I watched Top Design too. (Gotta love that DVR!) Like Jes said there is too much going on. And it was kind of boring. And that Asian designer, I just don't have the words to describe him. He's in a category all his own. I'll probably DVR it again and check it out when I have time. I hope it gets better but I'm not so sure it will.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Sep 7, 2008)

Has anyone noticed this item? It's a Tim Gunn talking bobblehead.

http://projectrunway.seenon.com/detail.php?p=24069&v=All

Gak. And it doesn't capture his sweet "peering over the spectacles" look at all.

I would think he would be horrified by this. Maybe, crouching somewhere from his past, a trailer park streak clings for dear life.


----------



## Jes (Sep 7, 2008)

i'm not going to be satisfied until this entire bag is in my bel bel!


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 7, 2008)

I ran into SNL alumni Nora Dunn today at the grocery store. We did a singing medley in the spice aisle. Clang went the trolley!


----------



## Jes (Sep 8, 2008)

name dropper!

*I* had a run-in with the little man who walks down my street every day in the evening screaming: AH! every 15 feet or so!


----------



## Suze (Sep 8, 2008)

i love when the contestants are flirting with tim. 
timlicious


btw -> go kenley & jerell!



and thanks youtube!


----------



## Jes (Sep 8, 2008)

what have you youtubed?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 8, 2008)

I finally watched (part of) Top Design yesterday. (My sister called and I missed the last half hour. Oh well.) Anyhow, I saw at the end that several past PR contestants will be on. I saw Andre and Santino. Cool beans! Santino, Andre and Jeff Lewis just might keep me watching.

Which is, of course, what they're counting on.

I'm a sucker.


----------



## Suze (Sep 8, 2008)

the show doesn't air here, so i use tha tube.


----------



## Jes (Sep 8, 2008)

susieQ said:


> the show doesn't air here, so i use tha tube.



Ahhhh. i see.


----------



## Jes (Sep 8, 2008)

Last night, I watched the first 30 or so minutes of PSYCHO. 

And when Janet Leigh...


SPOILER SPACE

falls forward out of the tub, doing that amazing grab-the-shower-curtain-and-pull-popping-the-curtain-hooks thing, I realized that if you were making a musical based on Psycho, and why wouldn't you (especially when you think about the really awful choices people have been making lately, entertainment-wise), the dude Auf'd first would be a great choice for costumer. Or wardrobe dude. Or whatever the word is. 

Like, if you were going to go kitsch and funny with it, wash-that-man-right-outta-my-bloody-bathtub and all, that outfit would play, bigtime. (The gloves would be for the washing part). 

Also, Tony Perkins is really amazing as the freshfaced sensitive amiable boy-next-door psycho. I'd forgotten how good he was. The role is so over the top in so many ways that I always forget that scene where we first see him---

SPOILER SPACE

well, the second time we see him, actually. he's just spot on.
Anyway, boy next door is funny in this context. He IS the boy next door. The boy you never want to live next door to!


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 8, 2008)

I am at my neighborhood coffee shop and Nora Dunn is here right now. Twice in two days? I think she is stalking me. I am running out of Sweeney sister songs to sing with her and may have to actually have a conversation.


----------



## Jes (Sep 8, 2008)

So, let me get this straight--you've met up twice in 2 days with a celebrity and you think SHE is stalking YOU? 

I see. 

Very interesting. AND REVEALING.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 8, 2008)

Jes said:


> So, let me get this straight--you've met up twice in 2 days with a celebrity and you think SHE is stalking YOU?
> 
> I see.
> 
> Very interesting. AND REVEALING.



Yes, that is correct senator. I will add to the record that I did not have sexual relations with that woman. If/f oral copulation does not count as sexual relations. 


I was both places first, bish. This is my town, I've been here for 12 years. So there!


Two more days 'til the fondling....!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 8, 2008)

I can't wait to see if Christian and Blayne have any interaction this week, and if so, will Tanorexic try and out-licious the fierceness. Cause my money is on Christian. 

So, who do we want to see in their naughty pants this week?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 8, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I can't wait to see if Christian and Blayne have any interaction this week, and if so, will Tanorexic try and out-licious the fierceness. Cause my money is on Christian.



Mine, too!! 



> So, who do we want to see in their naughty pants this week?



Tim.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 8, 2008)

Jes said:


> Last night, I watched the first 30 or so minutes of PSYCHO.
> 
> And when Janet Leigh...



Funny, I just the other day watched Van Sant's re-make of _Psycho_, again. I can't decide if it's an ironic comment on re-make mania as manufactured in our culture the last ten years, or some really kooky formal experiment, or just a really bad idea.

It's interesting to compare. Vince Vaughn can't do the Tony Perkins part justice, but Julianne Moore is very watchable as the pathologically pushy sister of the Leigh character.


----------



## Smushygirl (Sep 8, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Funny, I just the other day watched Van Sant's re-make of _Psycho_, again. I can't decide if it's an ironic comment on re-make mania as manufactured in our culture the last ten years, or some really kooky formal experiment, or *just a really bad idea*.
> 
> It's interesting to compare. Vince Vaughn can't do the Tony Perkins part justice, but Julianne Moore is very watchable as the pathologically pushy sister of the Leigh character.



I agree with the latter. That remake was just awful. 

Hitch's Psycho is a masterpiece. I've seen it lots of times and for awhile, each time I watched it, I saw something I had never seen before in the film. I mean for years. It's just great!


----------



## Jes (Sep 9, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Two more days 'til the fondling....!



So you're inviting Nora Dunn to my PR viewing party? Fine, but she needs to bring the Skittles.

Oh, wait. There aren't any Skittles left on the planet earth. *guilty face*


----------



## Jes (Sep 9, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> or just a really bad idea.
> 
> It's interesting to compare. Vince Vaughn can't do the Tony Perkins part justice, but Julianne Moore is very watchable as the pathologically pushy sister of the Leigh character.



you know, for kooky experiment, I'd look to kubrick...and while i normally love Gus, i think i vote really bad idea. Sars, Gus.

Leigh was big in her day and I wonder who Gus could've cast that would've been as shocking as Leigh was (in terms of killing her off 20 min. in).


Homework coming up


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 9, 2008)

Jes said:


> Leigh was big in her day and I wonder who Gus could've cast that would've been as shocking as Leigh was (in terms of killing her off 20 min. in).



I know. This was the biggest faux pas he made. Anne Heche? 

It needed to be Julia Roberts, or Oprah.

Can you imagine? God, the film would've been huge.


----------



## Jes (Sep 9, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I know. This was the biggest faux pas he made. Anne Heche?
> 
> It needed to be Julia Roberts, or Oprah.
> 
> Can you imagine? God, the film would've been huge.


Oprah? Being killed by a creepy gay white momma's boy in the shower of a weirdo motel?

SIGN.ME.UP.

I keep wondering about that scene in Eyes WIde Shut--where you can see a cameraman in a mirror, was it? It wasn't a boom, it was a cameraman, right? And--- oh, I'll take this to personal messages. No one but us cares about Kubrick experiments. 


HOMEWORK:

It's very simple this week, bitches: name the team of two that is goin' 
ho-o-o-me.

partial credit will be given (but only if you name actual PR contestants. And not people posting to this thread. Or Nora Dunn. Or your cats. Ok?)


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 9, 2008)

Jes said:


> So you're inviting Nora Dunn to my PR viewing party? Fine, but she needs to bring the Skittles.
> 
> Oh, wait. There aren't any Skittles left on the planet earth. *guilty face*


Keep your Skittles, I've got a stalker and I am going to milk the attention for a little bit.









No, I'm not sharing.


----------



## Jes (Sep 9, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Keep your Skittles, I've got a stalker and I am going to milk the attention for a little bit.
> 
> .



Why, you don't say.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 9, 2008)

Jes said:


> HOMEWORK:
> 
> It's very simple this week, bitches: name the team of two that is goin'
> ho-o-o-me.



Joe and Kenley.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 9, 2008)

Jes said:


> HOMEWORK:
> 
> It's very simple this week, bitches: name the team of two that is goin'
> ho-o-o-me.



Joe and Jerell.

Because their names both start with J and the other J people are already gone (Jerry and Jennifer).

Hey, it makes as much sense as anything else!


----------



## Jes (Sep 9, 2008)

and

extra credit: IF (and I can't tell if it is) the 'pooping fabric' comment applies to this week's show, then whose model is doing the pooping?

and does that model stay or go?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 10, 2008)

Jes said:


> and
> 
> extra credit: IF (and I can't tell if it is) the 'pooping fabric' comment applies to this week's show, then whose model is doing the pooping?
> 
> and does that model stay or go?



Jerell's. And they both go.


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2008)

I LOVE it when you get decisive, Ash!


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 10, 2008)

Semi-hot off the press

http://www.newsday.com/services/new.../news/ny-etjenn105836273sep10,0,5187480.story


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2008)

interesting. I don't know that I see her as a fashion icon....somehow, with Beckham, I sense that more of her wardrobe is her choice...maybe it's just that she's a socialite w/o much else going on, so she's made a study of fashion. Lopez has a singing and acting career... but you know, I'm probably seeing difference where there is none.

thanks for the update, spanky!


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm going to approach this like I am handicapping a horse race.

Based on the IN, WIN, HIGH and LOW votes that each remaining contestant has received...Blayne should be out on his ass tonight. (No wins and 3 low votes.)

The other aloha 'oe* is not as easy to determine. Based on past votes, Korto, Terri, Kenley and Leanne are way out in front. (Leanne has no immunity, but with back to back wins and being the only multiple challenge winner so far, I doubt she is going anywhere this week.)

The men should be quaking in their collective Steve Maddens.

Guest judge is Francisco Costa (creative director of Calvin Klein Collection) from wiki Costa's designs have sometimes estranged longtime Calvin Klein customers. His clothes are lighter and more feminine than those marketed by Calvin Klein previously.

That is what has tipped me to chose Joe as the second aloha 'oe*. Even though Jerell hasn't had a win, I think Costa's important swing vote will be the death of Joe.

Blayne and Joe are make die dead! (make-pronounced "mah-kay" means dead in Hawaiian-The pidgin phrase humorously overemphasizes the obvious finality by saying it three times.




* If Heidi can use her heritage on the show-I can use mine on the boards.


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2008)

of course you can use your heritage. I want all of us to use our heritage in our next respective posts.

i'm going to say that sometimes, MKors is echt een klootzak!


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2008)

Suede and Joe?

you know what? When Blayne was like: I want EVERY challenge to be about Mary Kate! I really did laugh. It's clear he loves her (and she'd love him as a designer, i know it) but that he's also totally tongue in cheek and I love that in a person.

will christian say fierce tonight? Does the Pope shit in the woods??


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2008)

you know, i wonder about this timing thing...so many designers and there are rumors...rumors...that things are happening...oooh!


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 10, 2008)

Jes said:


> you know, i wonder about this timing thing...so many designers and there are rumors...rumors...that things are happening...oooh!


I hear that next season Lifetime is PR moving to Los Angeles and will air around January. If it is true, I am going to try and get on as a shooter for the show. Honey could be Tim Gunn's wardrobe assistant. How cool would that be?

(I better start calling around-they will prolly be shooting in October or November)




btw....let the fondling commence!


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2008)

don't make me jealous!! you'd have to sign a confidentiality agreement but we'd tickle it out of you! or, maybe, since we're all fatties, we'd...squish it out of you? hahaha.

i don't want to think about season 6. I find it frightening and confusing like I find most things, lately.

Who are we fondling? Nora Dunn? Dominick Dunne?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 10, 2008)

I predict that Christian and Blayne will have a "fierce"/ "'liscious" -off!

Christian will declare everything fierce.
Blayne will add liscious to every word.
I can see it now....Fierce! Liscious! Fierce! Liscious!  

Now that is something I would love to see!
Will it probably happen? Sadly, nein. (And that is me using my German heritage! lol)


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 10, 2008)

Jes said:


> Who are we fondling? Nora Dunn? Dominick Dunne?



THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2008)

AH! I want to fondle the $2400 lens.

you can't even take pix of the show!!


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 10, 2008)

Jes said:


> you'd have to sign a confidentiality agreement but we'd tickle it out of you! or, maybe, since we're all fatties, we'd...squish it out of you? hahaha.



Knickerbocker please! I have "signed" numerous confidentiality agreements for products and shows. As long as you don't do something stupid like posting pix/video on youtube (like some dumbass PA on a Toyota job e.g.)BEFORE the show airs (after-less worries) it is hard to trace leaks back to anyone specific. Friends would get daily updates...sometimes even phone calls from the set. I get ahead of myself, I need to get the job 1st. 

If I don't get the job, there is nothing stopping me from staking them out and paparazzi-ing their asses! 

*note to self* check the real estate pages and see who is renting/buying what. check celeb pages to see if Heidi, Tim et al are spotted at restaurants, clubs etc. call the camera rental houses and see if Project Runway/Lifetime has cameras on order and when.


I heard that the show is shot at break neck speed. They wrap the shooting in a month. Anyone else have any info on this?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 10, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> I heard that the show is shot at break neck speed. They wrap the shooting in a month. Anyone else have any info on this?



Yes, that's what I've read as well.

They get together for a month, do all of the "weekly" challenges in that time, then the finalists go off for a few months to do their collection. Then they wrap it all up during Fashion Week.

Then I realized that I use the word *then* an awful lot.

So ... then.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 10, 2008)

Jes said:


> AH! I want to fondle the $2400 lens.


"Say hello to mah liddle fren!"

Okay, I just made arrangements to watch tonight's show so I say good luck to all and dish later.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 10, 2008)

The person whose dress if pooping fabric is Joe.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 10, 2008)

Terri appears to be losing it.

And Wesley is a turd.

(But I'm still saying Kenley's leaving.)


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2008)

you know what? and forgive me, Fasc, but....I really hate Keith. I really do. I'm tired of gay men and their cryptomisogynism (not all of them, but we all know one who is!). He really doesn't have skills, he got kicked off, and he's playing the: oh, be gentle with me! And then he goes right to calling her a bitter woman.

and you all know he was 5 seconds away from calling her an uppity negro! he's still mad Lincoln signed that paper and let her rise above her station!

oooh, i'm hoppin' mad now! I'm so tired of men treating women like idiots!


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2008)

*gasp* Oh...WHAT has kenley done? She's usually so good at editing herself! oh god! the horror!

and honestly, i think it's a bad sign when the make up guy glues pink feathers to your eyelashes and it's NOT the drag queen challenge.

I will admit Terri was hard to work with, certainly, but Keith got mouthy before she really started and we all know he would've said the same shit and played the same victim-y little boy no matter who he got paired with!


Heidi said the filming lasts for 5 weeks (and then, of course, the last part comes after, I think).


----------



## olwen (Sep 10, 2008)

Kenlee's dress - bleech. I hope she goes. She's actually starting to annoy me.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 10, 2008)

Jes said:


> bitter woman.



No. He called her a bitter person. We'll have to watch a second time to verify.

Ordinarily, I'd jump on that "beat down the misogynist" train, but I don't see that here. Terri is being anal. 

Keith is lovable and misunderstood.

By the way, how does astronomy get translated as astrology, in the parlance of PR?


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Knickerbocker please! I have "signed" numerous confidentiality agreements for products and shows. As long as you don't do something stupid like posting pix/video on youtube (like some dumbass PA on a Toyota job e.g.)BEFORE the show airs (after-less worries) it is hard to trace leaks back to anyone specific. Friends would get daily updates...sometimes even phone calls from the set. I get ahead of myself, I need to get the job 1st.
> 
> If I don't get the job, there is nothing stopping me from staking them out and paparazzi-ing their asses!
> 
> ...



i go crazy when someone knows something i don't. craaaazy. like dancing around and begging and pleading.

but i also remember this one time (in band camp) when I snuck into the attic and opened my xmas presents in the middle of December. My brother was like: what's up there? and i said: do you want me to tell you? And he said yes, thinking I wouldn't, or thinking I hadn't opened the wrapping paper, but I had, and I told him. ANd it kinda ruined xmas for us all. 

So should I stay or should I go now? I don't know...

but you should still get the job and then we can ask you little questions off thread.


----------



## olwen (Sep 10, 2008)

Michael Koors = "Voodoo Princess from Hell" borderline racist comment. If the model and designer had been white would he have said that?


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> No. He called her a bitter person. We'll have to watch a second time to verify.
> 
> Ordinarily, I'd jump on that "beat down the misogynist" train, but I don't see that here. Terri is being anal.
> 
> ...



oh, i see how it goes. You want the peener so you excuse the bad behavior. How do you think I ended up with my first three husbands?? Let that be a lesson to you!

And bitter person is clearly directed at a woman, for he fears the vagina. I do think Terri is being bad, yes. But his stuff, right from the beginning, that wounded little boy look. It comes so easily that you KNOW he's been practicing it every day forever. EVERY day.

....did anyone bring the Skittles...?


----------



## olwen (Sep 10, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> No. He called her a bitter person. We'll have to watch a second time to verify.
> 
> Ordinarily, I'd jump on that "beat down the misogynist" train, but I don't see that here. Terri is being anal.
> 
> ...



Because for the ancients astrology and astronomy went hand in hand. They were interchangeable. And each constellation has a myth to go with it and each mythological character symbolizes/embodies the essence of the astrological sign....anyway, it makes sense to me.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, at least he can go back to tanning now.

I'm sorry to say it, and I would rather have seen Kenley go, but Terri was in very poor form today.


----------



## olwen (Sep 10, 2008)

Terri may have been in poor form, but her dress was better than Kenley's. And I'm glad Blane went byebye.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 10, 2008)

olwen said:


> Because for the ancients astrology and astronomy went hand in hand. They were interchangeable. And each constellation has a myth to go with it and each mythological character symbolizes/embodies the essence of the astrological sign....anyway, it makes sense to me.



My point is exactly that they are hardly interchangeable _nowadays_.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 10, 2008)

Jes said:


> You want the peener



I don't want the peener. He is my soulmate, is all.


----------



## olwen (Sep 10, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> My point is exactly that they are hardly interchangeable _nowadays_.



I couldn't imagine studying astronomy without learning astrology, at least if only for some historical perspective. I think tho you would only think they don't have anything to do with each other if you haven't studied astrology to the point where you can at the very least draw up someone's natal chart by hand....The calculations are actually really complicated.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 10, 2008)

Ashlynne, 

Are you watching Top Design? Have you noticed the _castrato_ who sounds like Truman Capote?


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 10, 2008)

olwen said:


> I couldn't imagine studying astronomy without learning astrology, at least if only for some historical perspective.



Hmmm... well, that's studying the history of astronomy, not studying astrology. Right? Astrology, as I understand it, is the pseudoscience of telling the future according to supposed stellar influences. Whether it claims to be rooted in ancient astronomy or not is irrelevant. Ancient astronomy was almost strictly a scientific pursuit, though certainly many early theories have been falsified--that's exactly how newer theories have gained traction. Astrology deals with superstition and tries to find evidence for the supernatural in the natural world, bypassing the laws of physics altogether. Astronomy, while it began with observation and naive understanding of the heavens, has evolved steadily as a legitimate science. Astrology is a belief system that uses astronomical data toward irrational explanations of the real.




> I think tho you would only think they don't have anything to do with each other if you haven't studied astrology to the point where you can at the very least draw up someone's natal chart by hand....



I don't know one astrophysicist who knows how to draw up natal charts, nor one astronomer who'd equate drawing up natal charts with determining how far away a nebula is according to the wavelength of its radiation. I can appreciate that it's a fun pastime, and I read my horoscope from time to time. But astrology and astronomy are not at all interchangeable terms.


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> My point is exactly that they are hardly interchangeable _nowadays_.



i have an imaginary astrophysicist boyfriend who lives in flagstaff and a lot of the time, when we're all talking about astrophysics, I'll be like: well, ian, you WOULD say that, being a libra and all... and he goes batshit crazy and it's really cute.


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Ashlynne,
> 
> Are you watching Top Design? Have you noticed the _castrato_ who sounds like Truman Capote?


RIGHT?
I called him.... what did I say about him here? Oh--geisha. He has this fucked up geisha thing that I want to be able to embrace but I think I'm way too conservative and gender adherent. Or whatever you call that. Gender stereotype adherent. something.


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I don't know one astrophysicist who knows how to draw up natal charts, nor one astronomer who'd equate drawing up natal charts with determining how far away a nebula is according to the wavelength of its radiation. I can appreciate that it's a fun pastime, and I read my horoscope from time to time. But astrology and astronomy are not at all interchangeable terms.



another of my friends, Paul (I've told Angie about him--hysterical!) studied astrophysics and now teaches undergrad physics. I joke about him having a nanotube at least once a week. We all do. Today, my newsgroup was boring and so I told everyone that I planned on turning my vagina into a particle accelerator. Black holes, indeed. BUt that Paul wasn't invited to study it, b/c you can't find a Higgs Boson particle (I think he wrote his Diss on that) with a nanotube. And then I laughed and laughed and laughed at my stupidly adorkable non-unique joke.

This, btw, is why I have no friends. Not a one. *sad face*


and yes. If you ask any of them about their star sign, they will kill you using the power of their minds alone.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 10, 2008)

Jes said:


> i have an imaginary astrophysicist boyfriend who lives in flagstaff and a lot of the time, when we're all talking about astrophysics, I'll be like: well, ian, you WOULD say that, being a libra and all... and he goes batshit crazy and it's really cute.



Is having an imaginary friend who lives in the Southwest now a pre-requisite for posting on this thread?

I'm going to go read my tarot cards, y'all.

"Jerry is a Libra, likes lemon meringue pie, and enjoys promenading on the waterfront."


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Is having an imaginary friend who lives in the Southwest now a pre-requisite for posting on this thread?
> 
> ."



YES. But--you can share mine! His name is Ian. He's younger than you, smart, funny, kind, vegetarian and jewish. Like all of the other reindeers I hang with on the newsgroup, he's full of Ivy League goodness. You'll fit right in. ...after you convert, I mean.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 10, 2008)

Jes said:


> YES. But--you can share mine! His name is Ian. He's younger than you, smart, funny, kind, vegetarian and jewish. .



I find this description touching, because I know someone who is just like this. And he's just such a sweetheart and I adore him (in a platonic way.) Not so much funny as lighthearted, but it makes you smile. Sometimes it's just good to know that those kinds of people exist, you know?


----------



## olwen (Sep 11, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Hmmm... well, that's studying the history of astronomy, not studying astrology. Right? Astrology, as I understand it, is the pseudoscience of telling the future according to supposed stellar influences. Whether it claims to be rooted in ancient astronomy or not is irrelevant. Ancient astronomy was almost strictly a scientific pursuit, though certainly many early theories have been falsified--that's exactly how newer theories have gained traction. Astrology deals with superstition and tries to find evidence for the supernatural in the natural world, bypassing the laws of physics altogether. Astronomy, while it began with observation and naive understanding of the heavens, has evolved steadily as a legitimate science. Astrology is a belief system that uses astronomical data toward irrational explanations of the real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The ancients used mathematical calculations to predict where a planet would be at a given time, and astronomers still do that today. The ancients just assigned meanings to those positions. Assigning a meaning to a planet's position in the sky is no different from assigning a meaning to a color or a plant or a random shape or a dream sequence. Humans need to find meaning in all aspects of their lives and astrology is only one method. I'd say it makes more sense than organized religion. 

Obviously, modern day astronomy is quite different from ancient astronomy, and we're not talking about quasars and binary star systems, or quarks or neutrinos or string theory (which if not borne under the rubrick of science could be considered supernatural), but it was still born from astrology, and believe it or not western astrology has evolved. Modern day astrologers have added stellar objects not known to the ancients to their calculations...There is a lot more to it than a daily horoscope and a sun sign. And I never read those horoscopes since they aren't personalized. They're worthless as far as I'm concerned. 

And let's not even talk about legitimate science. These days how can you tell when medical doctors want to tell us shit about how fat cells can do all sorts of damage when they still don't even know how exactly how hunger mechanisms work and then try to convince legislators to draw up social policies based on their faulty science. And now I'm on a rant....

Anyway, I'm not knockin astronomy. I really like astronomy. What kind of a sci-fi geek would I have been if I hadn't made an attempt to study it? Had I been better at math (doing those astrology calculations actually helped me learn how to do logorithims) I'd have become a physicist and I'd have been one who knew how astrology worked. So  
I really wanted to be an astrophysicist when I was 12. Sigh.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 11, 2008)

Blah, blah, mousy up the tunnel and Pluto ain't no planet no mo'-so that's what that's worth!

Joe should have won! He really suprised me with his creation and I thought that Leanne had a chance of a 3peat! 
Kenley escaped by a c hair. That tramp mouth of her should have been smacked with industrial strength auf!

Jerell won? I agree with Timbo. School marmalade. That dress was fugged up six ways to Sunday with an extra matinee on Saturday. That is what innovative, experimental and beyond the status quo is going for these days? Race you to mediocre! 

Avant garde-C'MON! Even the judges didn't seem to know what it means. 

I didn't have a problem with Keith, he is out and knows it...if you don't want my help, well you dug your grave dincha bish? and screw you, I'm taking a damn nap!


2 Rachel Zoe promos...yawn


----------



## Jes (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm disappointed that none of you, not one of you, made a crack about Uranus (PUN FULLY INTENDED). I don't know how I'm going to pretend I'm still in 7th grade if no one will help a bitch out.

Remember that part in Futurama, where someone makes a Uranus crack and is told that the name of that planet was changed years ago? And he says: Oh, what's the new name? And the answer is: Urectum. hahahahaha. Dang.

anyway, last night flummoxed me, for sure. It came down to a weird way of picking a winner and so the top pick was unexpected I think. It was dark at that party, and some people did better sell jobs than others. I also expected one of the past contestants might be able to come back and stay,but i'm glad I was wrong about that. I always feel bad for the designers at these 'parties.' Those must be the worst parties in the world. They're all nervous, and rushed for time and trying not to let the model sit down and thinking about all of the work they need to do. Forget it.

And I see what you mean about Kenley--I kind of have this desire to slap her. Literally. Like some weird Bettie Page photo shoot. Just slap her and see the !!! expression on her face. 

crazy. 

and now, i must go research chicken roasting recipes.


----------



## Jes (Sep 11, 2008)

ps: i'm weirdly into the Zoe show. Not because she deserves her own show (then again, few individuals do, so if we're looking at it that way, she qualifies as much as the next person) or because she's so fantastic, or whatever, but--as someone who makes things and tries to guess at trends, or be marketable, or put looks together, there's something that really speaks to me about some of what she does for a living. Many women like playing dress up and it's cool to think about the stuff in the closet being free! I always play the: what kind of jewelry would go with that? game. That's why I enjoy that show--and even what's her face...Ashley Paige. She is 10 lbs of crazy in a 5 lbs bag, that one, and I mostly don't care for her personality, but I really like watching the design process and the choices she makes and the ideas about running a business, etc.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 11, 2008)

There are so many posts here since last night's show that my head is whirling and I can't seem to focus and ...

... oh ...

*thud*


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 11, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> There are so many posts here since last night's show that my head is whirling and I can't seem to focus and ...
> 
> ... oh ...
> 
> *thud*


Here! Have a cookie and get that sugar level back up!

I love to make shortbread. 3 ingredients and 1/2 hour and you're hip deep in buttery goodness


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 11, 2008)

olwen said:


> Michael Koors = "Voodoo Princess from Hell" borderline racist comment. If the model and designer had been white would he have said that?



I thought the same thing. And did you see Terri's face?, I think she thought the same thing as well. And truthfully, had they been white, I highly doubt that comment would have been made.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't think it was a racist comment; borderline or otherwise.


----------



## olwen (Sep 11, 2008)

Lookit, Vardon, I'm black and I've been to Louisiana and even I don't know what a voodoo princess is supposed to look like so how the hell does Michael Koors? It just reminded me of those horror stories from the 20's and 30's where all the "ethinic" people were supersticious cannabilistic savages. And I don't care what race you are, you walk up to a black woman and try calling them a voodoo princess and see what happens to you. If I'm not mistaken, even the model was taken aback by that comment.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 11, 2008)

olwen said:


> Lookit, Vardon, I'm black and I've been to Louisiana and even I don't know what a voodoo princess is supposed to look like so how the hell does Michael Koors? It just reminded me of those horror stories from the 20's and 30's where all the "ethinic" people were supersticious cannabilistic savages. And I don't care what race you are, you walk up to a black woman and try calling them a voodoo princess and see what happens to you. If I'm not mistaken, even the model was taken aback by that comment.



Olwen, you know I'm crazy about you. But are you saying that you should know what a voodoo princess should look like because you're black, while Michael Kors can't possibly since he's white. He has a colorful set of references, probably all founded in the high archness of the fashion-creative aesthetic. Don't forget how closely related to costumery and theater fashion is. I think he may have been referencing movies, more than a stereotype.

Besides, when he said that whatisname's dress was from the Republic of Cocktail-land, no one suggested it was a slur on Caucasian drinking habits (OK, I know whatsisname is Middle Eastern, but you get the picture.) It was arch wordplay. 

I'm hyper-senstitive to biased speech, but I'm having trouble seeing bias in Michael's comments.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 11, 2008)

Voodoo Princess

1/2 Mystical
1/2 Royalty

I still don't think it was racist. The thoughts that you have about voodoo are your own. And that is fine. Just because you have your opinion and images about voodoo doesn't mean that I have to have the same opinion. The same goes for Michael Kors. I thought he meant exotic. The "from hell" part meant that the exotic went wrong. There are a lot of people who don't think voodoo princess is bad. One of them being Mel B. from the Spice Girls.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0385866/
http://www.prezzybox.com/products/index.aspx?pid=4173
http://www.unrulyclothing.com/catalog/item/3246696/2773850.htm
http://www.broowaha.com/article.php?id=3373


----------



## Jes (Sep 12, 2008)

I've been thinking about that comment all day....I didn't hear it as racist, either. In fact, it didn't really even dent me...so much was going on, I was still trying to get a clear picture of the outfits in my mind (that party was So dark) and I barely heard him say the voodoo line, which makes me think it didn't make much of an impression on me! 

I'll have to watch to see it again. The feeling I had was that Kors thought it was totally the wrong look for an avant-garde fashion show, and that the look was one of a voodoo priestess, which, once he said it, I could see. That the model is black may well have contributed to that overall impression, once she was in those clothes, and I don't know if that's what people are responding to, or not... 

But, I'm also fully willing to admit that not being the target audience of an alleged barb gives me a different sense of hearing.


----------



## Jes (Sep 12, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Besides, when he said that whatisname's dress was from the Republic of Cocktail-land.



I'm still laughing at this, btw.


----------



## olwen (Sep 12, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Olwen, you know I'm crazy about you. But are you saying that you should know what a voodoo princess should look like because you're black, while Michael Kors can't possibly since he's white. He has a colorful set of references, probably all founded in the high archness of the fashion-creative aesthetic. Don't forget how closely related to costumery and theater fashion is. I think he may have been referencing movies, more than a stereotype.
> 
> Besides, when he said that whatisname's dress was from the Republic of Cocktail-land, no one suggested it was a slur on Caucasian drinking habits (OK, I know whatsisname is Middle Eastern, but you get the picture.) It was arch wordplay.
> 
> I'm hyper-senstitive to biased speech, but I'm having trouble seeing bias in Michael's comments.





vardon_grip said:


> Voodoo Princess
> 
> 1/2 Mystical
> 1/2 Royalty
> ...





Jes said:


> I've been thinking about that comment all day....I didn't hear it as racist, either. In fact, it didn't really even dent me...so much was going on, I was still trying to get a clear picture of the outfits in my mind (that party was So dark) and I barely heard him say the voodoo line, which makes me think it didn't make much of an impression on me!
> 
> I'll have to watch to see it again. The feeling I had was that Kors thought it was totally the wrong look for an avant-garde fashion show, and that the look was one of a voodoo priestess, which, once he said it, I could see. That the model is black may well have contributed to that overall impression, once she was in those clothes, and I don't know if that's what people are responding to, or not...
> 
> But, I'm also fully willing to admit that not being the target audience of an alleged barb gives me a different sense of hearing.




I know, I know. I had this conversation with my mom and sister and neither one of them thought it was racist either. And with them I'm usually the one saying things aren't always racist. And I'm not saying all black people should know what a voodoo princess should look like....My great grandmother used to try to scare us by telling us that if we didn't behave the voudons were gonna get us. Even then I didn't have an image persay, just the idea of someone putting a hex on me if I didn't listen....How did he see voodoo princess from hell when I just saw a fun looking dress? 

I guess the place I'm coming from is one where I've probably read one too many old horror/sci-fi stories where there is this idea of a sort of scary savage superstitious apelike witch doctor of a black man stereotype and in those stories they are voodoo witch doctors who practice their black magic on innocent white people. I'm not saying voodoo is bad at all. I'm saying his comment is bad because it seems to have invoked some sort of wacky stereotype about black people. Like if a black person were to be involved in witchcraft it would automatically be voodoo? 

I honestly don't think he'd have said that if the designer or model were not black. If they were hispanic would he have said she looked like a santera princess from hell? 

...Look, I was offended okay....just you know, whatever.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 12, 2008)

When did Nina join Marie Claire? New show???!!! Dang, I'm so out of touch.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/eonline/20080911/en_top_eo/28585;_ylt=AmedhyiEiRS.ADnqKgcwld2mG78C


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 12, 2008)

olwen said:


> I know, I know. I had this conversation with my mom and sister and neither one of them thought it was racist either. And with them I'm usually the one saying things aren't always racist. And I'm not saying all black people should know what a voodoo princess should look like....My great grandmother used to try to scare us by telling us that if we didn't behave the voudons were gonna get us. Even then I didn't have an image persay, just the idea of someone putting a hex on me if I didn't listen....How did he see voodoo princess from hell when I just saw a fun looking dress?
> 
> I guess the place I'm coming from is one where I've probably read one too many old horror/sci-fi stories where there is this idea of a sort of scary savage superstitious apelike witch doctor of a black man stereotype and in those stories they are voodoo witch doctors who practice their black magic on innocent white people. I'm not saying voodoo is bad at all. I'm saying his comment is bad because it seems to have invoked some sort of wacky stereotype about black people. Like if a black person were to be involved in witchcraft it would automatically be voodoo?
> 
> ...



I do hear where you're coming from. And those old movies with the stereotypes (about Native Americans, too...) are... well, there's nothing I can say that'll say it better than "transparently self-serving."  It's almost a done deal that the darkies are some shade of evil or savage and must be beaten back with sticks and subjugated, as far as those stereotypes are concerned. They pander to the worst of racial fears. So I can understand your being sensitive to comments like Michael's, if this is what they bring to mind. 

Thinking about it, it's clear that the comment itself refers to a tradition of the worst of racial stereotypes, while I think that Michael Kors used it not as an intentional slur. Maybe we can say that it was unintentional, and that it had much to do with the transgressive "everything is fodder for art" ethos of the fashion and high-art worlds, but that it was careless of MK not to be sensitive to the unintended-but-present connotations of his remark.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 12, 2008)

olwen said:


> I honestly don't think he'd have said that if the designer or model were not black. If they were hispanic would he have said she looked like a santera princess from hell?



Of course he said it because they was black. The voodoo thing wouldn't work if they were Japanese. Duh! Buddhists just don't have good witch doctors because the best witch doctor medical schools are in the Caribbean. If she were Hispanic! at the Disco-he may have said she looked like Carmen Miranda in fruit basket hell.


----------



## Jes (Sep 12, 2008)

Things no one has a right to say to you at 8.45 am:

"well, we could drill through your lower jaw in 2 places and move it to another location"


CHECK, PLEASE. 

Anyone have a case of Zima I can borrow?


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 12, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Of course he said it because they was black. The voodoo thing wouldn't work if they were Japanese. Duh! Buddhists just don't have good witch doctors because the best witch doctor medical schools are in the Caribbean. If she were Hispanic! at the Disco-he may have said she looked like Carmen Miranda in fruit basket hell.



Oh lololol.... You do amuse me, vardon.

Tell me, what might Michael have said if the model had been a giant cookie-baking weirdo with a cross-dressing alter ego?

Enough!

Bring the grapes! Bring the castrati!


----------



## Jes (Sep 12, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> When did Nina join Marie Claire? New show???!!! Dang, I'm so out of touch.
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/eonline/20080911/en_top_eo/28585;_ylt=AmedhyiEiRS.ADnqKgcwld2mG78C



yes, yes! I think you need to get a tv. i'm just gonna come out and say it, finally. someone needed to!


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 12, 2008)

Jes said:


> yes, yes! I think you need to get a tv. i'm just gonna come out and say it, finally. someone needed to!



...as he imitates rolling up his sleeves, "Dial up, why you I outta..!"


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 12, 2008)

Jes said:


> Things no one has a right to say to you at 8.45 am:
> 
> "well, we could drill through your lower jaw in 2 places and move it to another location"



The other location could be your posterior area. Everyone knows that you talk out of your ass!


----------



## Jes (Sep 12, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> ...as he imitates rolling up his sleeves, "Dial up, why you I outta..!"



*giggle*

spread out, knuckleheads! (i'm in a very Stooges place, of late). 


and yea, i already thought about my butt...*sigh* I'm definitely in a whiny pity-party place, that's for sure. bear with me, all. i'll come out the other side. I'm eating Afghani, tonight. That should help. If I can open my mouth, that is.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 12, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Oh lololol.... You do amuse me, vardon.
> 
> Tell me, what might Michael have said if the model had been a giant cookie-baking weirdo with a cross-dressing alter ego?



Michael Kors: "That dress and that model are absolutely dee wallace stone licious! I want to drizzle it with honey and eat it like cahklava!


----------



## Jane (Sep 12, 2008)

Don't read this link if you're like all hung up on suspense and a hot tranny mess and all....it has the list of finalists.

http://www.advocate.com/news_detail_ektid61323.asp


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 12, 2008)

J-Lo out Tim Gunn in as Final Runway judge
http://omg.yahoo.com/news/jennifer-lopez-cancels-appearance-as-project-runway-finale-judge/13041

Foot injury prevents her doing PR, but not from doing a TRIATHLON???!!!
WDFIUWD??!! (wut duh fug iz ub wid dat)


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 12, 2008)

Jane said:


> Don't read this link if you're like all hung up on suspense and a hot tranny mess and all....it has the list of finalists.
> 
> http://www.advocate.com/news_detail_ektid61323.asp



Well! There's so much to say, but I will attempt to refrain in order to spare those who don't care to hear the spoilers.

I'll just say this: I know in the past, they have had more contestants do Bryant Park than actually made it to the finals. For example, if there were three finalists, the top four would actually go to Bryant Park with collections.

Dunno if they did something similar this year or not, but I'm just sayin.

And that's *all* I'm sayin on that. 

(Unless I think of something else.)




vardon_grip said:


> J-Lo out Tim Gunn in as Final Runway judge
> http://omg.yahoo.com/news/jennifer-lopez-cancels-appearance-as-project-runway-finale-judge/13041
> 
> Foot injury prevents her doing PR, but not from doing a TRIATHLON???!!!
> WDFIUWD??!! (wut duh fug iz ub wid dat)



_Tim Gunn! Tim Gunn! If he calls your name, you're done!!!!!_

I think it's totally marvelous that he is a judge this year. I think he'd be much more excellent than J-Lo.

Once again, just sayin.


----------



## Jes (Sep 12, 2008)

NO LIKEY.

I feel like his role is one of mentor only. He sees the kids when they're down AND he knows how much help he gives them. It's going to be awkward to go for site visits and tell someone: why not use black instead of brown, here? Why not change the collar there? And THEN sit in judgement of them. Know what I mean? C onflict of interest and I don't like that. You all know I'm a Type A stick in the mud and I believe very strongly in propriety! gah!

thanks for not posting any spoilers, jane. I am tempted, but I will not look! *dramatic flourish*


----------



## Jane (Sep 12, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I'll just say this: I know in the past, they have had more contestants do Bryant Park than actually made it to the finals. For example, if there were three finalists, the top four would actually go to Bryant Park with collections.
> 
> Dunno if they did something similar this year or not, but I'm just sayin.



Missy, this is The Advocate, not the Enquirer...oh, wait, I'm beginning to trust them more as well....so, uh, nevermind.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 12, 2008)

Jane said:


> Missy, this is The Advocate, not the Enquirer...oh, wait, I'm beginning to trust them more as well....so, uh, nevermind.



Hehe ... umm ... sorry.  I'm afraid I don't know The Advocate from The Schmadvocate. 

But I wasn't saying they were lying or wrong, just was saying what PR had done in the past.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm guessing it's going to be Korto, Leanne, Joe (he'll be the ironic choice) and Jerrell.


----------



## olwen (Sep 12, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I do hear where you're coming from. And those old movies with the stereotypes (about Native Americans, too...) are... well, there's nothing I can say that'll say it better than "transparently self-serving."  It's almost a done deal that the darkies are some shade of evil or savage and must be beaten back with sticks and subjugated, as far as those stereotypes are concerned. They pander to the worst of racial fears. So I can understand your being sensitive to comments like Michael's, if this is what they bring to mind.
> 
> Thinking about it, it's clear that the comment itself refers to a tradition of the worst of racial stereotypes, while I think that Michael Kors used it not as an intentional slur. Maybe we can say that it was unintentional, and that it had much to do with the transgressive "everything is fodder for art" ethos of the fashion and high-art worlds, but that it was careless of MK not to be sensitive to the unintended-but-present connotations of his remark.



I'm sure that comment wasn't intentional, but the fact that it slipped out...



vardon_grip said:


> Of course he said it because they was black. The voodoo thing wouldn't work if they were Japanese. Duh! Buddhists just don't have good witch doctors because the best witch doctor medical schools are in the Caribbean. If she were Hispanic! at the Disco-he may have said she looked like Carmen Miranda in fruit basket hell.



HA! That's funny as hell.



Jane said:


> Don't read this link if you're like all hung up on suspense and a hot tranny mess and all....it has the list of finalists.
> 
> http://www.advocate.com/news_detail_ektid61323.asp



I know exactly who the final three are and I ain't sayin.


----------



## Jes (Sep 14, 2008)

what i wouldn't give for 40 yards of champagne-colored couture, right now, you know? Save for a few people/outfits, this group has just not had anything really stellar about it (stellar. Not stella. Definitely not stella). *sigh*


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 14, 2008)

Jes said:


> what i wouldn't give for 40 yards of champagne-colored couture, right now, you know? Save for a few people/outfits, this group has just not had anything really stellar about it (stellar. Not stella. Definitely not stella). *sigh*



I know! What I wouldn't give for some Austin Scarlett about now ...


----------



## Smushygirl (Sep 14, 2008)

Jes said:


> what i wouldn't give for 40 yards of champagne-colored couture, right now, you know? Save for a few people/outfits, this group has just not had anything really stellar about it (stellar. Not stella. Definitely not stella). *sigh*



Some of the challenges have been a little less than stellar as well. I agree with you though, I want to be wowed and haven't really been so far.


----------



## Jes (Sep 14, 2008)

a real disappointment, yes.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 16, 2008)

Can I just say that although I thought Blayne's last garment was awful and he deserved to go home, that I feel gypped by the fact that Christian and Blayne will not be having the anticipated Fierce/Licious battle?

And, on a side note, last nite hubby and I were cruising the channels and happened upon Richard Simmons on the David Letterman show. Anyone see it? 

Well, he was wearing his typical top and shorts, except that his top looked sort of like a red bird suit. It had these feathery type things hanging all over it. Well hubby says, doesn't that shirt look like that guy from Project Runway made it? I was like, holy crap, even hubby has been altered by Keith's IwillKillYouandMakeAgarmentFromYourSkin fashion sense. 
So, of course I thought of Fascinita. So if your ears were ringing last nite, you know why.

Anyway - some of the previous PR contestants will be on Top Design which might be interesting. 

Oh, and while I am rambling, our SuperStudSanta - Tim Gunn has a new lady friend on his show. It is Greta, Rachel Ray's buddy. She is really cute and sweet and I think that they will make a much better team. Cannot wait for this show to start.

Do we have homework yet? Cause I didn't do it last week, but I will try to do it this week. I was just so stunned last week thinking about two of them going home, that I got a little bit sad before I could choose.

Oh beautiful teacher, can you hop off your rainbow for a moment and let us know our assignment?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 16, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Well, he was wearing his typical top and shorts, except that his top looked sort of like a red bird suit. It had these feathery type things hanging all over it. Well hubby says, doesn't that shirt look like that guy from Project Runway made it? I was like, holy crap, even hubby has been altered by Keith's IwillKillYouandMakeAgarmentFromYourSkin fashion sense.



LOL!!!

I didn't see it, but now I wish I had. Well, almost, anyhow.

Too funny about your husband's comment.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 16, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Well, he was wearing his typical top and shorts, except that his top looked sort of like a red bird suit. It had these feathery type things hanging all over it. Well hubby says, doesn't that shirt look like that guy from Project Runway made it? I was like, holy crap, even hubby has been altered by Keith's IwillKillYouandMakeAgarmentFromYourSkin fashion sense.
> So, of course I thought of Fascinita. So if your ears were ringing last nite, you know why.



Bless, you. Thank you, Christine.

Sigh. Were there a rainbow made of human hyde, carefuly stitched together at the seams to show that quality matters, I know Keith would be waiting for me at its end.

For now, though, I'm throwing my support behind Leanne, whose designs are just creative enough to make me believe she's going to be the winner who takes it all. Mind you, I think Korto does beautiful work, and I'd love to wear just about anything she's sewn for that show. But Leanne's weirder, and I always side with weird.

What? That's news to you? 

:happy:


----------



## Jes (Sep 16, 2008)

i'm going to give all of you a bit of advice, tonight.

If the Indian man from Verizon tech support that you're talking to asks you if he has permission to take control of your computer/screen, I want you to try to remember that your computer wallpaper is a giant close up photo of your ass in a pair of panties taken during a dirty photo shoot.

Pink panties. 

Hot pink panties. 

Hot pink string bikini panties. 


Don't be like me.


----------



## Jes (Sep 16, 2008)

Homework will be forthcoming shortly.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 16, 2008)

Item:

Whose computer is newly hooked up with Digital Subscriber Line technology?


----------



## Jes (Sep 17, 2008)

Item:

hahaha. I love that. My little boobookitty!


Homework: today's assignment is a very simple one. We've watched Kenley make a lot of 40s/50s-inspired clothing and I think she's done a lot of it well (with some 80s thrown in). But the finals are coming up shortly, and you know how the judges always want to see you expand your range right? Well tonight, the show is titled Transformation, and it requires the contestants to take a group of college-aged women and help them find a workaday look for their new careers. And so the question for you all today is: will Kenley's final look be a transformation itself, or will she style her model as a 40s/50s kinda gal (albeit modernized in some way, I'm sure)? 

Due today before the show!


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 17, 2008)

*Homework:*
Remember the pretty yet simple dress she did for the DvF challenge? My guess is that she'll do something along those lines.


----------



## Jes (Sep 17, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> *Homework:*
> Remember the pretty yet simple dress she did for the DvF challenge? My guess is that she'll do something along those lines.



ok, but which category are you going with? retro or a break from her retro personal style? FINAL ANSWER PLEASE.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh geeze, IDK.  :doh:

Um.

Retro.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 17, 2008)

I say she'll revert back to her retro style. A lot of the designers seem to go back to what they know/like/do best when given a challenge. Like Stella and her everything leatha. I don't know if they get nervous or want to play it safe or what. I think it's also a double edged sword because the judges say they want you to add your own personal style or touch to your design and then sometimes when they do that the judges get mad that you reverted back to that and didn't try something new.


----------



## Jes (Sep 17, 2008)

jersey, that is so true! it's like: do xyz with your own flair as a designer and then they bitch about range! in truth, while i think the challenges require you to be a jack of all trades, as a designer, you really shouldn't be. You need a point of view. For any of you who make things, don't you find yourself going in one, or a few related, directions? If you work with metal, you're probably not also working with plastic. If you design with pearls, you're probably not also making macrame necklaces. And that's as it should be. Designers tend to have 'a look.' A jack of all trades is a master of none. 

so...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, I have always wanted to make pearl necklaces but it seems I don't have the right tool.



Homework assignment:
She will go against her basic urge to be retro, than be in the bottom after the judges tell her it sucks and she will blame them saying that she should have followed her own instinctive style, but gave them something new to satisfy their nudge for her to show them something new.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 17, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Yeah, I have always wanted to make pearl necklaces but it seems I don't have the right tool.



I've got the tool to make......Nah! This is WAY too easy to make fun of!


----------



## Jes (Sep 17, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Yeah, I have always wanted to make pearl necklaces but it seems I don't have the right tool.
> 
> .



IS SOMEONE BEING A DIRTY BIRDY?


(thank god it's not just me!)


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 17, 2008)

Jes said:


> IS SOMEONE BEING A DIRTY BIRDY?
> 
> 
> (thank god it's not just me!)



You got me!


----------



## Jes (Sep 17, 2008)

i think that's what i like about this thread.

the pearl necklaces.



the other day, i thought about what is probably the funniest thing i've ever said here at Dims. It was in that thread where I got bitched for not being at all funny by a cankle-gater (and we all see what happened to her, eh? so there, miss lady! who's unpopular NOW?? haha). Anyway, it was about a pet cat and she told me I was off topic b/c I made some dumb joke, and so I tried to bring the thread back on topic by asking:Well, is the cat at least fat?

hahaha. I swear to god, I don't think I've ever done simpler or better work. And I thank all of you who laughed with me. And even those of you who laughed at me. And that one of you who kind of ...rubbed up against me suggestively. I liked it.

and i'm not trying to reignite a fight or canklegate or anything, but good god, thinking about it made me laugh and laugh. 

*I* think Kenlee isn't going to be able to break out of the mold...she might THINK she is, but no. And there will be at least one eye-roll confessional where another designer is like: GIRL, WHAT IS THAT KENLEY THINKING? 

Let's Leave it to Beaver, shall we?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 17, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Yeah, I have always wanted to make pearl necklaces but it seems I don't have the right tool.



.................................

*this is me, being all speechless and stuff*


----------



## Smushygirl (Sep 17, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> .................................
> 
> *this is me, being all speechless and stuff*



That's good, 'cos you won't accidently get any in your mouth!


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 17, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> That's good, 'cos you won't accidently get any in your mouth!



It's so not fair that I read this at work and wound up with tears in my eyes from the strain of keeping myself from laughing.

Because, you know, had I laughed, how would I have explained it?

Tried to rep you for that, Smushy, but I can't. Darnitall.


----------



## Jes (Sep 17, 2008)

i sit in my office all day long and laugh out loud. right now, there's a vid on I can has cheesburger (and i know i misspelled that) that i've watched 3 times and laughed about each and every time.

in fact, i'm laughing about it right now and i'm just TYPING about it.

smell you all later, i'm outtie.


----------



## Smushygirl (Sep 17, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> It's so not fair that I read this at work and wound up with tears in my eyes from the strain of keeping myself from laughing.
> 
> Because, you know, had I laughed, how would I have explained it?
> 
> Tried to rep you for that, Smushy, but I can't. Darnitall.



I love you too!:wubu:

Homework: Ugly retro again.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 17, 2008)

Jes said:


> i sit in my office all day long and laugh out loud. right now, there's a vid on I can has cheesburger (and i know i misspelled that) that i've watched 3 times and laughed about each and every time.
> 
> in fact, i'm laughing about it right now and i'm just TYPING about it.
> 
> smell you all later, i'm outtie.



I saw that too! So so funny. But see, if I was laughing about an LOLcat, I could explain that to The Boss. A hysterical pearl necklace fit? Not so much.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 17, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> I've got the tool to make......Nah! This is WAY too easy to make fun of!



Now why would you want to make fun of me for having tool-envy?


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 17, 2008)

Kenley will break away from old habits tonight and do something Vardonishly cool. (yes, its a noun AND a verb AND an adjective-all at the same time)







*!*!*!*! cuz 2 snaps just won 't do.


----------



## Jes (Sep 17, 2008)

bitches, I am coming to you at speeds of up to 3.0 Mbps! WATCH OUT.

I just ran home from my pottery studio--the little glazed starfish I made turned out SO cute. I am totally in love with all things starfish right now. I don't know why. I don't usually love cute but I just...can't get enough!

So I'm going to find some dessert and get ready for my stories.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 17, 2008)

lol

"We were anxious to see who was going to be the Hedda Lettuce in this challenge."

HW: Kenley will not transform her approach. She will provide more retro crap. 

I just got home from the day of days.


----------



## Smushygirl (Sep 17, 2008)

(((((((((Fascinita))))))))))

Has anybody noticed the ads for pearl necklaces above the thread now? Hee!


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 17, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> (((((((((Fascinita))))))))))
> 
> Has anybody noticed the ads for pearl necklaces above the thread now? Hee!



(((((((Smushy))))))))) :wubu:

Christine's joke was brilliance and more so because it was so subtle. :bow:


----------



## Jes (Sep 17, 2008)

I hadn't seen the ads, no...


You know, I feel bad about Kenley. I mean, I see exactly why she did what she did. her woman said HERSELF that she was into vintage vintage vintage. And, she's in the industry (also, how do you get to be a buyer at 23? color me jealous! but i did just sell a necklace and earrings today so that soothes my savage breasts). So I get it. I do.

Now, where did I leave my chocolate and almond bar??


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 17, 2008)

What was Leanne thinking tonight?

It's the right clothes and the right style for the job you're doing?

Ugh.

Joe is a mess. Jesus.


----------



## Jes (Sep 17, 2008)

oh. Good. LORD.

that was some fug right there, people.

Joe joe joe joe joe. You made a man look like a woman (Varla Jean) and a woman look like a man (this challenge). 

And it looks like Kenley is gonna get super crazy on the runway next week! yahoo! 

but....I don't care what anyone says--the jacket was foul, and the outfit was a bad idea for a photographer, but holy good god, i LOVED that dress. He rocked it out in the workroom, she rocked it out on that runway, it was fantastic on her. The woman can walk! She walked the SHIT out of that dress--the rest of those women looked like wooden mannequins. Aiiii!


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 17, 2008)

Kenley.

Oh my gosh. Someone needs to slap some sense, manners and maturity into that girl. I'm really glad she didn't win tonight, but not because of her design, because of her attitude.

She definitely needs to be brought down a peg or ten. Contrary to her own over-inflated opinion, she is *not* all that.

*deep breath*

I need to find someone to talk me down.

Maybe I need chocolate.

Or a shopping spree. I guess I could click on one of the pearl necklace links for retail therapy ...


----------



## olwen (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm afraid I haven't worn a pearl necklace in quite a few months. Sigh. 

I hope Kenley goes home next week. I'm tired of her arrogance. With each episode she just gets bitchier and bitchier. Next.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 17, 2008)

checking in way late (like an hour before the new episode, best coast time): later blayne! kinda weird, since now i'm just wondering what him and tim gunn _were_ shooting here in seattle, but WOW he needed to go. wow. rungay nailed it when they offered their variation on 'pooping fabric' - clown farts. 
he made a clown farts jumpsuit. wtf. 

as for terri getting aufed - i dunno about all that. i was as sick of her attitude as the judges were, but her outfit didn't seem THAT terrible. certainly no worse than suede's, and if you're sik of terri how could you NOT be WAY more sick of suede? 
i don't really get it. 

and WOW did you all see the final six's BP collections?!? joe and suede's were so spectacularly awful, it was like...kind of moving. like holy shit, if you're going to make garbage, at least go BIG and make the worst possible garbage you could possibly rape your hapless audience's eyeballs with. so in that respect, great success!
i was impressed by jerell's collection and enamored of korto's, but i'll be shocked if leanne doesn't take the whole thing. then again, i was sure uli was going to win season 3, so what do i know.


----------



## Jes (Sep 17, 2008)

olwen said:


> I'm afraid I haven't worn a pearl necklace in quite a few months. Sigh.
> 
> I hope Kenley goes home next week. I'm tired of her arrogance. With each episode she just gets bitchier and bitchier. Next.



i think it's lack of self esteem. and lack of experience. the nervous giggles are a drag (for us, the viewer) and she is getting fight-ier with judges and whatnot.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 17, 2008)

olwen said:


> I'm afraid I haven't worn a pearl necklace in quite a few months. Sigh.



I have pearls saved up for any occasion and I am willing to loan them out to most ladies. Beautiful White South Sea pearls. Big, thick, shiny strands that will compliment any outfit. From formal to casual, I can find the right strand for for the right woman.

What is the test for true pearls...rub them on your teeth? 

Yeah baby...right there. You're listening to...the quiet storm.


----------



## Smushygirl (Sep 17, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> I have pearls saved up for any occasion and I am willing to loan them out to most ladies. Beautiful White South Sea pearls. Big, shiny strands that will compliment any outfit. From formal to casual, I can find the right strand for for the right woman.
> 
> What is the test for true pearls...rub them on your teeth?
> 
> Yeah baby...right there. You're listening to...the quiet storm.



You're a bad mother....


----------



## Jes (Sep 17, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> I have pearls saved up for any occasion and I am willing to loan them out to most ladies. Beautiful White South Sea pearls. Big, thick, shiny strands that will compliment any outfit. From formal to casual, I can find the right strand for for the right woman.
> 
> What is the test for true pearls...rub them on your teeth?
> 
> Yeah baby...right there. You're listening to...the quiet storm.



KCRP: The Creepy Station.

I think you're getting a little dirty old man for this crowd, VG.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 18, 2008)

LL Cool J, next week. Sweet!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 18, 2008)

God, I hate Kenley. Either totally friggin ignored all her life...or...spoiled friggin rotten. Total arrogance, with not enough to back it up. I really do have a huge reaction whenever she shows that nasty mouth on my television.*L* I laugh when she cries....teehee. Retro crap...indeed. 

Next up...Top Design.


----------



## Jes (Sep 18, 2008)

who can give me a rundown on what the PR boys (and girl?) did on TD? thankee in advancee.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 18, 2008)

Jes said:


> who can give me a rundown on what the PR boys (and girl?) did on TD? thankee in advancee.



I didn't watch it too closely, but a brief rundown would be: each clothing designer made a special dress and the interior designers had to create a store window to show it off.

Now that I've calmed down over Kenley's insolence last night, I have a fresh rant about the TRESemmé lady. She sure had her nerve appearing on TV with that hair style and looking like she needed a makeover herself. I mean really ... did she cut her own bangs? In the dark? While under the influence of something illegal?

I just don't get it. :doh:


----------



## Smushygirl (Sep 18, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I didn't watch it too closely, but a brief rundown would be: each clothing designer made a special dress and the interior designers had to create a store window to show it off.
> 
> Now that I've calmed down over Kenley's insolence last night, I have a fresh rant about the TRESemmé lady. She sure had her nerve appearing on TV with that hair style and looking like she needed a makeover herself. I mean really ... did she cut her own bangs? In the dark? While under the influence of something illegal?
> 
> I just don't get it. :doh:



You know it's funny you said that. I watched "Shear Genius" and I thought that I wouldn't want any of their hairstyles. Why would you want someone that looked like a hot mess to work on you? And that goes for some of the designers on PR. I wouldn't dress like them either.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 18, 2008)

I said in an earlier post that Kenley's mouth needed to be Tysoned.

Was the challenge for the episode, "design outfits for THE L WORD and make sure they're only for the really butchy characters?" was this the REAL drag queen challenge and i mixed up the episodes? Fuglylicious!





btw- i am not dirty, nor creepy and i am definitely not old. jes, you may be broadband now, but not so long ago you were a laggy, snot-nosed dial up. watch it or i'll have to go curly on your ass! humph! a woisguy huh?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 18, 2008)

I used to really like Kenley in the beginning..she was one of my favorites, but the last few episodes she is so ridiculously cocky..and it's usually not justified. She's a one trick pony anyway..you can't become a famous designer making the same fourties/fifties dress over and over. You just can't. Not to mention, her voice is REALLY annoying and I'm getting sick of her crying. Get off my TV!

My guess for final three is Jerell and Leanne. I'm not sure who the third will be.


----------



## Jes (Sep 18, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> btw- i am not dirty, nor creepy and i am definitely not old. jes, you may be broadband now, but not so long ago you were a laggy, snot-nosed dial up. watch it or i'll have to go curly on your ass! humph! a woisguy huh?



At this point, I am heartily encouraging anyone to go ANYTHING on my ass.

HEARTILY.

thank you and drive through.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 18, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> My guess for final three is Jerell and Leanne. I'm not sure who the third will be.



I definitely think Leanne will make it.

As for the others, I hope it will be Jerell and Korto. I imagine it'll be between Jerell, Korto and Kenley. Since Kenley gets on my nerves so much (gee, could you tell?), I'm hoping she doesn't make it through.

For the most part, I have liked everything that Korto has made. I think she had a design at the beginning that I didn't care much for, but my memory is hazy. I completely loved her DvF dress and wrap.

Jerell has been a bit more hit and miss, but the past few weeks he's done quite well. Plus, even on weeks when he's missed (remember the Olympic challenge?), his garments are basically well made.

Kenley's garments are well made also, but she needs an attitude adjustment before she makes anyone's Top 3 List.

When Suede hits, Suede hits well, but when Suede misses, Suede misses baaaaaaaaaaaaaaadly. Ashlynne doesn't think Suede has been consistant enough to make it through, but Ashlynne freely admits that at times Ashlynne has been way off with Ashlynne's predictions.

* * * *

Btw ... what _was_ Jerell wearing on his head last night? Did the TRESemmé lady give him a hair makeover gone bad? It looked like he was trying for an old-fashioned Olympian look. All that leafy green stuff ...


----------



## Jes (Sep 18, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> * * * *
> 
> Btw ... what _was_ Jerell wearing on his head last night? Did the TRESemmé lady give him a hair makeover gone bad? It looked like he was trying for an old-fashioned Olympian look. All that leafy green stuff ...



i know! i saw that! he slapped it on before the runway show and wore it straight through 'til the photoshoot! I think he was trying to say he'd been tapped as the winner by the gods on Mt. Olympus.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 18, 2008)

Is it just me or is PR saying that TRESemme is actually used by top stylists that aren't paid to say they use it? I was just at a salon that charges $120 for a haircut and I asked the girl at the desk if they had the Suave and TRESemme products in a special place because I couldn't find it on the floor.
Hey, I have bought Safeway vodka, but I don't try to say that its Belvedere.



*note to self...go to Musso and Frank. get the martini.*

GQ has an article on best cocktails and the M&F martini is listed. It has been awhile since I've been there.
http://www.seeing-stars.com/Dine2/musso&frank.shtml


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 18, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> You're a bad mother....



Shut your mouth!
I'm only talkin' 'bout vardon. 

As for the show....
I was right! Kenley reverted back to her usual. And like they said on the show, she created a 'mini me'! Right down to the flower thingy in her hair that Kenley always wears.
Joe, poor Joe. That outfit was just, ugh. 
I love Korto, she is probably my favorite on the show. I love most of what she makes although I wasn't crazy about last night's outfit. The jacket looked like it was made out of hemp and the dress pattern reminded me of some bad banana leaves or something looking wallpaper.
And Jerrell, he never met a sleeveless shirt he didn't like. What is up with designers who look like they can't dress themselves. Are they too busy being creative to worry about it? 
The Tresemme lady's bangs? What the heck?! Sometimes I guess I just don't understand fashion or what's 'in'. If I did that to my hair I'd look like an escaped mental patient. I don't understand how that look is a good look. (Says the woman who cut her own bangs last week)


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 18, 2008)

Well VG, thanks for the open offer about the pearls, but hubby said I could borrow his tool anytime I wanted to practice, as much as needed.

The thing that I do find creepy is the fact that the ads on the top of the page are for pearl necklaces, bigbrotheranyone?

OK, onto the show. So, I failed miserably on my homework. But, I must also say that no matter what Kenley ever makes again, it will still be annoying because she has some nerve talking crap about Studly Santa Tim. I also laugh when she cries. When she giggled on the runway, I felt like drop kicking her. How does she expect anyone to respect her when she acts like an immature little biatch.

Anyhoo - I must say that Jerall was not my cup of tea in the beginning, but seriously, I have a crush on that cutie right now. How cute was his picture from when he was younger? And I kinda liked the thing on his head. I must be really infatuated right now. 

I am glad to see Joe go, his outfit was horrible. And I thought although Suede's dress may not have been fitting for a photographer, it was beautiful and well made.

Did you see Kenley's face when she did not win? Priceless, just priceless.

The previews have me totally excited. Two great things will happen - Kenley will get made fun of and hopefully brought down to reality, and LL Cool J will be visiting. He is hawt!!

And I want the top three to be - Jerell, Korto and Leanimal.


----------



## olwen (Sep 18, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> I have pearls saved up for any occasion and I am willing to loan them out to most ladies. Beautiful White South Sea pearls. Big, thick, shiny strands that will compliment any outfit. From formal to casual, I can find the right strand for for the right woman.
> 
> What is the test for true pearls...rub them on your teeth?
> 
> Yeah baby...right there. You're listening to...the quiet storm.




I think I need to turn up the volume.


----------



## olwen (Sep 18, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I definitely think Leanne will make it.
> 
> As for the others, I hope it will be Jerell and Korto. I imagine it'll be between Jerell, Korto and Kenley. Since Kenley gets on my nerves so much (gee, could you tell?), I'm hoping she doesn't make it through.
> 
> ...





Jes said:


> i know! i saw that! he slapped it on before the runway show and wore it straight through 'til the photoshoot! I think he was trying to say he'd been tapped as the winner by the gods on Mt. Olympus.



I liked the leafy thing on his head. He worked it. Not everybody could look good wearing that but he did. If my fro weren't so thick and big I'd wear it too.


----------



## Jes (Sep 18, 2008)

what does it mean when a man tells you: "I told my mom all about you!"

anything? something? nothing?


----------



## olwen (Sep 18, 2008)

Jes said:


> what does it mean when a man tells you: "I told my mom all about you!"
> 
> anything? something? nothing?



He should move out of his mom's house.  Or you know, that he likes you.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 18, 2008)

olwen said:


> He should move out of his mom's house.



Very funny!


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 18, 2008)

Jes said:


> what does it mean when a man tells you: "I told my mom all about you!"
> 
> anything? something? nothing?



It depends. 

If he says this before the first date-RUN!

If he says this after your 1st date-RUN!

(Like Olwen says) If he lives in his mom's basement and he tells her everything at dinner "Gawddammich maw! You knows I like petite marshmallows in my hot cocoa! By the way, I mets a girl off the internets. No, I won't break this one like the last."- Don't run-SPRINT!!!

(How the hell does he tell his mom ALL ABOUT you? He don't know shite about you yet, so either he is lying to get into yer' pannies or he's trying to make a favorable impression...to get into yer' pannies!)

If he says this after several dates-GOOD

If he says this after two months of dating and works into the convo that he'd like you to meet his family-VERY GOOD

If he says this after developing a long, solid relationship and has a ring to go along with it-EXCELLENT!


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 18, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> btw- i am not dirty, nor creepy and i am definitely not old. jes, you may be broadband now, but not so long ago you were a laggy, snot-nosed dial up. watch it or i'll have to go curly on your ass! humph! a woisguy huh?



Wait just a cotton-pickin' minute!

Jes, you're letting people talk to you this way?

Or just VG? 

Hmmmm?


----------



## Jes (Sep 18, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> It depends.
> 
> If he says this before the first date-RUN!
> 
> If he says this after your 1st date-RUN!



Now, why all this running?


----------



## Jes (Sep 18, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Wait just a cotton-pickin' minute!
> 
> Jes, you're letting people talk to you this way?
> 
> ...


VG knows he'll get what's coming to him. I'm not worried about that. Not for a second...Not even for shorter than a second. But, like the fat ninja that I am (someone, please do a shitty 4 minute photoshop job of me as a fat ninja, thank you), i have to choose my moment. 

i think you may have just ruined that moment, but that's ok. There will be another moment.

I think I understand where VG is coming from with his Dial up comment. However, I am not now, nor have I ever been, snot-nosed. But, I was pretty laggy, I have to give him that. 

But anyway, I'll get something on him yet. Don't you worry.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 18, 2008)

Jes said:


> Now, why all this running?


you're kidding right?


----------



## Jes (Sep 18, 2008)

Let's move on. My mistake.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 18, 2008)

Jes said:


> But anyway, I'll get something on him yet. Don't you worry.



Good. Because your subjects want a fair queen.

(Please don't have someone drop poison in my ear while I'm sleeping, for pointing that out. *cowering in fear*)


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 18, 2008)

here you go!


----------



## Jes (Sep 19, 2008)

ugh. That is quite possibly the least flattering representation of La Jennifer that I have ever seen.....

but i DID want the 4-minute version, so you have indeed satisfied the Queen's request.


And Fasc, you are truly one of my favorite subjects. Your loyalty is unwavering. It shall be called upon soon, to destroy...a certain...infidel.


eta: wait, where is that photo of me even from?? ending on a preposition and all...that's not my avatar and you're definitely not one of my paysite subscribers...?


----------



## Jes (Sep 19, 2008)

ps: fasc, i gave my first SAT workshop (for the interns) today, and was prepping for it earlie this week, hence, I have not been able to tend to the needs of my Kingdom as I should have. 

And now, the obligatory Playboy joke:

I may be a ruler, but I'm far from having 12 inches!


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 19, 2008)

Jes said:


> ugh. That is quite possibly the least flattering representation of La Jennifer that I have ever seen.....
> 
> but i DID want the 4-minute version, so you have indeed satisfied the Queen's request.


"ugh" huh?

time to go kidnap the royal food taster and break out the J. Kesselring elderberry wine. Care for a glass?


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 19, 2008)

Jes said:


> ugh. That is quite possibly the least flattering representation of La Jennifer that I have ever seen.....
> 
> but i DID want the 4-minute version, so you have indeed satisfied the Queen's request.



I thought it was cute. The pink goes well with the blond and it's all very girly. But you get the last word, _le_ obviously.

Le purr. Le meow. Le vroom vroom vroom.

And that _is_ so your avatar pic.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 19, 2008)

Jes said:


> what does it mean when a man tells you: "I told my mom all about you!"



His name is Norman Bates?


----------



## Jes (Sep 19, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I thought it was cute. The pink goes well with the blond and it's all very girly. But you get the last word, _le_ obviously.
> 
> Le purr. Le meow. Le vroom vroom vroom.
> 
> And that _is_ so your avatar pic.



it is? oh.

i think i got complain-y last night. My apologies. I don't know what happened. Oh yes I do. PMS. I will turn this Kingdom around and drive straight home!


----------



## Jes (Sep 19, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> His name is Norman Bates?



*snicker*

oh, god. I think you might be right. 

Fasc, I put up a new Etsy item...with a misspelling! Witness my shame!



You knowwho I miss? Ever so much? Christian. I want to see that talent again. I want to see that spark. I want to watch him create something pretty damned unusual and hip, and in SUCH a short amount of time. Remember how he always finished ahead of the curve and was never running out of the workroom at the last minute? Remember how he never had to glue a garment onto someone or rip off hem threads on the way to the runway? 

i miss you christian! you complete me! this cast is a hot tranny mess!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 19, 2008)

Jes, 

You should take the Chinatown bus over to this end of the world, cause I ran into Mz. Ferosha Cotura last Wednesday on my way rushing back to my apartment to see Project Runway, of all things.

Was with a bunch of people on Broadway and Grand St. Looks even tinier in real life. After I passed him, I looked back and he was getting a cab. He had some bags from stores in my hood (there are some fabric stores and a super awesome designer outlet store)

Also, if you wanted spoilers, the NYTimes posted the designs from Project Runway from Bryant Park Fashion Week. Ruined the show for me, but if you are curious.....


----------



## Jes (Sep 19, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Jes,
> 
> You should take the Chinatown bus over to this end of the world, cause I ran into Mz. Ferosha Cotura last Wednesday on my way rushing back to my apartment to see Project Runway, of all things.
> 
> ...



hey boo! yes, I heard about the pix and even some write ups for them, but I don't want it to be ruined, just like you said. so I'm holding out. i'll see 'em when i see 'em.

i was thinking about you earlier today. and i miss you a little! 

j.


----------



## Jes (Sep 21, 2008)

If 6 designers are allowed to show in the tents, what's the point of the challenge? i mean....I'd think it's not the money or the car that's the biggest prize. Maybe others disagree and think the money is the big thing, but I feel like all the money in the world can't buy you the exposure of showing in the tents...and they way they planned this season, the 2nd in the year, meant they had to have everyone still in the game showing at BPark...


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 23, 2008)

I've tried to post in this thread twice in the past few days and neither time would it work.

Grrrrr!!!! 

Maybe the third time is the charm.

Is there any homework this week, Ma'am?


----------



## Jes (Sep 23, 2008)

I know everyone is a whore and all, but ...LLCoolJ shilling for Sears? SEARS? Like, with the Franklin stoves and foundations with stays and farm equipment Sears? LLCoolJ togs on the rack next to the husky boys Wranglers? is there anything sadder than that? Because I don't think there is.


In terms of homework, I want your expert opinions on the 'why did J.Lo cancel?' debate. I find it very weird. She did her thing in ... Florida, right? Or... California? And the tents would've required her to be in NYC. But it's not as simple as that. Was she snubbed? What happened, intrepid reporters? I want speculation as well as accurate information. I'll take it all.

Also, how much do I want to see this group of wackadoodles make 'hip hop clothes' to the stylings of LLCoolJ shilling for Sears? Oh god, let me say it again, SEARS. It's even worse than K-Mart. Nothing against the stories, I'm just saying: you go to Sears to get some tools and a bathroom rug. Not hip hop anything! It's just so awful. 

Tell me 'bout the rabbits! Tell me 'bout the rabbits! Hold me!

also--this just in. big newsflash. Clay Aiken is gay. *yawn*


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 23, 2008)

Perez Hilton...
It's rumored that the real reason J.Lo abruptly pulled out of Runway is because she was denied a role in an upcoming Weinstein film - the same Weinstein Company that produces the Heidi Klum hosted TV show. As a result, Klum and husband Seal are said to have pulled out of their roles as guests to Marc Anthony's 40th birthday party in New York on Sunday night.

btw-Adrian says hello and LeBron and Nicole Scherzinger-don't!


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 23, 2008)

Jes said:


> you go to Sears to get some tools and a bathroom rug. Not hip hop anything! It's just so awful.



I'm totally new to this thread but saw this and had to comment - LMAO

Too effin funny!!!


----------



## Jes (Sep 23, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Perez Hilton...
> It's rumored that the real reason J.Lo abruptly pulled out of Runway is because she was denied a role in an upcoming Weinstein film - the same Weinstein Company that produces the Heidi Klum hosted TV show. As a result, Klum and husband Seal are said to have pulled out of their roles as guests to Marc Anthony's 40th birthday party in New York on Sunday night.
> 
> btw-Adrian says hello and LeBron and Nicole Scherzinger-don't!



The party was....cuban themed but in NYC. Ok. I had forgotten that, if I ever read it in the first place. Thanks for that. Good sleuthing...or googling. Or whatever it was. 

If the story is true, that's the dumbest thing I ever heard. She'll never work in that town again! well, she will, but you don't fuck over a Weinstein. He's like Oprah and the Jews--you just DO NOT fuck them over. And that's not going to predispose him to picking you NEXT TIME, J.Lo. She knows better than that, which makes me wonder if it's true. Also, the show is hugely popular and a done deal--who knows if that picture (as I like to say, in my 1940s hollywood accent) would've been something, but PR is already big and a guest thingie would've been easy money, work and exposure. No one needs bad press, especially not someone who has been out of the game dropping babies. 

*sigh*

Plus? I think PR judging would've been fun and I bet the gift bags would've been AWESOME. 

oh lord, gift bags make me want to touch myself. It's really true.

ps: Shoot Adrian a kiss for me. If you know what I mean. ANd I'm pretty sure you do.


I'm working up another homework assignment, but I don't know if there's time...

pps: HI INDYGAL! Welcome! Come join our band of merry misfits!


----------



## Smushygirl (Sep 23, 2008)

Jes said:


> I know everyone is a whore and all, but ...LLCoolJ shilling for Sears? *SEARS? Like, with the Franklin stoves and foundations with stays and farm equipment Sears? LLCoolJ togs on the rack next to the husky boys Wranglers? is there anything sadder than that? Because I don't think there is.*
> 
> 
> In terms of homework, I want your expert opinions on the 'why did J.Lo cancel?' debate. I find it very weird. She did her thing in ... Florida, right? Or... California? And the tents would've required her to be in NYC. But it's not as simple as that. Was she snubbed? What happened, intrepid reporters? I want speculation as well as accurate information. I'll take it all.
> ...



Did you miss the big advertising campaign about coming to see the "softer side of Sears"? Their image has changed, Boo!

As for homework, I read somewhere that after dropping her twins, she decided to partake of a triathlon. She wounded her ankle and could not make it. Sounds flimsy, but there it is!


----------



## Jes (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok....this weird LLCoolJ/Sears marriage might produce some effed-up children, yo. *throws gang signs as white-ly as possible* You all remember poppin' and lockin'? 

What would be some good hip hop dance move names as found in the Sears? Ho-in' and mowin'? Fluffin' and foldin'? Liftin' and separatin'?

There are all sorts of dances we can play with--Crip Walk. Harlem Shake. Walk it Out. 

And don't forget my favorite--Krumpin'! There's nothing quite like clown dancing. I'll admit I love it, right here right now! What would the Sears version of krumping be? I think it would involve a shopvac, but what would we call it? 

Riff, ladies and gents!


----------



## Jes (Sep 23, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> Did you miss the big advertising campaign about coming to see the "softer side of Sears"? Their image has changed, Boo!
> 
> As for homework, I read somewhere that after dropping her twins, she decided to partake of a triathlon. She wounded her ankle and could not make it. Sounds flimsy, but there it is!



girl please! she did the triathalon AFTER she said she hurt her ankle and after the PR thing would've been. It was a royal diss.

and I'm not buying the softer side of Sears. They've been selling that line forever but I'm not buying. Not one single bit.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> T She'll never work in that town again! well, she will, but you don't fuck over a Weinstein. He's like Oprah and the Jews--you just DO NOT fuck them over. And that's not going to predispose him to picking you NEXT TIME, J.Lo. She knows better than that, which makes me wonder if it's true.
> 
> oh lord, gift bags make me want to touch myself. It's really true.
> 
> ps: Shoot Adrian a kiss for me.



I'll kiss Nicole and think about Adrian as a compromise okay? (Hell, I'll kiss LeBron and think of Nicole while she thinks of Adrian)

J-Lo will work and will probably work for Harvey in the future as long as she can turn a dime. Look at Robert Downey Jr. Nothing forgives like millions of dollars.

I have shot a couple of fashion shows and have managed to score a few gift bags. Man, the shit they have in there is mind boggling cool! (Clarisonic face scrubber, perfume, a watch etc.) The Victoria Secret goody bag was fantastic, but alas...no Heidi.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> Ok....this weird LLCoolJ/Sears marriage might produce some effed-up children, yo. *throws gang signs as white-ly as possible* You all remember poppin' and lockin'?
> 
> What would be some good hip hop dance move names as found in the Sears? Ho-in' and mowin'? Fluffin' and foldin'? Liftin' and separatin'?
> 
> ...



How does Bob Vila fit into this madness?


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> How does Bob Vila fit into this madness?



Well, i think that's for you to tell us! for homework! There has to be some funny marriage of hip hop dance moves and Sears. You're the writer, missy!!


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> I have shot a couple of fashion shows and have managed to score a few gift bags. Man, the shit they have in there is mind boggling cool! (Clarisonic face scrubber, perfume, a watch etc.) The Victoria Secret goody bag was fantastic, but alas...no Heidi.



awww, man. Be still my heart. How 'bout this: I'll take anything in that gift bag meant for women/you don't want. I know you have like 100 other people you could give the stuff to, and I'm a total stranger, but I'll pay shipping. And then I'll die happy and be out of everyone's hair!


----------



## Jane (Sep 24, 2008)

Sure, you think Sears is bad, but did they use "The Breakfast Club" as the theme for their back to school sales? "The Breakfast Club?" What is that supposed to be cool again? You know 23 years ago "The Breakfast Club?" My hat's off to you, JCPenney for pulling the Rip Van Winkle of the year. Sheesh!!

(Yes, I know they thought the mothers chose where to do the shopping....I laugh)


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2008)

oh man! really? see the things I miss? Also, it's not like the BC makes us think about GOOD HS memories, you know? Sure, it's somewhat representative of the reality of HS but it's not like we think back fondly to detention and poor treatment by our peers. 

That might make me head out to the guns and ammo section of the store. 

ok, not really. I don't condone violence. Unless it's coming out of my one finger.

Man, I haven't threatened you people with harm for a good long time, you know that? Must rectify immediately! Pull down your pants!


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2008)

you bitches have nothing for me? seriously?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> In terms of homework, I want your expert opinions on the 'why did J.Lo cancel?' debate. I find it very weird. She did her thing in ... Florida, right? Or... California? And the tents would've required her to be in NYC. But it's not as simple as that. Was she snubbed? What happened, intrepid reporters? I want speculation as well as accurate information. I'll take it all.



I think she threw a hissy fit and decided she didn't want to fly all the way to NYC just for one lousy show. Now, you and I know it's more than just a "lousy" show, but that's what I think. Starlets and their hissy fits.

I wonder if she woke up that morning and said to her personal assistant, "Screw it, call them and tell them I'm not flying in." That would explain why Mr. Gunn got called in to judge -- it was all just too last minute for them to find someone else.

Like how I make stuff up?



Jes said:


> Also, how much do I want to see this group of wackadoodles make 'hip hop clothes' to the stylings of LLCoolJ shilling for Sears? Oh god, let me say it again, SEARS. It's even worse than K-Mart. Nothing against the stories, I'm just saying: you go to Sears to get some tools and a bathroom rug. Not hip hop anything! It's just so awful.



Sears. My mother used to buy all of her clothes there. (Not so much now - now she goes to Kohl's.) Anyhow, my point is, I doubt their consumer base has changed much. People my mother's age (80) shop at Sears for their clothing. People my mother's age aren't going for hip hop.

Of course, I have no documentation to back any of that up either.

This entire post is born only from my own flamboyant sense of intuition.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 24, 2008)

*S t e l l a !!!!!!!!!!*







(I really do miss Stella.)


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2008)

haha. Oh no! I feel bad for Kim! I mean, she has no reason for being in the public eye, but she's not trash. Even if she IS trashy (so am I).


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 24, 2008)

OMG, this is my new favorite thread! All of you people crack me up and have totally made my day. 

So when this season is over, how will I get my daily giggles??


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 24, 2008)

IndyGal said:


> So when this season is over, how will I get my daily giggles??



We'll all have to find another show to watch together. 

Honestly, I've enjoyed this season so much and a lot of that enjoyment comes from reading everyone's comments here in this thread. You all make it so very fun. :wubu:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> haha. Oh no! I feel bad for Kim! I mean, she has no reason for being in the public eye, but she's not trash. Even if she IS trashy (so am I).



I believe that is Nichole Scherzinger.

As far as the Sears / hiphop connection, is it possible that while some folks are shopping in the heavy chain department, they might be lured by LLCoolJ posters to wander over to the hiphop clothing section?

And as far as Harvey Weinstein to be LIKE Oprah and the Jews, he is Oprah AS a Jew, and a gay man, (hey, isn't Oprah a gay man too?) so he pretty much controls the big apple. Sorry Jenny, you won't be going around this block anymore.

And personally I don't mind LLCoolJ going commercial, since maybe that means he will actually do some commercials. He is very very very nice to look at. Did I mention that he is very nice to look at?

Besides, look at all the (insert whatever name you want to call them here) that are shilling for their "lines" at Macy's. Seriously, am I the only one who is sick of Jessica? Do people really still like her? I would rather see Martha and Donald comparing the size of their wallets than watch that bimbette pretend to be coy.

And on a side note, Jes, I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for any woman's items from VG gift bags. It seems to me like he and Honey have already tried all of those products. By the way VG, what exactly was in the Victoria's Secret bag?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 24, 2008)

When this show started Leann was a timid little thing, now she acts like a bitch sometimes. heh


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 24, 2008)

I hope Tim tears Kenley a new one. Yeahhhhhh boyyeeeeeee.


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2008)

Yo, yo, yo! Indygal in da house!

now look, people--did you SEE Korto's face when all of the designers were getting briefed by Tim? She looked like she wanted to cut a bitch.

and now Kenley and Sir Tim are throwin' down? Mmm mmm good.

Thing is, this is a hard fucking challenge. What IS the country look. I'd argue there really isn't one. Not since the look was Dolly Parton and you can't do that and have the look be ...kind. Or flattering. Or tasteful. Hell, Dolly would agree with you. Shania and Faith et al. look like any other hollywood starletk So that was a bad choice of genre, I think.

Jerrell has it easy. I wonder what a sexed up pop tart kenley will look like though?

And Indy, you are too kind. We have a bit of fun here in our crazy corner, don't we? I feel I did my best work during the last PR, so check that thread (it's here, somewhere) to read what everyone thought about Christian and the gang. Good times.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 24, 2008)

Actually, now that I see Kenley in that Jerrell outfit, I like her better. She looks cute and sexy and less hokey-bratty.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 24, 2008)

Dear God,

In the name of all things Holy and Tim Gunn, PLEASSSEEE send Kenley's whiney, I think my shit don't stink, ass home.

Amen.


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2008)

Apparently it is true--ladies DO love cool james. Because bunny, you're the second lady to say he's a total hottie today. And one of the hottie-sayers is not someone i would've expected to want to break off a chunk o' dat.

He's no mos def though. And we all know how much white people love mos def.
http://stuffwhitepeoplelike.com/2008/02/17/69-mos-def/

Mmmm. Mos def.

wait, what was i talking about?


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2008)

HOW HIGH IS KENLEY??

eh?


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2008)

uh, I want my $15 back. You heard me.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> Apparently it is true--ladies DO love cool james. Because bunny, you're the second lady to say he's a total hottie today. And one of the hottie-sayers is not someone i would've expected to want to break off a chunk o' dat.
> 
> He's no mos def though. And we all know how much white people love mos def.
> http://stuffwhitepeoplelike.com/2008/02/17/69-mos-def/
> ...



LL's still got it, but--let's face it--he used to look even better. 

Mos Def now can't hold a candle to Cool James back circa 1986.

---

Was Nina hitting on Kenley? And was Heidi hitting on Korto?


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2008)

oh sweet jesus. What's worse than LLCoolJ shilling for Sears? Leanne dressing like Alicia Keyes! (badly). And what was her hair? How was that hip hop hair? eh? ANd Kenley was a trainwreck, both b/c of her outfit and her reaction to the judges.


Interestingly, when the judges were introduced, did you notice how Nina looked all glowy? And I realized she had a bad case of jungle fever? And then the camera panned over to Michael who...also looked glowy? And had a case of j.f. too? Uh hmn.


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2008)

Did LL laugh when Leann came out? And god love her, trying to throw hand signals

allow me to post another URL

http://stuffwhitepeoplelike.com/2008/08/18/107-self-aware-hip-hop-references/

and how dare Kenley blame her for the outfit not working/ Had I been the model i NEVER would have done the yo yo yo! move. I would've felt ashamed. ZSink or swim, outfit, sink or swim! i'm not helping!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 24, 2008)

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKK


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2008)

*sputter*


BITCH NEEDED TO GO DOWN!


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> And as far as Harvey Weinstein to be LIKE Oprah and the Jews, he is Oprah AS a Jew, and a gay man, (hey, isn't Oprah a gay man too?) so he pretty much controls the big apple. Sorry Jenny, you won't be going around this block anymore.D



Not only is Oprah a gay man, she has a GAYle, if you know what I mean. I trust that you do.

Seriously, I want my $15. Anyone, if you've seen my $15, or had it mailed to you, kindly return it. I could use it. To buy some butter. For my rolls.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> Not only is Oprah a gay man, she has a GAYle, if you know what I mean. I trust that you do.



So, uh... she's a gay man who likes women?


----------



## Smushygirl (Sep 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> uh, I want my $15 back. You heard me.



BWAH!



Jes said:


> oh sweet jesus. What's worse than LLCoolJ shilling for Sears? Leanne dressing like Alicia Keyes! (badly). And what was her hair? How was that hip hop hair? eh? ANd Kenley was a trainwreck, both b/c of her outfit and her reaction to the judges.
> 
> 
> Interestingly, when the judges were introduced, did you notice how Nina looked all glowy? And I realized she had a bad case of jungle fever? And then the camera panned over to Michael who...also looked glowy? And had a case of j.f. too? Uh hmn.



Apparently, EVERONE loves Cool James! Yum!



Jes said:


> Did LL laugh when *Leann* came out? And god love her, trying to throw hand signals
> 
> allow me to post another URL
> 
> ...



She was doing the KenMore Walk! Hey do I win?!


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> So, uh... she's a gay man who likes women?



like it's never happened before! Maybe Gayle has some candy. We can't know.


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> She was doing the KenMore Walk! Hey do I win?!



awwwwww, FUCK! yes you do! that is some good shit right there and EXACTLY what I was after. 

You're going to get a really good prize for this. Like...maybe there will be a new entry on the Things White People Like and it'll just be: ANGIE (with your photo).


Seriously. I'm totally gonna give you a reacharound next time I see you. 

BARKEEP: Another Zima, please!


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 24, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKK



Couldn't have said it better myself.

Do any of you ever remember Tim going off on a designer before? I don't -- not like that anyhow. IMO, he picked the perfect person to be the first.

I mean, even a few seasons back when they sent Pattern Book Boy home (wasn't his name Keith, too?), Tim was gentle. Firm, but gentle. Tonight it was like a classy verbal throwdown and Kenley was left in a sputtering heap on the mat.

I was holding my breath at the end, as if that would help sway the judges' opinions and she'd be sent home. I was so disappointed.

Not that Suede's outfit on Jerell was so great, because it wasn't. But Kenley needs a sharp little Karma lesson.

(Btw, I thought LL was cute as could be. Mmm hmm.)


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> like it's never happened before! Maybe Gayle has some candy. We can't know.



Yeah. Gayle looks like she's got a sweet, delicious, sweet, creamy, sweet Kit Kat.


(Why am I talking like this? )


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2008)

it looks like everyone cries next week on the runway. probably b/c they're stank hos who wouldn't return that $15. stank, stank, stank.


and fasc, i'm guessing you've been hanging out with my barkeep a little too much tonight.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 24, 2008)

DUDE..SERIOUSLY..WHY DIDN'T KENLEY GET KICKED OFF?!

Her outfit sucked and I'm so sick of her bitching.

And yeah, I'm pretty excited to see the next episode..all that crying..it should be intense.


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2008)

i suspect this was to prolong the drama. The judges aren't the final arbiters, the producers are. And it's a shame.

it's also a shame that someone's model is kicked off even though no models walked. Well....i guess people can re-choose a model next ep but you know what i mean.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> i suspect this was to prolong the drama. The judges aren't the final arbiters, the producers are. And it's a shame.
> 
> it's also a shame that someone's model is kicked off even though no models walked. Well....i guess people can re-choose a model next ep but you know what i mean.



Yeah, I feel bad when people don't stick with their original model..the models are always so sad. It sucks because they don't have much control over their fate even though they're really in a competition too.


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah, I feel bad when people don't stick with their original model..the models are always so sad. It sucks because they don't have much control over their fate even though they're really in a competition too.



have you noticed this series they're back to shoeless joe jackson? because last time, they had black heels. I wonder why. 

how old were you when this show was new? 15?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> have you noticed this series they're back to shoeless joe jackson? because last time, they had black heels. I wonder why.
> 
> how old were you when this show was new? 15?



Hm, I didn't notice actually.

The show started when I was 13 I think..but I never saw the first season so I started watching it when I was like 14ish I believe. I think that'd be right..5 seasons..5 years? I don't really remember.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm so freakin' old.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 25, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> [/CENTER]




Hey, it so funny that Nicole Sherzinger's pic was posted. I just left Nicole a couple of hours ago. We had a cool talk about Hawaiian food places in SoCal in between takes. Very nice and pretty young lady.

Missed tonites episode because of work. It sounded like a doozy.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 25, 2008)

" These earrings look hip-hop...yes? "

" Yes, Kenley, they sure do ".......snicker...snicker


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...what a mess, Kenley.


Tim, I was pretty much getting tired of you ( it's true ). You now have my attention....once again. You know he wanted to just tell her to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Jes (Sep 25, 2008)

I see she was going Alicia Keyes. And the construction was terrible but that was the look. Of course, i think it was exactly something Alicia has worn, which is a cop out. But that's the thing. AK isn't hip hop.



May I move on for just a second? It's at least about TV still. 

i was watching letterman last night (mccain) and he ripped him a new asshole for cancelling on the show.

people are going to eat that shit up. i am telling you. most of dumb 
america hates letterman and they hate celebrities. so they're going to 
see a snub of some stupid talk show as evidence that this man is a
maverick. he's turned up the maverick in the last week, have you
noticed? MAVERICK! I'm not coming on your dumb talk show that panders to
Paris Hilton lovers and people with stupid pets! I'm not a MEDIA DARLING
like this Obama guy. I AM A WAR HERO AND I HAVE *REAL* WORK TO DO! TV RATINGS WILL HAVE TO WAIT.

oh, lord. Are you ready for Pres. McCain? Because I'm ready.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 25, 2008)

Jes said:


> I see she was going Alicia Keyes. And the construction was terrible but that was the look. Of course, i think it was exactly something Alicia has worn, which is a cop out. *But that's the thing. AK isn't hip hop.*



Exactamundo. And she was told that (by Korto, if I remember correctly). But does she ever listen to anyone else? No, she doesn't. Because she knows all. Which, when you boil it down, is plain rudeness.



> May I move on for just a second? It's at least about TV still.
> 
> i was watching letterman last night (mccain) and he ripped him a new asshole for cancelling on the show.
> 
> ...



Yes, well, of course, he's canceling his campaign to deal with the economy crisis. Although you can bet that this campaign canceling itself is definitely campaign strategy.

I wonder ... if McCain doesn't make any personal appearances for a while, does that mean that we won't see Palin either? (Since she's not allowed to go out by herself and all.)

Jon Stewart did a hilarious thing on his show last night, comparing Palin to Cheney and showing how she really does fit into the Cheney model of a VP. It's probably on the Comedy Central website if anyone's interested, or it'll replay on CC today. Really really funny. I LOLed.


----------



## Jes (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah, i caught that. and i'm trying to find the whole 9 minute CBS late night clip that I just watched...

i give up. i mean, i gave up months ago, but i'm giving up again. i'm unsuspending my giving up, ladies and gentlemen. I'm done looking for the REAL killer, just like OJ.

the end. vagina.


----------



## Jes (Sep 25, 2008)

look, i don't want to go off the rails in my thread, but:

http://tinyurl.com/5v55h2

(i referenced it, so here it is. click on the 'where's john mccain' video)

all right. back to your regularly scheduled programming. Literally.


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 25, 2008)

Another huge LOL while reading the posts from last night's show...I even stayed up until midnight to watch the re-broadcast (I was duped into believing CSY NY would be good).

I totally agree that Kenley is a whiney bitch..hello? What the eff was she thinking?? I am SO glad nobody is helping her out by giving helpful opinons. Still I wonder what Stella would've designed...

I, too, can't wait to see the tears flow next week. I don't want to see Korto cry though - she seems so strong to me. They must really say some harsh stuff (though great for us to watch, right??).

And LL...

There's really nothing to say. He is so effin adorable!!!!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 25, 2008)

IndyGal said:


> And LL...
> 
> There's really nothing to say. He is so effin adorable!!!!




Agreed. & LL's face when he realized Kenley's outfit was supposed to be hip hop. Haha, priceless.


----------



## Jes (Sep 25, 2008)

IndyGal said:


> Another huge LOL while reading the posts from last night's show...I even stayed up until midnight to watch the re-broadcast (I was duped into believing CSY NY would be good).
> 
> I totally agree that Kenley is a whiney bitch..hello? What the eff was she thinking?? I am SO glad nobody is helping her out by giving helpful opinons. Still I wonder what Stella would've designed...
> 
> ...



i always thought the 'ladies love' was hyperbole. Apparently the man was only speaking the truth! 

down, girls. DOWN!

you should go read our take on last season. The contestants were so much better. I think to see us do our finest work, you want that thread. This season...eh. Meh. Gah. 

I suspect the crying might have to do with the fact that whoever gets bonged is out of the top 3 and has no chance. I imagine the pressure will be on.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 25, 2008)

Jes said:


> I suspect the crying might have to do with the fact that whoever gets bonged is out of the top 3 and has no chance. I imagine the pressure will be on.



This is my guess, as well.

By the way, did Korto look less attractive on the runway than off it, last night? I have to say that I thought so. When she's herself, I think she's adorable. Playing a model, I'm not sure it works for her.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 25, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> This is my guess, as well.
> 
> By the way, did Korto look less attractive on the runway than off it, last night? I have to say that I thought so. When she's herself, I think she's adorable. Playing a model, I'm not sure it works for her.



I was thinking the same thing. But maybe it was because of the outfit she was in. Country doesn't really seem to be her thing. Hah.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 25, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. But maybe it was because of the outfit she was in. Country doesn't really seem to be her thing. Hah.



/agree

I'm not a country music hater, but that's an awfully tough look to recreate, mainly because it could be just about anything. Couldn't they have chosen something else?

Ska, maybe?


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 25, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> /agree
> 
> I'm not a country music hater, but that's an awfully tough look to recreate, mainly because it could be just about anything. Couldn't they have chosen something else?
> 
> Ska, maybe?



OR ..... swing?


----------



## Jes (Sep 25, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> This is my guess, as well.
> 
> By the way, did Korto look less attractive on the runway than off it, last night? I have to say that I thought so. When she's herself, I think she's adorable. Playing a model, I'm not sure it works for her.



pig in lipstick. to borrow a phrase.  Even though I just bastardized the meaning of that phrase. The hair was silly and I didn't like the outfit at all. I think LL wanted to be the meat in the Korto/Kenley sandwich though. 

huh huh. I said meat.


----------



## Jes (Sep 25, 2008)

ANGIE'S GOLD STAR for being our winner last night:

From a new-school Philly girl to an old-school Philly girl:

http://willdo.pwblogs.com/2008/09/25/horrifying-lottery-mascots-terrorize-gallery/


make sure to click on the link to the main site. It's a scream. The way only Philly can be a scream...


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 25, 2008)

That thing about there being a picture of Angie at stuffwhitepeoplelike.com was the cutest thing I've ever heard of.

And what _is_ with those penises? Are they wanting to get people so horny that they _must_ plunk down for a lotto ticket? Or is it merely that they've lost their minds?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> /agree
> 
> I'm not a country music hater, but that's an awfully tough look to recreate, mainly because it could be just about anything. Couldn't they have chosen something else?
> 
> Ska, maybe?



There isn't really a fashion that goes along directly with ska. I suppose kind of "scene" or something. More of a hipster look.


----------



## Smushygirl (Sep 25, 2008)

Jes said:


> ANGIE'S GOLD STAR for being our winner last night:
> 
> From a new-school Philly girl to an old-school Philly girl:
> 
> ...



In the words of Jon Bon Jovi: "That's why I love this town!"


----------



## Jes (Sep 25, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> That thing about there being a picture of Angie at stuffwhitepeoplelike.com was the cutest thing I've ever heard of.
> 
> And what _is_ with those penises? Are they wanting to get people so horny that they _must_ plunk down for a lotto ticket? Or is it merely that they've lost their minds?



there's no way they didn't realize those things look like dicks. 5 big dicks. LLBigD. 

So You tell Me!


----------



## Jes (Sep 25, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> There isn't really a fashion that goes along directly with ska. I suppose kind of "scene" or something. More of a hipster look.



uh. hipsters. someone kill me.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 25, 2008)

Jes said:


> Apparently it is true--ladies DO love cool james. Because bunny, you're the second lady to say he's a total hottie today. And one of the hottie-sayers is not someone i would've expected to want to break off a chunk o' dat.
> 
> He's no mos def though. And we all know how much white people love mos def.
> http://stuffwhitepeoplelike.com/2008/02/17/69-mos-def/
> ...



When he came on the screen, I turned to my hubby and said "Oh yeah, I'd do him!"
And have you ever seen him with his shirt off? I mean ohmygoshIthinkIneedtostopthinkingabouthimrightnowIcan'thinkstraight.

Oh that James is one FINE man. And did you see how much hotter he looked when he was checking out Kotto's lovely lady humps and his face lit up? I was thinking, oh yeah, why don't you check out my backside and see what happens?

OK, now I really need to stop. Sorry for taking this into the naughty zone.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 25, 2008)

How was this last challenge judged? With no offense to Miss Angie, but it seems to me that the judge "dismissed" the contestant outright as evidenced in the posts below.



Smushygirl said:


> As for homework, I read somewhere that after dropping her twins, she decided to partake of a triathlon. She wounded her ankle and could not make it. Sounds flimsy, but there it is!





Jes said:


> girl please! she did the triathalon AFTER she said she hurt her ankle and after the PR thing would've been. It was a royal diss.


So how does a "Girl please!" disqualified entry win the challenge? Also as evidenced almost two weeks previous I made a similar comment on the news link I posted 1 hour after the news was released to the press. 


vardon_grip said:


> J-Lo out Tim Gunn in as Final Runway judge
> http://omg.yahoo.com/news/jennifer-lopez-cancels-appearance-as-project-runway-finale-judge/13041
> 
> Foot injury prevents her doing PR, but not from doing a TRIATHLON???!!!
> WDFIUWD??!! (wut duh fug iz ub wid dat)



Combine this with the post I made about the gossip I found on a couple of sites referring to her relationship with the Weinstein Co. and it is clear that I am the real winner of this challenge.

I would like a retraction of Miss Angie's win, a statement declaring me the one and true winner and an apology from the governing body. If my requests are not met, I will return my award I won in a previous challenge because it seems obvious to me that the judge, like the IOC, bestows awards that can be bought through nepotism and the highest bid and that my award means nothing.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 25, 2008)

Item:

Whose protests over a certain prize photo of walking penises smack of jealousy, a little?

Item:

Whose cat is annoyingly insisting on kneading her arm fluff, since it evidently reminds it of its cat-mother's boobies?


----------



## Smushygirl (Sep 25, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> How was this last challenge judged? With no offense to Miss Angie, but it seems to me that the judge "dismissed" the contestant outright as evidenced in the posts below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Listen here, PrettyVardon, homework was subsequently changed. I was seemingly the only entry, but all in all, it was scathingly brilliant. Peddle this somewhere else!


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 25, 2008)

Smackdown! Smackdown!

*grabs ringside seat*


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 25, 2008)

*grabs seat next to Ashlynne*

"Hey girl, I brought some pumpkin pie, you want?"


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 25, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> Listen here, PrettyVardon, homework was subsequently changed. I was seemingly the only entry, but all in all, it was scathingly brilliant. Peddle this somewhere else!



I don't think that the homework assignment was changed officially. There was the flappin' of gums about changing or adding to it, but nothing was defined as homework other than the J-Lo opinion that I can see. 

So here you go......


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 25, 2008)

I vote we kick anyone with balls out of this thread.


----------



## Smushygirl (Sep 25, 2008)

Jes said:


> The party was....cuban themed but in NYC. Ok. I had forgotten that, if I ever read it in the first place. Thanks for that. Good sleuthing...or googling. Or whatever it was.
> 
> If the story is true, that's the dumbest thing I ever heard. She'll never work in that town again! well, she will, but you don't fuck over a Weinstein. He's like Oprah and the Jews--you just DO NOT fuck them over. And that's not going to predispose him to picking you NEXT TIME, J.Lo. She knows better than that, which makes me wonder if it's true. Also, the show is hugely popular and a done deal--who knows if that picture (as I like to say, in my 1940s hollywood accent) would've been something, but PR is already big and a guest thingie would've been easy money, work and exposure. No one needs bad press, especially not someone who has been out of the game dropping babies.
> 
> ...



BOO...



Jes said:


> Ok....this weird LLCoolJ/Sears marriage might produce some effed-up children, yo. *throws gang signs as white-ly as possible* You all remember poppin' and lockin'?
> 
> What would be some good hip hop dance move names as found in the Sears? Ho-in' and mowin'? Fluffin' and foldin'? Liftin' and separatin'?
> 
> ...



YAH!!!



vardon_grip said:


> I don't think that the homework assignment was changed officially. There was the flappin' of gums about changing or adding to it, but nothing was defined as homework other than the J-Lo opinion that I can see.
> 
> So here you go......



I think Fascinita might be right about your jealousy over walking penis pics!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 25, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I vote we kick anyone with balls out of this thread.



But Jes is our leader!


----------



## Jes (Sep 25, 2008)

Ladies, Ladies, and Gentleman. And PrettySteve.

I am going to mull over the last day's happenings and return my final ruling. Keep in mind that I choose a challenge's winner based on a complex algorithm of facts and data and the position of the moon and my cramps and after talking to the producers who are, after all, paying all of us to be here.

Wait....paying some of us.

Ok, just paying me.

Let me take this under advisement.

ALso, please take a few minutes to give me still more attention; I feel deeply that the McCain/Palin ticket owes me my medical co-pay b/c it was stress-induced pain that made me leave work to seek acute care at the doctor, today. The pain, the pain. I am so deep in my pity party that I am a mess. A MESS.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 25, 2008)

Dutch girls seem to like PrettySteve.

So sorry you're not feeling well, boo Betty.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 25, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> *grabs seat next to Ashlynne*
> 
> "Hey girl, I brought some pumpkin pie, you want?"



*magically produces some whipped cream and decorates the pie*

Yup yup, love the pie. Look, I brought my own spork!


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 25, 2008)

Jes said:


> I'm working up *another* homework assignment, but* I don't know *if there's time...



"another" in addition to not in place of.

"I don't know" means *not certain*.



Jes said:


> And don't forget my favorite--Krumpin'! There's nothing quite like clown dancing. I'll admit I love it, right here right now! What would the Sears version of krumping be? I think it would involve a shopvac, but what would we call it?
> 
> Riff, ladies and gents!



I'm sorry, I don't see anything that SAYS this is the *new* homework do you? I can make *any* word or words bold type also, but it means *nothing* AND there is nothing that says anything about homework.

Ohhhhhhh wait! *Riff!* I guess that must mean "homework" in Ovarian. Nah, that can't be it.




...I have no idea what walking penis pics are or means so it would be difficult to be jealous of it/them. (That's cool, I don't need to know...Do I smell pie? Yummy!)


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 25, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> "another" in addition to not in place of.
> 
> "I don't know" means *not certain*.
> 
> ...



Do you even understand the concept of Queen?

And if you don't like ovarian logic, why are you hanging around here?

Your trying to cock block this thread is pissing me off.


----------



## Smushygirl (Sep 25, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> "another" in addition to not in place of.
> 
> "I don't know" means *not certain*.
> 
> ...



Er, uh, PrettyVardon...just because you can't read for comprehension doesn't mean that you win. Oh and leave my 'nads out of this or I will be forced to address yours!

Also to the mistress: Sorry you are in pain, but if you side with him, I'm gonna start cuttin'! You know I will too!


----------



## Smushygirl (Sep 25, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Do you even understand the concept of Queen?
> 
> And if you don't like ovarian logic, why are you hanging around here?
> 
> Your trying to cock block this thread is pissing me off.



:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 25, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Do you even understand the concept of Queen?
> 
> And if you don't like ovarian logic, why are you hanging around here?
> 
> Your trying to cock block this thread is pissing me off.


 
I am a big fan of Freddy Mercury and company. "Somebody To Love" is one of my favorite songs.

In response to pissing you off...


----------



## Jes (Sep 25, 2008)

ladies, ladies, ladies, and pretty steve.

I think we're all a bit heated. And god knows I'm high on Naproxin. Let me dole out where my head has been. I don't think it's going to satisfy or please all of you, but it's the god's honest truth, and we're all going to have to abide by it.

I was not clear, I think, about changing the homework assignment. I can tell I wasn't clear by how few people (one?) tendered a response. And, that one person (our winner, dear Angie) probably had an unfair advantage. She and I spoke on the phone last night and I explained what I was looking for. She came up with her final answer, but it's possible our talk helped her to do so.

I didn't feel it was wrong to award her the prize b/c she was the only person giving an answer. Had others done the same, I might have recused myself. Or, I might have given everyone a prize.

Going back, I felt VG's answer to the original question was so good that...well...he kind of made the quiz null and void. I didn't think anyone knew the reason (i'd poked around just slightly), so I thought we'd get some speculation. But I think his answer is probably right on the money, which made me have to move on to another question. I was too quick to move to another quiz w/o addressing his reply. In other words, my testing tool was flawed. 

Ultimately, I think Angie won and will have to stand as the winner of what the assignment became, but VG gave such a great answer to the original assignment that he blew it out of the water. 

So, to him, I give...a $700 billion bailout?

And now, before we all retire to our big, communal Dims bed, I wish to snuggle each and every one of you to my delighful bosom. Separately and then together. 

there, there. Hush. No more fighting. Momma is weary. She loves all of her children the same. She really does.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 25, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> Oh and leave my 'nads out of this or I will be forced to address yours!



Stop! you're making me blush with all your flirting you saucy minx! Rowr!


----------



## Jes (Sep 25, 2008)

Also--I'm fully willing to give everyone involved the worst handjob in recorded memory.

I'm going to be giving them out a lot in the near future; I asked a guy I email bacfk and forth with for free Phila. Museum of Art passes and his reply was:


i have admission passes. all i request is the worst hand job ever. luckily i get the impression that you are well qualified for that task.


it's the best I can do! please don't make me cry. it was stress that got me screwy. Let's all kiss and make up. I owe you all a terrible handjob and I want to be alive to give it!


----------



## Jes (Sep 26, 2008)

oh my.

i think the medicine the doctor gave me made me a little loopy. or else i'm just plain nuts.

i called out of work today (see above) and I've been thinking: i've done a terrible job of the homework assignments and I think it's best if we go the rest of the season w/o them. I was trying to be fun, but really, I wasn't clear and so we had some unrest in the PR kingdom. So let's suspend pop quizzes, yes?

And for what it's worth, gods and goddesses, I'm going to take a shower, comb my hair, eat some cereal and go to the office this afternoon. There's work that needs to get done. And I'm just the little worker monkey to do it.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 26, 2008)

Aww, I always liked the homework, even if I didn't complete it exactly in A+ form.

I blush to admit that I didn't even realize Vardon had answered the question. I find I skim Vardon's posts, for a few reasons -- the main one being that Vardon confuses the heck outta me!

        ​
This is more a reflection on my state of mind, rather than anything he's done.

Vardon is a he, right? See? I'm even confused about that!

Jes, I'm sorry you're feeling so bad. I hope the rest of your day goes okay and work isn't too much of a bear to deal with.

*wanders off in search of more pie*


----------



## Jes (Sep 26, 2008)

thank you dear ash. if anyone wants to send me a popsicle or a pony, I'd surely appreciate it.

Last night when I dropped off my Rx at CVS I said to the guy: I think my doctor called in a pony for me. And he's like: A what? I said: A pony. So he goes to the back and he's whispering to his manager and he's...trying to ask what a pony is. And he's very confused and asks me to come back. SO I come back and I'm like: where's my pony. And he goes: I...don't think we have those, ma'am. And he's totally confused. ANd then the manager Paul, who knows me, overhears and laughs, and he's like: what color? And I go: I'm not really picky, but butterscotch would be nice. I wanted to name him NIbbles. I told my Doctor a pony would make me feel better. Or a puppy. Do you have puppies back there? And the whole time, I'm trying not to cry in pain. Like, bad posture, wobbly lower lip, the whole deal. It was a fuckin' freakshow.

Because of this, not despite it, I totally understand what VG posts at all times. What does that say about me. And yes, apparently, he's a dude. I understand what each and every one of you posts, and I feel richer for the experience and am glad to have this little patch of earth to call my own when viewing my favorite cable show.


----------



## Smushygirl (Sep 26, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Stop! you're making me blush with all your flirting you saucy minx! Rowr!



Now lay down and get a boner so I can 'hop on pop'!

*Sheathes knife and whips out olive branch*

Lookit, I really had no stake in all of this, just wanted to make mischief! Seriously, I was just joking. Maybe I need to use more smilies!

I am sorry that we added to the mistress' distress.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 26, 2008)

Jes said:


> thank you dear ash. if anyone wants to send me a popsicle or a pony, I'd surely appreciate it.



How about a butterscotch puddin' pop?



> And the whole time, I'm trying not to cry in pain. Like, bad posture, wobbly lower lip, the whole deal. It was a fuckin' freakshow.



Awwwww.  *warm squishy hugs*



> Because of this, not despite it, I totally understand what VG posts at all times. What does that say about me. And yes, apparently, he's a dude. I understand what each and every one of you posts, and I feel richer for the experience and am glad to have this little patch of earth to call my own when viewing my favorite cable show.



I'm glad to have confirmation that he's a dude. It puts my mind at ease.

I'm also glad to know that you understand his posts. We all need to be understood by someone. Bless you for being the understanding one! :wubu:


----------



## Jes (Sep 26, 2008)

no one added to my distress. everything is good. 

and yes, i'll take that butterscotch pudding pop, please. Who wants to let me call him/her Nibbles and sit on the couch with me and cuddle? *puppydog eyes*


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh, Vardon? I'm sorry for talking about you as if you aren't here, because you most certainly are. 

*shares pie with Vardon*


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 26, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Do you even understand the concept of Queen?
> 
> And if you don't like ovarian logic, why are you hanging around here?
> 
> Your trying to cock block this thread is pissing me off.




He he, she said cock!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 26, 2008)

Jes said:


> In other words, my testing tool was flawed.
> 
> .



Did you ask the doctor about that?





bend over and cough


----------



## Jes (Sep 26, 2008)

Sadly, the doctor only looked in my ear and my mouth. Not my...pants? 

Anyway, I'm determined to feel better and to stop being so mopey. It does no one any good, especially the CVS pharmacy employees. 

For those of us in the path of the Nor'Easter, batten down the hatches. And let's all get ready for the almost-last ep of Project Runway next week!


----------



## Jes (Sep 26, 2008)

AND because he did win the first assignment, the last prize of the season goes to our dear Vardon_grip who always played the game with great style and committment:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOXnxmlEkY0

N.B. Queen tune


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 26, 2008)

Jes said:


> AND because he did win the first assignment, the last prize of the season goes to our dear Vardon_grip who always played the game with great style and committment:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOXnxmlEkY0
> 
> N.B. Queen tune



I love this guy. Check him out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOyEw9bT8yQ


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 26, 2008)

Holy bullshit. What kind of meltdown went on here last night? 

Before I even read any responses, I am going to say that I am ready to make nice, in spite of whatever Queen tunes were quoted at me. I just don't hold grudges well.

The most important thing is, is our own Queen feeling OK? I'm about to go find out. I sure hope so.

(Smushy, :wubu

:happy:


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 26, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> Now lay down and get a boner so I can 'hop on pop'!
> 
> *Sheathes knife and whips out olive branch*
> 
> ...



I was just joking and being mischievous, too. At heart, though, I couldn't help but see in Vardon's stirring the pot a kind of symbol of everything that bugs me about men: how they come into a place where things are whirring along with their own internal logic, and try to lay down the Law... You know? And the thing is, I've been reading a lot of Lacan for my lit theory class, and Lacan has this concept of logocentrism/phallocentrism--the Word and the Law standing in for the power of the penis. And of course, I agree with him. So who can help getting out of joint when she sees it happening before her eyes? But on the other hand, it was a bad night to be mischievous, because our leader was actually not doing well. 

And that's more important than any ideas. 

So, Jes, I hope you're feeling better and I'm sorry if my shenanigans caused you even one iota of distress. :blush:

We good? :wubu:


----------



## Jes (Sep 26, 2008)

Frankly, everyone had a point last night. And the truth is, VG won the first challenge and I ignored him. That has now been rectified, though I know it's not a big deal.

anyway

I'm watching the debate and things are going pretty well, but I have to 
say that I find Jeff Foxworthy a really strange choice for Moderator.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 26, 2008)

Jes said:


> I'm watching the debate and things are going pretty well, but I have to say that I find Jeff Foxworthy a really strange choice for Moderator.



*sings* _Are you smarter than a debater ..._

How are you feeling, Jes? Any better?


----------



## Jes (Sep 26, 2008)

you're all very sweet. better? eh... It's nice to be at home. And I'm going to have to get better. I'm eating trail mix and soup and grapes. A big bowl.  

AND Angie is helping me shop. I'm looking for some girlie blouses. It's all about the fashion, esp. in this thread.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 27, 2008)

This might cure what ails you.

Well, almost, anyhow.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-S1mBlVHXNM


----------



## Jes (Sep 27, 2008)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/eonline/20080926/en_tv_eo/31241

news on the move (will it? won't it?) to Lifetime.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm scared. What if this gets tied up in the courts for years? What if we never see PR again?



I need someone to hold me.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 27, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I'm scared. What if this gets tied up in the courts for years? What if we never see PR again?
> 
> 
> 
> I need someone to hold me.



Would it help if I just put one are around you? I need a free hand to finish my pie. And of course, I will share with you. Pie always makes me feel better.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 27, 2008)

Wed' have to make do with Tim Gunn's Guide to Style (hoping that's better this season.) And we could wait until next season of Kathy Griffin.

Let's face it, nothing else on Bravo stands up to those two. Maybe Top Chef. Big maybe. Last season was disappointing for me, a little.


----------



## Jes (Sep 27, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I'm scared. What if this gets tied up in the courts for years? What if we never see PR again?
> 
> 
> 
> I need someone to hold me.



i dont' imagine this will happen. if they let it go too long, there won't be a market for it anymore. Like when the transit co. strikes (bus drivers, etc.)--at some point, people find workarounds. If there's no bus for 9 months, people buy cars, they carpool, they walk, they move, they whatever. And when the company stops striking, they find their ridership is down and the things they fought for might not be possible b/c the transit company isn't making money, so they have to fire drivers.

See what I mean?


----------



## Jes (Sep 27, 2008)

i'm gonna have to give a shout out to The Real Housewives. Uber dysfunctional. And they're doing a new season--from Atlanta. Proving housewives of color are jacked up, too! It looks like the Bad Girls Club!


----------



## Suze (Sep 28, 2008)

kenley has become such a bitch...i'm so disappointed

(still love my boy, jerell, though.)

ps if someone have yet to see the project runway musical, here it is:
lighten up, it's just fashion!


----------



## Jes (Sep 28, 2008)

she's really self destructing, isn't she? I think it's a good trick to tell not only Tim Gunn but Diane v. Furstiebee that they don't know anything about fashion. Oh, to be 25 again, and to feel like you know everything about the world, and to keep raising your voice higher when people tell you to simmer down. 

...Buffalo, NY anyone?


----------



## olwen (Sep 28, 2008)

I really wanted Kenley to go home last week. I'm sure she'll go home this week. I'm just appaled that she talked to Tim Gunn the way she did and I love how he handled it. I wonder if he'll even bother to give her advice this week.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 28, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Would it help if I just put one are around you? I need a free hand to finish my pie. And of course, I will share with you. Pie always makes me feel better.



Yes, thank you. To the arm and the pie. Is there ice cream, too?



Fascinita said:


> Wed' have to make do with Tim Gunn's Guide to Style (hoping that's better this season.) And we could wait until next season of Kathy Griffin.
> 
> Let's face it, nothing else on Bravo stands up to those two. Maybe Top Chef. Big maybe. Last season was disappointing for me, a little.



Top Chef is sometimes good. I do like it much more with Padma rather than Mrs. Joel.

You already know how I feel about KG. I'm already watching Bravo previews, hoping to see another season from her, even though I know it's far too soon to expect it.

Funny, I was thinking about Tim Gunn the other day. Daydreaming, even; trying to figure out exactly how I feel about him. He's not a father figure to me, or an uncle figure, or a brother figure. I decided he's a "boss" figure -- firm, gentle, thoughtful, decisive, encouraging, generous ... all good things for a boss to be. I've been a secretary (administrative assistant? I dunno, when I started being a secretary, the term "secretary" was still an okay word to use) for about 18 years. I enjoy working behind the scenes for a GOOD boss and helping him/her look good. I decided that's how I feel about Mr. Gunn; I'd like to be his support staff.



Jes said:


> i'm gonna have to give a shout out to The Real Housewives. Uber dysfunctional. And they're doing a new season--from Atlanta. Proving housewives of color are jacked up, too! It looks like the Bad Girls Club!



Ha ha ... yes.  I didn't think I was going to like the RH of NYC, but I wound up watching every episode. I saw the sneak preview of Atlanta and those women look like they are full of the crazy.


----------



## Jes (Sep 28, 2008)

hey! don't touch me there! seriously, quit it!


----------



## QueenB (Sep 28, 2008)

i made the mistake of going to bravotv.com and finding out who goes to bryant park :doh:

fucking spoilers, man. but yeah, jerrell all the way. he's so funny


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 28, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Funny, I was thinking about Tim Gunn the other day. Daydreaming, even; trying to figure out exactly how I feel about him. He's not a father figure to me, or an uncle figure, or a brother figure. I decided he's a "boss" figure -- firm, gentle, thoughtful, decisive, encouraging, generous ... all good things for a boss to be. I've been a secretary (administrative assistant? I dunno, when I started being a secretary, the term "secretary" was still an okay word to use) for about 18 years. I enjoy working behind the scenes for a GOOD boss and helping him/her look good. I decided that's how I feel about Mr. Gunn; I'd like to be his support staff.



This feels so right. I agree that Tim would make the ideal boss and mentor. He'd set the bar high and would expect you do your best, but he'd reward you with pats on the back and urbane conviviality at every turn. And there'd be mini quiches for lunch and gifts of gorgeous fruit baskets and finest chocolates on your birthday. Then, about once a month, there would be an office disco outing and everyone would go buc wild.

I've also thought it would be interesting to work for Kathy G.


----------



## Jes (Sep 29, 2008)

...welcome. ? Why the bump? And if you're posting, you're not lurking. Come and share the thread with us. we want to hear your non-spoiler opinions!


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 29, 2008)

*waves hello to Lihualee*


----------



## Lady at Large (Sep 30, 2008)

Adding my .2 cents about Kinley/Kenley she is so darned argumentative! Everything seems to be a big battle with her. I hope she can rein it back a bit.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 30, 2008)

My new Project Runway fantasy is Tim Gunn holding Kenley's arms behind her back while Nina Garcia repeatedly kicks her in the face until her head, and that ridiculous 50s-side-hat-whatever thing, fall to the runway.


----------



## Jes (Sep 30, 2008)

Lady at Large said:


> Adding my .2 cents about Kinley/Kenley she is so darned argumentative! Everything seems to be a big battle with her. I hope she can rein it back a bit.



what's sweet is that her name is Kenley, but your first guess is just exactly how Tim pronounces it. "Kinley, I'm worried."

awww. Tim! So cute.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 30, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> My new Project Runway fantasy is Tim Gunn holding Kenley's arms behind her back while Nina Garcia repeatedly kicks her in the face until her head, and that ridiculous 50s-side-hat-whatever thing, fall to the runway.



Ohh. Violence.

Somehow that seems strangely fitting.


----------



## Jes (Sep 30, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Ohh. Violence.
> 
> Somehow that seems strangely fitting.



free2kickuintheass


----------



## Jes (Oct 1, 2008)

Any chance someone wants to make out with me? During the show? or...after?

desperatecryforattentionly,
jes


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 1, 2008)

*snuggle* 

You think Kenley is auf tonight?


----------



## Jes (Oct 1, 2008)

i need some making out. Free2bme? C'mon. Help a bitch out! BalletGuy? Yoohoo!


----------



## Paquito (Oct 1, 2008)

Jes said:


> i need some making out. Free2bme? C'mon. Help a bitch out! BalletGuy? Yoohoo!




You can call me free2makeoutwitJes


----------



## Jes (Oct 1, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> You can call me free2makeoutwitJes



oh thank god! Someone hears my cry in the night! And you're even local, aren't you?


----------



## Paquito (Oct 1, 2008)

Jes said:


> oh thank god! Someone hears my cry in the night! And you're even local, aren't you?



I'm available to any PR fan that is in dire need of making out.
But I have a soft spot for the Queen Bee Jes :wubu:


----------



## Jes (Oct 1, 2008)

oh? 5 minutes ago no one wanted you, and now I have to share you? My god, I am the pimp mommy! i turned you out and now everyone can have a piece??


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 1, 2008)

Kenley's scales! Yikes. 

And why, for heaven's sakes, is Korto breaking down on the runway?


----------



## Smushygirl (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh Lord, 

Let it be Kenley.

Kthxbai and amen,

Smushy


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah... mmm.

What a sham.

At the very least, Jerrell should have been safe. Otherwise, why did they compete tonight?

And now Kenley is Wendy Pepper?

I have to say, I was a little surprised at Korto's ugly attitude while they waited for their scores. Especially for someone who'd beaten her chest earlier in the show going on about how Kenley's ugly attitude made her designs appear ugly by association.


----------



## Smushygirl (Oct 1, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Yeah... mmm.
> 
> What a sham.
> 
> ...



A mockery of a sham, I say!

Korto is like the Ice Cube of fashion, terminally surly. I kind of like that. Of course if Smushy had been there, Kenley would have had several hanks of hair torn out and her face beat to a pulp!


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 1, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> A mockery of a sham, I say!
> 
> Korto is like the Ice Cube of fashion, terminally surly. I kind of like that. Of course if Smushy had been there, Kenley would have had several hanks of hair torn out and her face beat to a pulp!



Oh, come on, Smushy! Now that you know she grew up on a tugboat, dontcha just wanna take her and hug her to your bosom?

Poor little water girl.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm so pissed that they didn't just kick someone off [Kenley plz.] and it's totally unfair that Jerell and Leanne, who did well, are still on the line.


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 1, 2008)

*I KNEW IT.*

Cop out.

I'm so disgusted.


----------



## Jes (Oct 1, 2008)

i think they're all tired and exhausted. I hate that it ended in an ugly family thanksgiving dinner where one person is on the outs with the others. I know what that's like, and it sucks. Sucks, I tell you.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 1, 2008)

Kenley = Wendy Pepper.


----------



## Jes (Oct 1, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Oh, come on, Smushy! Now that you know she grew up on a tugboat, dontcha just wanna take her and hug her to your bosom?
> 
> Poor little water girl.



it IS a little totally insane that she's like: i've been fighting since I tore my way out of my mother's vaginal canal! 

Meanwhile, the refugee from Liberia is standing there like: Oh no you didn't...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 1, 2008)

Jes said:


> it IS a little totally insane that she's like: i've been fighting since I tore my way out of my mother's vaginal canal!
> 
> Meanwhile, the refugee from Liberia is standing there like: Oh no you didn't...



Hahahaha. Yeah. I was thinking the same thing.

I didn't understand what the hell her "fighting her way through life" had to do with her dad sailing a boat..?!


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 1, 2008)

I think that if anyone got thrown under the bus by anyone else tonight, it was Korto by the judges.

Kenley should've been out. Period. But the producers wanted to prolong the drama, so they had to act like Korto's dress was a close call. Korto's dress was not good, but it was clear that Kenley's was just weird. There should've been no question.

I also think they've been playing Kenley like a fiddle all season long, but especially tonight--again, for effect. Did Michael Kors really write "cliche" in his card? Or was it an ersatz stroke of genius thrown at Kenley to provoke more of her entertaining hiss?

Yeah. I don't know if I buy the integrity of this show anymore. And this is, indeed, a sad moment for me.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 2, 2008)

Terrible. I think Jerrell should be in. He won the challenge fair and square. If anything they should have made the bottom two fight for a spot by showing a few pieces, like Chris and Rami had to do.
I agree that they are keeping Kenley in for the drama. She needs a bitch slap. 
Imagine how weird it'll get once it hits L.A. next season.


----------



## Jes (Oct 2, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Yeah... mmm.
> 
> What a sham.
> 
> ...



Jerrell cracked me up. But asking who else should go is a bit ugly. I think in a team competition where 2 or more people have 1 garment, I understand teammates weighing in. This seemed underhanded--the judges knew there was bad blood there and they exploited it. Badly done, Emma. Badly done. But Jerrell and his : I believe we will get to you in a minute! cracked me up.

I'm not looking forward to the 4 of them coming together again, a la Jay and Wendy and Kara.

And i hate the cop out they do, too. They clearly wanted Kenley in the final grouping, or they would've kicked her out last week when she created fug hip hop. They wanted to see if she could pull off a show for the tents. It's SO obvious. They wanted to see what the 1 trick pony could do. You're going to tell me Terri wouldn't have been a better choice? With her strong, funky style? This was all orchestrated. THis show is always orchestrated, of course, but it's usually a big less eggregious, a bit more seamless, than this.

ps: do we think she should've been allowed to return to Mood? Esp. after someone did ask: is this someone's bag? Not that she necessarily heard it, but...


----------



## Jes (Oct 2, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Hahahaha. Yeah. I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> I didn't understand what the hell her "fighting her way through life" had to do with her dad sailing a boat..?!


I think that was badly said or badly edited. My sense is that she's looking at the other contestants, some of whom have much more experience, and she's looking at being 25 and having worked at K-Mart and she's saying: i look like a wholesome young woman and not high-fashion or edgey and I've been fighting to be taken seriously in a group of my peers who have much more big fashion experience. I get that. But the way to be taken seriously is not to scream and yell and cry. It's a bit like Dims==at some point, when you're older, you really don't care what an 18 or 23 year old has to say. You know? Sure, it's rude, but there you go! No one cares, screaming 20 year old! No one cares.

ps? have you been reading about the Taylor trials? Liberia is ... fucked up. It's a terrible shame that people tried creating a kind of a utopia and ended up abusing one another as much as anyone else had.


----------



## Jes (Oct 2, 2008)

oh, lord, helen mirren must have one hell of a fugly portrait of herself tucked away up in the attic:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPGFwXRD1d4&NR=1

look at those South Sea pearls!


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 7, 2008)

So please tell me, PR Pros ...

Will we find out this week who doesn't make it to the final three, or will they make us wait until the last show?

I soooooo very badly want it to be Kenley who's out, but since the producers *<3* the dramas, I have the feeling she might make it through.


----------



## vardon_grip (Oct 7, 2008)

Jes said:


> oh, lord, helen mirren must have one hell of a fugly portrait of herself tucked away up in the attic:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPGFwXRD1d4&NR=1
> 
> look at those South Sea pearls!



You see! It IS all about the pearl necklace!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> So please tell me, PR Pros ...
> 
> Will we find out this week who doesn't make it to the final three, or will they make us wait until the last show?
> 
> I soooooo very badly want it to be Kenley who's out, but since the producers *<3* the dramas, I have the feeling she might make it through.



I think they're gonna make us wait. And if they could make us wait to find out the winner even after the winner was announced they'd do that too! That's how much they love to drag things out.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 8, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> And if they could make us wait to find out the winner even after the winner was announced they'd do that too!



This made me laugh.


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 8, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I think they're gonna make us wait. And if they could make us wait to find out the winner even after the winner was announced they'd do that too! That's how much they love to drag things out.



Ha! Yeah. At the end of the last show, Heidi would announce, "Tune in to Project Runway 6 to find out who won Project Runway 5!"


----------



## Smushygirl (Oct 8, 2008)

Is Tim going to get on a tugboat to see Kenley?


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 8, 2008)

I swear to all that is fashion, if Kenley talks about how hard she worked ONE MORE TIME I'm going to.. to... umm.. well... I don't know - but I'm going to do SOMETHING!!! Mother of God - that whiney voice!!! AUGH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 8, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> I swear to all that is fashion, if Kenley talks about how hard she worked ONE MORE TIME I'm going to.. to... umm.. well... I don't know - but I'm going to do SOMETHING!!! Mother of God - that whiney voice!!! AUGH!!!!!!!!!!!



Ugh, I know. I've been wondering since the beginning ... where did she get that funky accent? She pronounces things very oddly.

Other things ...


Korto is awesome. I loved the visit to her workspace and to her home.
Ack!!! Jerell and the tulle! It looked like he was channeling Kenley. This is never a good thing.
I WANT that suite in NYC. *covet* Complete with the champagne, please.
When I saw Jerrell's bridesmaid dress I started to get really worried for him. It just looked ... ick.
Korto's dresses were extremely different. I was afraid the judges wouldn't be able to get past the fact that they were different. I'm not sure what she did to the waist on the bride's dress, but it was, unfortunately, fug around the midsection.
The flowerpot! Yikes! It was P. Allen Smith gone horribly wrong.
I'm surprised that I'm not completely tired of the DvF commercial by now, but I'm not. Maybe it's the pretty background music. Dunno, but I like it.

If Kenley wins next week, I'm going to be *so* sick. For realz.


----------



## olwen (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm honestly surprised Kenley made it thru. I had heard that Jerrell had made it to the top three. Damn. Now, I'm afraid she may actually win the whole thing. She's been in the bottom too many times. How in the hell did she make it thru.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 8, 2008)

Still and all, I think Jerrell got robbed. Straight up. He won last week. This was just in poor taste of the producers.


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 8, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Still and all, I think Jerrell got robbed. Straight up. He won last week. This was just in poor taste of the producers.



I agree!! Jerrel was robbed!
Leannes dresses were beautiful.

I want Korto to win but I think Leanne's going to take it home.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 9, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Still and all, I think Jerrell got robbed. Straight up. He won last week. This was just in poor taste of the producers.



AGREED! You don't know how mad I was last night and how much of a knot I had in my stomach while watching the end of the show. Sometimes I just get too riled up!  
Jerrell won last week, that should have been it, over and done. But, no...now everyone go home and make a wedding dress. And now, just to add more 'drama' everyone make a bridesmaid dress. Anything else? Make a dress for the bride's best friend's mother's cousin's aunt? Jump through a flaming hoop? 
I've liked Korto from the beginning. Overall I've liked most of what she has made. But even I wasn't thrilled with the dresses she made last night. I was scared for a minute that she might be 'auf'd'. If she was sent home and Kenley stayed I would have lost it! It's bad enough Jerrell went home. I'm still upset over that. 
I did like Kenley's dresses although I think it was too little too late.


----------



## Smushygirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Kenley's dress vs Alexander McQueen:







also in red:






You be the judge!!!


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 9, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Jerrell won last week, that should have been it, over and done. But, no...now everyone go home and make a wedding dress. And now, just to add more 'drama' everyone make a bridesmaid dress. Anything else? Make a dress for the bride's best friend's mother's cousin's aunt? Jump through a flaming hoop?



Ha!! You said it, girl!



Smushygirl said:


> You be the judge!!!



If I was the judge, Kenley would have been out on her whiney little hair feather a few weeks back.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 9, 2008)

PR really screwed Jerrell. Why the hell even have a top two, if it did not matter.

Perhaps The Whiny One finally decided to pay attention to collections of other designers?...hehe. I will say that I have seen that basic design from a number of other designers. Hell, most ballerinas have a dress like that in their closets. But, would not surprise me that Kenley scoured the collections of others, to get some ideas. It was very cute, as was her bridesmaid dress. 

Korto. I really like how she came across. She seems like a pretty good egg. Her dress was so fugly. Gotta love how one of her dresses that she showed Gunn, had him thinking about vagina. 

Leanne's dress was really gorgeous. Yeah, she is Flap Queen, but, wow, what beauty she showed us last night!

Yesterday, I turned on Regis and Kathy Lee Ripa. My reading of body language said that Leanne won. Kenley, when asked why she should win, said something about how all girls want to wear her clothing, and that they were already selling. I think she lost and had to make SURE we knew that people like her stuff...really like her stuff. Leanne seemed to be even more turtle in shell.


----------



## Jane (Oct 9, 2008)

Kenley's dress made it look like the bride was going to be dancing Swan Lake. What a rip off.

Leanne's dress was lovely, but can you imagine trying to press out any one of them?


----------



## Carrie (Oct 10, 2008)

Agreed that they've kept Kenley on for the drama factor. Did anyone else find it odd/maybe a little sad that we didn't get to meet any of her family or friends when Tim visited her? I found that odd, not even one friend or family member.

I've liked Korto from the beginning, but once LeAnne started bringing her A game I've liked her as much. I'd pay a fair amount of money to tie her down and give her a good makeover, though - it's like the girl makes a concerted effort to look mousy. I have this little fantasy that her "look" is all a ruse, and she's going to show up at the runway show all made up and total bombshell.  

At any rate, her wedding dress was really beautiful and unique. Nice work.


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 10, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Agreed that they've kept Kenley on for the drama factor. Did anyone else find it odd/maybe a little sad that we didn't get to meet any of her family or friends when Tim visited her? I found that odd, not even one friend or family member.



I hadn't thought of that, but wow! Now that you mention it, yes, I find it extremely odd. Even the "evil" Wendy Pepper had her daughter with her.


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 10, 2008)

Carrie said:


> ... I'd pay a fair amount of money to tie her down and give her a good makeover, though - it's like the girl makes a concerted effort to look mousy.



OMG - I'd go halvsies with you!! I wanna chop off the hair and give her smaller glasses to start with! LOL!


----------



## Jane (Oct 10, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> OMG - I'd go halvsies with you!! I wanna chop off the hair and give her smaller glasses to start with! LOL!



Portland. I bred there.


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 14, 2008)

Rut roh.

*Rut. Roh.*

I have an issue.

The season finale is Wednesday at 9 Eastern. The Phillies play the Dodgers beginning at 8 Eastern. The Phils are up 3 to 1 in the series, which is best out of 7. This means that if they win on Wednesday, they're going to the World Series.

(Of course, it's very possible they won't win on Wednesday and will have to come back to Philly to clinch the league championship. But still. It could happen.)

I know I could catch the finale in a repeat, but that way I'd find out the winner prior to watching. (You think I could stay away from this thread even if I didn't watch the show? Bwaa ha ha ha ha haaaaaaa!)

I'm so conflicted.  :blink:


----------



## Smushygirl (Oct 14, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Rut roh.
> 
> *Rut. Roh.*
> 
> ...



Don't worry, watch the beginning of the game. Watch the PR finale, then go back to the game. Baseball goes on forever, bet you won't miss a thing!!!


----------



## vardon_grip (Oct 14, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Rut roh.
> 
> *Rut. Roh.*
> 
> ...




Watch the game

As you said, PR will air again right after the original time and then repeat on thurs. fri. sat. sun. mon...

Living in LA and being a long time Blue Crew member, I want my Trolley boys to come out triumphant.


----------



## Lady at Large (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok, so I wasn't amused with the whole Kenley and her Alexander McQueen/Swan Lake dying swan dress IN and Jurell OUT (Ps...names and their spellings not my forte, obviously!)

ALTHOUGH seeing Tim Gun on that bicycle built for two made the whole episode worthwhile! He is adorable!


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 16, 2008)

I liked Leanne's collection a lot. The petals are super interesting and the colors were just right.

Korto's was a little off to me, but still nice. 

Kenley's was kind of wimpy and weird.


----------



## QueenB (Oct 16, 2008)

i was reeeeeeally happy with the winner of project runway. :happy:

totally creative and amazing music choice for the runway show.


----------



## Ivy (Oct 16, 2008)

QueenB said:


> i was reeeeeeally happy with the winner of project runway. :happy:
> 
> totally creative and amazing music choice for the runway show.



exactly what she said!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 16, 2008)

Leanne's pieces were so...meticulous! At first, I was wondering about the more than limited color palette...but...it really allowed for a seamless viewing of all that great work. 

Korto's collection was...ok...nice enough...nothing that really made me oooo or ahhh. I did like the long green dress with her bead work at the neck.

Kenley...I was pleasantly surprised at a few pieces. I can see where she would sell a lot, to a certain demographic. I still don't buy that she did not know who she was ripping off...heh .


But, I already knew Leanne was the winner....my body language watch was right on target...


----------



## Jane (Oct 16, 2008)

I think Korto has an amazing future. And she can design for, well, US!! The fact she's not limited to a size 0 means a lot to me, and I really did like her designs.

Kenley's were Kenley-predictable.

I still can't look at Leanne's and wonder "how in the hell would you clean/care for those garments?" But they were beautiful and polished, and as long as it was either her or Korto I was happy.

I just kept thinking "If Mr. Fierce had been on THIS season, or Kenley had been on last, can you imagine how he would have eaten her up alive?" The most unattractive thing I've ever seen...Kenley really whining. With that whine, when she cried and tried to talk, it was all I could do not to come through that screen.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 16, 2008)

Here are the comparison pics for Kenley's Balenciaga dress (haha). It does seem she found _inspiration_ from other's work. I don't think that's such a horrible thing and that established designers often do it on some levels (when all the silhouettes seems the same for a season for example), except in a competition like PR where you're supposed to pull out all the stops to show what _you_ can do. She deserved coming in third even though I thought a lot of what she did was pretty wonderful. It just didn't ring so clearly as a cohesive complete collection of original designs the way Leanne's so perfectly did. Korto even beat her in that respect, though I don't personally find her work as appealing (my eyes are drawn more to color and kitsch).


----------



## Jes (Oct 16, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Living in LA and being a long time Blue Crew member, I want my Trolley boys to come out triumphant.



you lose!



mossystate said:


> But, I already knew Leanne was the winner....my body language watch was right on target...



you win!


All, it has been a fun ride, and I've enjoyed watching and dishing PR with you all more than I can say! Even a lackluster season was a treat, as I got to share it with all of you. I plan to be back here to discuss the next season, so please join me at my PR blogthread (new word?)--same bat time, same bat channel.


and oh yeah--Obama wins the debate and THE PHILS WIN THE PENNANT! Suck on that, losers!


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 16, 2008)

Jes said:


> All, it has been a fun ride, and I've enjoyed watching and dishing PR with you all more than I can say! Even a lackluster season was a treat, as I got to share it with all of you. I plan to be back here to discuss the next season, so please join me at my PR blogthread (new word?)--same bat time, same bat channel.



Ditto from me! I loved sharing the season with all of you. It made everything so much more interesting and fun. Plus, I stumbled upon this thread when I was quite new to Dims. You all made me feel very much at home. Thank you.  :wubu:

I was rooting for Korto, but Leanne's collection was beautiful and she did deserve the win. I can picture Leanne's clothing on a chic Paris runway. I can picture Korto's clothing on ME!  I'm afraid I can only picture Kenley's designs in an off-off-Broadway production of _Alice in Wonderland_.

I was so relieved when Heidi auf'd Kenley! Oh, thank goodness! I wonder if she's watched any of the episodes? I wonder if she realizes just how whiney and selfish she sounds? Or doesn't it register?



> and oh yeah--Obama wins the debate and THE PHILS WIN THE PENNANT! Suck on that, losers!



Woohoo! I did watch a bit of PR last night (mainly the end), but mostly I watched the Phils. Oh my. Cole was mighty mighty fine. The only thing that could have made it better would have been if Harry Kalas had been calling the game instead of Tim McCarver.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 16, 2008)

Even though my fave girl Korto didn't win I did like Leanne's collection. I was so glad to see Kenley go! At least then I knew the two who should be there in the end were up there together. Although I did think that maybe they would keep the winner and Kenley up there just to cause some drama and make us think "OMG is Kenley going to win?!"
I also wanted to say how much I've enjoyed our little thread here where we can all meet once a week and joke and laugh and dish...and eat.  It's been a lot of fun and I look forward to next season! They'd better make it over to Lifetime! If not, we need to find another show to watch 'together'. Maybe we should have a TV board here on Dims and we could talk about all the shows we watch. Since I have no life I could contribute to that a lot!


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 16, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Maybe we should have a TV board here on Dims and we could talk about all the shows we watch. Since I have no life I could contribute to that a lot!



Yes, yes! I agree! That would be a fun addition.

I could contribute quite a bit as well. I want to talk about watching reruns of 70s game shows on the Game Show Network!

_"These people, dressed as they are ..."_

_"Oh, good gravy Marie!"_


----------



## mossystate (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes, we really do need a television thread, as I am not sure where I can discuss Wisit, from Top Design.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 16, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Wisit, from Top Design.



Wasn't he wondrous? Too bad he had to go  (instead of Rick Schroeder's wife.)


----------



## mossystate (Oct 16, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Wasn't he wondrous? Too bad he had to go  (instead of Rick Schroeder's wife.)



Hmmmmm. Wondrous is one word for him. I was not too crazy about his work. The office was really bad...however...yesssssss...Andrea should have gone a few challenges back. At first, because of her attitude, I thought she was going to be McFabulous, in a really arrogant way. She ended up being a meek...big... yawn.

And, of course, I have to tune in to see what Kelly is wearing. Last night, she looked like a soft serve bush.


----------



## vardon_grip (Oct 16, 2008)

Jes said:


> All, it has been a fun ride, and I've enjoyed watching and dishing PR with you all more than I can say! Even a lackluster season was a treat, as I got to share it with all of you. I plan to be back here to discuss the next season, so please join me at my PR blogthread (new word?)--same bat time, same bat channel.



_Ding Dong! The Witch is dead. Which old Witch? The Wicked Witch! 
Ding Dong! The Wicked Witch is dead.
Wake up - sleepy head, rub your eyes, get out of bed.
Wake up, the Wicked Witch is dead. She's gone where the goblins go,
Below - below - below. Yo-ho, let's open up and sing and ring the bells out.
Ding Dong' the merry-oh, sing it high, sing it low.
Let them know 
The Wicked Witch is dead!_


Call ME a loser? Harumph, I say harumph!


----------



## Jes (Oct 17, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> _Ding Dong! The Witch is dead. Which old Witch? The Wicked Witch!
> Ding Dong! The Wicked Witch is dead.
> Wake up - sleepy head, rub your eyes, get out of bed.
> Wake up, the Wicked Witch is dead. She's gone where the goblins go,
> ...



You're just jealous. Don't be jealous.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2008)

Jealousy is not a good look for anyone.

Like wearing Kenley's clothing.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 17, 2008)

...I didn't know there were threads on Project Runway and Top Design...I hope Top Chef is covered here too!!

I loved Leanne's line and thought she deserved to win, even though she started slowly at the beginning of the season. I thought Korto, was the winner early on, but only half of her collection wowed me. I think she killed herself with the wedding dress and bridesmaid outfits...left a sour taste with the judges.My wife, on the other hand loved Korto's whole collection and didn't like Leanne's As weird as Kenley was, I did like her collection. I thought she was going to win because other obnoxious idiots like Jeffrey and Christian won prior seasons.
As for Top Design, I too can not believe Andrea is still there...if I hear one more reference to her husband Ricky Schroeder or her children I am going to BARF. Kerry, Natalie and Jennifer, BOTH deserve to be there more then she does. My wife who is in the high end home fashion biz agrees!
...but that is just MY opinion!!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, there is room for more than one woman..*L* My roomie wanted to beat the hell out of Wisit. I told him that I want a go at the Martha Stewart guy! I LOVED when that shop owner sat back in his chair and said he did not like that fool's attitude....sweeeeeeeeeeeet! " I work for the best "...he gave a great impersonation of Kenley. 

Top Chef talk..well, that is easy to take to the Food board. Poor Top Design...no home..*L*


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey Mikey! It's a shame you didn't find us sooner. We've had some fun with this season.

How do we go about petitioning for a TV thread?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 17, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Hey Mikey! It's a shame you didn't find us sooner. We've had some fun with this season.
> 
> How do we go about petitioning for a TV thread?



If it's a thread, I think you can just start it... Top Design could stay here in the fashion area, couldn't it? I dunno... I was SO happy to see silly Wisit get the hatchet. I look forward to the Martha Stewart guy getting whacked sometime too. I think the bald guy will win. The judges seem to love him. I've only watched a couple of episodes, so I don't know how much I can contribute to the thread, but if you make it, I'll definitely pop in.

Anyone else planning to watch the new show from the creators of _America's Next Top Model _and _Project Runway __Stylista_ beginning 10/22 on CW? There's a cute, chubby fashionista (why wasn't this the name of the show?) named Danielle among the 12 hopefuls for a junior editor position at Elle magazine. It seems to have potential.










Description of the show:

If "The Devil Wears Prada" were a reality show, it would be "Stylista." Eleven aspiring fashion enthusiasts vie for a much-coveted editorial job with Elle magazine. They work as assistants to Elle's Fashion News Director, Anne Slowey, a demanding but well-respected fashion icon. The competitors carry out an assistant task and a fashion editorial assignment in each episode. 

Each week, in consultation with Elle's Creative Director, Joe Zee, Anne fires one person, until the last assistant standing gets "promoted" to the coveted real-life job opportunity. The grand prize includes a paid editorial position at Elle magazine, a paid lease on a great apartment in Manhattan, and a clothing allowance at H&M, all for one year, valued at $100,000. 

"Stylista" is from 10 by 10 Entertainment, Inc. and Bankable Incorporated in association with Magic Molehill Productions, Inc. with executive producers Tyra Banks, Ken Mok, Eli Holzman, Desiree Gruber and Jane Cha.


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 17, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> If it's a thread, I think you can just start it... Top Design could stay here in the fashion area, couldn't it?



Okay, so like, duh. I plead being tired on a Friday.  I didn't mean a "thread" ... I meant a section of the board.

A section? A forum? A ... umm ... thingy?


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> If it's a thread, I think you can just start it... Top Design could stay here in the fashion area, couldn't it? I dunno... I was SO happy to see silly Wisit get the hatchet. I look forward to the Martha Stewart guy getting whacked sometime too. I think the bald guy will win. The judges seem to love him. I've only watched a couple of episodes, so I don't know how much I can contribute to the thread, but if you make it, I'll definitely pop in.
> 
> Anyone else planning to watch the new show from the creators of _America's Next Top Model _and _Project Runway __Stylista_ beginning 10/22 on CW? There's a cute, chubby fashionista (why wasn't this the name of the show?) named Danielle among the 12 hopefuls for a junior editor position at Elle magazine. It seems to have potential.
> 
> ...



Oh that girl is cute as a button I want to eat her :smitten:


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 18, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Anyone else planning to watch the new show from the creators of _America's Next Top Model _and _Project Runway __Stylista_ beginning 10/22 on CW? There's a cute, chubby fashionista (why wasn't this the name of the show?) named Danielle among the 12 hopefuls for a junior editor position at Elle magazine. It seems to have potential.



Your post was the first I'd heard of it, but it does look interesting.

Oh shoot, the first game of the World Series is Wednesday night. Well, I'm going to miss the first Stylista episode. *sigh* Why does my love of sports have to interfere with other fun stuff?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 18, 2008)

I too like Nathan, the "bald guy." I think he does great work! I was pissed that Eddie, the Martha Stewart guy took all the credit for recycling the carpet padding when it was Nathan's concept. Someone will be voluntarily leaving the show this week...I am dying to see who it is. I hope it is Ricky Schroeder's wife!! Any other guesses. I think the final three will be Nathan, Preston and Eddie. 
:bow:


----------



## mossystate (Oct 18, 2008)

I started a thread for Top Design, here on the fashion board.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 18, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I started a thread for Top Design, here on the fashion board.



Yay! I'll be there!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 25, 2008)

NBC'S STEALTH 'RUNWAY' CLONE
October 24, 2008 -- 

NY Post:

NBC is using its legal clout to delay "Project Runway" from moving over to Lifetime while it launches a copycat show on its Bravo network, TV insiders tell Page Six. 

Our sources say the casting call for Bravo's "Fashion House" on Craigslist is remarkably similar to pitches made by "Project Runway," which was headed to Lifetime before a lawsuit put it in limbo. 

It reads: "We're currently accepting applications from talented designers where the winner will win a large cash prize. Let Bravo serve as the launching pad to catapult your fashion career into high gear!" 

One insider tells us: "It's a shameless copycat show. The way they are doing the casting, and the format of the show, is just like 'Project Runway.' It's a rip-off. In addition, Bravo has basically just taken the format created by 'Project Runway' to create shows with cooking and haircutting like 'Top Chef' and 'Sheer Genius.' " 

Another source said: "Basically, Bravo took all the benefits of the 'Project Runway' brand without being a good partner. They even used the same production company - The Magic Elves - for their other shows." 

NBC - which owns Bravo, where "Runway" aired for five seasons - is suing Lifetime and "Runway" producers Harvey and Bob Weinstein, claiming the network wasn't allowed to exercise its rights of first refusal when Lifetime paid $150 million to air "Runway" for the next five years, almost double what Bravo was paying per episode. The case is now in federal court. 

The producers of "Project Runway" fear Bravo is stalling to get "Fashion House" on air before the court case is resolved and capture the original show's viewers. Weinstein and Bravo reps declined to comment. 

Meanwhile, Heidi Klum who hosts "Project Runway," told hollyscoop.com: "I don't want them to fight so much that it doesn't get aired . . . The sixth season is fantastic."


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 25, 2008)

Speaking of PR knock-offs, did anyone else watch any of TLC's program, "Who Are You Wearing?" That show featured some crazy ugly, home-made bad prom dresses. I wonder if any of the D-list celebs really wore the dresses they selected out in public? I probably watched three or four episodes. I think in the early shows the "designers" were on their own for design, pattern-making, and sewing, then in the later shows, they provided a seamstress to help? Only they really weren't able to save them (imo). Forest Whitaker's wife Keisha is the host. She's so kind and beautiful.. I wondered how she was always able to compliment what she saw and tell each designer how talented they were and how they "shouldn't give up" when sometimes rather clearly, they should. 

I don't know if this show already came and went, if what aired was just a preview of what's to come or what... Here's some more info. The designer featured in the pic here was one of the few who kind of came up with something workable, but the dress really seemed unfinished at the end of the program. I think it needed a lot of finishing before it was worn on a red carpet somewhere. I thought that of every finished piece.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a question. What happened to the show where they pick a fan favorite? I guess they didn't do that this year. No budget? Don't they also do some sort of reunion show too or am I just imagining that? Too much reality TV makes me confuse one show with another.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 27, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I have a question. What happened to the show where they pick a fan favorite? I guess they didn't do that this year. No budget? Don't they also do some sort of reunion show too or am I just imagining that? Too much reality TV makes me confuse one show with another.



I believe the fan favorite this season Leeane. They did not do the recap show yet. If they are changing networks they might not do it at all.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 27, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I have a question. What happened to the show where they pick a fan favorite? I guess they didn't do that this year. No budget? Don't they also do some sort of reunion show too or am I just imagining that? Too much reality TV makes me confuse one show with another.



I believe they had a little commericial before they announced the winner, I think it was Korto who won the fan favorite title.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 27, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> I believe they had a little commericial before they announced the winner, I think it was Korto who won the fan favorite title.



I just googled and it was Korto. I never saw a reunion show or any ads for it. Believe me, if they had it, I would have seen it. I have very few channels and Bravo is one of my "good" channels. Oh well.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks guys! I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something with the reunion show. And if they announced the fan favorite during a commercial I know why I missed that...I DVR the show and fast forward through commercials!


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 27, 2008)

Wishful thinking, y'all.

Pshaw.

Fan favorite = Keith (all the way, always.)

You know you want him.


----------



## Lady at Large (Oct 28, 2008)

PR knockoffs may have the same concept but they won't have Tim Gunn and honestly he is so adorable he makes (make it work) the show for me!


----------



## QueenB (Oct 28, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Wishful thinking, y'all.
> 
> Pshaw.
> 
> ...



he had that rat tail thing on the back of his head that i always wanted to cut off.


----------



## Jes (Jan 21, 2009)

I've heard no rumors or anything, but I'd argue La Heidi could TOTES fit a bump under the bow:

http://gofugyourself.celebuzz.com/2009/01/12/84249276.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't know if she's preggo or not but that dress is hideous. Definite miss with that one, Miss Klum.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 21, 2009)

Is she wearing a bunched up vinyl tablecloth? What IS that?


----------



## Jane (Jan 21, 2009)

If I were to wake up tomorrow and be Heidi K...I would take that stupid bow off that dress.


----------



## Jes (Mar 16, 2009)

http://www.cnn.com/2009/LIVING/wayoflife/03/15/duct.tape.prom/index.html

This prom idea screams PR, doesn't it? Not for prom, but for some other event.

I didn't know 'til I was at Michael's yesterday that duct tape comes in, like, 10 colors. I plan to buy the white for my sales table at the next craft show/sale I do. If it gets chilly, I can use the rest to make myself a blazer.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 19, 2009)

Gee, who didn't see this coming?

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/Television/story?id=7121749&page=1


----------



## Jes (Mar 19, 2009)

hahaha. Awse.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 19, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Gee, who didn't see this coming?
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/Television/story?id=7121749&page=1



You took the words right out of my mouth!! 
I am sure most of what we will see of her in the future are mug shots.


----------



## Smushygirl (Mar 19, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Gee, who didn't see this coming?
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/Television/story?id=7121749&page=1



So if she marries him, her name will be Kenley Penley?!! No wonder she hit him!


----------



## Jes (Mar 19, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> So if she marries him, her name will be Kenley Penley?!! No wonder she hit him!



cripes, i didn't even see that. Good catch. But, i'd never change my name, so let's hope it doesn't come to that, right?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 19, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> So if she marries him, her name will be Kenley Penley?!! No wonder she hit him!





Jes said:


> cripes, i didn't even see that. Good catch. But, i'd never change my name, so let's hope it doesn't come to that, right?



OMG, I didn't even see that either. That would be too funny. Of course now that she has thrown her pussy in his face and the world knows about it, he might not be so willing to marry the little she-devil.





(oh, and where is PETA when you need them?)


----------



## Jes (Mar 19, 2009)

I wish I'd known throwing your pussy in a man's face wouldn't end well *before* I tried it.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 19, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> So if she marries him, her name will be Kenley Penley?!! No wonder she hit him!



I didn't catch that either...very clever and observant of you. I think if she married him, he would constantly be black and blue! :bow:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 19, 2009)

Mikey said:


> I didn't catch that either...very clever and observant of you. I think if she married him, he would constantly be black and blue! :bow:



Yeah, but what about the poor cat? I wonder if it was declawed.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 19, 2009)

...I know I am opening myself up to a whole world of hurt and sexually suggestive comments, but....

...how do you assault someone with a cat?

Do you swing it by its tail and whup the other person? 

Wouldn't using a cat as a weapon be interpreted as animal abuse?

Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## Jes (Mar 20, 2009)

I've created this poster to help you understand, Mikey: 

View attachment motivator5001889.jpg


----------



## Ivy (Mar 21, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> (oh, and where is PETA when you need them?)



i think they've been kinda busy tryin' to get that george clooney flavored tofu goin' on.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 21, 2009)

Ivy said:


> i think they've been kinda busy tryin' to get that george clooney flavored tofu goin' on.



I just threw up in my mouth a little bit...


----------



## olwen (Mar 21, 2009)

Ivy said:


> i think they've been kinda busy tryin' to get that george clooney flavored tofu goin' on.



What the what?


----------



## Jes (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't know how I feel about this, but there's one plus: new shows during summer repeats.

http://news-briefs.ew.com/2009/04/project-runway.html?cnn=yes


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh well, unless they show the repeats on Hulu, I guess I won't be catching it since I don't get Lifetime channel with my basic cable lineup.


----------



## Jes (Apr 14, 2009)

Really? Doesn't lifetime come on the most basic tier? I guess not...Hmmn... Well, never mind that. You'll still be expected to comment here on everything. I will crack that whip, miss lady.


methinks.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 14, 2009)

How do we all feel about the new show coming on Bravo that is in no way, shape, or form like Project Runway?

Kelly Rowland + Isaac Mizrahi = Gold?


----------



## vardon_grip (Apr 14, 2009)

Honey thinks with all the legal battles that Project Runway is so 5 minutes ago!
She took her bag of "all that" chips and ate it while waiting for Bravo and Lifetime to stop fighting. No mas papas! Abrazo mi pelotas! Thank you Pacoima, we won't see you next year!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 15, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> How do we all feel about the new show coming on Bravo that is in no way, shape, or form like Project Runway?
> 
> Kelly Rowland + Isaac Mizrahi = Gold?



I am curious to see if Isaac tries to feel up any of the ladies. Everyone remember the Scarlett J. debacle?

Anyway, I have a penchant for gay Jewish men, so I will give it a watch. If only to drive hubby crazy. Everytime the commercial comes on and the one dude says "Confidence is the new black". And then the other guy (who is white) says "I am the new black." My husband gets all "What? What the hell does that mean? What the hell is the new black? Black is black. Really, what the hell is that supposed to mean?"


----------



## Jes (Apr 15, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> How do we all feel about the new show coming on Bravo that is in no way, shape, or form like Project Runway?
> 
> Kelly Rowland + Isaac Mizrahi = Gold?



Ok, i've seen the promos and that show looks like a big sack of shit. Thumbs down.

(or should I say a big bowl of shit?)


----------



## Jes (Apr 15, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Everyone remember the Scarlett J. debacle?



Word up--that was funny.

And DA, your husband sounds like my kinda guy--and not just cuz I'm horny. I might even dump my very awesome BF for him!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 16, 2009)

Jes said:


> Word up--that was funny.
> 
> And DA, your husband sounds like my kinda guy--and not just cuz I'm horny. I might even dump my very awesome BF for him!



Would I get any jewelry out of the deal?


----------



## Jes (Apr 17, 2009)

Hahaha. Yes, I believe you might! (you can at least sign up again for the next freebie, to get a head start).

and to get back to ScarJo---what the hell WAS that about, with Isaac and the grab on live tv? And they fire Kathy Griffin? I'll never understand this town.


----------



## Jes (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, Aug. 20th is the opener for the new season and...(wait for it)...Heidi is knocked up YET AGAIN.

when I'm right, I'm right. I should be her gynecologist.


----------



## Jes (Apr 24, 2009)

You know how I think I'm going to celebrate this news? An ecstatic full-body massage!


----------



## protuberance (Apr 28, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> How do we all feel about the new show coming on Bravo that is in no way, shape, or form like Project Runway?
> 
> Kelly Rowland + Isaac Mizrahi = Gold?



Is it just Project Runway with a different name? Regardless, it's going to be great. The plus side is that I don't have to hear Heidi Klum pronounce the words, "designers" and "contestants" ever again.


----------



## Jes (May 5, 2009)

You know, I'm down with the Frau. I like her kooky accent as it applies to this show. It works best when she's critical--methinks no one can do critical like the Germans. 

I don't want to get roped into the copycat show. Being an office manager means I don't have much time, what will all my business travel and jiggling. I'm a busy lady!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 7, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> How do we all feel about the new show coming on Bravo that is in no way, shape, or form like Project Runway?
> 
> Kelly Rowland + Isaac Mizrahi = Gold?



Five minutes into it and I love it.. but Kelly Rowland? Eh...


----------



## Jes (May 12, 2009)

Doncha just hate those skinny little bambis?!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 12, 2009)

I tried watching the show but it just seems like a really sad wannabe.

Kelly is totally overdoing it. She clicks her jaw when she says "Someone is going home tonITE!"

Ugh and that Marlin person is toooooo annoying. 

It almost seems like the nerdy kids at school got together and decided that they were going to have a cool club too. Then they just tried to copy what the actual cool kids were doing. 

I don't know, I don't have many channels right now, so you never know what boredom will bring me to watch. I might just try watching some more.


----------



## MissToodles (May 12, 2009)

can't stand the show. find it insufferable, plus Harper's Bazaar, haha, second rate fashion magazine.

I'm not an elitist, I'll totally watch almost any crap that Bravo throws my way, e.g. "The Millionaire Matchmaker". Maybe I'll give the show one more chance though. Maybe...!


----------



## Jes (May 20, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I tried watching the show but it just seems like a really sad wannabe.
> 
> Kelly is totally overdoing it. She clicks her jaw when she says "Someone is going home tonITE!"
> 
> ...




There's bitchy gay---Mizrahi, and then there's classy gay---Tim. 

I know which one I prefer.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 20, 2009)

Jes said:


> There's bitchy gay---Mizrahi, and then there's classy gay---Tim.
> 
> I know which one I prefer.



Jes, you have nailed it on the head. That is exactly the difference. Tim makes all people want to do better and please him. Isaac just makes you want to say "just shut up already, and stop with your stupid faces and hand motions". 

I really think it is so stupid that the judges get up and go in the other room while the dumbass contestants stand there and wait. Ugh, it is just too stupid to watch.

At least Bravo has Real Housewives. Jes, you should check out the Jersey girls, I grew up with people with attitudes (and voices) like that.

And for anyone who is watching the Jersey girls, "skeeve" is a real word.


----------



## Jes (May 21, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Jes, you should check out the Jersey girls



should check out? SHOULD check out? Oh, Bunny, I got you covered--I've watched since the preview special (I've missed a bit here and there). I'm mostly interested in the drama. The dark haired one (they are pretty much all the same to me, sars) is going to up-end a table at one of the other ones. Mmmm, delish! And the cougar one is clearly nutty and an opportunist, and the sister in law is clearly kinda fucked. The older sister, though? I love how her family (husband/kids) seems to laugh and laugh and really get along. Not just get along but like...ACTIVELY get along and want to be together. That's something I never had, and I often wish I did.

Anyway, I haven't seen Isaac's Mean Gay Fashion Show so I can't really comment. Sometimes I like gay bitchy, but in the promos, he seems so affected. It's a copy cat show, so how can you expect it to really stand on its own? They're all caricatures. It's rather unfortunate for them, actually, the job they've been given. 


****

Anyway, back to our muttons*. I watched the end of last season last night. Kenlee's clothes were fug. I was more in love with Korto than I'd been before and while her ideas were not unique, like ... uh...LeAnn's, I thought they were more beautiful and less one-note. Didn't love the single strap across the back that she used (it looked distinctly industrial and added on with no finesse) but everything else really sang. 

So I was thinking--we know Heidi is pregnant again, as she pretty much always is (even though she won't be during the next season). I like to guess how many she has, or will have, or whether she's pregnant right now. AND now I realize I like to guess how many shots of Botox Michael Kors has, or will have or whether he's having one right now. 

But what about Nina? What can we guess (has, will have, having one right now) about poor Nina? Thoughts?



*something my canadian Medieval Italian Literature prof used to say, which in turn he got from one of his profs. We didn't know what it meant, but I still use it all the time. We are each our own microcosm, no?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 21, 2009)

Well since I find it super important to piss my husband off even more while watching the (not so) real housewives, I have their names memorized.

Teresa is the big haired brunette with the matching spoiled children who thinks her husband is "juicy and delicious". Hmm, I wonder if this is how she describes all her meat. And I do think that she is trying to coin the phrase "Happy wife. Happy life." Does anyone see t-shirts and coffee mugs in her future?

Jacqueline is the sweet and slightly sad (trying for babies) sister in law. She is definitely the minnow in a tank of sharks. But somehow I think she will come out a champ.

Danielle is the cougar who obviously does not care that the world now knows that she is slutty. Cause you know, having GREAT phone sex with some stranger and announcing it for your daughter's friends to hear, plus the old daily blowjob to the youngen', well let's just say, I don't think her ex will be rushing with that settlement any time soon.

Dina is the work bitch. I actually find her intriguing. She seems hard working and creative and most people who get a lot of stuff done, can seem bitchy.  And the daughter annoyed me with her comment about not wanting an "old and fat Mom". That is the kind of kid I grew up around.

And last but not least - Caroline. The matriarch of the family. I do believe that she is genuinely in love with her husband and family. I too wanted to grow up in a family like that. One where your older brothers actually looked out for you and wanted good things to come your way. Even if Daddy is calling his rich friends to get you into beauty school since he is running a dictatorship, not a democracy. "I don't know what that means, but I am going to take it as a bad thing." Yeah, stick with the pretty things honey.

I love the promo with Caroline "Let me tell youA something, my family is thicker than thieves!" Hey, can I come over for dinner?:eat2:

And - PS to the Bravo watchers, have you seen the promo for the new Top 
Chef show - Top Chef Masters. Looks like fun.


----------



## Ashlynne (May 24, 2009)

Jes said:


> There's bitchy gay---Mizrahi, and then there's classy gay---Tim.
> 
> I know which one I prefer.



Yup yup. My sister and I were discussing that just the other night.

Oh, yeah. I, um, have been very absent from this place for months. But with a new PR on the horizon, I just had to peek back in. 

:wubu:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 25, 2009)

Ashlynne said:


> Yup yup. My sister and I were discussing that just the other night.
> 
> Oh, yeah. I, um, have been very absent from this place for months. But with a new PR on the horizon, I just had to peek back in.
> 
> :wubu:



Ashlynne - Hey lady, how have you been? I noticed you missing. I hope you are back for a good long visit. Good to hear from you again.

Christine


----------



## Ashlynne (May 26, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Ashlynne - Hey lady, how have you been? I noticed you missing. I hope you are back for a good long visit. Good to hear from you again.
> 
> Christine



Hey.  Thanks! I hope I'm back for a good long visit, too. I just need to get into the swing of it again, which is sometimes harder than it sounds! (At least for me, anyhow.)

Ohh, as for The Real Housewives of *North* Jersey ... they are fun. Extremely. It's kinda like The Real _Soprano_ Housewives of *North* Jersey.

Rest assured, though, that I don't talk like that. And my house would probably fit into one of their bathrooms.


----------



## Jes (May 26, 2009)

Ladies, ladies. I enjoy your smiling faces, but I have already issued a homework assignment a few posts up. Please, let us study it.


----------



## Ashlynne (May 26, 2009)

Jes said:


> Ladies, ladies. I enjoy your smiling faces, but I have already issued a homework assignment a few posts up. Please, let us study it.



Whoops. Missed that. Teacher Lady has spoken! Must study ...


----------



## Jes (Jun 3, 2009)

I've been wondering lately which designer, of all that we've seen, I liked the most. Either in terms of raw talent or in terms of (sometimes raw) personality. 

Do you have a favorite in either category?


----------



## Jes (Jun 24, 2009)

all right, who kept watching Fashion Show? I never started for reasons already mentioned. Did it get any better? Is there a winner? Is it whats-his-face himself? Did the host and judge and jury shoot the contestants dead and reign vaingloriously over the whole scene? 

Boring.

and get this: this morning, poking around, I found out that the venerable Dame Edna has has her own cosmetics line for awhile:
http://talkingmakeup.com/beauty-news/mac-dame-edna/
Now, is this real, or just a send-up? Would you wear something that has 'possum' in the name? Because I don't think i would. I'm gonna start my own cosmetics line. It'll be for making me look better OR blurring everyone else's eyes, like i'm being filmed through a gelled lens. No more barking dog next door. Have I mentioned my neighbor cleans up bodies in his apt. most nights of the week? I've already contacted the cops once!

Which leads me to my next point: is PR dead? I mean, will we still love it, or has it been too long? I was reading mean comments about our dear Heidi recently, and her husband's facial scars too. Anyone know what I"m talking about? What a douche.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm still watching The Fashion Show. I DVR it and then watch it later. It's like the poor man's Project Runway. I just like to see what designs they'll come up with and then laugh at what passes for must-have fashion these days. There's still about 5 people left so the show isn't over just yet. The part I hate the most is when they go out into the dirty old hallway to discuss the designer's work. Can't they just have them stay in their chairs and have the designers leave or have them go into a space that doesn't look like the basement hallway next to the gym of my old high school? 

I think we can all wait it out until Project Runway comes back. Hopefully it will be back soon! Then we'll all be having fun bashing horrible designs and doing our best Heidi impersonations it will be like it never left us!


----------



## Jes (Jul 9, 2009)

dirty old hallway? what? that's just gross. I suppose they're trying to give it the ole 'the bowels of fashion, hard at work at the grindstone, keepin' it real' vibe, but that's not why i watch tv. If I wanted gross surroundings, I'd turn off the tv and look at my living room. i don't watch reality tv to 'keep it real.' I don't want it real. I want it tv.

ok, look;
http://news.yahoo.com/s/eonline/20090708/en_top_eo/133249

blah blah blah in the beginning of the article, but Tim's quote/info at the end makes me excited.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ooh, with a teaser like that how could we not watch? It'll certainly give us something to talk about here, that's for sure. Now I'm already wondering to what Tim was referring! I can't wait for Project Runway to start!


----------



## Jes (Jul 10, 2009)

i am going to need something to take me away from my junky life, for sure. illness is a bitch, people. so is getting old. i need gay gossip and i need it *now*


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 10, 2009)

Not that anyone is watching except me, but the person kicked off The Fashion Show last night totally copied a dress that was already worn by Maggie Gyllenhall to some red carpet thingamajig. He was insulted they dare to call his dress a knock off. It was more like a knock ON, it was the exact same dress!  As if the judges should have even had to debate who to send home. 
If anyone cares, now they are down to the final 4 and those 4 will showcase their collections in a final fashion show. Can't wait to see the crazy stuff they come up with.


----------

